# Venga entra te cuentas un chistecito y te piras si ves que tal



## barullo (19 Jul 2015)

*-¿Nombre?

– Abu Abdalah Sarafi

– ¿Sexo?

– Cuatro veces por semana.

– No, no. ¿Hombre o mujer?

– Hombre, mujer y algunas veces camello*


::::::


*¿Cuál es la diferencia entre una novia, una amante y una esposa?

Que la novia te dice “¡ay, que dulce!” 

la amante dice “¡ay, que vigor!”

y la esposa dice “hay que pagar la luz, hay que pagar el teléfono, hay que pagar internet…*


::::::

*Uno que va a la iglesia a confesarse:

– Padre, soy homosexual

– ¿¿Ah, sí?? entonces tendrás una casa con piscina, sala de reuniones… un descapotable y una gran cuenta en el banco, ¿no?

– Pues no

– Entonces eres un maricón de mierda*


::


*El balleno a la ballena el sábado por la noche:

–Joder, medio mundo preocupado por nuestra supervivencia, y tú sales con que te duele la cabeza…*

::


*Es un convento de monjas que está delante de un prostíbulo. 

Las monjas se quejaban de tener un prostíbulo delante y las chicas del prostíbulo pensaron que para que no les volvieran a criticar, les regalarían un loro. 

La Susi y la Vane se fueron al convento a llevarles el loro y ellas lo llevaron a la madre superiora. 

La madre superiora dijo:

– Esperaremos al padre Don Miguel para abrir el regalo

Cuando llega el cura se ponen alrededor del regalo y lo abren, destapan la jaula y el loro dice:

– Hola Susi, hola Vane, puta nueva, puta nueva, puta nueva, hola Don Miguel, puta nueva, puta nueva,…
*
::::::


*Era verano y hacía mucho calor. 

El marido sale del baño y le dice a su mujer:

– Hace mucho calor y tengo que cortar el césped. ¿Qué crees tú que dirán los vecinos si salgo en pelotas?

La mujer lo mira y responde:

– Que probablemente me casé contigo por dinero…*

 
::


----------



## Anónimo222 (19 Jul 2015)

- ¡¡Joer, papá, deja de echarme guacamole por encima!!
- Cállate, Nacho.


----------



## barullo (19 Jul 2015)

*Van dos amigos caminando por el campo, uno le dice al otro:

– No puedo aguantar la sed

– Tranquilo, que llegaremos a un pozo dentro de poco.

Llegan al pozo, se acercan y comentan:

– Parece que no se ve agua aquí

– Espera que tiraré una piedra

Mira a un lado y otro y ve una gran piedra, la agarra y la tira dentro del pozo.

– Pues parece que está profundo

– Espera que ya llegará

En esto ven bajar una cabra corriendo hacia el pozo.

– Mira la cabra esa, ¡Como corre!

La cabra se tira de cabeza al pozo, y dice uno:

– Esta tenía más sed que tú, ¿Eh?

Entonces, aparece el cabrero y les pregunta:

– Buenas tardes, ¿Han visto una cabra por aquí?

– Sí señor, acaba de tirarse al pozo la pobrecilla, seguro que tenía sed

Y dice el cabrero:

– Pero cómo se va a tirar al pozo la cabra, si la tenía yo aquí amarrada a una piedra*



Jojojo::


----------



## ojete_borrado (19 Jul 2015)

Aqui hay muchos más: https://ojeteymelonero.wordpress.com/2015/07/17/los-megores-chistes-de-letonia/

Ejemplos:


– Leton entra en bar con mula. Camarero dice, “Porque cara tan larga?” Leton dice “Pensaba en mi hija. Ella ha tenido dormir con soldado por patata para bebe!”

– Tres LEtones hablan fardando de hijos. “My hijo es soldado.El ha violado tantas mujeres como quiero”, dice el primero leton. “Y?” dice el segunda, “My hijo es granjero. Tiene todas las potatos que quiere!” Tercer leton espera largo tiempo, entonces dice, “My hijo es murio al nacer. Para el la pelea es acabada”, “Wow, tu has ganado a nosotros”, dicen otros. Pero todos estan sienten tristes.

– Pregunta: Que son una potato dice a otra potato ? Respiuesta: Premisa ridicula. Quien tiene dos potatos ?


----------



## euriborfree (19 Jul 2015)

ojete dijo:


> Aqui hay muchos más: https://ojeteymelonero.wordpress.com/2015/07/17/los-megores-chistes-de-letonia/
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> ...



Los peores chistes que he leido en mi vida, y mira que los he leido malos


----------



## ojete_borrado (19 Jul 2015)

euriborfree dijo:


> Los peores chistes que he leido en mi vida, y mira que los he leido malos



– Hombre tiene hambre. Roba pan para dar a familia, Llega a casa, encuentra toda familia marchado a Siberia! “Mas pan para mi”, piensa senor. Pero pan tiene gusano


----------



## Anónimo222 (19 Jul 2015)

Leton llega casa. Hija violada por soldado pero soldado da potato a hombre. Potato tiene semen de soldado. Hombre da potato a hija. Hija come potato con semen de soldado.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (19 Jul 2015)




----------



## LaCantudo (19 Jul 2015)

Sa parese Bele Eteban y le dise ar Toño:

-Tonio, se ma cabao el cola-cao

Er Toño avre el Ipone to wuapo q tien gracias a las marujas telecirkeras y ve q "cola cao" sinifica "coca cola". Tonses er Tonio saca l mobil, llama a la ambulansia y dise:

-En 1 hora la ambulansia aqui, y el piloto YA cn la poyia fuera, dura, llena kn polvos blancos

¿De q va el prosimo Hundeme Delus?

DE LA ULTIMA SUBIDA DE ASUCAR

---------- Post added 19-jul-2015 at 17:10 ----------

¿En que se parece JJVazquez a Rajoy?

En q ambos les gusta que ls den 
y encima tan dando a to la zuciedad x culo


----------



## Anónimo222 (20 Jul 2015)

Hombre letón llega casa. Hija es en casa violeada por soldado. Soldado da potato a hombre. Hombre come potato y pide soldado viola hija para más potatos. Hombre come muchos potatos.


----------



## programador (20 Jul 2015)

Din Don
-Quien es?
-Buenos días, soy el butanero
-Pasa anda que tienes una labia...


----------



## barullo (20 Jul 2015)

*Esto es Franco que se encuentra con Carrero Blanco en el cielo y le dice Franco:

– ¿Carrero, como que siendo más hijo de puta que yo, tú llevas la aureola de santo en la cabeza y yo no?

– No es la aureola, es el volante*


::


----------



## Anónimo222 (20 Jul 2015)

Me río porque el otro día vi Operación Ogro en la 2.

- El otro día mi hijo hizo un salto mortal en la piscina
- ¿Hace natación?
- Hacía...


Un vaquero se compra una ordeñadora automática y, cuando observa funcionar
a la máquina y ver el movimiento que hace ésta en las tetillas de los
animales, piensa que con el tejemaneje de aquel aparato podría él, hacerse una buena paja. Se enchufa la polla a la ordeñadora y, cuando se ha
corrido varias veces, no acierta a sacar la verga de aquel chisme. Coge el móvil y llama a la casa donde hizo la compra:
- ¡Oiga! ¿Cómo se para esta máquina?
El operario encargado del servicio técnico, le responde:
- ¡A los veinticinco litros de leche extraídos, se detiene ella sola!


Un gitano caminando con su hijo por una granja de vacas:

-Papá papá ¿todo eso es ganado verdad?
-No hijo, es robado!


----------



## barullo (20 Jul 2015)

Anónimo222 dijo:


> Me río porque el otro día vi Operación Ogro en la 2.



Es genial ese chiste ::


----------



## Eric Finch (20 Jul 2015)

Versión abreviada de esos que se pueden hacer tan largos como uno quiera y pueda:

...Cuando, por fin, Jesucristo, camino del Calvario, se encuentra con su madre, le dice:

"Mamá... el año que viene... ¡playa!"


----------



## Sioque (20 Jul 2015)

- pepe, tú desde cuando tienes pendiente?
- desde que mi mujer lo encontró en el coche y me dijo ¿esto de quien es?


- doctor, entonces, ¿qué hago con los supositorios que me recetó?
- vamos a ver... métaselos por el culo, de uno en uno y cada 8 horas
- bueno bueno, no se ponga así, solo era una pregunta


----------



## isis007 (20 Jul 2015)

¿ en qué se parecen las mujeres a un cepillo de dientes?

en que cuanto más se usan más se abren las cerdas!


----------



## Trollaco del copón (25 Ago 2015)

Mister Potato el juguete más solicitado a Ziemassvētku vecītis


----------



## Xequinfumfa (25 Ago 2015)

En la final de 100 metros de natación en las Olimpiadas Paralímpicas. 
Se presentan sólo tres participantes: el americano, el ruso y el español. 
El americano es un tiaco de dos metros al que le falta el brazo derecho.
El ruso era un armario empotrado al que le faltaba la pierna izquierda.
Los operarios ayudan al nadador español a colocarse al borde de la piscina: le faltaban los dos brazos y las dos piernas.
Comienza la carrera! El americano gana en un minuto y doce segundos. El ruso hace una marca muy meritoria, con un minuto y treinta segundos. El español se ha hundido y no da muestras de salir a la superficie...a los dos minutos, los voluntarios paralímpicos se lanzan a la piscina y le sacan, jadeante y con una cara de mala hostia impresionante. 
-Qué ha pasado?
El español, resoplando, dice:
-Que qué ha pasado? Que qué ha pasado? Me cago en la puta....veinte años aprendiendo a nadar con las orejas y me ponen el puto gorrito!!!!!!


----------



## murray (25 Ago 2015)

- Ayer vi un millón de palomas
- ¿mensajeras?
- No, no te ensagero


----------



## barullo (25 Ago 2015)

Un lepero está viendo la tele y se le va el canal de antena y le dice a su hijo:

– Niño, ajusta la tele

– Y el niño mira al televisor y hace uuuuuuuuh!! ::



Un tío muy muy exagerado que entra en un bar donde estaban los amigos y le dice un amigo:

– Ostias ¿donde has estado todo este tiempo?

– El mes pasado fui al banco y pedí un crédito de 6000€ y cogí un viaje a África, para ir a la sabana africana. Además me compre unas escopetas y unos cuchillos

– Hala exagerado si tú no tienes dinero para hacer todo eso

El caso es que el tío le sigue contando la historia y le dice:

– Cuando estaba en la sabana vi un león y lo maté y como no sabia que hacer con el, le corte una pata y me la puse un hombro. Después vi otro león, lo mate y como no sabia que hacer con el le corte una pata me la puse en el otro hombro.

De repente al tio le llaman por teléfono. Termina de hablar y le dice al amigo:

– ¿¿¿Por donde iba????

– Tenías una pata en un hombro y otra pata en el otro hombro.

– Ah si!!! y le baje las bragas y le comí too el potorro!!!! ::::::


----------



## horik (25 Ago 2015)

- Gitano, ande vas?
- @


----------



## Almeida (25 Ago 2015)

- Ay mama que el juez payo me ha disho que 20000€ o 6 meses de cárcel.
- Ay mi yonni, no seas tonto y coge el dinero.


----------



## EnriquePC (25 Ago 2015)

Un amigo a otro:

-Tu mujer cuando hace el amor ¿grita mucho?

-¡Coño, la escucho desde el bar!


----------



## Almeida (25 Ago 2015)

- Cielo, qué es lo que más te enamoró de mí? Mi cuerpo escultural o mi brillante inteligencia?
- Tu sentido del humor, cari.

:XX:


----------



## Bocanegra (25 Ago 2015)

(mode Eugenio on)

Saben aquel que diu?

Un catalán que va al médico;
-Que le sucede?
-Que mi mujer dice que no pronuncio bien la palabra federico
-A ver?, repitalo otra vez?
-fe-de-ri-co
-Pues lo pronuncia usted muy bien, dígale a su mujer que venga a mirarse el oído.

El catalán llega a casa;
-Cariño, que dice el médico que estoy bien y para celebrarlo voy a coger una cerveza del federico.

(mode Eugenio off)

---------- Post added 25-ago-2015 at 19:48 ----------

Niño con las típicas dudas de la edad...¿por qué soy tan guapo?...

-Papá, papá...¿qué se siente al ser padre de un hijo tan guapo? 
-No lo sé, pregúntale a tu abuelo

Zas en toda boca!!!


----------



## LaCantudo (25 Ago 2015)

como se llama una monja encarcelada?

SOR-PRESA

como se desmoraliza en una visita a una monja encarcelada?

al decirle SOR-PRESA


----------



## Bocanegra (25 Ago 2015)

- Anoche me acosté con una tía buenísima, qué piernas! qué pechos! que culo! 
- Y de cara? 
- Carísima!

---------- Post added 25-ago-2015 at 20:03 ----------

Entra la niña en la ducha y encuentra a su padre en pelotas, que se tapa al instante con las manos. 

- "Papá, qué es eso?"
- "Un pajarito, hija mía" 
- "Dios mio, ¡no te lo estarás follando, verdad?"


----------



## Trollaco del copón (25 Ago 2015)

-Doctor ¿con diarrea me puedo bañar?
-Hombre si tiene suficiente...


----------



## Cui Bono (25 Ago 2015)

En la tienda de animales... 
- Es cara la cacatúa?
- Lo siento majo, no hablo vasco.


----------



## Bocanegra (25 Ago 2015)

*Saben aquel que diu...*

-Oiga, la calle Sabolla?
-Pues si va ud dando saltos a lo mejor se abolla.




*Sabe aquel que diu,* el trabajador que está en la empresa y le dice el jefe: oye! , ayer te dí el dia libre para ir al entierro de tu suegra, y la he visto esta mañana haciendo la compra en el mercado y luego en el corte inglés.
y dice el empleado: para que te fíes de las mujeres.





*¡¡¡¡ AAAAAATENCIÓNN !!!! ¡¡¡ARMAS AL HOMBRO !!!......¡¡¡NO, HOMBRE, NO, EL DEL TANQUE NO!!!*





*Y saben aquel que diu* que se encuentran dos amigos y un li diu al otro:
- Sabes quien se ha muerto?
- Quien?
- El Anselmo.
- Carai, de que?
- De cataratas
- Le operaron?
- No, le empujaron tu!




*Y saben aquel* que es uno que va a un abogado...? *Y diu:*
-Mire, necesito que me defienda, pero no tengo un céntimo para pagarle.
-(Diu) Bueno, ¿y entonces yo que gano?
-Hombre, tengo un Ferrari nuevo, y si usted gana el caso se lo doy.
-Molt be. De acuerdo. ¿De que se le acusa?
-De robar un Ferrari.




*Diu que es un tio* que se estaba ahogando y chillaba:

- Socooorrooooo! Que me ahoooogoooo!!

En eso que pasa un tio por la orilla y li diu:

- Llore!
- Que me ahoooogooo!!
- Llooooreeee!!
- Y para que quiere que lloooreee?¿?
- Para que se desahogue hombreee!!


----------



## Fuego azul (25 Ago 2015)

Fulgencia, llevamos 20 años casados y no me has hecho una mamada nunca

-No porque me perderias el respeto

-Venga, que no

Empieza a mamarsela y suena el tiembre de la puerta, y el marido le dice

-Abre la puerta guarra


----------



## zentrado (26 Ago 2015)

Un niño regresa de la escuela a su casa, cansado y hambriento y le pregunta a su mamá:
-Mamá, ¿qué hay de comer?
-Nada, hijo.
El niño mira hacia el loro que tienen y pregunta:
-Mamá, ¿por qué no comemos loro con arroz?
-No hay arroz.
-¿Y loro al horno?
-No hay gas.
-¿Y loro en la parrilla eléctrica?
-No hay electricidad.
-¿Y loro frito?
-No hay aceite…
Y el loro contentísimo grita:
-¡¡VIVA RAJOY !!… COÑO!¡¡VIVA RAJOY !!


----------



## Fuego azul (26 Ago 2015)

Un viajante que se tira toda la semana fuera, vuelve a casa y segun entra pilla a la parienta y la empieza a fockar salvajemente en la habitación con gran escandalo

Al de 10 minutos el vecino de abajo pegando con la escoba en el techo

- Ya vale, coño, llevais toda la semana igual, joder, aqui no hay quien duerma asi


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Ago 2015)

*Pensionistas y las obras...*


Como Eustaquio por ejemplo, a sus 97 años sale todas las mañanas a vigilar que las obras estén bien ejecutadas. 

El otro día de camino a la obra pasó por delante de una casa de esas con una luz roja y desde la ventana le grita una jovencita: 
-"hola guapo, quieres subir?" 
a lo que el pobre Eustaquio le responde que 
-"yo ya no puedo, hermosa"; 
la dulce jovencita insiste 
-"venga guapo, sube un ratín"
a lo que el casi centenario Eustaquio le responde "ya le he dicho señorita que yo ya no puedo"

pero viendo la insistencia de la joven al final Eustaquio sube y le hace el amor como si tuviera 25 años, "punpanpinpan" uno tras otro hasta dejar a la joven exhausta medio desmayada; mientra Eustaquio se viste para seguir su ruta a la obra la joven le comenta 
-"pero no decía que no podía?...pues para no poder me ha follao usted como un auténtico semental" 
a lo que Eustaquio contesta 
-"noooo!!!, si no me refería a follar, lo que no puedo es pagar, que me han recortado la pensión".

::


----------



## Fuego azul (26 Ago 2015)

Llevan dos naufragos dos años en una isla y le dice uno a otro, joder, no puedo mas, nos damos por culo

Y el otro responde, vale, venga, tu primero

Se lo calza, y le toca el turno al otro, va pilla un machete y se lo pone en el cuello

Y el otro le dice, joder, pero que habiamos quedado que nos turnabamos, quitame el machete del cuello

Y le responde el otro, no, que asi tienes el ojal mas cerrado


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Ago 2015)

En un foro de economía que no falte para esas mentes brillantes...::


*Homer reciclando la grasa de la panceta.*

-Homer: ¡Yujuuu! 20 centavos 
-Bart: Papá, esa panceta había costado 25 dólares 
-Homer: Síi, pero esa panceta la pagó tu madre
-Bart: ¿Pero no le das tú el dinero a mamá?
-Homer: ¡Y a mí me lo da la grasa! ¿Cuál es el problema?


----------



## AtomAnt (26 Ago 2015)

- No puedo dormir por mi déficit de atención.
- Pues cuenta ovejas.
- 1 oveja, 2 ovejas, pato, cabra, en la granja de pepito... EEEHH MAAACARENA UUUAAAHH 


En una prueba de alcoholemia el Guardia Civil le dice al conductor:
- Mire... ¿No le da vergüenza? (Enseñándole el alcoholímetro que marcaba 3,45)
- ¡Joder! ¡Las cuatro menos cuarto! ¡Mi mujer me mata!


Un hombre en la cama le dice a su novia:
- Mari, ahora mismo te la voy a meter hasta el fondo.
- ¡Joder!, podrías decir algo más romántico- dice ella.
- Está bien, María, a la luz de la luna te la voy a meter hasta el fondo. 


- Ya no me escuchas cuando te hablo, Pepe.
- Cualquier cosa, Concha, una tortilla o algo ligerito.


Un testigo de Jehová se sienta junto a un gallego en un vuelo Sevilla-Tenerife. Cuando el avión ha despegado empiezan a repartir bebidas a los pasajeros. El gallego pide una copita de ron. La azafata le pregunta al testigo de Jehová si quiere beber algo.  Contesta el testigo de Jehová con mal tono: "Prefiero ser raptado y violado salvajemente por una docena de putas antes que una gota de alcohol toque mis labios". El gallego le devuelve la copita a la azafata y dice:  "Yo también. No sabía que se podía elegir"


----------



## barullo (26 Ago 2015)

zentrado dijo:


> Un niño regresa de la escuela a su casa, cansado y hambriento y le pregunta a su mamá:
> -Mamá, ¿qué hay de comer?
> -Nada, hijo.
> El niño mira hacia el loro que tienen y pregunta:
> ...



Jaja ese le conté en otro hilo pero de otra manera con un loro que estaba en Cuba ::


----------



## Almeida (26 Ago 2015)

- Antonio, dime algo romántico.
- Acueducto de Segovia.

:XX:


----------



## Trollaco del copón (26 Ago 2015)

-Doctor, doctor vengo a que me reconozca...
-Hombre así de pronto no caigo


----------



## Almeida (26 Ago 2015)

Por dios, que alguien cuente el de mistetas ienso:


----------



## Fuego azul (26 Ago 2015)

Tres borrachos van a puticlub y solo quedaban dos putas, la mami les dice, mira, este que va mas mamao, le ponemos la muñeca hinchable

Salen y dice uno, ¿que tal?

-Muy bien

El otro- Fenomenal

Le miran al tercero que iba mamadisimo y dice

- La mia una puta bruja, le mordi la teta y salio volando por la ventana, xD


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (26 Ago 2015)

Almeida dijo:


> Por dios, que alguien cuente el de mistetas ienso:



El de las tuyas no nos lo sabemos::

- Me gustas porque eres una chica guapa, lista, dulce..
+ Pero... qué haces con la polla fuera?!?!
- observadora....



- ¡No puedes pasar! Tu fuego oscuro es en vano. ¡LLama de Udûn! ¡Regresa a la sombra!!
+ Pacopordios! Deja de mirar por la mirilla y abre la puerta a mi madre.


----------



## Fuego azul (26 Ago 2015)

Oiga, perdone, donde comprais los jedais los sables laser?

-Vale, aparque en la esquina que no vas ni a soplar, mamón


----------



## Fuego azul (26 Ago 2015)

Mama, mama, papa ayer a la noche tenia diarrea?

No, porque?

Jo, te pasaste toda la noche diciendo, a ver cuando se pone esa mierda dura


----------



## Trollaco del copón (26 Ago 2015)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> El de las tuyas no nos lo sabemos::
> 
> - Me gustas porque eres una chica guapa, lista, dulce..
> + Pero... qué haces con la polla fuera?!?!
> ...



Joder pues como le pase lo que a Gandalf :XX::XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 26-ago-2015 at 20:37 ----------

Academia esotérica enseñamos el arcano arte de la adivinación
Se presenta un tío:
-_Hoyga_ que vengo a aprender a adivinar...
-Bien primera lección: Adivinar es sencillo fijándose en los pequeños detalles...
Bájese los pantalones y los calzoncillos y póngase ahí culo en pompa.
El tío observa de reojo que el maestro se está untando vaselina en la polla y grita:
-Ostia usted lo que quiere es darme por el culo...
-Ve como fijándose en los pequeños detalles es fácil adivinar mi pequeño padawan


----------



## dayan (26 Ago 2015)

- Cariño, me traes una naranja?
- Te la pelo?
- Vale, pero luego me traes la naranja.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (26 Ago 2015)

No están maduras, dijo la zorra...

























Que además de lesbiana le iban las MILFs


----------



## Tio_Serio (26 Ago 2015)

Malo malo pero os lo merecéis:
Cómo le pusieron a la hija, King Kong y la mona Chita?
Pues conchita.


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (28 Ago 2015)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Malo malo pero os lo merecéis:
> Cómo le pusieron a la hija, King Kong y la mona Chita?
> Pues conchita.



Siga hustec siendo un tío serio, lo de los chistes no es lo suyo


----------



## Tio_Serio (30 Ago 2015)

Venga, me animo a contar la historia con moraleja más breve que existe, allá va.
-!Adiós, Fátima!



Spoiler



¿Lo pillas Amy, eh eh?


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (30 Ago 2015)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Venga, me animo a contar la historia con moraleja más breve que existe, allá va.
> -!Adiós, Fátima!
> 
> 
> ...



Nop :|

Me los explicas?


----------



## MAX CASH (31 Ago 2015)

- yo soy un hijo póstumo
- y eso como es ?
- que cuando nací mi padre llevaba 2 años muerto ...
- tu lo que eres es un hijo de puta !


----------



## barullo (31 Ago 2015)

– ¿Es cierto que en Hungría hay muchos bares de copas?

– Así es, dondequiera que vayas, hungarito por aquí, hungarito por allá.

::

Colegio Público García Lorca

Examen de Lengua Española

Madrid. Jueves, 11:30 de la mañana.

Composición literaria que contenga los siguientes temas:
* Sexo
* Monarquía
* Religión
* Misterio

Recomendaciones del profesor: brevedad y concisión.

Respuesta de uno de los alumnos:

“¡Se follaron a la reina! ¡dios mío! ¿quién habrá sido?”

::

Y os dejo con un simpatico trabalenguas 

La frase a repetir es:

“Mi moto alpina derrapante”

Ahora con letra A:

“Ma mata alpana darrapanta…”

Muy bien,… ahora con la O:

“Mo moto olpono dorroponto…” !Perfecto!,

…ahora intentemos la I:

“Mi miti ilpini dirripinti”

!Genial!! Ahora mas difícil…con la E “…

::


----------



## Tio_Serio (31 Ago 2015)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Venga, me animo a contar la historia con moraleja más breve que existe, allá va.
> -!Adiós, Fátima!
> 
> ¿Lo pillas Amy, eh eh?





Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Nop :|
> 
> Me los explicas?



Pues que la mora se aleja. :Baile:


----------



## Fuego azul (31 Ago 2015)

dodoria dijo:


> -
> 
> - cariño me voy, he quedado con mis amigas.
> - ah, muy bonito, yo no me puedo ir de putas pero tu si.




lol :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (31 Ago 2015)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Pues que la mora se aleja. :Baile:



No se si es peor el chiste o que me lo expliques :XX::XX:

Gracias de todos modos


----------



## MAX CASH (31 Ago 2015)

-cariño dime algo dulce 

-tu puta madre en almibar


----------



## Almeida (31 Ago 2015)

Profesora: a ver niños, vamos a jugar a las profesiones. Tenéis que decirme a qué se dedican vuestra madres.
Manolito: mi madre es ama de casa.
Marujita: mi mamá es dependienta.
Juanito: mi madre es enfermera.
Jaimito: pues mi madre es sustituta.
Maestra: sustituta?
Jaimito: sí, cambia sexo por dinero.
Maestra: entonces será prostituta.
Jaimito: no no. La puta es su hermana, mi tía, pero cuando no puede atender a un cliente lo hace mi madre: la sustituta.


----------



## Fuego azul (31 Ago 2015)

Ayer a la tarde enterramos a mi suegra.

-Pobre, cuando ha muerto

-Probablemente hoy por la mañana


----------



## John Doe (31 Ago 2015)

En el ejército un sargento le pregunta a un soldado:

- tú, ¿cómo te llamas?
- Pe-pe-pe-pedro Co-Coro-Coronado
-¿Eres tartamudo?
- No, el tartamudo es mi padre y el del registro un hijoputa


----------



## Renegato (31 Ago 2015)

Un chico joven se sienta en la barra de un bar. El camarero le pregunta:
- "¿Qué va a ser?
A lo que le responde el chico:
- "Quiero seis tequilas".
- "¡¿Seis?! ¿Está celebrando algo?"
- "Sí. Mi primera mamada." "Bueno, en ese caso deje que le invite al séptimo para darle la enhorabuena."
- "No se ofenda, pero si con seis no me he quitado este sabor, no me lo quitare con nada".

---------- Post added 31-ago-2015 at 21:04 ----------

Entra un hijo a la casa de sus padres, era muy tarde y el padre dijo:
-Hijo te dije a las 12 y son las 2! Que se supone que estabas haciendo?A lo que responde el hijo: 
-Papa, es que he perdido la virginidad. 
El padre dice: 
-Ahhh entonces ven sientate aqui y cuentamelo todo. 
A lo que el hijo responde: 
-Sí vamos, tengo el culo yo ahora como para sentarme....


----------



## Ángel de Luz (31 Ago 2015)

- ¿Sales minerales? - No, estoy castigada.

xD


----------



## 1965 (31 Ago 2015)

¿Usted se la menea a menudo?
No, Menudo me la menea a mi


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (31 Ago 2015)

- Niño!!!! Ajusta la puerta!!!
- Uuuuhhhh!!!!


----------



## 1965 (31 Ago 2015)

Dos Monjas que entran a una iglesia y una se empieza a lavar las manos con el agua bendita.
-¿Que haces? le pregunta la otra
-Nada, es que le he hecho una paja al Sr. Obispo y quiero purificarme las manos
- Pues no la enguarres mucho, que yo tengo que hacer gárgaras


----------



## HARLEY66 (31 Ago 2015)

Papá, como se llama eso que está en las esquinas de los polígonos ?
-Putas.
Entonces, borro lo de ángulos ?


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (31 Ago 2015)

- Pepe!!!!! Que hacen estas dos putas en casa????
- Coño!!! Si me lo pediste tu!!!!
- Aguarras, Pepe, te dije trae aguarras!!!!


----------



## Octubre (episodio V) (31 Ago 2015)

- Soy Aragorn, hijo de Arathorn, heredero de Isildur, señor de los Dunedain, heredero del trono de Gondor, apodado Trancos, Capitán de los Montaraces del Norte.
- ¿El de la Paqui?
- Sí, El pequeño.

---------- Post added 31-ago-2015 at 22:04 ----------

- Esta es mi hija, la menor
- Ah! Pues este es mi hijo, fa sostenido





- ¿Qué significa never en inglés?
- Nunca
- ¿Y never ever?
- Nunca unca


----------



## Canuto (31 Ago 2015)

Se encuentran dos amigos:

-Mi mujer me ha dejado una nota que dice: "Cariño, necesito tiempo y distancia entre nosotros"

-Bah! Debe estar calculando la velocidad.


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (31 Ago 2015)

- Pacooo!!! Donde vas??
- A pescar al rio!!!
- A pescar??? Y las cañas??
- Como sabes liarme cabrón... venga, vamos al bar....


----------



## HARLEY66 (31 Ago 2015)

Hija, tú te drogas !!!
Yoooooo, por qué dices eso ?
Joder, porque picas la cebolla con la Visa !!!


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (31 Ago 2015)

- Dime con quien vas y te dire quien eres.
- Con quien vas.
- Quien eres.
- Gracias.
- Adios.


----------



## Octubre (episodio V) (31 Ago 2015)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> - Dime con quien vas y te dire quien eres.
> - Con quien vas.
> - Quien eres.
> - Gracias.
> - Adios.



¡Ay! ¡Dios! :XX:


- Digame su DNI sin la última letra
- och, do, siet, sei, siet, cuatr, cinc, cinc


- Me han dicho que soy feo
- No te preocupes, a mí me han dicho cosas peores
- ¿Sí? ¿Cuáles?
- Que además eres bastante hijo de puta


----------



## Anónimo222 (31 Ago 2015)

Un señor gritando en público: 

-¡Arriba, abajo, al centro y pa dentro! 
-¡MANOLO! No te pases que es el entierro de mi madre!

Un hombre entra en un bar y le dice al barman: 

-MI mujer me ha dejado por mi mejor amigo... 
-Cuanto lo siento.... ¿Y quien ha sido? 
-Pues no lo se... pero ahora ya es mi mejor amigo.

Llega una mujer a casa y le dice al marido: 

-Cariño, mi madre ha muerto.
-Coge todo el dinero que tengo en casa. y compra todas las coronas que encuentres.
-¡Que generoso eres! 
-Sí,¡ah, y si no hay compra Heineken!


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (31 Ago 2015)

- Paco, si me llevas al Ikea, esta noche te haré esto que tanto te gusta.
- Canelones?
- No tonto, te la chuparé
- Serás puta, yo quiero canelones!!!!


----------



## Fuego azul (31 Ago 2015)

El Corte Ingles tenia un bajanazo tremendo en deportes, el director llama a todos y dice:

-Quiero el mejor vendedor

y todos dicen, Pepe, es una makina

Y ponen a Pepe al frente deportes. El director pasa y lo ve realizando una venta

Pepe le vende una caña a un señor y le dice, los mejores bonitos de Cadiz, necesita motora, tiene?, y responde, pues no, le endosa una motora.

Y Pepe sigue, pero para la motora necesita remolque, tiene?, pues no, y le vende un remolque

Y Pepe sigue, pero claro, necesita una buena motorización para alejarse de la costa, quiere un buen motor?, pues si, le vende un motor.

Se va el cliente con todo comprado y se acerca el director, bueno, Pepe, muy bien, viene por una caña pescar y le vende motora, motor nuevo, remolque y de todo.

Y Pepe le dice, que va, no venia por una caña, me lo encontre en el ascensor preguntandome donde estaban las compresas, le dije, buff, su mujer tiene la regla, no?, yo cuando eso me voy a pescar


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (31 Ago 2015)

- Hola guapa!!! Tienes wasshap??
- Claro.
- Me lo dices?
- Tengo wasshap.
- Gracias.
- De nada.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (31 Ago 2015)

- Cariño, dime algo con amor
- ¡¡AMORFA!!


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (31 Ago 2015)

- Mamá, la dislexia es hedetiradia?
- Co nreo
- Gesuro?
- Gesurisimo
- Que avilio!!
- So le.
- Que tiero
- Y to a yi.


----------



## temis2011 (31 Ago 2015)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> - Hola guapa!!! Tienes wasshap??
> - Claro.
> - Me lo dices?
> - Tengo wasshap.
> ...



Este se los está inventando :XX::XX:


----------



## Octubre (episodio V) (31 Ago 2015)

- He perdido a toda mi familia en un incendio
- Te entiendo perfectamente
- ¿A ti también te paso?
- No pero hablo español perfectamente.


----------



## Fuego azul (31 Ago 2015)

En un puesto caza, 4 cazadores, y dice uno:

-He prometido llevar a mi mujer al teatro para poder venir

Y dice otro: eso no es nada, yo que le enchapo la cocina para poder venir

Y dice el tercero, buff, yo 15 dias que viene la suegra a casa para poder venir

Y el cuarto, callado, le preguntan todos y tu que?

Y dice, yo, he puesto el despertador a las 4:35 de la mañana y le he dicho, Antonia, sexo o caza?, y me ha respondido, pues abrigate que hace frio ::


----------



## MAX CASH (1 Sep 2015)

cual es el pez mas rapido ? 

el pezon ... 

por que va echando leches !


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 Sep 2015)

Me quieres ?
- Claro !!
Vamos a Ikea ?
- A ver, tampoco tanto eh .....


----------



## Asurbanipal (1 Sep 2015)

Anoche la vecina de arriba le pegó tal grito a su marido que me asustó. Me puse a planchar la ropa por si acaso y tal.


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (1 Sep 2015)

- Cariño, creo que tienes un problema con el juego.
- Yo? Por que dices esto?
- Es que a veces cuando duermes empiezas a gritar: Tragaperra!!! Tragaperra!!!
- Ah.... esto.... si, tengo un problema con el juego, si.


----------



## Sioque (1 Sep 2015)

- pase, siéntese, dígame qué le ocurre.
- verá, doctor, tengo un problema de memoria.
- de qué tipo?
- de qué tipo... qué?


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (1 Sep 2015)

- Hola, vengo a por la vacante de superheroe en x-men
- Cual es tu superpoder?
- Sacar de quicio
- Como?
- Como que?
- Que como?
- Que que?
- Que dices?
- Yo? Nada
- Vale, contratado..


----------



## DPCHera (1 Sep 2015)

- Cariño, dime algo caliente.
- Ciudad Real.


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (1 Sep 2015)

- Adolf!!!! Que haces destrozando la mesita de noche!!!!
- Es que mis amigos y yo somos antimesitas.
- Joder, encima de dislexico gilipollas.


----------



## Fuego azul (1 Sep 2015)

Pepe, besos mas calientes das

-coño, estaba fumando


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (1 Sep 2015)

- Cariño, cuentale a mi madre lo que te hice anoche.
- Ufff, me chupó la polla y los huevos sin manos tu.... una máquina.
- Lo de los canelones, Imbecil!!!
- Ah si..... muy buenos.


----------



## JMK (1 Sep 2015)

El policía hablando con el superior.

.-Sí señor, el tema está ya todo claro. La asesina es la madre, le dio seis puñaladas al hijo por pisar lo recién fregado...

.- Bien, han detenido ya a la madre???

.- No, todavía está mojado...


----------



## artemis (1 Sep 2015)

Sabes aquest que diu que va el madrit a fichar a De Gea y entrega la documentacion tarde :XX:


----------



## Fuego azul (1 Sep 2015)

Me repito, pero es buenisimo

Una tia que tiene gran complejo porque los labios menores son enormes, acude a cirujano plastico para operarse

Le pide que sea con total discrección, no quiere que lo sepa nadie, la cita y pasa a quirofano, sale de la anestesia y:

Se despierta, abre los ojos, ve al cirujano y la enfermera y 3 ramos de flores

-Doctor, pero que no queria que lo supiera nadie, ¿y esos ramos de flores?

-Bah, mujer para que se alegre un poco, uno es mio, otro de la enfermera que tenia el mismo problema que usted y el tercero de uno la unidad de quemados, muchas gracias por las orejas nuevas


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (1 Sep 2015)

- No discutamos.
- Vale.
- Como que vale?


----------



## Kalevala (1 Sep 2015)

Como se dice iglesia en ingles?

Pues inglesia!


----------



## Fuego azul (1 Sep 2015)

Mama, mama me puedo tirar un pedo como el de ayer

-No hijo, no, tienes los puntos frescos aun


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (1 Sep 2015)

- Niño, apartate de la droga.
- Pero si yo no me drogo!!!
- Que te apartes de la mesa coño, que me vas a tirar la coca!!!


----------



## Fuego azul (1 Sep 2015)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> - Niño, apartate de la droga.
> - Pero si yo no me drogo!!!
> - Que te apartes de la mesa coño, que me vas a tirar la coca!!!



Hostia,son malisimos muchos, payo, te los inventas :ouch:


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (1 Sep 2015)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Hostia,son malisimos muchos, payo, te los inventas :ouch:




- Hola, es el club de calzonazos?
- Si, aqui es.
- Vengo por la vacante de director.
- Ah, de acuerdo, pase y hablamos.
- No puedo, estan mi suegra y mi cuñado esperandome en el coche.
- El puesto es suyo, felicidades!!!
- Gracias.


----------



## Rubencillo (1 Sep 2015)

- Pepe, dame un beso en los labios.
- No, que cierras las piernas y me rompes las gafas.

- Paco, me ha salido un grano en el culo
- ¿Te lo reviento?
- Vale, pero luego me quitas el grano


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (1 Sep 2015)

- Mi pelo es rubio.
- Natural?
- De Cuenca.
- No, que si es tuyo.
- Cuenca es de todos.
- EL PELO!!!!!
- Mi pelo es rubio.


----------



## Refe (1 Sep 2015)

- Tu perro parece un gato.
- Es un gato...
- Pues parece un perro.


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (1 Sep 2015)

- Mi mujer me ha dejado
- y eso?
- por follar con calcetines
- joder, que hijadeputa, no?
- pues si, es un gato precioso.


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (1 Sep 2015)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> - Cariño, cuentale a mi madre lo que te hice anoche.
> - Ufff, me chupó la polla y los huevos sin manos tu.... una máquina.
> - Lo de los canelones, Imbecil!!!
> - Ah si..... muy buenos.



LOOOOOOOOOL :XX::XX::XX::XX:

--------------------------------------------------

Marcelo estaba trabajando, cuando su jefe va y le pregunta:
- ¿Oiga, no piensa ir al velatorio de su suegra?.
Y él le contesta:
- No jefe, primero el trabajo, y después la diversión. 

-------------------------------------------------

- Asistencia técnica telefónica, ¿en qué puedo ayudarle?
- No me funciona el módem.
- ¿Qué luces tiene encendidas?
- La del salón y la del pasillo.
- ... ...Vale, le mandamos un técnico.


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (1 Sep 2015)

- Doctor, como esta mi esposo???
- Señorita, lamento comunicarle que ha fallecido.
- Dejeme ver su cuerpo!!!!
- Si insiste... aunque le aviso que voy sin depilar.


----------



## walda (1 Sep 2015)

-¿Es aquí el curso de jardinería?
- No. Se ha equivocado de planta.
- ¡Pues empezamos bien!


----------



## Hammett (1 Sep 2015)

-Hola vecino, te llamo por la cortadora de cesped.
-!!No jodas!! Pues se escucha de puta madre.


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 Sep 2015)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> - Asistencia técnica telefónica, ¿en qué puedo ayudarle?
> - No me funciona el módem.
> - ¿Qué luces tiene encendidas?
> - La del salón y la del pasillo.
> - ... ...Vale, le mandamos un técnico.




te dije que era un secreto ....


----------



## Octubre (episodio V) (1 Sep 2015)

Misión Apolo XXIII, comandada por primera vez por una mujer.

- Houston, Houston, tenemos un problema
- ¿Qué ocurre?
- ¡Ah! No sé. Dímelo tú.


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (1 Sep 2015)

- Papá, cual es la clave?
- Follartelas la primera noche como si se terminara el mundo.
- Del Wifi papá.
- No se.


----------



## 1965 (1 Sep 2015)

Octubre (episodio V) dijo:


> Misión Apolo XXIII, comandada por primera vez por una mujer.
> 
> - Houston, Houston, tenemos un problema
> - ¿Qué ocurre?
> - ¡Ah! No sé. Dímelo tú.



¿Que es lo último que se escuchó en las transmisiones del Apolo?
Venga va, dejad que lleve la nave un rato ELLA¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Octubre (episodio V) (1 Sep 2015)

1965 dijo:


> ¿Que es lo último que se escuchó en las transmisiones del Apolo?
> Venga va, dejad que lleve la nave un rato ELLA¡¡¡¡¡



¡Machista! ::


----------



## 1965 (1 Sep 2015)

Octubre (episodio V) dijo:


> ¡Machista! ::



Rezaré tres avemarías o

¿Cuando irán las muejres a la luna?
Cuando haya que barrerla

esto ya asciende a viogen casi...


----------



## Octubre (episodio V) (1 Sep 2015)

1965 dijo:


> Rezaré tres avemarías o
> 
> ¿Cuando irán las muejres a la luna?
> Cuando haya que barrerla
> ...



Como el próximo sea de pedos tendrás que acogerte al habeas corpus, aviso :no:


----------



## 1965 (1 Sep 2015)

Una tía a la que le huele tanto el chichi que nadie se le acerca y está ya acomplejada porque cualquier ligue sale huyendo al quitarse las bragas
Se lo cuenta a una amiga y esta le dice que tiene un amigo que por un problema no es capaza de detectar ningún olor,
Quedan para una cita y tras el pagafanteo van al asunto y eñtio se baja al pilón a comer almeja. La tía toda nerviosa...
Hasta que él levanta la cabeza y dice
- Joder, te tiene que olor esto una pasada...
Ella se echa a llorar diciendo: pero no decían que tu no podías oler nada????
- Joder pero es que al amorrarme ahí me han empezado a picar los ojos¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Octubre (episodio V) (1 Sep 2015)

-¡Hombre, Paco! Ya me he enterado de que te has casado
- No, no. Tú lo habrás oído, el que se ha enterado soy yo.


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (1 Sep 2015)

- Pongame un bote de champú.
- Pantene?
- Pues mira, si no me lo recuerdas me voy sin, ponme tambien 2 barras.


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (1 Sep 2015)

- Cariño creo que estás obsesionado con el futbol y me haces falta.
- Falta?! Qué falta?! Si no te he tocao!!

------------------------------------------------

- Cariño, llevas dos horas jugando a la consola, ya te vale eh?
- Tú te has tirado 3 horas esta mañana planchando y yo no te digo nada :|

------------------------------------------------

- Nena, para qué ves ese canal de cocina si no sabes cocinar?
- Tu ves el canal porno y no te digo nada

------------------------------------------------

- Cariño mio, Pau Gasol ha cogido hoy veinte rebotes... como tú!
- Gilipollas!
- Ventinunooooooooooooooo

------------------------------------------------


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 Sep 2015)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> - Cariño creo que estás obsesionado con el futbol y me haces falta.
> - Falta?! Qué falta?! Si no te he tocao!!
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> ...



El segundo demoledor ......:Aplauso:


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (1 Sep 2015)

Ahora uno gráfico...







))


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (1 Sep 2015)

- Cariño, me voy a correr.
- Para ir a hacer running si que avisas, cabron!!!


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 Sep 2015)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Ahora uno gráfico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te gusta ver porno en el teléfono Amy ?


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (1 Sep 2015)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Te gusta ver porno en el teléfono Amy ?



Claro, y lo pongo en modo vibrador ::


----------



## 1965 (2 Sep 2015)

Un tio que se encuentra un condón usado , lo coge, lo chupa y dice
-Joder, estos crios se dejan lo mejor del flash¡¡¡


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (2 Sep 2015)

- ¿Ya sabes que el jefe se ha muerto?
- Sí, pero quisiera saber quien fue el que falleció con él.
- ¿Por qué lo dices?
- ¿No leíste la esquela que puso la empresa....
"...y con él se fue un gran trabajador..."

-------------------------------------------------

Dos amigos de la infancia:
- Oye, ¿tu te acostaste con tu mujer antes de casarte?
- Yo no, ¿y tu?
- Hombre, yo no sabía que te ibas a casar con ella.

-------------------------------------------------

- La aceptas como esposa en la salud, en la enfermedad, en la riqueza
y en la pobreza hasta que la muerte os separe?
- Sí, no, si, no, no.

------------------------------------------------

- Atención, capitana: hay una bomba. ¿Qué cable corto?
- El malva, pero no el rosa, ni el salmón.
- Vale. Traed un recogedor y muchas bolsas.

------------------------------------------------

La esposa que llama desesperada y molesta a la recepción del hotel:
- Por favor vengan rápido que estoy teniendo una discusión con mi esposo y él dice que va a saltar por la ventana.
De la recepción le responden:
- Señora, ese es un asunto personal.
Y la esposa contesta:
- Sí, señor, pero la ventana no se abre, y eso ya es un problema de mantenimiento de ustedes.

------------------------------------------------

- Cariño!!, hoy hacemos 20 años de casado, ¿por qué no matamos un pavo?
- ¿Y que culpa tiene el pavo? ¿por qué no matamos a tu hermano que fue el que nos presentó?


----------



## 1965 (2 Sep 2015)

En el naufragio de un barco el capitán se dirige corriendo a coger una lancha (chiettino style) y alguien de la tripulación le dice:
-Mi capitán, que hay mujeres a bordo.
Y este le contesta:
- Si, para joder estamos ahora


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (2 Sep 2015)

Va una rubia a una entrevista de trabajo y le preguntan:
-¿Y de ingles que tal?
Y contesta avergonzada:
- Pues hoy no me he depilado…

---------- Post added 02-sep-2015 at 20:43 ----------

Una novia envía un mensaje por teléfono móvil a su novio, con el siguiente texto:
Si estás durmiendo, mándame tus sueños.
Si estás riendo, mándame tu sonrisa.
Si estás llorando, mándame tus lágrimas.
¡¡¡ TE AMO !!!
El novio le responde:
-Estoy cagando... ¿Qué hago?


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Sep 2015)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Va una rubia a una entrevista de trabajo y le preguntan:
> -¿Y de ingles que tal?
> Y contesta avergonzada:
> - Pues hoy no me he depilado…











otro así de malo y expulsión ....


----------



## EverBanega (2 Sep 2015)

Le preguntan a un sevillista:
- ¿Qué es lo último que vas a hacer antes de morir?
- Hacerme socio del Betis.
- ¿Si? Que raro. ¿Por qué?
- Porque antes de que se muera un sevillista que se muera un bético.


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (2 Sep 2015)




----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (2 Sep 2015)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> otro así de malo y expulsión ....



- Mamá,me voy con las amigas
- O te quitas la minifalda o no sales
- Por qué Mamá?
- Porque es muy corta
- Y qué?
- Que se te ven los huevos Paco.


Ya me voy yo sola... )


----------



## Fuego azul (2 Sep 2015)

Mi mujer es la unica mujer que no se puede poner minifalda porque se le verian los cojones


----------



## 1965 (2 Sep 2015)

Pirateado:

Nuevo Cajero Automático "DRIVE IN" Directamente desde su coche.
Los clientes podrán sacar dinero de su cuenta sin salir del vehículo. Para poder aprovechar todas las ventajas que ofrece este novedoso sistema, se han dado las siguientes instrucciones a los clientes:
Hombres:
1. Alínee su vehículo junto al cajero automático.
2. Abra la ventanilla.
3. Introduzca su tarjeta de crédito y su código secreto.
4. Indique la cantidad que desea retirar.
5. Retire el importe.
6. Recoja el comprobante.
7. Si lo desea, cierre la ventanilla.
8. Reinicie la marcha.

Mujeres:
1. Acérquese al cajero automático.
2. Vuelva a arrancar el motor que se le ha calado.
3. Vaya en marcha atrás hasta que el cajero vuelva a quedar a su altura.
4. Abra su ventanilla.
5. Vacíe el bolso en el asiento del copiloto y busque su tarjeta de crédito.
6. No es necesario que compruebe ahora su maquillaje en el retrovisor.
7. Intente introducir la tarjeta de crédito.
8. Abra la puerta y salga del vehículo para poder llegar al cajero que ha quedado demasiado lejos.
9. Introduzca la tarjeta de crédito.
10. Retire la tarjeta y vuelva a introducirla en el sentido correcto.
11. Coja el bolso, vacíelo de nuevo y busque en la primera página de su agenda dónde tiene apuntado el número secreto.
12. Introduzca el numero secreto.
13. Presione el botón cancelar e introduzca el número correcto.
14. Indique el importe que desea retirar.
15. No es necesario que utilice ahora su pinta labios ni que vuelva a comprobar el maquillaje en el retrovisor.
16. Recoja la tarjeta, el dinero y el comprobante.
17. Busque el billetero en el bolso y guarde el dinero.
18. Ponga el comprobante en su libreta de cheques.
19. No es necesario todavía arreglarse el pelo.
20. Avance su vehículo 2 metros.
21. Vuelva a retroceder hasta el cajero.
22. Recoja la tarjeta de crédito.
23. Vacíe el bolso para encontrar la funda de la tarjeta.
24. Mire atrás y compruebe la cola que ha originado para poder contárselo a sus amigas.
25. Arranque el motor que se le ha calado.
26. Conduzca 4 ó 5 kilómetros.
27. Quite el freno de mano.


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (2 Sep 2015)

Me ha recordado esto


----------



## HARLEY66 (2 Sep 2015)

-Como me gustaba cuando mi mujer me lamea las pelotas !!
* Será lamía....
-Bueno también, pero pensaba que no lo sabías....


----------



## Rubencillo (2 Sep 2015)

- 091.
- Tengo una bomba, qué hago?
- De qué color son los cables?
- Uno azul cobalto y el otro rojo carmesí.
- Vas a morir maricón.


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (2 Sep 2015)

- Sabes, me ha mandado un mensaje Bruce Springteen.
- The Boss?
- No, de texto

---------- Post added 02-sep-2015 at 22:10 ----------

- Papa, que es un bucle
- Una cerveza de estas de mariquitas sin alcohol.
- Joder, cuanto sabes papá, no se que haría sin ti.
- Pues beberte cualquier mierda que te dieran hijo.


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (2 Sep 2015)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> - Sabes, me ha mandado un mensaje Bruce Springteen.
> - The Boss?
> - No, de texto


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (2 Sep 2015)

- ha sido terrible agente, hemos tenido que recorrer al canibalismo.
- pero si solo hace una hora que han tenido el accidente!!!
- ya, bueno, asi ya nos vamos cenados a casa.


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (2 Sep 2015)

-Chúpamela
-No
-Que me la chupesss
-Que nooo!!!
-Ya bostezarás, ya...


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (2 Sep 2015)

- os tengo dicho que no quiero que vengais mas a mi casa a ver el futbol!!!!
- joder, como se ha puesto tu mujer, no?
- si, como una foca.... venga, pasame otra birra.


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (2 Sep 2015)

- Doctor, confundo todo el rato los colores con los números.
- Vaya marrón…
- Por el culo te la hinco


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (2 Sep 2015)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> - Doctor, confundo todo el rato los colores con los números.
> 
> - Vaya marrón…
> 
> - Por el culo te la hinco




- Ven con pipa!!! Ven con pipa!!!
- Se dice papi dislexico de mierda!!!!


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (2 Sep 2015)

El marido le dice a la esposa:
¡¡¡Amorcito, en este Aniversario te voy a regalar una lámpara de Aladino...!!!
Ella le contesta:
¿¿¿Y para qué quiero yo esa porquería...???
A lo que el marido le responde:
¡¡¡PARA QUE GUARDES ESE PUTO GENIO QUE TIENES...!!!


----------



## flow (2 Sep 2015)

artemis dijo:


> Sabes aquest que diu que va el madrit a fichar a De Gea y entrega la documentacion tarde :XX:



El fax fue al palo


----------



## Refe (2 Sep 2015)

-Mamá, en el colegio me han dicho que soy muy despistado...
-SU TABACO, GRACIAS


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (2 Sep 2015)

- Señor agente, mi marido ha muerto por un golpe de calor.
- De acuerdo señora, pero ahora deje la plancha lentamente en el suelo y seguidamente levante los brazos.


----------



## EverBanega (2 Sep 2015)

Están un hombre y una mujer follando y suena el teléfono, lo coge la mujer:
- ¿Diga? Ah ok pues nos vemos a la hora de cenar, que pases buena tarde.
- ¿Quién era?
- Mi marido. Dice que está contigo tomando unas cervezas y que volverá después.


¿Cómo se dice Chuck Norris en vasco? Don-ostia.


----------



## Cui Bono (2 Sep 2015)

- Patxi, no es normal que, como dices, solo cortes 10 árboles a la hora, voy a encendérte la sierra mecánica, a ver qué tal. 
- Aibalaostia!! Y ese ruidaco??


----------



## Refe (2 Sep 2015)

Estaba Jesucristo en la última cena con los apóstoles... cuando se pone en pié y dice deforma extremadamente solemne:
- y = ax^2 + bx + c
Todos se quedan estupefactos, pero Pedro reúne valor y decide preguntarle:
- Maestro, ¿qué es éso?
Jesucristo le responde:
- Pedro, amigos míos, es una parábola.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (2 Sep 2015)

-Aquí control tienes la bomba
-Sí, espero instrucciones
-Vale verás tres cables, tienes que cortar el rojo
-¿Cuál de los tres rojos?
-Ya os dije que no teníamos que admitir al daltónico

---------- Post added 02-sep-2015 at 23:05 ----------

Están dos matemáticos en una cafetería y discutían si la gente sabía mucho o poco de matemáticas... Uno de ellos va al lavabo y el otro decide trolearlo (del copón)
Llama a la camarera, una rubia maci-zorra con pinta de no tener mucho cerebro, y le dice:
-Disculpe señorita quiero gastarle una broma a mi amigo, cuando vuelva yo le llamaré y le haré una pregunta, no se preocupe por la pregunta, usted tiene que contestar "un tercio de equis al cubo"...
-¿Un tercio de Mahou o de San Miguel?
-No, no, usted sólo diga "un tercio de equis al cubo"
-¿Al cubo de la basura?
-No, mire memorice "un tercio de equis al cubo"...
Vuelve el otro colega y el troll le dice:
-¿Ves a la camarera rubia? que te apuestas que seguro sabe hacer integrales...
Y le llama:
-Señorita, ¿podría decirme la integral de equis al cuadrado diferencial de equis?
Y la rubia contesta:
-Un tercio de equis al cubo más la constante de integración.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (2 Sep 2015)

- ¡¡Calvo, que se te ven las ideas!!
- ¿Ahhhh sí? ¿a que pone HIJOPUTA?

- Dice el calvo al cheposo: 
eyyyy, ¿qué llevas en la mochila, majete?
- Tu peluca, cabrón.


----------



## Polirisitas (3 Sep 2015)

-Dortor,dortor, tengo los dientes amarillos, ¿que me recomienda?

-Corbata marrón.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2015 at 23:06 ----------

Dortor, dortor, tengo un hueso fuera, ¿qué hago?

-Dígale que pase.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2015 at 23:08 ----------

Mariana, ¿tú tienes el clítoris muy cerca del ano no?

-no creo, ¿por?

-¡Ostia! ¡Te estoy chupando una almorrana!


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 Sep 2015)

En un coche hay tres ingenieros: uno es mecánico, otro electrónico y el último es informático.
De repente el coche se para, y el mecánico dice:
-Me bajo y le echo un vistazo a ver que pasa.
El ingeniero mira el motor, aprieta las tuercas, revisa la gasolina...
-Pues yo no he encontrado nada raro, dice.
-Espera que me bajo yo a ver si le falla algo eléctrico, dice el segundo.
El electrónico mira la conexión entre cables, la batería...
-Pues yo me he quedado igual, dice.
Y a esto salta el informático:
-Oye, ¿qué tal si probamos a bajarnos y a subirnos otra vez?


----------



## Almeida (3 Sep 2015)

- Abuelito abuelito. Cuéntanos algo de tu época.
- Gooooooooooool de españaaaa!!


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (3 Sep 2015)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> - Señor agente, mi marido ha muerto por un golpe de calor.
> - De acuerdo señora, pero ahora deje la plancha lentamente en el suelo y seguidamente levante los brazos.



:ouch::ouch::ouch:
Qué malos por dios....:::::: además que inventados por ti ::::


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (3 Sep 2015)

- Hola, me llamo Antonio y tengo piedras en el riñón desde hace 5 años.
- Alcoholicos Anonimos!!! Esto es Alcoholicos Anonimos!!!!!


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (3 Sep 2015)

- Hijo mio, la masturbacion es algo natural, no tienes de que avergonzarte.
- Ya, pero tienes que hacerlo delante de mi novia?
- Es que esta muy buena la jodida....


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 Sep 2015)

dos borrachos regresan a casa a primera hora de la mañana.

- Oye, sobre todo, de ninguna manera le digas a tu familia donde hemos estado esta noche, ¿de acuerdo?.
- De acuerdo, pero al menos podrías decírmelo a mí que soy tu amigo, ¿dónde hemos estado?.


----------



## 1965 (3 Sep 2015)

Se encuentran dos colegas del pueblo y le dice uno al otro:
-Te hago una prueba, a ver ¿cuanto son 3 + 2?
- el otro contesta: 5
- por el culo te la hinco y se descojona-
El que lo ha sufrido va por la calle  esto se lo tengo que hacer a alguien, pero solo ve al tonto del piueblo y le dice:
-Tontín, ven aquí y dime ¿cuantos son 3+2?
- Puessssssssssssssssss 6, contesta el tonto
- No hombre no, tresss (señalando dedos) mas dossss
- Puessssss........... 6
- que no, que no, mira 3+2 (le enseña dedos)
- y el tonto otra vez, pues 6
Bueno es igual, por el culo te la hinco


----------



## Anónimo222 (5 Sep 2015)

Humor digno de un agujero negro y muy de actualidad.

Una familia de refugiados va en la patera y un niño le pregunta a su madre:

- Mama, ¿a dónde vamos cuando morimos?
- Pues eso depende de las corrientes, hijo.


----------



## Bocanegra (5 Sep 2015)

Copio y pego...

*Una familia de magrebis que llega a España*, nada más desenbarcar de la patera le dice el padre de familia a sus hijos:

Hijos mios, este es un país complicado y por ello debereis integraros lo mejor que podais para llegar lejos
a uno de sus hijos esas palabras de su amado padre le entran a los mas profundo de su ser y por ello el chikillo desde pequeño empieza a empollar, se saca el EGB, el ESO, 3 carreras y 5 idiomas

Va el chiquillo por la calle pensando, que más puedo hacer para integrarme en este pais y que mi padre se sienta aún más orgulloso si cabe de mi... ya esta!! voy a cambiarme el nombre

Se presenta el chico a casa todo contento y gritando: PAPA!! PAPA!! hoy me integrado aún mas, me he cambiado el nombre!!!

A eso que el padre con cara de poseido le mete una leche del copón al chico y le pregunta: ¿que has echo que?
-Papa, que me he cambiado el nombre
-PAM!!! le mete otra galleta mientras le pregunta ¿como dices que te llamás?
-Papa, ahora soy Rafa, ya no me llamo Mohamed!!
-PPPPAAAAAMMMM!!! le mete una galleta que lo tira hacia el pasillo...
-El chiquillo asustado va dirección a su habitación mientras va renegando: ¡ME CAGON LA PUTA, NO HACE NI 5 MINUTOS QUE SOY ESPAÑOL Y YA TENGO PROBLEMAS CON LOS PUTOS MOROS!!







*Una mujer le está friendo unos huevos al marido*. De pronto, el marido entra en la cocina. 

- Cuidado ... CUIDADO !!! Ponle un poco más de aceite. POR DIOS!!! Estás friendo demasiados al mismo tiempo !!! DEMASIADOS !!! Dales la vuelta !!! DALES LA VUELTA AHORA !!! Necesitamos más aceite. POR DIOS !!! DÓNDE vamos a conseguir MÁS ACEITE ??? Se van a PEGAR !!! Cuidado ... CUIDADO !!! Dije CUIDADOOOO !!! NUNCA me haces caso cuando cocinas !!! Nunca !!! CUIDADO !!! Dales la vuelta !!! Rápido !!! Estás LOCA ??? Perdiste la CABEZA ??? No te olvides de echarles sal. Sabes que siempre te olvidas de la sal. Usa la sal. USA LA SAL !!! LA SAL!!!.................. 

La mujer lo mira con asombro: 

- ¿Pero... Qué te pasa? ¿Crees que no puedo freír un par de huevos? 

El marido sonríe y contesta calmadamente: 

- Sólo quería mostrarte lo que se siente cuando voy conduciendo contigo al lado!!




)

)


----------



## MAX CASH (5 Sep 2015)

dos borrachos saliendo de la disco : 

- que noche mas guapa macho !
- si pues ahora viene lo mejor , por que nos vamos a ir a follar !
- mola ! ... pero yo no tengo pasta 
- hombre , entre amigos no nos vamos a cobrar , no ?


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Sep 2015)

Lo siento, le hemos cortado el brazo a causa del virus.
-Pero qué virus, si yo vine a operarme de almorranas !!
Uno informático. No veas la que se ha liado con los historiales ....


----------



## Bocanegra (5 Sep 2015)

Un hombre que iba todos los días a un bar, siempre pedía tres cervezas.

– ¡Deme tres cervezas!

Al día siguiente la misma cosa:

– ¡Tres cervezas, por favor!

Como el camarero estaba algo extrañado le pregunta:

– Oye, ¿por qué siempre que vienes pides tres cervezas y te las bebes del tirón?

y el hombre le responde:

– Es que yo tengo dos hermanos, uno en Suecia y otro en París, y como siempre bebíamos juntos, pues yo bebo por ellos.

Dice el camarero:

– Ah, bien, bien…

Al día siguiente el hombre llega al bar y dice:

– ¡Dos cervezas!

El camarero extrañado le pregunta:

– Y eso, ¿es que se ha muerto un hermano o que?

Y dice el hombre:

– ¡No, es que yo he dejado la bebida!


----------



## ferengi (5 Sep 2015)

Esto va Paris Hilton por la calle y se le acerca un mendigo y le dice

-llevo 3 dias sin comer.

y ella responde.

Que envidia... ojala yo tuviera tu aguante..


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2015)

Una pareja estaba jugando al golf en un campo muy distinguido, rodeado de bellísimas mansiones. En el tercer golpe, el marido le dice a la mujer:

–Querida, ten cuidado al pegarle a la pelota, no sea que la mandes a una de esas preciosas casas y rompas un vidrio. Va a costar una fortuna repararlo.

No alcanza a terminar la frase cuando ella da un golpe y la pelota va directamente a una ventana de la mejor casa. El marido se vuelve loco:

–Te dije que tuvieras cuidado. Y ahora ¿que hacemos?

Más tranquilo dice:

–Vamos a pedir disculpas y a ver cuánto nos va a costar el arreglo.

Van hasta la casa, llaman, y desde adentro una voz responde:

–Pueden entrar.

Abren la puerta y ven todo el vidrio disperso por el suelo, una botella rota cerca de la mesa y a un hombre sentado en el sillón que les dice:

-¿Ustedes son los que han roto la ventana?

–Si

Responde el marido con timidez

–Y lo sentimos mucho. Queremos pagar el daño

-De ninguna manera -contesta el otro- Soy yo el que debe estarles agradecido. Soy un genio que he estado preso en esa botella durante miles de años. Ustedes me han liberado. Por eso puedo conceder tres deseos: les doy uno a cada uno y me guardo el tercero para mí.

–¡Que bien! dice el marido

–Yo quiero un millón de euros al año durante el resto de mi vida.

–No hay problema. Es lo menos que puedo hacer por mi salvador.

–Yo quiero una casa en cada país del mundo, agrega ella.

–Tu deseo esta realizado. responde el genio.

–¿Y cuál es tu deseo, Genio? pregunta intrigado el marido.

–Bien -responde- desde que he quedado preso en esa botella, hace miles de años no he tenido oportunidad de tirarme a nadie. Mi deseo es tirarme a tu mujer.

El marido mira a su mujer y le dice:

–Bueno, querida, nos ganamos una montaña de dinero y todas esas casas. creo que no está pidiendo mucho.

El Genio lleva a la mujer a un cuarto y pasa alrededor de dos horas con ella. Al finalizar, mientras se visten, el genio la mira y le pregunta:

-Dime, tengo una duda: ¿Cuantos años tiene tu marido?

-Treinta y cinco, responde ella.

–Joder ¿Y con 35 años el gilipollas todavía cree en genios?


::::::


Faltaban dos días para casarse, pero Julián no aguantaba más.

– Anita, ¿nos vamos a la cama?

– ¡Ni hablar! Yo quiero llegar virgen al matrimonio. Espera a pasado mañana

– Es que voy muy quemado…

– Nada. Quiero vestir de blanco.

– Bueno, pero al menos déjame verlo…

Anita al final accede.

– De acuerdo, pero solo mirarlo

Se levanta las faldas. Julián lo mira detenidamente.

– Venga, Anita, echemos un revolcón…

– Ya te he dicho que no. Espera a pasado mañana

– Bueno, pero al menos déjame olerlo.

La chica accede una vez más, pero advierte:

– De acuerdo, pero solo olerlo.

Se vuelve a levantar las faldas. Julián lo huele profundamente...Y dice:

– Oye, Anita. ¿Tú crees que esto va a llegar a pasado mañana?


----------



## barullo (16 Sep 2015)

-Cari, ¿mi amija Sonia es juapa?

-Tú eres mucho más juapa, hamol...

-Lo dices porque eres mi marido...

-No, lo digo porque te veo venir, japuta::



Entrevista de trabajo:

-¿Ha sido antes strategic press manager?

-Sí, en una startup de partner social gromenawer...

-Te los estás inventando ¿verdad?

-Has empezado tú ::



-¿Causa de la muerte, doctor?

-Muerte por murimiento

-¿Dónde estudió hustec medicina?

-Estudié a distancia

-A mucha ¿no? ::




Y el de vascos que no falte:

-Iñakiiii que soy el Pachi...holles que ya he cogido el autobus...llego a tu casa en 30 minutos...

-Pero si se llega en 10 minutos andando...

-Ya, joder, pero pesa que te cagas::




El Melonero que quiere ingresar en la academia de superheroes:

-Hola nen, venía a ingresar en la academia de superheroes

-¿qué poder tiene?

-Cuando voy de compras con mi mujer sostengo hasta 27 prendas hoyga...

-Vale, pues hustec será Superchero ::



-No me como un rosco ¿tan fea soy?

-te llaman la chica del maíz

-¿Porque soy dulce?

-Porque eres mazo orca ::




-¿Qué sabes de Historia de España?

-Mucho, fué mi asignatura favorita

-Dime una colonia española del siglo XX

-Nenuco...

-Vale ya te llamaremos...::


----------



## barullo (29 Sep 2015)

*-Hoyga Tata...Nesecito un reló...

-¿Pa' qué quieres un reló m'hijo? en el campo ni falta que hace, puee...

-No, Tata, no...Lo quiero pa cuando salgo por las nochecitas con la Martita...

-Pero m' hijo, Usté conoce los luceros de la noche...Usté puede leer la hora en ellos...

-No Tata, no...! Mire, en las nochecitas questán reestrelladas caminamo de la mano, oigo rebién los grillos, oigo como las plantitas se mueven con el viento...La Martita huele a jabón y yerbas silvestres...

Tonce nos sentamos a la orillita' el rio, Tata...La empiezo a besar...Le acaricio su carita, sus hombros, Tata...

Tonces rodamos por el pasto, Tata! Quito su ropa, sus enaguas, todito, Tata...

Nos quedamos en cueros, Tata, y ya cuando la luna ilumina su cuerpo, me subo encima d'ella, le beso en el cuello...Ella respira fuerte, gime, se queja, jadea, y tonce me dice:

-"Damelaora...!!! Juan, damelaora...!!!"

-Y yo sin reló, tata...*


::



*Un vaquero galopando por las llanuras de Texas se encuentra con una india muy juapa...

-Holaaa, ¿como te llamas, bizcochito?

-Me llamo Flor de Azahar...

-¿Comanche?

-Sí, comanche intercalada.
*

jajaja::


----------



## inadaptat susial (29 Sep 2015)

En una tienda de comestibles:

- Por favor, deme una gqyrrgyefgw5jkh%z de leche.

- Perdón, ¿una botella de qué?

---------- Post added 29-sep-2015 at 15:41 ----------

- Por qué le disparó Vd. tres tiros a su ex-mujer?

- Porque se me encasquilló el revólver, Sr. juez

----------

- Doctor, me ha salido una fístula. ¿Es grave...?

- No. Es esdrújula.

----------

- Hoolaaaa

- Las tles menos cualto

----------

- Qué hora tienes?

- Las cinco menos cinco

- Joder!, pues t'has quedao sin hora

--------

En el manicomio. Un interno con el oído pegado a una pared y los ojos abiertos como platos. Pasa un psiquiatra del centro y le invita a hacer lo mismo. El psiquiatra, después de 5 largos minutos con el oído pegado a la pared, le dice al interno:

- Oye, pues no he oído nada, absolutamente NADA

Y el interno le responde...

- Pues cada día igual. Así, las 24 horas, oiga!


----------



## barullo (9 Oct 2015)

Entra un mexicano a un bar se acerca a la barra, donde estaba sentado un español, y le grita al camarero:

–Póngame un whisky que en mi tierra todos somos muy machos

El español que al escuchar esto le dice al camarero:

–Pues a mí póngame medio, que en mi tierra somos la mitad machos la mitad hembras y lo pasamos deputamadre

::


----------



## barullo (9 Oct 2015)

Llega un forastero a un pueblo del Oeste, entra al Saloon y le pregunta al camarero:

– ¿Aquí hay juez?

Y le responde el camarero:

– Sí señor...Hay “juezs de limón, Juezs de naranja” 

::::::

Estaba una mujer en su habitación con un querido. De repente escucha la puerta de la calle, y le dice al querido, rápido métete debajo de la cama, el querido se mete. Se abre la puerta de la habitación y era otro amante, están juntos con el otro debajo de la cama, cuando se siente la puerta otra vez se esconde en el armario. Ahora sí que era su marido y le dice:

– Cariño tú me engañas

Y se lía a registrar la habitación. Mira debajo de la cama y encuentra al primer amante, y le dice:

– ¿Qué hace usted ahí?

Y le contesta:

-Soy inspector de colchones y somieres

Le contesta el marido:

– ¿Así, desnudo?

El amante le contesta:

– Si, porque así, tengo más sensibilidad.

El marido sigue buscando to mosqueado y abre el armario, y encuentra a otro.

– ¿Qué hace usted aquí?

Y le contesta:

– ¿Te has creído lo que te ha dicho el otro?

El marido le dice:

– Si

– Pues cierra la puerta que voy al 3º

::::::


----------



## Anónimo222 (15 Oct 2015)

- HOYJA, ¿éste es el teléfono del psiquiátrico?

- ¿Pero qué dices, si aquí no tenemos teléfono?


----------



## Fuego azul (15 Oct 2015)

---------- Post added 15-oct-2015 at 22:46 ----------








---------- Post added 15-oct-2015 at 22:49 ----------








---------- Post added 15-oct-2015 at 22:54 ----------


----------



## inadaptat susial (15 Oct 2015)

- doc,... uuoaarggh,... doc... cof! cof!... doctor,... ve... verá u... usted,... oauaaargghhh!!,.. cof-cof-cofff!!!... te-te-tengo ... cof!! cof!! un do-dolor en... cof!! CoFFF!! el pu-pu-pulmón de... cofff!! de-derecho cof! Coff! que pa' qué!! Cof!! Cofff

En cambio, del pulmón izquierdo, señor doctor me encuentro estupendamente, ni la más mínima molestia, oiga!


----------



## mike69 (15 Oct 2015)

A mi me pasó que al lado de mi casa había una obra por la que tenía que pasar todos los días, Y allí había un perro que el cabrón se me avalanzaba ladrándome como un condenado, menos mal que había una valla. No me acuerdo de la marca de perro, creo que era un mixtojilguero de Pastor alemán y mastín. 

Así todos los días, el bicho me tenía cogida la hora. Me formaba unos expolios del 15. 

He aquí que a los tres meses paso por la obra y veo al perro junto a la valla de pie, y no me ladra. Extrañado me acerco y el perro emite un guau casi imperceptible. Ese guau guau era una mierda para un perraco tan grande. Extrañado veo al encargado de la obra y me acerco a preguntarle que qué le pasa al perro que lleva tres meses que me quiere comer, y hoy parece un cachorrito.

¿Oyga el perro está enfermo, no?

A lo que me contesta el encargado. No hombre, es que ayer lo hicieron fijo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 16-oct-2015 at 00:03 ----------

El lepero que ésta pescando por la noche en la playa, y le pregunta el hijo:

Papaaaaaà, ¿qué está más lejo, Huelva o la Luna?

Y el padre le pega una ostia en la boca al niño y le dice:

¿Tuuuuuuú eres tonto niño? ¿ tú ve de aqui Güerva?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xequinfumfa (16 Oct 2015)

—Me han condenado a dos años de cárcel por una nimiedad.
—Por unanimidad, subnormal.

______________________________________________

-Papá ¿Qué es una bisagra?
-Una pastilla que te pone la polla como una viga de acero y mamá...
-Pero... Las puertas?
-Las reviento con ella.

______________________________________________

—Salgo a por tabaco.
—Ha refrescado, ponte una chaqueta. 
—La llevo en la maleta.

______________________________________________

- Papá. 
- Dime hijo.
- Juan y yo hemos hecho migas. 
- ¿Y? 
- Y nos las hemos comido.
- ¿Las migas? 
- No me has entendido...

_____________________________________________

-Lo golpeó con la radio hasta matarlo ¿algo que alegar? 
-Fue un trastorno mental "transistorio", señoría. 
-Le voy a quitar dos años por salao.

________________________________________

—El puto pájaro se me ha cagado encima.
—Félix, estamos grabando.
—El águila imperial, majestuoso, domina el cielo.....

__________________________________________


----------



## inadaptat susial (16 Oct 2015)

Un francés amanerado en un urinario público, mirándole de refilón la minga al que estaba meando a su lado. Al salir del urinario, exclama. "C'est la vie!"...

---------- Post added 16-oct-2015 at 08:29 ----------

- El médico: deje el tabaco, hombre, deje el tabaco

- El paciente: pero si fumo muy poco, doctor!

- El médico: que deje el tabaco, hombre, que deje el tabaco

- El paciente: pero si fumo muy poco, doctor!

- El médico: que deje el tabaco, hombre, que me está quemando la bata!!

---------- Post added 16-oct-2015 at 08:31 ----------




Xequinfumfa dijo:


> -Lo golpeó con la radio hasta matarlo ¿algo que alegar?
> -Fue un trastorno mental "transistorio", señoría.
> -Le voy a quitar dos años por salao.



:XX::XX:

Añado: a un robo de una radio podría tipificársele como "enajenación transistoria"


----------



## barullo (16 Oct 2015)

En el Corte Ingles, se escucha por megafonía:

– Ding, Dong, Ding...Señorita Cristina, suba a la primera planta….Ding, Dong, Ding...

Y al rato se vuelve a escuchar por megafonía:

– Ding, Dong, Ding, Señorita Cristina por favor, bájese de la palmera…Ding, Dong, Ding.

::

-Mamá, mamá, en la puerta hay dos extraterrestres… 

-¿dos extraterrestres, hijo?

-Sí, sí, son dos, madre… 

...me han dicho “llama a tu madre que somos de Planeta Agostini…”

::::

El Melonero que va al psiquiatra:

El psiquiatra, para encontrar la raíz del problema del Melonero dibuja una línea vertical y le dice:

– ¿Qué le sugiere?

– Una mujer desnuda

Cruza la línea con una horizontal:

– ¿Y ahora?

– Una mujer desnuda agachada

Borra las dos líneas y dibuja una horizontal:

– ¿Y esto, qué le sugiere?

– Una mujer desnuda acostada

– La verdad es que usted sufre un grave complejo sexual

– ¿Yo?, si es usted quien ha pintado esas guarradas!

::::::

– Mariano, cielo ¿me llevas a subir a la noria?

– Mejor vamos a ver a tu madre, que marea lo mismo y es gratis

::::::::


----------



## Willy el Tuerto (16 Oct 2015)

Eres más inútil que Spiderman en la Pampa
::


----------



## Fuego azul (16 Oct 2015)

---------- Post added 16-oct-2015 at 20:43 ----------








---------- Post added 16-oct-2015 at 20:45 ----------


----------



## mike69 (17 Oct 2015)

Camarero, ponga me la especialidad de la casa!

A la media hora viene el camarero y le dice: Sr. Tenemos un problema en la cocina y no podemos servirle sopa de tortuga.

Y cuál es el problema?

Nuestro chef experto en matar tortugas no está. 

Creo que puedo ayudarles, donde está la cocina?

El cliente ve que una gran tortuga encima de la mesa y el cocinero cada vez que intenta cortarle la cabeza con el cuchillo la tortuga encoge la cabeza y la mete dentro del caparazón. 

Y el cliente dice: puedo intentarlo yo?

Hace un primer amago y la tortuga mete la cabeza para adentro. Ha esto que coge el dedo índice y con fuerza se lo mete en el culo a la tortuga, a lo que esta saca la cabeza que se le salía del caparazón, Y en ese momento zas le corta la cabeza de un tajo limpio.

El camarero se queda flipado y le dice al cliente: señor, es usted un experto en matar tortugas verdad?

A lo que el cliente contesta: nooo, yo soy el que le pone las corbatas a Jordi Puyol!!













Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inadaptat susial (18 Oct 2015)

había una vé un tío tan rápido, tan rápido disparando, que se suicidó a traiición, disparándose dos tiros por la espalda.

------

había una vé un tío tan tontolculo, tan tontolculo, que le tiraban una piedra en el pecho y se giraba a ver quién había sido

-----

había una vé un tío tan tontolculo, tan tontolculo, que se encontró una herradura y se puso a escarbar en el suelo a ver si encontraba el caballo


-----

había una vé una tía tan gorda, tan gorda, que se cayó de la cama por ambos lados a la vez

----

había una vé un tío tan flaco, tan flaco, que tenía los ojos en fila


----------



## fachacine (18 Oct 2015)

Una mujer en el dermatólogo:
-Doctor ¿qué son estas manchas que tengo en la piel?
-Señora eso es soriasis
-¿Soriasis? Imposible doctor, si yo nunca he estado en Soria...
-Señora qué tontería, yo tampoco he estado nunca en Canarias y mire qué plátano tengo


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Oct 2015)

Visto en tuiter sobre topicazos jaais:

-Para los gitanos primark es la hermana del primork.


Y al séptimo día Dios dijo:
-Me ha quedao perfecto. Demasiado, se va a notar que lo he hecho yo. Voy a poner unos gitanos. Aquí, aquí y aquí.


-Si yo tuviese un equipo de baloncesto sólo contrataría gitanos, porque se les da muy bien lo de incestar.

-¿Nadie le dijo a Sauron que los gitanos son más eficaces que los orcos a la hora de conseguir un anillo de oro?​


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (18 Oct 2015)

era un tio tan buena persona tan buena persona, que se llamaba Manolo pero todos le decían Angelito


----------



## mike69 (21 Oct 2015)

El tontito que entra en el bar y está sólo el camarero de espalda limpiando las botellas. No había ni un alma en el bar.

A eso que el camarero lo ve de reojo y piensa para sí: voy a reírme un rato del tontito.

El tontito se dirige al camarero con voz gangosa y le dice : -cacacamareroooo, cacacacamareeeero ,¿me puede atender?

El camarero se vuelve y le dice medio mosqueao: -!!pero no ves que tengo el bar lleno!!

Y se da la vuelta y sigue limpiando las botellas.

A la media hora el tontito otra vez: -cacacacamareroooooo!!!

Otra vez se vuelve el camarero y le dice: -!!pero tú eres tonto!!! ¿no ves que tengo el bar lleno?

Y sigue limpiando las botellas.

A la hora el tontito: -cacacacamareroooooo!!!

Y el camarero sigue sin echarle cuenta. El tontito coge un cenicero de medio kilo de cristal de encima de una mesa, de esos de los antiguos, y le hace en toda la nuca al camarero zassss!!!

El camarero se vuelve: -pero tu eres tonto o qué? 

Y el tontito: -eso, el bar lleno y me eeeeecha a aaaa a mi las cuuuulpas!...



Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ferengi (24 Nov 2015)

[youtube]Ro171c0mLQY[/youtube]


----------



## barullo (24 Nov 2015)

Un anciano sentado en el banco del parque intentando pelar una mandarina, pero con los temblores no puede. 

Pasa por allí una chica que lo ve y dice:

– ¿Se la pelo?

Y el viejo:

– ¡A tomar por culo la mandarina! 

::



– Papa papa! Que es el arte?

– ¿El arte hijo mío? ¿El arte? El arte es pelarte de frío

::


Qué es el miedo:

– Que te metan un paraguas por el culo

El terror:

– Que lo abran

El pánico:

– Que te lo saquen y encima este abierto

::


Dos gitanos se hacen con un burro, y quedan en alimentarlo un día cada uno. El primer día le toca a uno y piensa:

– Anda hombre, por un día que no coma el borrico no le pasará ná

Al día siguiente, el segundo gitano lo mismo:

– Bue, por un día que no coma este no creo que se de cuenta

Así, pasaron los días hasta que al mes, cayeron los dos en que el borrico no se tenía en pie, y pensaron:

– Oche, mira ¿Y si nos llevamo al borrico al circo que han traio al pueblo, y lo vendemo como comida pa los leone?

Se plantan en el circo y le dice el gitano al encargado:

– Oye tú, ¿Cuánto nos dá por el borrico como comida pa tus leone?

– Pues mira, mil duros, no más…

– Venga, con esto nos tomamo dos pelotazo

No han andado 50 metros los dos gitanos cuando escuchan…

– cabroneeees, ¿Con que comida pá los leones, no? ¡¡Qué ya se me ha comido a dos y me tiene acorralada a la pantera!! ::


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (24 Nov 2015)

¡Papá! ¡Papá! En el colegio, en la clase de informática, me pidieron que para mañana explique la diferencia entre 'virtualmente' y 'realmente'.



- Bueno... Pregúntale a tu madre si se acostaría con otro hombre por un millón de dólares.
-El niño obedece:
-Mamá... ¿te acostarías con otro hombre por un millón de dólares?
-¡Por supuesto!
-¡Papá! ¡Papá! ¡¡¡Dijo que sí!!!
- Bueno... ahora anda y pregúntale a tu hermana...
-María... ¿te acostarías con un hombre por un millón de dólares?
- ¡Claro que sí!
¡Papá! ¡Papá! ¡¡¡También dijo que sí!!!
- Vale y pregúntale también a tu hermano mayor.
- Paco, te acostarías con un hombre por un millón de dólares?
- pues claro tío!!!
- Papá Papá él también ha dicho que sí!!!

¿Ves?... 'VIRTUALMENTE' tenemos tres millones de dólares,
pero 'REALMENTE' sólo tenemos un par de putas y un maricón en casa


----------



## circus maximus (24 Nov 2015)

- Oiga,es aquí la academia donde se aprende inglés en 24 horas?
- if,if. Between,between. 

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fachacine (24 Nov 2015)

Dos moscas en una mierda y una le dice a la otra:
-Pepi ¿te cuento un chiste?
-Bueno, va, pero que no sea guarro que estamos comiendo...


----------



## circus maximus (25 Nov 2015)

Cuando era pequeño vivía en una familia tan pobre que mi padre,brigada del ejercito,cada 5 de enero salia a la calle,pegaba tres tiros,volvía a casa y me decía a mi y a mis hermanitos que los reyes magos se habían suicidado. Y claro,mi pobre madre lloraba desconsolada pensando que muertos los reyes,volverían los malos tiempos de la república. 

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Anónimo222 (25 Nov 2015)

Uno se está duchando y...

- ¡Champú, necesito champú!
- Pero si lo tienes ahí, hombre!
- Sí, pero es para cabellos secos y yo ya lo tengo mojado.


----------



## barullo (25 Nov 2015)

Una monja y un cura cruzando el desierto del Sahara en un camello. Al tercer día, una tormenta de arena los atrapa y buscan refugio.

Cuando la tormenta termina, se dan cuenta que el camello ha muerto.

El cura dice: -Hermana esto se ve muy mal, difícilmente sobreviviremos dos días aquí y el campamento más cercano se encuentra, mínimo a una semana de camino.

Así que ahora que sabemos que no sobreviviremos, quiero pedirle un favor: Nunca he visto los senos de una mujer. ¿podría ver los suyos ?

La monja, un poco sorprendida, responde: 'En las circunstancias en que nos encontramos no veo problema'..

Y se los muestra al cura.

Este prosigue: 'Hermana, ¿le importa si los toco?'

La monja no pone objeción.

La monja después de unos minutos, pregunta:

Padre ¿puedo pedirle yo ahora un favor? Nunca he visto el pene de un hombre. ¿Me dejaría ver el suyo?'

Y el cura responde: 'En las circunstancias en las que nos encontramos, no veo el posible daño hija'...

Y se lo muestra.
¿Lo puedo tocar?
'Pues tóquelo

Después de algunos minutos de tener la atención de la monja, el cura ya no se puede contener y acercándose a ella le dice al oído:

'Hermana......
¿Sabía que si yo meto mi pene en el lugar correcto puede crear vida?

A lo que la monja responde: -¿De verdad padre? -

Si hermana…

¡Pues entonces métaselo en el CULO al camello y salgamos de aquí!

::

Un borracho que se está meando como un camaleón, y ve un bar abierto...

Se dirije a él a toda prisa, entra y dice:

-Niñooo, ponme un vodka con naranja...

Y se va corriendo al lavabo, pero con la prisa y el ciego que lleva, se mete en el de señoras, se saca el nabo y mea...

En ésto que entra una mujer mayor al servicio y le ve, y horrorizada le increpa:

-Oiga, que ésto es para señoras!!!!

Y el borracho, se da la vuelta, y sin dejar de mear, responde:

-Coño, ¿Y ésto? ¿Y ésto para para qué es, entonces?

::

Cierto día, un cura y una monja regresaban de una aldea hacia el convento...

Al caer la noche vieron una cabaña en medio del camino y decidieron entrar a pernoctar y proseguir el viaje al dia siguiente...

Al entrar en la cabaña, vieron que habia una cama pequeña y varias mantas en un armario...

El cura y la monja entraron y despues de algunos segundos de silencio, el cura dice:

-Hermana, Ud. puede dormir en la cama y yo duermo en el suelo...

Y así hicieron. Mientras tanto, en medio de la noche la monja despertó al cura:

-Padre...¿Está despierto?

El cura, medio dormido:

-Sí, sí...Hermana diga, ¿Qué quiere?

-Es que tengo frio, ¿Puede traerme una manta?

-Sí hermana, cómo no...

El cura se levantó, fue a buscar una manta al armario y tapó con ella a la monja con mucha ternura...

1 hora después, la hermana despierta al padre otra vez:

-Padre, ¿todavia está despierto?

-¿Qué pasa hermana? ¿Qué le sucede ahora?

-Es que tengo frio aún...¿Puede traerme otra manta?

-Claro hermana...

Una vez más el cura se levantó lleno de amor y buena voluntad para atender la petición de la monja.

Otra hora pasó, y una vez más, la monja llamó al padre:

-Padre...¿Sigue despierto?

-Si hermana, ¿Qué necesita ahora?

-Es que no puedo dormir, sigo con mucho frio!!!

Comprendiendo las intenciones de la monja, el cura le dice:

-Hermana, estamos aquí solos los 2, ¿no?

-Cierto, padre...

-Lo que ocurre aquí, y lo que deba de ocurrir, sólo nosotros 2 lo sabremos y nadie más, ¿cierto?

-Cierto...

-Entonces, le hago una sugerencia...¿Que tal si fingimos ser marido y mujer?

La monja entonces se llenó de alegria y exclamó:

-Sí, sí!!! eso, eso!!!

En aquel instante, el cura cambió el tono de voz y le gritó:

-Entonces, deja de joder de una puta vez y te levantas tú a buscar la manta de los cojones!!!

::

-Señor policía, ¿sabe usted dónde queda el Santiago Cuernabeu?

-Claro, ¡eso hasta el más gilipollas lo sabe!

-Pues por eso se lo pregunto.

::

Conversación en la playa:

-¡Mira, mira! Tu marido está intentando ligar con una sueca.

-¡Ja, ja, ja...!

-¿Tu marido intenta ligar y tú te ríes?

-¡Sí! ¡A ver cuánto aguanta metiendo la barriga para dentro!

::


----------



## circus maximus (25 Nov 2015)

Ese borracho marcando un numero de teléfono y contestan
-- Alcohólicos Anónimos digameeeé
-- Rajaos,que sois unos putos rajaos. 

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 25-nov-2015 at 15:40 ----------

Otro borracho dando tumbos en la cornisa de un edificio,otro hombre que le ve y le dice
-- Oiga,que hace? Baje de ahí,no ve que se va a caer?
-- Jajaja,yo no me caigo,yo me tiro y no me pasa nada,vuelvo al mismo sitio. 
-- Calle insensato,no sabe lo que dice. Está usted borracho!!!
-- Se lo voy a demostrar
En esto que se tira el borracho de la cornisa y al caer de repente e inexplicablemente vuelve flotando a la cornisa. El hombre se queda flipando y le pregunta 
-- oiga,como ha hecho eso?
El borracho le explica
-- Es que hay unas corrientes de aire caliente que te vuelven a subir al mismo sitio
-- Oiga eso es muy extraño pero le acabo de ver con mis ojos. Podría hacerlo yo también?
-- Claaaro,sin problema
-- Pues allá voy
El hombre se tira de la cornisa y acaba estampado contra el suelo. 
El borracho descojonandose de risa baja y va al bar de la esquina 
-- Camarero,un whiski por favor
A lo que el camarero responde
-- Joder Superman,cuando bebes eres un hijoputa...

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## circus maximus (25 Nov 2015)

Pues estaba Superman sobrevolando y a patrullando la ciudá cuando de repente ve a Wonder Woman en la azotea de un edificio en pelotas,totalmente abierta de patas y buscando guerra. Total que se pone todo cachondo conn lo buena que está la tía y dice
-- Joder,soy Superman, puedo hacer un vuelo en picado,echar un polvo supersónico y antes de que se de cuenta ya he marchado volando. Así que se lanza en picado y de repente dice Wonder Woman
-- Que ha sido eso?
Y responde a gritos el hombre invisible 
-- Ni puta idea pero me ha destrozado el ojete!!!

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mig15 (25 Nov 2015)

¿Cuánto tarda una negra en sacar la basura?

Nueve meses.


----------



## pusycat (25 Nov 2015)

- Aquí pone que es licenciada en derecho,y con un hámster en Harvard,¿será un error,y se refiere a un Master?
- No,no,un hámster.Me lo dejé allí


----------



## barullo (25 Nov 2015)

pusycat dijo:


> - Aquí pone que es licenciada en derecho,y con un hámster en Harvard,¿será un error,y se refiere a un Master?
> - No,no,un hámster.Me lo dejé allí



Entrevista de trabajo:

-¿Ha sido antes strategic press manager?

-Sí, en una startup de partner social gromenawer...

-Te los estás inventando ¿verdad?

-Has empezado tú ::


-¿Qué sabes de Historia de España?

-Mucho, fué mi asignatura favorita

-Dime una colonia española del siglo XX

-Nenuco...

-Vale ya te llamaremos...::


----------



## janette (26 Nov 2015)

Retrete!






No te ríes, pero te meas :XX:


----------



## circus maximus (28 Nov 2015)

Tras la muerte de Jesucristo ,María se fue de palestina y estuvo viviendo en otros países. Cuando uno de aquellos primeros cristianos se enteró que María vivía no muy lejos decidió ir a visitarla. Cuando la encontró ya era una viejecita muy muy mayor y este le dijo
-- María,madre de Jesucristo,faro de la humanidad vengo a postrarme ante ti y a mostrar el mayor de mis respetos y devoción porque el mensaje de su hijo me salvó la vida y me mostró el camino. Pero cuente mujer,cuénteme algo de su hijo Jesús. 
A lo que la mujer le responde con dulce voz y mirada llena de ternura 
-- Bueno,en realidad lo que José y yo queríamos era una niña. 

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (30 Nov 2015)

– Joder tío, me acabo de comprar un aparato para la sordera que es una maravilla, me lo puedo meter en la oreja y nadie se da cuenta.

– que cosas… ¿y cuánto te ha costado?

– Las dos y cuarto

::

Markkus e Invictus se encuentran y este último le pregunta al primero:

– ¿Cómo te va por el gimnasio?

– ¡Brutal! Me salen músculos que ni siquiera conozco...Mira ¿cómo se llamará este?

– Trapecio.

– Yo a ti también, tío, ¡¡y mucho!!

::::


----------



## mike69 (30 Nov 2015)

Dos huevos van andado por la carretera y grita uno:

-Cuidadoooooo!!! Plofffff

-Quéeeeeeee? Plafffff



Enviado desde mi GT-I9060I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nete (30 Nov 2015)

Me he leído el hilo de tirón mientras cenaba (lento). Esto va decayendo (y degenerando) (mucho)::.

A ver si contribuyo  :


-Celeste, tú ya no me quieres porque soy daltónico, ¿verdad?

-¡Que me llamo Violeta! ¡Gilipollas!


----------



## Anónimo222 (1 Dic 2015)

mike69 dijo:


> Dos huevos van andado por la carretera y grita uno:
> 
> -Cuidadoooooo!!! Plofffff
> 
> -Quéeeeeeee? Plafffff



Dos tomates sanos y uno pocho van por la carretera y grita uno:

- ¡¡¡¡Cuidadooooooo!!!! CHOFFF

- ¿Cómo? CHOFFF

- ¿Qué? CHOFFF CHOFFF CHOFFF CHOFFF CHOFFF....


----------



## success-borrado (1 Dic 2015)

Ésto era un administrador de un foro de Internet que va cómo el culo y va y se despierta una mañana y dice "ostias espabila", y decide ponerse a arreglarlo y empezar a contestar a los privados.


----------



## circus maximus (1 Dic 2015)

Un tío baja a recepción del hotel después de una noche de juerga y sexo y pregunta. 
-- La chica de anoche ha dejado alguna nota para mi?
-- Sí, un 2 y medio. 

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Yadda_Yadda_Yadda (1 Dic 2015)

Un tío va a un burdel buscando una puta barata. Va corto de pasta, por lo que se pone a regatear un rato con el chulo. Al final acuerdan que por 4 duros puede tirar a una tía que hay en un cuarto, pero que no encienda la luz. El tío entra, encuentra la cama, sube, pero nota que la tía esta como babeando, y le pregunta que si se encuentra bien, pero ella ni responde ni se mueve ni nada, así que sale y le dice al chulo:
- Oiga, esta chica debe encontrarse mal, porque parece que esta babeando y...
- ¡Manolo, cambia la muerta, que esta ya esta llena!


----------



## circus maximus (2 Dic 2015)

Que le dice un pollo a un pato?
-- Lo que tu haces con la pata yo lo hago con la polla. 

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 02-dic-2015 at 11:27 ----------

Ese tío que va a la farmacia y pide
-- Me da una caja de comprimidos de ácido acetilsalicílico?
-- De aspirinas?
-- Sí, eso joder,que no me sale nunca el nombre. 

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gurrumino (2 Dic 2015)

2 gitanos por la calle. 
Primo ¿eso es una mierda o es chocolate?.
El primo coge un cacho y la prueba.
Jaaaay primo es mierda menos mal que no la hemos pisao.


----------



## Nete (2 Dic 2015)

-Padre, me dijo una amiga que vino aquí y se quedó embarazada con un Ave María.

-No, hija mía, fue con un padre nuestro. Pero ya lo echamos.


----------



## circus maximus (2 Dic 2015)

Un vasco y un gallego van a juicio por un accidente de tráfico. Llega el vasco y dice
-- Egunon
Y replica el gallego
-- Eu tampoco!!

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gurrumino (3 Dic 2015)

El leon que es el rey de la selva reune a todos los animales y dice:como os habeis portado muy bien este año vamos a ir a cenar esta noche. todos los animales callados y dice el sapo, !bien!, y el leon lo miraba atravesado, dice el leon despues vamos a ir a tomar una copita, todos los animales callados y el sapo ! bien !, y el leon lo miraba atravesado, dice el leon, y despues nos vamos a ir de putas, dice el sapo !biennnn!, dice el leon hay uno verdoso aplastado con los ojos saltones que no va a venir y dice el sapo, eso eso que le den por culo al lagarto.
----------------------------------------------

-usted como se llama???
-Jujujujuan lópez....
-Vaya!! es usted tartamudo??
-No que va, el tartamudo era mi padre...y el tio del registro un Hijodeputa!!!
-----------------------------------------------

-Mi hijo es un sol!!...sale....se pone....sale .....se pone....
---------------------------------------------------------

El niño de 14 años que esta en el marco de la puerta de la habitacion de los padres en silencio mientras ellos estan haciendo un 69 sin darse cuenta de que estaba el niño hay cuando se dan cuenta a la madre se le escapa un grito y dice al niño que haces hay y el niño responde muy bonito y luego me llevais ami al sicologo porque me muerdo las uñas
----------------------------------------

¿De que color son los chinos?...
-Amarillos
Y si le das una patada en los cojones?...
-Amarillo chillón.


----------



## Nete (3 Dic 2015)

-Hola, ¿cómo te llamas?
-Jara...
-¿Jara! ¡qué nombre tan bonito...!
-¡A que jí!


----------



## Nete (3 Dic 2015)

Lectura del Génesis:
​ "...y Dios les prometió a las mujeres que los maridos buenos y obedientes
se encontrarían en todos los rincones de la Tierra."

Y luego hizo la Tierra redonda.

Tócate los cojones.​


----------



## barullo (4 Dic 2015)

– Mi hermano está corriendo 20 kilómetros diarios y una hora de natación

– ¿Por qué?

– Se está preparando para el decathlón

– ¡Joder! Putas tiendas con lo que piden, ¿no?

::


----------



## Schenker (4 Dic 2015)

Le dice un romano a otro

- ¿Cuánto es V por V?
- XXV
- Por el culo te la hinco


----------



## Nete (4 Dic 2015)

Dos agüelas:

-Oye, ¿te has enterado de que van a bajar las pensiones?
-A mí me da igual, yo follo en hoteles...


----------



## circus maximus (7 Dic 2015)

Estaba Heidi en el pajar haciéndole una mamada al abuelo cuando de repente ve que se acerca su prima Clara con la silla de ruedas. Y dice Heidi
-- Abuelo,abuelo que viene Clara
A lo que contesta el abuelo
-- Tu sigue,sigue,ya verás como espesa. 

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cui Bono (7 Dic 2015)

Mi agüela imita a los lobos que no veas
Pues quiero verlo, vamos
¿Abuela, cuanto haces que no sientes lomo dentro?
Auuuuuhhh, auuuuuhhhh


----------



## Flácido (7 Dic 2015)

Charo! Si pudieras volver atrás te casarias otra vez con tu marido?
Si, que se joda!


----------



## blubleo (7 Dic 2015)

Por la universidad se comenta que en la facultad de Magisterio son todos ateos.... Lógico, ninguno cree que exista una vida mejor.

Enviado desde mi C2105 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Yadda_Yadda_Yadda (10 Dic 2015)

- Mama, y el abuelo?
- Calla y sigue comiendo

__________________

- Mama, el abuelo me cae fatal
- Bueno, dejalo a un costado y come las patatas

__________________

- Mama, puedo salir a jugar con el abuelo?
- Si, hijo. Luego ponlo de nuevo en el ataud.
__________________

- Papa, que es un pedofilo?
- Calla y chupa, cojones!


----------



## Librepensante (11 Dic 2015)

Este es mio

Oye Patxi, tu crees que los vascos creen en Dios??
No vamos a creer ostia si lo inventamos nosotros.


----------



## Nete (11 Dic 2015)

Librepensante dijo:


> Este es mio
> 
> Oye Patxi, tu crees que los vascos creen en Dios??
> No vamos a creer ostia si lo inventamos nosotros.



Je, je... Me gusta más este, en la línea:

-Fijaos si Jesús era humilde...que en lugar de nacer en Bilbao ¡nació en Belén!


----------



## Nete (12 Dic 2015)

A propósito de estas fechas:


-¿Cómo le llamaremos. María?

- José, he pensado que si es niño le pondremos Jesús, y si es niña le llamaremos Paloma, como su padre.


----------



## Tio_Serio (12 Dic 2015)

-Me cago en Lao-Tsé!
-Me resbala..
(Auténtico inven-tao)


----------



## barullo (24 Dic 2015)

– Amor, está lloviendo y la ropa está tendida, ¿Me la metes?

– Desde luego, cómo sois las mujeres… La ropa mojándose y tú solo pensando en follar

::

Durante la estancia de Salamanca del presidente del gobierno, los periodistas le hacen las preguntas de rigor sobre temas de Oriente Próximo.

– ¿Qué opina usted, sobre la postura Palestina?

– A mí me es indiferente, pero le he preguntado a nuestra vicepresidenta, que es una experta, y me dice que le resulta muy incómoda

::::

– Me he liado con una sevillana y me ha llevado a ese sitio de bailar zapateaos

– ¿Tablao flamenco?

– No, no. Habla español. Raro, pero español

::::::


----------



## 1965 (24 Dic 2015)

Nete dijo:


> A propósito de estas fechas:
> 
> 
> -¿Cómo le llamaremos. María?
> ...



Invitan a José a cazar al paraíso pero les advierten que no pueden disparar a la paloma porque es el espíritu santo reencarnado. Tras unas horas de caza, aparece una paloma y todos bajan la escopeta, salvo José que empieza a disparar como un loco.... y le dicen ¿pero que haces?. ¿no recuerdas que es el espíritu santo? y José contesta
¡hay cosas que no se olvidan¡


----------



## barullo (8 Ene 2016)

– Ayer llamé a la Guardia Civil porque unos rumanos robaron en mi casa y se llevaron hasta los vasos

– ¿Y los detuvo?

– Sí, sí, los de tubo y los de chupito

::


----------



## Fuego azul (8 Ene 2016)

---------- Post added 08-ene-2016 at 15:03 ----------








---------- Post added 08-ene-2016 at 15:04 ----------


----------



## pusycat (20 Ene 2016)

_Es posible que me haya enamorado, pero no quiero ser pesimista._

Star Wars Episode VIII.


----------



## barullo (22 Ene 2016)

-Pacooo! la cisterna vuelve a perder

-Dile que lo importante es participar

::

-Papá papá! Pepito se ha metido en la piscina, ¿me puedo meter con él?

-Claro

-Pepito! gilipollas! anormal!

::::

-Ha cometido ustec un crimen, señor matematico

-Pues lo asumo

-Pues lo arresto

::::::

-Hola ¿tienes novio?

-No

-¿Y eso?

-Sí y bachillerato

::::::


----------



## Hermericus (22 Ene 2016)

Dodoria dijo:


> - Documentación del vehículo por favor
> - Tenga
> - Veo que no tiene la ITV en vigor
> - Imposible, la pasé en pontevedrar
> ...



Este no lo pillo. ¿Alguien me puede informar?


----------



## papores (22 Ene 2016)

Hermericus dijo:


> Este no lo pillo. ¿Alguien me puede informar?



vigor pontevedrar

ya?


----------



## barullo (9 Feb 2016)

-Nena ¿follamos?

-No!

-Nena ¿follamos?

-No!

-Psss...Nena ¿follamos?

-Paco! que te he dicho que no, coño, ¿no ves que acabo de parír y me han hecho una césarea y me han dado 15 puntos?

-¿Tienes los 15 puntos? permiteme que insista...Nena ¿follamos?

::::::


----------



## indemunlai (9 Feb 2016)




----------



## mendeley (18 Feb 2016)

Un hombre, al pasar frente al Congreso de los Diputados, escucha un tremendo griterío que salía desde la sala: "Ladrón, mentiroso, comisionista, difamador, chorizo, sinvergüenza, flojo de mierda, imbécil, timador, cabrón, corrupto, vendido, golfo, aprovechado, cara dura, falso, chupón, inútil, pesetero, estafador, vago de mierda, saqueador, gilipollas, bobo, oportunista, embaucador, tramposo, hijo de la gran puta, etc. El hombre asustado le pregunta al guardia de la entrada: 



- Señor, ¿qué pasa dentro?, ¿se están peleando.?



-No, responde el guardia, ¡¡¡yo creo que están pasando lista.!! Ja

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (18 Feb 2016)

- Manolo, que es lo que hace chillar más a tu mujer cuando hacéis el amor?
- El final, cuando me limpio con los visillos.

- Tú mujer chilla mucho al hacerlo?
- Ya te digo, la oigo desde el bar.


----------



## Pepepon (26 Feb 2016)

Se abre el telón,aperece Pablo Iglesia y Pedro Sánchez y Albert Rivera .Se cierra el telón...¿Como se llama la película?Hasta que el cura nos separe


----------



## Polirisitas (1 Mar 2016)

Era un tío tan feo tan feo que en su DNI en vez de poner "Lugar de nacimiento:" ponía "Lugar del accidente:"

Pd: ay que me lol


----------



## barullo (7 Mar 2016)

-Dígame su nombre

-Peter O' Brian

-Decidase, hombre

::

-Acusado: hable ahora o calle para siempre

-Elijo calle

::::

-Capitán!

-Dime soldado

-Objetivo a las 6

-Merendar

::::::

-Te voy a dar una patada en el hueso de la pierna

-Se dice tibia

-Tibía dar una patada en el hueso de la pierna

::::::::


----------



## circus maximus (20 Abr 2016)

Un par de chistes de argentinos. 
Sabes como se suicida un argentino?
Saltando desde su ego. 

Se encuentran un argentino y un español y este le dice:
-- Oye,que putada lo de perder la guerra de las Malvinas,no?
-- Pero que dice pibe,si quedamos subcampeones!!!

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Abr 2016)

-El abuelo de Heidi tiene una silla de ruedas
+¿La de Clara?
-¡¡Joder!! Si es que estáis obsesionados con la puta Declaración de la Renta.


----------



## Polirisitas (21 Abr 2016)

-Paco, ¿por qué has envuelto el hamster con celofán? 

-Para que no reviente al follármelo


----------



## barullo (21 Abr 2016)

En clase:

– Jaimito, dime una palabra con “m”.

– Sartén

– ¿Y dónde tiene “sartén” la “m”?

– En el mango

::

– ¿Paco?

– ¡¡Dime!!

– ¿¿Oye te gustan los tríos??

– ¿¿Joder a mí?? ¡¡¡lo que más!!!

– ¡¡¡¡¡Pues corre vete a tu casa que llegas tarde!!!!!!

::::

– Vicente, creo que el niño sospecha que es adoptado

– ¿En qué te basas para pensar eso?

– No sé… miradas, gestos …

– Paranoias tuyas, Juan

::::::

– Papá, ¿qué significa prepucio?

– Es el borde de una montaña, un acantilado

– y glande?

– Glande, es la hostia que te das si te caes por
el prepucio

::::::::

– Papa ¿Qué es lo primero en que te fijas cuando ves a una mujer hermosa?

– En que tu madre no me vea


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (21 Abr 2016)

- Cariño, cuentale a mis padres le que te hice anoche
- Una mamada tremenda, me dejo seco tu....
- Lo de los canelones idiota!!!!
- A si, buenisimos!!!


----------



## barullo (5 May 2016)

– ¿Cariño, que haces desnuda?

– Nada, que no tengo que ponerme

– ¿Que no tienes que ponerte? Mira en el armario, un vestido, dos vestidos, tres vestidos, hola Paco, cuatro vestidos...

::

Entra un hombre a una cafetería y dice:

– Ponme un café, mecago en dios

– ¿Solo?

– Y en tu puta madre también

::::

– Cariño, hoy llegaré tarde, tengo la cena de empresa.

– No me engañes, tu vas de putas

– Qué desconfiada...

– Manolo, estás en el paro.

– ¡¡Ah!

::::::

– ¿Doctor, es grave?

– El hipotálamo de su marido ha sufrido daños irreversibles

– Mi Paco está gordo doctor, pero no se cebe

::::::::


----------



## circus maximus (5 May 2016)

-- No me entran los vaqueros. 
-- Ni los indios que eres mu fea hija puta. 

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ktos00 (5 May 2016)

Uno rápido:

Según una encuesta, el 80% de los pedófilos son adictos al crack.


----------



## EverBanega (5 May 2016)

Sale Sergio Ramos de un examen, le preguntan qué tal le ha ido y dice:
- Ha sido un examen muy difícil pero espero conseguir los 3 puntos.


----------



## ETERNA SORPRENDIDA (5 May 2016)

Mi amor, estoy embarazada. ¿Qué te gustaría que fuera?
– ¿Una broma?


Cariño, dame el bebé.
– Espera a que llore.
– ¿A que llore? ¿Por qué?
– ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Porque no lo encuentro!!!!!!!

Amor, quiero que pasemos un lindo fin de semana.
– Ok, nos vemos el lunes…

¿Cómo se llama el campeón de buceo japonés?
Tokofondo.
¿Y el subcampeón?
Kasitoko.

Cariño ¿tengo la nariz grande?
– No, tienes una nariz común.
– ¿Ah, sí?
– Sí, ¡común tucán!

Buenas le llamamos por una encuesta. ¿Su nombre?
– Adán.
– ¿Y el de su mujer?
– Eva.
– Increíble, ¿la serpiente vive aquí también?
– Sí, un momento. ¡¡SUEGRAA!!, la buscan…

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre un motor y un inodoro?
En que en el motor tú te sientas para correr, y en el inodoro tu corres para sentarte.

Perdona, ¿estoy bien maquillada?
– No, todavía se te ve la cara.

Con este te ríes de malo que es:

Un gato y un gallo van por un puente. El gato se cae y dice:

-Miaogo, miaogo.

Y el gallo contesta:

-Kikirikiaga, Kikirikiaga.


----------



## barullo (9 May 2016)

[YOUTUBE]VCIWHXzdDXg[/YOUTUBE]

Jojojo::


----------



## barullo (17 May 2016)

– Manoli ¿por qué lloras?

– La cebolla

– Es por el Sulfóxido de tiopropanal.

– Joder Pepe y que luego no te acuerdes de nuestro aniversario…

::

– ¿Que tal en el cole, Jaimito?

– He hecho una redacción que ha conmovido al profe

– ¿Ah, sí?

– Si, me ha dicho que daba pena

::::

Una pareja estaba cenando en un restaurante, cuando observaron que entró un amigo de ambos acompañados de una desconocida. La señora le comentó a su marido:

– Ese que entró es Juan, pero esa no es su mujer…

– No, es una amante que él tiene.

La mujer comenzó a criticar la actuación de su amigo y el marido la paró en seco diciéndole:

– No te metas en esos asuntos, deja que los otros vivan su vida.

El matrimonio siguen cenando, cuando se acerca a ellos una chica guapísima que le dice al marido:

– Oye, me dejaste esperando ayer…

– Sí, se me presentó un problema, pero yo paso por tu casa hoy

– O.K. nos vemos.

– ¡¿Y esa, quién es?!

– Ésa, es mi amante

La mujer se puso como una energumena y comenzó a decirle improperios al marido, pidiéndole hasta el divorcio.

– No hay problema, yo te doy el divorcio. Pero recuerda que la casa, el coche y el negocio están a mi nombre. También vete olvidando de los viajes a Europa y de las tarjetas de crédito, tus SPA, el terapeuta, las compras en N.Y., la casa del Valle, tu BMW, el chofer y la pensión de tu madre….

La mujer se calmó y después de analizar la situación le dijo cariñosamente al hombre:

– Nuestra amante es más bonita que la de Juan

::::::::


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (17 May 2016)

- De una escala del 1 al 10, cómo se considera usted de despistado?
- Si.


----------



## barullo (26 May 2016)

– Hola buenas tardes ¿Asociación de víctimas de rimas fáciles?

– Así es. ¿Nombre?

– Idoia Montoya

– Ciudad?

– Logroño, pero vivo en Lanzarote

– Edad?

– 35

– Pase, pase …

::


Un matrimonio de ancianos están sentados en sus mecedoras, tomando el sol en el porche de su casa tranquilamente, cuando de repente va la vieja y le pega una hostia al viejo.

– ¿Pero María, a qué viene esto?

– Eso es por cincuenta años de mal sexo

Total, que se quedan callados otro rato tomando el sol, y de buenas a primeras va el viejo y le pega una hostia a la vieja.

– Pero Pepe, ¿a qué viene esto?

– Eso es por conocer la diferencia, hijaputa

::::


----------



## vacutator (28 May 2016)

- mi novia me ha dado plantón
- anda, lo que comen las ballenas!


----------



## barullo (28 May 2016)

– ¿Nivel de inglés?

– Alto

– Complete la frase: “So far …”

– “…de ver la teler.”

– ¡Jajajajajaja!

– ¿Estoy contratado?

– ¡JAJAJAJAJA …!

::

Una enfermera mientras lleva en la camilla al paciente, camino del quirófano:

– ¿Pero por qué tiembla usted tanto?

– Es que he oído que la otra enfermera decía que la operación de apendicitis es muy sencilla y que no había por qué estar nervioso y que todo iba a salir bien

– Pues claro, todo eso se lo dijo para tranquilizarle porque es verdad

– No, no, si es que no me lo decía a mí, sino al cirujano

::::


----------



## vacutator (31 May 2016)

Un crio haciéndose una paja en su habitación, y llama su madre a la puerta..

- Pedroo! Abreeme la puerta !!
- Noo, mamaa espera !!
- Pedroo! Abreeme la puerta !!
- Noo, mamaa espera !!
- Abree ya o entro!
- Que no mamá. Espera por favor!!
- Hijo ya está! Voy a entrar !

.
.
.
Como se llama la película ??
.
.
.
.
.
Todo sobre mi madre


----------



## Papo de luz (1 Jun 2016)

Tengo una novia chaqueña y no le doy de comer. No importa, es de Resistencia


----------



## bolvir (2 Jun 2016)

- Mi virtud es la paciencia.
- ¿Que?
- Que mi virtud es la paciencia, ¡sordo asqueroso!

---------- Post added 02-jun-2016 at 22:28 ----------

- Me he sacado el título de manipulador de alimentos. Ya tengo a los tomates y a las patatas en contra de las cebollas, justo lo que quería...


----------



## barullo (7 Jun 2016)

¿Por qué se enamora a las mujeres con el corazón?

Porque es el dedo más largo…

::


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (7 Jun 2016)

- Manolo, dime un piropo...
- Eres como los cerdos del Angry Birds
- QUEEEEEE??????!!!
- Porque si me coges los huevos te reviento a pollazos.


----------



## barullo (8 Jun 2016)

Entra un tío a la consulta el médico con una hacha clavada en la frente y le dice:

– Doctor, vengo a que me cure el resfriado.

– ¡Pero hombre de Dios! ¡Si tiene un hacha clavada en la frente!!

– Ah, sí, pero eso no me molesta, lo que me molesta es que cuando estornudo me doy con el mango en los huevos.

::


----------



## vacutator (15 Jun 2016)

Jesucristo con sus discípulos:

- Hermanos e aqui reunidos porque 
X = Y(al cuadrado) + 1

- Maestro, no te entendemos

- Claro hermanos, es una parábola


----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2016)

- Buenas le llamamos por una encuesta. ¿Su nombre?

- Adán.

- ¿Y el de su mujer?

- Eva.

- Increíble, ¿la serpiente vive aquí también?

- Si un momento. ¡¡SUEGRAA!!, la buscan... 
 
::


----------



## bobochat (15 Jun 2016)

Un bar.
A uno le entran urgentes ganas de vomitar,corre al excusado,abre la puerta y sin mirar vomita sobre un señor que estaba sentado en la taza haciendo sus Guarrerías. Este se levanta, se agacha, coge un truño y se lo lanza al intruso diciendo:
-Con que quieres guerra,EH!


----------



## barullo (15 Jun 2016)

Le dice una madre a su hijo:

- ¡Me ha dicho un pajarito que te drogas!

- ¡La que se droga eres tu que hablas con pajaritos! 

::

- Mamá, ¿qué haces en frente del PC con los ojos cerrados?

- Nada, hijo, es que Windows me dijo que cerrara las pestañas...

::::

- Cariño ¿tengo la nariz grande?

- No, tienes una nariz común.

- ¿Ah, sí?

- Sí, ¡común tucán!

::::::

Tía Teresa, ¿para qué te pintas?

- Para estar más guapa.

- ¿Y tarda mucho en hacer efecto?

::::::::


----------



## barullo (18 Jun 2016)

- ¿Nivel del inglés?

- El puto amo.

- ¿Navidad?

- Christmas

- En una frase …

- Como no me des el puto trabajo te parto la Christma

- Contratado

::

- ¿De qué trabajas?

- Aprieto tuercas.

- ¿Eres mecánico?

- No, psiquiatra. ¿Y tú?

- Qué gracioso, yo muevo vacas.

- Ah ¿Ganadero?

- No...monitor de gimnasia. 

::::


----------



## barullo (23 Jun 2016)

- Mi virtud es la paciencia.

- ¿Que?

- Que mi virtud es la paciencia, ¡sordo asqueroso! 

::

- Mamá, mamá: papá quiere tirarse de la azotea.

- Dile a tu padre que lo que le he puesto son dos cuernos, no dos alas

::::

– Papa, papa, ¿qué es la crisis?

– La crisis es cuando te gustan el champán y las mujeres pero solo te queda gaseosa y tu mujer

::::::


----------



## barullo (1 Jul 2016)

La madre Superiora se levanta tempranito y comienza su rutinaria visita de los dormitorios de las monjas:

– Buen día Sor Josefa, la veo muy bien, y ese suéter que está tejiendo…

– Gracias Madre. Ud. también se ve muy bien, pero parece que se ha bajado por el lado equivocado de la cama, ¿ eeehh… ?

No le gustó nada el comentario final y continuó. En la siguiente celdilla repitió:

– Buen día Sor María, qué bien se le ve hoy, y qué bonito está quedando ese bordado…

– Gracias Madrecita. Ud. también se ve bien, pero parece que se ha bajado por el lado equivocado de la cama

La Madre Superiora se mordió los labios y siguió su recorrido. Pero todas las monjitas le respondían lo mismo. Así que cuando llegó a la quinta monja ya estaba que trinaba, entonces saludó con los dientes apretados.

– Buen día Sor Leonor. Séame sincera… ¿ud. me ve como si me hubiera bajado por el lado equivocado de la cama?

– Sí, madrecita…

– ¿Y qué le hace pensar eso?

– Es que lleva puestas las sandalias del Padre Ramón…

::

Era una suegra tan mala, tan mala, tan mala, que se murió y en su tumba pusieron:

“Aquí descansa ella, pero en casa descansamos todos.”

::::

– ¿Hay algún médico en la sala? 

¿No? 

¿Nadie? 

Perfecto, os vaya hablar de la homeopatía.

::::::


----------



## Cacaceitero (1 Jul 2016)

Vocaroo | Voice message

---------- Post added 01-jul-2016 at 17:25 ----------

Chistacos inventaos de Doraemon:

- Si Doraemon fuera catalán aparecería en la serie con el bolsillo cosido.

- No hay cosa peor para Doraemon que le digan para jugar al piedra-papel-tijera.

- Doraemon está felizmente casado porque no tiene orejas.


----------



## Barspin (1 Jul 2016)

Manicomio de Ponferrada, octubre de 1976. Cuatro locos comparten estancia, uno de ellos muy aficionado a la lectura y una persona culta y silenciosa.

Los otros tres, politoxicómanos delincuentes. Durante el día, organizan carreras ilegales con motos de campo (imaginarias) dentro de aquel cuarto, para lo cual, colocan los balines de paja, riegan el circuito, cada uno prepara su montura, ajustan carburación. ¡¡¡Brrumm¡¡¡¡!!!Brruumm!!! ¡¡¡Ñiaooooo!!!, van corriendo por entre las literas y de vez en cuando consiguen dar un par de zancadas por las paredes. A veces, incluso se meten alguna galleta entre ellos. Y así, varias veces al día.


El loco filósofo, hasta los cojones de aquella situación, un día decide llamar al celador:

¿Qué sucede aquí...?
-Mire, ya estoy harto. Quiero cambiar de celda, ya no aguanto más a éstos tres.
¿Le molesta el ruido que hacen?
-No, no es el ruido. Es que con las motos de los cojones me han puesto la estantería de los libros hasta el culo de barro y grasa, ¿no lo ve?


----------



## Oss (1 Jul 2016)

Tonto; Tonto;...¿De que quieres el bocadillo?.

De Jamón mismo!


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (1 Jul 2016)

Eso es el excel y el powerpoint que van a casa del word, y llaman al interfono.....

Como se llama la peli?




Spoiler



esta el word??


----------



## bolvir (4 Jul 2016)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> Eso es el excel y el powerpoint que van a casa del word, y llaman al interfono.....
> 
> Como se llama la peli?
> 
> ...



Yo te mato


----------



## Barspin (4 Jul 2016)

bolvir dijo:


> Yo te mato



¿Como se llama la peli?

Derrúyeme si puedes.


----------



## barullo (4 Jul 2016)

- ¿Como habéis llamado al niño?

- Elengendro

- Será Alejandro...

- Es que tu no lo has visto...

::

- ¿Y vosotros los Jedis, la espada láser dónde la compráis?

- Aparque en el arcén, ya no hace falta ni que sople...

::::

- Patxi, soy Iñaki. Oye, que ya he cogido el autobús. Llego a tu casa en 30 minutos.

- Pero si se llega en 15 andando...

- Ya, joder, pero pesa.

::::::

- ¿Qué dice un letrero enorme situado en el aeropuerto de Lepe?

- ¡No tiren migas, bajan solos!


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (4 Jul 2016)

Eso es el uno y el dos que van a casa del tres, y llaman al interfono.....

Como se llama la peli?




Spoiler



esta el tres??


----------



## Almeida (4 Jul 2016)

Esto es el hogete y el harley que van a casa del melonero y llaman al interfono...

Cómo se llama la peli?



Spoiler



Está el mongo?


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (4 Jul 2016)

Doctor creo que estoy enganchado a la cocaína.
- porque piensas eso?que síntomas tienes?
- pues cuando la gente me habla me quedo así como que no me entero de nada,es que no me acuerdo de como se dice.......
- Abstraído??
- no,no aquí no tengo nada ,pero en el coche tengo 5 gramos.


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (4 Jul 2016)

Almeida dijo:


> Esto es el hogete y el harley que van a casa del melonero y llaman al interfono...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eso es el Jobs y el Zuremberg que van a casa del Gates, y llaman al interfono.....

Como se llama la peli?




Spoiler



esta el Gates??


----------



## Almeida (4 Jul 2016)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> Eso es el Jobs y el Zuremberg que van a casa del Gates, y llaman al interfono.....
> 
> Como se llama la peli?
> 
> ...



Mira, el Jobs llegando a casa de Gates:


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (4 Jul 2016)

Almeida dijo:


> Mira, el Jobs llegando a casa de Gates:




Eso es el coyote y el gato silvestre que van a casa del bugs bunny, y llaman al interfono.....

Como se llama la franquicia?




Spoiler



esta el bugs??


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Jul 2016)

Almeida dijo:


> Mira, el Jobs llegando a casa de Gates:



Este es Calopez, no quieras engañarnos......


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (4 Jul 2016)

Eso es un duende montado a caballito sobre un tio, y gritando:
Que tio mas guay!!!!
Que tio mas guay!!!!
Que tio mas guay!!!!

Como se llama la peli?




Spoiler



el duende sobre el tio guay


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Jul 2016)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> Eso es un duende montado a caballito sobre un tio, y gritando:
> Que tio mas guay!!!!
> Que tio mas guay!!!!
> Que tio mas guay!!!!
> ...


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (4 Jul 2016)

HARLEY66 dijo:


>




Esto es el Quimi Portet que va a una pajareria y pregunta:
Es cara esta cacatua?
Y le responden: mire, yo en gallego, español, ingles, frances e incluso italiano te entiendo, pero en euskera ya no.


----------



## barullo (4 Jul 2016)

- ¿Cuánto cuesta aquí un masaje?

- Depende del tiempo.

- Bien... digamos que llueve.

::

- ¿Nivel de inglés?

- Alto

- Diga “memoria”

- Memory

- Póngalo en una frase

- Salté por una ventana y memory

::::

Un chino, un japonés y un español.

Hacen una apuesta a ver quien conocen con el nombre más corto. Salta el chino y dice:

- En mi pueblo hay uno que se llama O

El japonés riéndose dice:

- El que me arregla el reloj se llama casio

Y el español partiéndose de risa dice:

- Ni O ni casi o, mi tío se llama Nicasio.

::::::


- Tú traes las birras, tú ginebra, tú Fanta, tú algo de papeo...

- ¿Y yo?

- Tú ron

- ¿De Suchard?

::::::::


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (4 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> - ¿Cuánto cuesta aquí un masaje?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joer, que malos


----------



## barullo (4 Jul 2016)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> Joer, que malos



Jojojo:: tienes unos huevos que los arrastras ::


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (4 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Jojojo:: tienes unos huevos que los arrastras ::




Esto son dos gitanos en el mercadona, y hay bastante cola en la caja, por lo que deciden colarse por todo el morro, y los de atras les empiezan a llamar la atencion.

Como se llama la pelicula?



Spoiler



los ultimos sus murais


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Jul 2016)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> Esto son dos gitanos en el mercadona, y hay bastante cola en la caja, por lo que deciden colarse por todo el morro, y los de atras les empiezan a llamar la atencion.
> 
> Como se llama la pelicula?
> 
> ...


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (4 Jul 2016)

HARLEY66 dijo:


>




- Adolf!!! Que haces dandole con un bate a la mesita de mi habitacion!!!
- Es que mis amigos y yo somos antimesitas.
- joder, encima de subnormal, dislexico.


----------



## barullo (4 Jul 2016)

-Mi mujer quiso salir a la cubierta del yate y se golpeó con la ventana.

-se dice Escotilla...

-Un montón, no veas como pone a todas las vecinas!

::

En el campo un amigo ve a otro que planta fresas con una carretilla llena de estiércol y le pregunta:

- Oye,¿donde vas con todo ese estiércol?

- Pues a echarlo a las fresas

- ¿Y no las has probado con nata?

::::

Llega uno de Lepe a una estación de esquí en Suiza y ve un cartel informando de las condiciones de la nieve:

- Neuchatel: 14 cm, blanda.

- Lausanne: 19 cm, escurridiza.

- Sachanffhausen: 15 cm, sólida.

Al leerlo, el de Lepe, va y escribe debajo:

- Andrés López: 24 cm, dura como una piedra.

::::::

SE ABRE EL TELÓN

Se ve un rancho. Muchos caballos. Aparece un gitano.

Desaparecen los caballos

SE CIERRA EL TELÓN

¿cómo se llama la película?



Spoiler



- EL HOMBRE QUE SUS RUBABA LOS CABALLOS



::::::::


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (4 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> -Mi mujer quiso salir a la cubierta del yate y se golpeó con la ventana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Que malos joder.....



- oye, vosotros cuantos hermanos sois?
- 13
- joder, debeis tener a vuestra madre en un pedestal
- pues si, por que si baja viene mi padre y se la folla


----------



## barullo (4 Jul 2016)

- Doctor, doctor, tengo los dientes amarillos..¿qué me recomienda?

- Corbata marrón.

::


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (4 Jul 2016)

- camarero, unos calamares a la rumana!!!
- rumana? Querra usted decir a la romana....
- a ver, Irina, explicale a este señor de donde eres tu.

---------- Post added 04-jul-2016 at 18:37 ----------

- oye Paco, tu mujer grita mucho cuando folla?
- joder que si grita, la oigo desde el bar!!!

---------- Post added 04-jul-2016 at 18:40 ----------

- Papa, he llegado a la conclusion que me gustan las chicas.
- muy bien hijo, asi me gusta
- si, porque las grandes me destrozan el ojete


----------



## LADRILLISTA (4 Jul 2016)

Llega Jaimito a casa con la ropa hecha girones, lleno de arañazos y cubierto de sangre. Su madre se asusta y le pregunta:

- Pero Jaimito, ¿qué te ha pasado?
- Es que... iba con la bici y me he caído.
- Pero, si no tienes bici. No me cuentes mentiras.
- No.... mira, es que en los rosales del parque me he enrredado y me he hecho esto.
- Mira Jaimito, en el parque no hay rosales. Deja de contarme mentiras.










- Mira mamá, el gato es mío y me lo follo cuando quiero.


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (4 Jul 2016)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> Llega Jaimito a casa con la ropa hecha girones, lleno de arañazos y cubierto de sangre. Su madre se asusta y le pregunta:
> 
> - Pero Jaimito, ¿qué te ha pasado?
> - Es que... iba con la bici y me he caído.
> ...




Malisimo......



- mariaaaaa!!! Traeme una naranja!!!!
- te la pelo??
- seras puta.... vale, pero luego me traes la naranja.


----------



## barullo (4 Jul 2016)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> Llega Jaimito a casa con la ropa hecha girones, lleno de arañazos y cubierto de sangre. Su madre se asusta y le pregunta:
> 
> - Pero Jaimito, ¿qué te ha pasado?
> - Es que... iba con la bici y me he caído.
> ...



Mira esto hombre:

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Tú que nos estás leyendo y no estás registrada...(XXIV)


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (4 Jul 2016)

Mi mujer me ha dejado una nota en la nevera que decia:
"Esto no funcion, me voy"
Yo he abierto la nevera y funciona perfectamente, no entiendo nada.


----------



## LADRILLISTA (4 Jul 2016)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> Mi mujer me ha dejado una nota en la nevera que decia:
> "Esto no funcion, me voy"
> Yo he abierto la nevera y funciona perfectamente, no entiendo nada.



- Maríaaaaaaa, que hay un poltergeist en casaaaaaaaa. He abierto la puerta del baño. he notado un frío tremendo y se ha encendido la luz solaaaaaaa.

- Este hombre. otra vez se ha vuelto a mear en el frigorífico.


----------



## barullo (4 Jul 2016)

- Vengo de vacaciones en Grecia y todo muy bonito, pero Creta un asco!.

- Un asco Creta?.

- No gracias ya he cenado

::

- Paco, me he comprado un sonotone que es la leche, tiene wifi, bluetooth...

- ¿Ah, sí? ¿Y cuánto te ha costado?

- Las doce y cuarto.

::::

Caperucita Roja va por el bosque y aparece el lobo.

- Caperucita, te voy a dar un beso donde nadie te lo ha dado antes.

- ¡Uy, tendrá que ser en la cestita!

::::::

El matrimonio cenando tranquilamente, y dice la mujer:

- Pepe ¿sabes que el cura que nos casó ha muerto?

Y Pepe la mira de reojo y le dice:

- El que la hace, la paga.

::::::::


----------



## Polirisitas (5 Jul 2016)

Entra un negro en la consulta del médico con una mosca encima de la calva.

-Buenas tardes, pregunta el médico: ¿ dígame, qué es lo que le pasa?

Y contesta la mosca: ¿Es que no lo vé? ¡¡¡Me ha salido un negro en los cojones!!!


----------



## Hippocampus (5 Jul 2016)

---------- Post added 05-jul-2016 at 11:34 ----------

Tía Teresa, ¿para qué te pintas?
- Para estar más guapa.
- ¿Y tarda mucho en hacer efecto?





Le dice una madre a su hijo:
- ¡Me ha dicho un pajarito que te drogas!
- ¡La que se droga eres tu que hablas con pajaritos!



- Amor, de ahora en adelante te llamaré Eva por ser mi primera mujer.
- Vale cariño, pues yo te llamaré dálmata por ser el 101.


:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Casi_expepito (5 Jul 2016)

Un hombre pasea por la calle y ve una tienda de animales con una cacatúa en el escaparate.

Entra en la tienda y pregunta ¿eskara la kakatua?

A lo que responde el dependiente ... Lo siento ... aquí no hablamos euskera


----------



## barullo (5 Jul 2016)

- ¿Te gusta el pollo?

- No

- ¿Y el curry?

- Pues... tampoco

- Entonces no te gustará lo que he hecho.

-¿Pollo al curry?

- No, me he acostado con tu mujer.

::

Fidel Castro muere y llega al cielo, pero no estaba en la lista, así que San Pedro lo manda al infierno.

Cuando llega al infierno lo recibe Satanás y le dice: ¡Hola Fidel!, te estaba esperando. Pasa, que aquí estarás como en casa. 

Fidel le responde:

- Gracias Satanás, pero estuve primero en el cielo y deje olvidadas mis maletas allí.

No te preocupes, voy a enviar a dos diablitos a recoger tus cosas.

Así es como dos diablitos llegan a las puertas del cielo pero las encuentran cerradas pues San Pedro estaba almorzando.

- No importa -le dice uno al otro- saltamos la valla y sacamos las maletas sin molestar a nadie.

Empiezan a subir la puerta cuando dos angelitos que pasaban por allí los ven y un angelito le dice al otro:

- No hace ni diez minutos que Fidel está en el infierno y ya tenemos refugiados.

::::

- Asistencia técnica telefónica, ¿en qué puedo ayudarle?

- No me funciona el módem.

- ¿Qué luces tiene encendidas?

- La del salón y la del pasillo.

- ... ...Vale, le mandamos un técnico

::::::

Un niño le pregunta al otro:

- ¿Qué vas a pedirle al Santa Claus este año?

- Yo voy a pedirle una bicicleta, ¿y tú?

- Yo voy a pedirle un Tampax.

- ¿Un Tampax? ¿Y qué es un Tampax?

- No lo sé, pero en la televisión dicen que puedes ir a la playa todos los días, correr en bicicleta, ir a caballo, bailar, ir a la discoteca, hacer todo lo que quieras y sin que nadie se dé cuenta. ¿Qué bueno no?

::::::::


----------



## LADRILLISTA (5 Jul 2016)

Hippocampus dijo:


> - Amor, de ahora en adelante te llamaré Eva por ser mi primera mujer.
> - Vale cariño, pues yo te llamaré dálmata por ser el 101.
> 
> 
> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



-Vale cariño, yo te llamaré Peugeot, porque eres del 205.


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (5 Jul 2016)

- Mami, sabes que Jaimito tiene la pilila como un cacahuete?
- como, pequeñita?
- no, saladita


----------



## LADRILLISTA (5 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> ::::::
> 
> Un niño le pregunta al otro:
> 
> ...



- ¿Qué te han traído los Reyes?

- A mí un scalestric, una bicicleta de montaña, la camiseta del Real Madrid, un balón de baloncesto, una PS3, la colección de DVD de Hannah Montana, un vale para el circuito de karts, la Nintendo con todos sus juegos, un coche a control remoto... ¿y a ti?

- A mí unos lápices de colores.... pero no tengo SIDA.


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (5 Jul 2016)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> - ¿Qué te han traído los Reyes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




- señora Encarnaaa!!!! Puede bajar Pedrito a jugar a basquet con nosotros????
- pero si Pedrito no tiene ni brazos ni piernas!!!
- ya, pero bota de puta madre.


----------



## LADRILLISTA (5 Jul 2016)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> - señora Encarnaaa!!!! Puede bajar Pedrito a jugar a basquet con nosotros????
> - pero si Pedrito no tiene ni brazos ni piernas!!!
> - ya, pero bota de puta madre.



¿Qué es una cosa que primero es blanca, luego roja y al final explota?



Spoiler



Un bebé en un microondas.




---------- Post added 05-jul-2016 at 13:17 ----------

Papa,papa, que Pepe me está tirando carne!!!
-Pepe, como le vuelvas a tirar carne a tu hermana de una hostia te quito la lepra!


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (5 Jul 2016)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> ¿Qué es una cosa que primero es blanca, luego roja y al final explota?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Un sordo que le dice a un tonto:
- 3 mas 2?
- cuatro!!!
- por el culo te la hinco!!!!


----------



## LADRILLISTA (5 Jul 2016)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> Un sordo que le dice a un tonto:
> - 3 mas 2?
> - cuatro!!!
> - por el culo te la hinco!!!!



-Una niña llorando en un bosque. Se acerca un psicópata con un machete del copón y le pregunta:
- Niña ¿por qué lloras?. 
- Porque quiero una armónica y no me la han comprado.
- Toma una armónica- responde el psicópata dándole el machete.


Y la sonrisa de la niña fue cada vez más grande...


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (5 Jul 2016)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> -Una niña llorando en un bosque. Se acerca un psicópata con un machete del copón y le pregunta niña ¿por qué lloras?.
> 
> - Porque quiero una armónica y no me la han comprado.
> 
> ...




Esto son los animalitos del bosque, que deciden jugar al escondite, y en estas que para el topo, este empieza a contar apoyado a un arbol y el resto de animalitos se esconden....
Termina el topo de contar, se mete bajo tierra a buscar a los animalitos, sale corriendo, va al arbol y dice:
Un dis tres Miriam!!!
Un dos tres Toñi!!!
Un dos tres Desiree!!!


----------



## barullo (5 Jul 2016)

-Veo en su curriculum que sabe inglés ¿sabría decirme como se dice mirar?

- Look...

- Muy bien, ¿podría construir una frase?

- Look, yo soy tu padre...

::


----------



## LADRILLISTA (5 Jul 2016)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> Esto son los animalitos del bosque, que deciden jugar al escondite, y en estas que para el topo, este empieza a contar apoyado a un arbol y el resto de animalitos se esconden....
> Termina el topo de contar, se mete bajo tierra a buscar a los animalitos, sale corriendo, va al arbol y dice:
> Un dis tres Miriam!!!
> Un dos tres Toñi!!!
> Un dos tres Desiree!!!



- Mamá, mamá, ¿por qué corre tanto el abuelo?
- Calla y pásame más cartuchos.


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (5 Jul 2016)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> - Mamá, mamá, ¿por qué corre tanto el abuelo?
> 
> - Calla y pásame más cartuchos.




- niño sube!!!!
- que no!!!
- que subas a casa ya te he dicho!!!!
- que no!!!
- que subas ya!!!
- que no, que me vuelves a tirar!!!


----------



## barullo (5 Jul 2016)

Llega uno de Lepe a una empresa a pedir trabajo y lo pasan al Dpto. de Recursos Humanos. 

Allí le indican que van a comenzar por hacerle algunas preguntas para evaluar sus conocimientos.

El examinador comienza:

- Explíqueme brevemente que son los rayos catódicos.

El Lepero piensa por unos segundos y contesta:

- Los rayos catódicos son Isabel y Fernando.

El examinador queda estupefacto y le pregunta:

- Entonces, si Isabel y Fernando son los "rayos catódicos", ¿quiénes son los reyes católicos?

El Lepero contesta rápidamente:

- Pues Melchor, Gaspar y Baltasar.

- ¡¡¡Ah!!! El examinador no podía contenerse ya, pero para rematar le hace una última pregunta:

- Y si Melchor, Gaspar y Baltasar son los "reyes católicos", quiénes son los reyes magos?

El Lepero, un poco extrañado por la pregunta le dice:

- En serio, ¿no sabe quiénes son los reyes magos?

El examinador niega con la cabeza. Entonces se le acerca y le dice al oído en voz baja:

- Los reyes magos son los padres...::::


----------



## LADRILLISTA (5 Jul 2016)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> - niño sube!!!!
> - que no!!!
> - que subas a casa ya te he dicho!!!!
> - que no!!!
> ...



Le dice la madre a la niña ciega:

- Hija, como vuelvas a portarte mal, cambio los muebles de sitio.


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (5 Jul 2016)

- Mami, con 6 añitos puedo quedarme embarazada?
- no hija, no
- uf!!! Menos mal!!!


----------



## LADRILLISTA (5 Jul 2016)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> - Mami, con 6 añitos puedo quedarme embarazada?
> - no hija, no
> - uf!!! Menos mal!!!



Un niño llorando en clase:

- He perdido el lápiz. Mi padre me va a mataaaaar. Mi padre me va a mataaaaaar.
- Pero no seas exagerado, que no es para tanto. Es un lápiz.
- Si, usted no sabe como se puso cuando mi hermana mayor dijo que había perdido la regla.


----------



## barullo (5 Jul 2016)

– Me he liado con una sevillana y me ha llevado a ese sitio de bailar zapateaos

– ¿Tablao flamenco?

– No, no. Habla español. Raro, pero español

::


----------



## barullo (5 Jul 2016)

Entrevista de trabajo:

-¿Ha sido antes strategic press manager?

-Sí, en una startup de partner social gromenawer...

-Te los estás inventando ¿verdad?

-Has empezado tú ::


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (5 Jul 2016)

Malisimos.......


----------



## barullo (5 Jul 2016)

Un inglés, un francés y un español alardean de que su país es el más adelantado en cuestión de injertos.

Dice el inglés:
- En mi país, nació un niño sin brazos, le hicimos un injerto y ganó cinco veces consecutivas el campeonato de tenis de Estados Unidos.

Le contesta el francés

- Pues en mi país nació uno sin piernas y al cabo de veinticinco años del injerto venció 4 veces consecutivas en el tour de Francia.

Entonces el español comenta:

- Eso no es nada, en España nació un niño sin cabeza, le injertamos un melón, le pusimos barba y ahora es presidente del gobierno.

::

- ¿Nivel de inglés?.

- Alto.

- Traduzca vidrio.

- Glass.

- Úselo en una frase.

- Glassias pol la entlevista.

::::


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (5 Jul 2016)

- Paco, por detras no, porfi, por detras no!!!
- joder, y pir donde Manolo?? Por donde???


----------



## LADRILLISTA (5 Jul 2016)

Tres ingenieros, uno inglés, uno francés y uno español en un bar. El ingeniero español dice:

¿Qué van a tomar los señores?


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (5 Jul 2016)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> Tres ingenieros, uno inglés, uno francés y uno español en un bar. El ingeniero español dice:
> 
> ¿Qué van a tomar los señores?




Un Ruso, un valenciano, un catalan y un andaluz que van en tren, y va el ruso, abre su maleta, pilla una botella de vodka, la abre, le da un sorbo y la lanza por la ventana, y hace lo mismo con otras mas, al ver la cara del redto suelta:
Es que en mi tierra nos sobra el vodka.
Entonces, el valenciano, abre su maleta, pilla una naranja, corta un gajo, lo come y el redto lo tira por la ventana, y asi hasta con 10 naranjas, y suelta:
Es que en mi tierra nos sobran las naranjas.
Y llega el catalan, pilla al andaluz y lo tira por la ventana.


----------



## LADRILLISTA (5 Jul 2016)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> Un Ruso, un valenciano, un catalan y un andaluz que van en tren, y va el ruso, abre su maleta, pilla una botella de vodka, la abre, le da un sorbo y la lanza por la ventana, y hace lo mismo con otras mas, al ver la cara del redto suelta:
> Es que en mi tierra nos sobra el vodka.
> Entonces, el valenciano, abre su maleta, pilla una naranja, corta un gajo, lo come y el redto lo tira por la ventana, y asi hasta con 10 naranjas, y suelta:
> Es que en mi tierra nos sobran las naranjas.
> Y llega el catalan, pilla al andaluz y lo tira por la ventana.



Está Jesucristo en la Última Cena y dice:

- En verdad os digo, que uno de vosotros me ha de traicionar.

Se levanta San Pedro y le pregunta:
- ¿Sere yo, Maestro?
- No, Hijo mío, tu no serás.

Se levanta San Marcos y le pregunta:
- ¿Sere yo, Maestro?
- No, Hijo mío, tu no serás.

Se levanta Judas y le pregunta:
- Soc jo, Mestre?


----------



## Almeida (5 Jul 2016)

- ¿Nivel de inglés?.

- Alto.

- Traduzca vidrio.

- Glass.

- Úselo en una frase.

- Soy Patxi, técnico de carglass


----------



## Barspin (5 Jul 2016)

Almeida dijo:


> - ¿Nivel de inglés?.
> 
> - Alto.
> 
> ...




Equipo técnico de Carglass, reunion de brainstorming;

Necesitamos un slogan único, con gancho, que denote calidad y seriedad.

Al cabo de 4 horas:

Pepe, dinos tu idea;
-Carglass, el milagro antigrasia.

Carlos, tu turno;
-Carglass, los mata bien muertos.

Lorena, ilumínanos.
-Caaaarglas cambia, Carglass reparaaaa jijiji.


----------



## Polirisitas (5 Jul 2016)

Están los 12 apóstoles terminando la última cena y en eso que Judas se pone a pintar 12 rayas de las gordas.

En esto que se acerca Jesús y dice: ¡Pero Judas! ¿Cómo es posible? ¡La drogaína es pecado! Te salta y te muerde los huevecillos! ¡Hijo de satanás! Y acto seguido, Jesús da un fuerte soplido haciendl volar toda la farlopa, desperdiciándola.

En esto que salta Judas dirigiéndose al resto de apóstoles y dice:
¿ Es pa matarlo o no es pa matarlo?


----------



## Almeida (5 Jul 2016)

Polirisitas dijo:


> Están los 12 apóstoles terminando la última cena y en eso que Judas se pone a pintar 12 rayas de las gordas.
> 
> En esto que se acerca Jesús y dice: ¡Pero Judas! ¿Cómo es posible? ¡La drogaína es pecado! Te salta y te muerde los huevecillos! ¡Hijo de satanás! Y acto seguido, Jesús da un fuerte soplido haciendl volar toda la farlopa, desperdiciándola.
> 
> ...



Hijo de puta el judas. Un hombre de bien hubiera preparado 13 lonchas :rolleye:


----------



## barullo (5 Jul 2016)

Ojete le dice al Melonero:

- Oye Melo, ve a buscar el martillo a la casa de Harley.

- Bueno Ojete enseguida voy.

Llega a la casa de Harley y le dice:

- ¡Harley! Ojete dice que si me puedes prestar el martillo.

A la media hora vuelve el Melonoso y le dice al Ojete:

- ¡Ojete, Ojete! Harley dice que no nos quiere prestar el martillo porque dice que se gasta.

- Este Harley ¡Racano de mierda! Bueno, no te preocupes Melo, saca el nuestro de ese cajón.

::

Esto es 4 personas que van en un vagón de un tren: una gorda, una rubia buenísima, un catalán y un madrileño. 

Al rato el tren pasa por debajo de un túnel, y se escucha... plasss!!!... 

Sale el tren del túnel y la gorda piensa: esto es que el madrileño le quería meter mano a la rubia y esta le ha dado un guantazo.

La rubia piensa: esto es que el madrileño me ha intentado de meter mano y se ha equivocado y la gorda le ha dado un guantazo. 

El catalán piensa: esto es que el madrileño le ha querido meter mano a la rubia .... y la rubia me ha dado el guantazo a mi. 

Y piensa el madrileño: haber si pasamos por debajo de otro túnel pa meterle otro guantazo al catalán.

::::


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> ojete le dice al melonero:
> 
> - oye melo, ve a buscar el martillo a la casa de harley.
> 
> ...



jo
pu
ta


----------



## barullo (7 Jul 2016)

– Johnson, de Homicidios, ¿qué ha ocurrido?

– una madre le ha metido 6 puñaladas a su hijo. El chico pisó lo ‘fregao’

– ¿Han detenido a la madre?

– Aún no. El suelo sigue mojado

::

- ¿A qué te dedicas?

- A mover vacas

- ¿Eres ganadero?

- No, monitor de Zumba

::::

Tres hombres, un catalán, un vasco y un madrileño, se perdieron en la selva y fueron capturados por unos caníbales.

El rey de los caníbales le dijo a los prisioneros que podían salvar sus vidas si lograban pasar una prueba que contenía dos partes:

La primera parte de la prueba, era volver a la selva y conseguir diez unidades de una misma fruta. Entonces cada uno de los tres hombres tomó su camino a la selva para encontrar las frutas. El Vasco regresó y le dijo al rey:

- Me llamo Patxi, yo traje 10 manzanas.

El rey le explicó la segunda parte de la prueba:

- Ahora tienes que meterte por el culo cada una de las frutas. ¡Sin poner ninguna expresión en la cara, o te comemos!

La primera manzana entró, pero con la segunda, el vasco se retorció de dolor, por lo que inmediatamente lo mataron.

El madrileño llegó y le mostró al rey diez cerezas. Cuando el rey le explicó la segunda parte de la prueba, el hombre pensó que sería tarea muy fácil, entonces empezó:

1.. 2.. 3.. 4.. 5.. 6.. 7.. 8.. 9 y justo en la novena cereza, soltó una carcajada y lo mataron.

El vasco y el madrileño se encontraron en el cielo, y el vasco le preguntó al otro:

- Hoyga amigo ¿y usted porque soltó la carcajada, si ya casi lo había logrado?

A lo que el madrileño le contesta:

- No pude evitarlo...es que vi al catalán llegando con PIÑAS!

::::::


----------



## gypsy-killer (7 Jul 2016)

Que le dice un refugiado a otro

Eres la bomba tio ¡

Jajajajaja


----------



## moritobelo (7 Jul 2016)

De que murio realmente tito Adolf??



De un ataque al corazon cuando vio la factura del gas...


----------



## barullo (8 Jul 2016)

Se encuentran dos conocidos por la calle y uno le dice al otro:

- Te voy a contar un chiste de bilbaínos.

- ¡Eh, que yo soy de Bilbao!

- No importa, ya te lo cuento más despacio.

::

En una entrevista de trabajo para escoger taladores de árboles están un brasileño, un estadounidense y un vasco;

-Entrevistador : ¿Y ustedes que experiencia tienen?

Estadounidense:

- Pues yo estuve en el norte de Canada cortando árboles.

Brasileño :

- Eu estove em Brazil a silva du Amazonas.

Vasco :

- Pues yo estuve en el Sahara.

Entrevistador :

- ¡Pero si en el Sahara no hay árboles!

Vasco :

-¡Eso es ahora no te jode!

::::

Están tres bebés en la maternidad y empiezan a hablar:

-El primero dice. Yo debo de ser un niño, tengo los patucos azules.

-El segundo se mira y dice, pués yo debo ser una niña, tengo los patucos rosas.

Y dice el tercero:

-Entonces yo debo ser de Bilbao, porque tengo unos huevos tan grandes que no me veo los patucos.

::::::


----------



## Polirisitas (9 Jul 2016)

¿Por qué los negros no comen chocolate?
Porque tienen miedo a morderse los dedos.

Badum Tssss.

¿Por qué los negros gritan cuando tienen diarrea? 
Porque creen que se estan derritiendo.

Badum Tssss.


----------



## Barspin (9 Jul 2016)

Polirisitas dijo:


> ¿Por qué los negros no comen chocolate?
> *Porque tienen miedo a morderse los dedos.*
> 
> Badum Tssss.
> ...




:::XX:


----------



## ata2 (9 Jul 2016)

Entra un catalan a un bar y pide un whiskyto, se lo sirven y ve que dentro del whiskyto hay un mosquito, este al verlo lo coge del extremo del ala y empieza agitarlo diciendo " vamos maldito mosquito vomita lo q te has bebido"


----------



## 1965 (9 Jul 2016)

barullo dijo:


> Se encuentran dos conocidos por la calle y uno le dice al otro:
> 
> - Te voy a contar un chiste de bilbaínos.
> 
> ...



Un aizkolari de Bilbao que se había comprado una motosierra acude a los días con cara de mala ostia a devolverla y dice al dependiente:
-esto pa ti, esto es una puta mierda
- ¿Cómo dice,? si es una stihl de última generación...
- que va, que va. Yo antes con el hacha cortaba 20 árboles por minuto, y ahora con esto justamente llego a 18 y me canso mas.
- Coje el dependiente y arranca la motosierra y el aizkolari pega un brinco diciendo
- ¿que ostias es ese ruido?


----------



## barullo (28 Jul 2016)

Dos amiguetes entran a un bar. De repente a uno le entran ganas de ir al baño. 

Pasa un largo rato y vuelve pálido y sudando. El compañero le dice:

– ¿Tio, donde has estado?

– No jodas… me encontrado con un cacho de negro en el baño que me ha apuntado con una pipa y me ha dicho que o se la chupaba, o me metía dos balas en la cabeza

– ¿Y qué has hecho…?

– ¿Que qué he hecho?… ¿tú has oído tiros?

::

- Cariño estas preciosa

- Dime algo que no sepa

- Aparcar.

::::

- El Broccoli: Chicos miradme! Me parezco a un árbol!

- La nuez: Y yo a un cerebro!

- El champiñón: Y yo a un paraguas!

- El plátano: Y si cambiamos de tema...?

::::::

Se encuentra Jaimito con el presidente del gobierno y le dice el presidente:

- Anda!! tu eres Jaimito, el de los cuentos!

Y Jaimito le contesta:

- No! el de los cuentos eres tu! Yo soy el de los chistes.

::::::::

El marido, totalmente borracho, le dice a su mujer al acostarse:

- Me ha sucedido algo increíble. He ido al baño y al abrir la puerta se ha encendido la luz automáticamente.

- ¡La madre que te parió!, ya te has vuelto a mear en la nevera.

::::::


----------



## barullo (5 Ago 2016)

Un tio mayor se hace miembro de un campo de nudistas muy exclusivo por simple curiosidad, en busca de nuevas emociones. 

Como era su primer día, se quitó la ropa como todo el mundo y fue a dar vueltas por el recinto. 

Una linda rubia apareció por ahí y él inmediatamente tuvo una erección… 

La chica notó su erección e inmediatamente se le acercó muy coqueta:

– Me ha llamado, señor

– ¿Yo? No, ¿por qué?

– Usted debe ser nuevo; le voy a explicar: Aquí tenemos una regla: si le provoco una erección, quiere decir que usted me ha llamado, que usted me desea.

Sonriente, la chica lo lleva a un jardín y se acuesta en una toalla; tira fuertemente hacia ella de la mano del hombre y se deja poseer de todas las formas posibles. 

El fulano, loco de contento, sigue explorando las delicias de aquel campo. 

Entra a la sauna, se sienta e involuntariamente se le escapa un pedo. 

Sonriente, de inmediato se le acerca un tipo enorme, peludo y con una erección del tamaño de un bate de béisbol:

– ¿Me ha llamado, señor?

– ¡¿Yo?! No, ¿por qué?

– Usted debe ser nuevo aquí. Le voy a explicar: tenemos una regla que dice que si te tiras un pedo, significa “que me ha llamado, que usted me desea”.

Dicho esto, el bigardo voltea a nuestro personaje sobre el suelo y le parte el culo de una manera bestial. Luego se marcha. 

El novicio con mucha dificultad se dirige como puede a la oficina del club. 

Una recepcionista desnuda lo saluda muy sonriente:

– ¿Puedo ayudarlo, señor?

El le devuelve su llave y su tarjeta y dice:

– Puede quedarse con los 500 euros de cuota inicial.

– ¡Pero, señor! usted tan sólo ha estado aquí un par de horas y solamente ha visto un par de nuestras facilidades

– Escúchame una cosa, nena, yo soy un hombre de 58 años. A duras penas tengo una erección al mes, pero me tiro como 15 pedos al día…

::


----------



## pepitogrillo1357 (5 Ago 2016)

Habían dos y se cae el de la izquierda.

FIN


----------



## PATITOXXL (10 Ago 2016)

- Cariño, te asoma el cordón del tampón.

- Es el espetec, que ya no sé donde esconderlo... joder, es que ni 24 horas...


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (18 Sep 2016)

- Doctor, cuando me meto cocaína me quedo tonto, como flotando, como en un globo...
- Abstraído?
- Si, dos gramos


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 Sep 2016)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> - Doctor, cuando me meto cocaína me quedo tonto, como flotando, como en un globo...
> - Abstraído?
> - Si, dos gramos



........................:|


----------



## barullo (19 Sep 2016)

-¿Cómo se dice? ¿fuera o fuese?

-da igual

-pues ponte bien el bañador que tienes un huevo fuese

::


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (19 Sep 2016)

- Padre, te puedo preguntar una cosa?
- claro hijo, pregunta, soy todo sabiduría.
- Me gustaría estudiar en la Universidad la carrera de Filología Hispánica, pero yo siempre he sido más de Ciencias puras, como las matemáticas y la física, así que dudo entre hacer Filología o más bien matemáticas, dudo entre algo que dominó con algo que me encantaría hacer que es más cauto?
- hijo, esto es un sitio donde vas con el coche y comprar hamburguesas para llevar, aunque también puedes comerlas ahí si quieres. Te ha quedado claro?
- si, gracias.


----------



## Hippocampus (19 Sep 2016)

-Tú siempre estás pensando en comida

-Que quieres decir croquetamente?
:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Sep 2016)

Te gustaría ser la madre de mis hijos?

La verdad es que sí.

Pues entonces aquí te dejo a los dos, el gordito el un poco atontado, pero ya te acostumbrarás.


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (19 Sep 2016)

- ¡Hombre Paco! ¿Cómo estás?... Te llamo porque no se te ve el pelo... ¿qué tal la vida de casado?

- Nunca he sido tan feliz, tío.

- Te está escuchando ella ¿verdad?

- Super feliz.

- Ánimo tío...


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (19 Sep 2016)

- mamá, que espaguetis más ricos has hecho hoy jajaja...
- si, ja ja ja, les he puesto orégano ja ja ja
- ja ja ja, de donde lo has sacado? Ji Ji Ji
- de tu habitación, ja ja ja
- ja ja ja


----------



## LADRILLISTA (19 Sep 2016)

Mamaaaaaaaá, mamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaá. Se hace sabeeeeeer, la siguiente cuestióooooooon.

¿Por queeeeeé papaaaaaaaaaaá matóooooo al pregonerooooooooo?


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (19 Sep 2016)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> Mamaaaaaaaá, mamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaá. Se hace sabeeeeeer, la siguiente cuestióooooooon.
> 
> ¿Por queeeeeé papaaaaaaaaaaá matóooooo al pregonerooooooooo?



Por lo mismo que tú abuelo, piririririiiiiiiiii pirirí, mato al afilador


----------



## LADRILLISTA (19 Sep 2016)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> Por lo mismo que tú abuelo, piririririiiiiiiiii pirirí, mato al afilador



¿Y por qué corre tanto el abuelo?

Calla y dame más cartuchos.


----------



## JUVESL24 (19 Sep 2016)

Un amigo le dice a Jaimito que los mayores siempre guardan secretos inconfesables y que por tanto es muy facil sacarles dinero simulando que uno sabe algo.
Jaimito decide hacer la prueba con su padre, se acerca mientras leia el periodico y le dice al oido:
- Lo se todo...
El padre se asusta y le dice rapidamente:
- Bueno Jaimito... haz silencio... toma 100 dolares y no se lo digas a nadie.

Contento con su maldad decide probar con la madre:
- Mama, acabo de enterarme, lo se todo...
Asustada la madre le dice:
- Toma Jaimito 300 dolares y no se lo digas a nadie por favor.

Llaman a la puerta y sale Jaimito a contestar, cuando ve al cartero le dice:
- Lo se todo...
Entonces el cartero, con lagrimas en los ojos abre los brazos diciendo:
- Hijo mio !!!


----------



## Hippocampus (20 Sep 2016)

- No sé que me pasa doctor, si me toco la cabeza, me duele; si me toco la nariz, me duele; si me toco el pie, me duele. ¿qué cree que tengo doctor?

- Pues creo que tiene el dedo roto ))

---------- Post added 20-sep-2016 at 12:00 ----------

- Mamá, pero ¿qué haces delante del ORDENADOR con los OJOS CERRADOS?
- Nada, WINDOWS me dijo que cerrara las PESTAÑAS. ))


----------



## barullo (17 Oct 2016)

Cierto día un hombre se presenta en una oficina de empleo, y pide que le asignen trabajo, la oficinista le pregunta qué es lo que sabe hacer y el hombre contesta:

– Llevo 25 años sin trabajar, y la verdad es que me da lo mismo cualquier oficio.

– Bien, bien, tengo aquí un trabajo de albañil.

El hombre pensó: “Cargar peso, llevar la carretilla, sudar…”

– ¡Oiga, mire, ya le dije que llevo 25 años sin trabajar, ¿No tiene algo más relajado?

– La verdad, tengo aquí un trabajo de camarero, ¿Le interesa?

“Servir bebidas y no probarlas, lavar vasos, barrer, mover sillas, cargar cajas”

– ¡Oiga y, ¿Algo un poquito más relax?

– Bueno, tengo aquí algo de oficinista.

“Estar sentado 8 horas, dolor de riñones, fastidiar la vista delante del ordenador, papelones”

– ¡Oiga y, ¿Alguna otra cosa?

A lo cual contesta la oficinista con tono sarcástico y de agravio,

– Siiii, un trabajo de viajes y sexo.

– Hmmmmm, suena bien, me interesa.

– Perfecto pues, ¡Coja la puerta y a tomar por culo!

::


----------



## Minsky Moment (17 Oct 2016)

-¿Se dice fuera o fuese?
-De las dos maneras.
-Pues mira a ver, que te has puesto el tanga del revés y se te salen los huevos por fuese.


----------



## barullo (22 Oct 2016)

Un hombre estaba sentado tranquilo, leyendo el periódico, cuando su mujer, furiosa, llega de la cocina y le sacude una hostia con una sartén que casi le revienta la cabeza. 

– ¡Por Dios! ¿Pero qué coño te pasa?

–¡¡¡Es por el papelito que encontré en el bolsillo de tu pantalón, cabrón, con el nombre de "Marylou" y un número!!!

– Joder, cariño... ¿te acuerdas del día que fui a los caballos? Pues Marylou era el caballo al que aposté, y el número es cuánto estaban pagando por la apuesta...

Satisfecha, la mujer se retiró pidiéndole disculpas.

Días después, estaba él nuevamente sentado tranquilo, cuando recibe otra soberana hostia, pero esta vez con la olla a presión. Aturdido y cabreado le dice:

–¡¡¡¡¡¡ COJONES,  pero se puede saber qué coño te pasa !!!!!!!

– Nada, cariño...  Tu caballo al teléfono. 

::::


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (22 Oct 2016)

-¿Cuál es el colmo de un electricista?
-Que su esposa se llame Luz y sus hijos le sigan la corriente.


----------



## --- (26 Oct 2016)

se me acaba de ocurrir uno:

se abre el telon y aparece un padre dando tumbos de aqui para alla 

se cierra el telon, que pelicula es??

the walking dad


::::::::


----------



## barullo (12 Ene 2017)

- Oiga, el otorrino va por número?

- Van nombrando

- Qué gran actor, pero no me cambie de tema 

::


----------



## Jake el perro (12 Ene 2017)

Un gitano que le pide a la gitana de comerle el chumino.

La gitana que le dice:- No, Manué, que no me he lavao en dies dias

A lo que el Manué contesta: - Calla, que me da iguá...

El gitano se pone en la labor y empieza a comerle el potorro.

A la gitana que, de gusto, se le escapa un pedo

Y el Manué que salta diciendo: - Menos mal, aire fresco !!!!


----------



## barullo (28 Mar 2017)

Un gitano sevillano decide llevarse las naranjas amargas de los árboles de su calle y venderlas como si fuesen buenas.

Así cada día las vendía en un sitio distinto para que no le calaran...Un día va a la Macarena, otro a Nervión, a Triana etc.

Una mañana mientras pregonaba las naranjas se le acercan un padre y un hijo y le dice el padre:

-¿Están buenas las naranjas?

El gitano no se corta una cala y le contesta:

-Están durses como el armiba hoyga 

A lo que replica el padre:

-Pues dale un gajito al niño pa que las pruebe holles

El niño se mete el gajo en la boca, lo mastica, se le pone la cara arrugaíta, se le caen 2 lagrimones como 2 ollas exprés y le dice al gitano:

-Me cago en tu puta madre, cacho cabrón!!

El gitano le dice al padre:

-Es delicaillo er niño ¿no?

y el padre contesta:

-Delicao no, era mudo 

::::::


----------



## Cacaceitero (28 Mar 2017)

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## alumnoburbuja (28 Mar 2017)

Cariño me ves gorda?

Que cosas dices mi buda.... digo mi vida


----------



## Cacaceitero (6 Abr 2017)

Chistaco que se me acaba de ocurrir: ¿Cuál es el detergente preferido por el forero medio?



Spoiler



Calvonit


----------



## Cacaceitero (7 Abr 2017)

Chistaco gráfico que se me ha ocurrido:


----------



## Neuretic (7 Abr 2017)

barullo dijo:


> Un gitano sevillano decide llevarse las naranjas amargas de los árboles de su calle y venderlas como si fuesen buenas.
> 
> Así cada día las vendía en un sitio distinto para que no le calaran...Un día va a la Macarena, otro a Nervión, a Triana etc.
> 
> ...



Jajajajaa :XX: ese es bueno :XX:


----------



## Polirisitas (7 Abr 2017)

cacaceitero dijo:


> vocaroo | voice message



lololololololooolll lolololooollll

---------- Post added 07-abr-2017 at 23:22 ----------

-Pepa Pepa, ¿no tienes el clítoris sospechosamente cerca'l ojopelo?

-¡Qué coños dices Paco, está donde siempre!

-Ha ber...¡Ostias! ¡Te estoy chupando una almorrana!

---------- Post added 08-abr-2017 at 00:13 ----------




Cacaceitero dijo:


> Chistaco gráfico que se me ha ocurrido:



La tuntuneína y sobretodo su defecto nos subyuga al tiempo que aviva el ingenio lolesco de los adentros, mis diecs de hantrvraso.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Abr 2017)




----------



## Barspin (8 Abr 2017)

siken dijo:


>


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Abr 2017)




----------



## Buster (8 Abr 2017)

Un tío con pinta de paleto, boina incluida, va a la consulta del médico...

- Doctor, me duele el tubillo.
- Bien, quítese los zapatos y los calcetines.

El doctor echa un vistazo, no ve ni inflamación, ni rozaduras, ni amoratamiento y le dice al paciente:

- Pues yo lo encuentro todo bien.
- Doctor, le digo que me duele el tubillo.

El doctor se arma de paciencia, vuelve a mirar y sigue sin encontrar nada.

- Oiga, le repito que yo lo veo todo bien.
- ¡Doctor, que a mí lo que me duele es el tubillo de mear!


----------



## hunter_pro (9 Abr 2017)

Esto es un maketo que quiere ser más vasco, y se lo comenta al médico.El médico le dice que le van a intervenir, y le van a quitar un poco de cerebro.

No contento con el resultado, el tipo quiere ser más y más vasco, y le van quitando cerebro poco a poco.

Y a esto que arriesgándose ya, sale el tipo del quirófano habiendo hecho mogollón de intervenciones, y le dice al médico: "Ya te has pasat!"


----------



## vacutator (13 Abr 2017)




----------



## Barspin (13 Abr 2017)

hunter_pro dijo:


> Esto es un maketo que quiere ser más vasco, y se lo comenta al médico.El médico le dice que le van a intervenir, y le van a quitar un poco de cerebro.
> 
> No contento con el resultado, el tipo quiere ser más y más vasco, y le van quitando cerebro poco a poco.
> 
> Y a esto que arriesgándose ya, sale el tipo del quirófano habiendo hecho mogollón de intervenciones, y le dice al médico: "Ya te has pasat!"


----------



## barullo (6 Jun 2017)

Llega una tía más fea que un sacobrujas a la caja del súper con un hijo de 16 años y otro de 9 y el cajero le pregunta:

- Hoyga ¿son mellizos los chavales?

Y el crako le responde:

- ¿Tú eres gilipollas? ¿no ves que uno es más jrande que el otro?

y va el cajero y le dice:

- Es que me cuesta creer que te hayan follado 2 veces, caramierda 

::::::


----------



## barullo (21 Jun 2017)

Un gitano habla con su señora después de un juicio

- Antonia, que m'ha disho er señol jues que o 6000 leuros o tres años de cársel.

Y dice la parienta:

- Jaaa pos tú no seas tonto y coge los 6000 leuros

jojojo::


----------



## legal (21 Jun 2017)

En el más allá se encuentran NapoLeón, Leonidas Breznev, Ronald Reagan y Fidelidad Castro.
Napoleón se lamenta de su derrota en Waterloo.
Breznev le dice que si hubiera contado con la fuerza del Ejército Rojo, nunca hubiera perdido en Waterloo.
Reagan le dice que con la capacidad tecnológica del ejército USA nunca hubiera perdido en Waterloo.
Fidelidad le dice que si hubiera tenido un periódico oficial como Granma, nadie se habría enterado de la derrota en Waterloo.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2017 at 23:59 ----------

Fidel maldito corrector


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (22 Jun 2017)

Cada vez veo mas gente con camisetas de Puma,y cuando les preguntas ni siquiera conocen una canción de el .


----------



## impedancia (22 Jun 2017)

-Cariño, tengo un grano en culo. 
-Te lo reviento?
-Sí, pero ten cuidado con el grano.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (22 Jun 2017)

El melonero reloaded dijo:


> - mamá, que espaguetis más ricos has hecho hoy jajaja...
> - si, ja ja ja, les he puesto orégano ja ja ja
> - ja ja ja, de donde lo has sacado? Ji Ji Ji
> - de tu habitación, ja ja ja
> - ja ja ja





No lo he pillado.


----------



## SilviuOG (22 Jun 2017)

La parejita de paletos van al supermercado y de repente ven unas cajas de condones de sabores... La preguntan a la dependienta que son y se lo explica. 
- Quée Paco, las probamos?
- Po venga...
Compran una caja, llegan a casa, se meten en el dormitorio apagan la luz y de repente ella:
- queso roquefor...
- espérate que me ponga uno jodeer

Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## impedancia (22 Jun 2017)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> No lo he pillado.



yerba +10 mierdas.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (22 Jun 2017)

impedancia dijo:


> yerba +10 mierdas.



Ahora sí, pero es muy malo.


----------



## barullo (22 Jun 2017)

Esto es lo que se dice un coito catalán :: :

Una pareja catalana acude a la consulta de un inminente terapeuta sexual en Sevilla.

-Doctor, creemos tener un problema ¿podria usted observarnos mientras tenemos un coito?

El sexólogo acepta y mira por un agujerito que tiene preparado en la pared para esos casos,mientras la pareja realiza un coito totalmente normal, incluso muy apasionado.

Cuando la pareja termina el doctor les dice...

-No hay nada de extraño ni malo de la forma que ustedes realizan el coito

-Gracias doctor ¿qué le debemos?.

-Son 42 euros.

Esto sucedió durante varias semanas seguidas. La pareja solicitaba una cita, llegaban, follaban sin problemas, pagaban al doctor y se iban.

Finalmente un día el doctor les pregunta:

-Perdonen les llevo observando bastante tiempo y creo que no tienen ningun problema sexual, la verdad me viene bien sus honorarios pero he de ser honrado y les digo que no hace falta que vengan más a no ser que digan lo que estan buscando.

Y responde el caballero:

-Muy fácil ella está casada y no podemos ir a su casa...Yo estoy casado y no podemos ir a mi casa...

...El hotel "Los lebreros" nos cobra 120 euros, el "Macarena" 102 y el "Alfonso Xlll" 240, aquí lo hacemos por 42 euros y encima Sanitas me cubre el 80%

::::::


----------



## Pericoeldelospalotes (22 Jun 2017)

Esto es un lepero que le dice a otro:
-¿A ti te gusta la pintura?
-Sí, pero está muy empalagosa.


----------



## FilibustHero (22 Jun 2017)

pepitogrillo1357 dijo:


> Habían dos y se cae el de la izquierda.
> 
> FIN




Van dos y se cae el de en medio.:cook:


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (23 Jun 2017)

Es ir por la calle y ver un montón de gente con camisetas en las que pone CONVERSE,pero vas a hablar con ellos y pasan de ti los muy maleducados.......


----------



## Vomita (23 Jun 2017)

Este es mu gueno:
En que se parecen un globo y una mujer? 
En que el globo tiende a subir y la mujer sube a tender.


----------



## t_chip (23 Jun 2017)

Ese es ya muy viejo.

Hoy día el globo se parece más a un hombre. Será por eso que los hombres ya no hacemos hijos apenas. Tanto subir a tender nos quita las ganas.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Papo de luz (30 Jun 2017)

_ ¿Sabes qué es lo peor de pelearte con tu novia?

_ No. ¿Qué es?

_ Que cuando llegas a casa no puedes llorar.

_¿Por qué?

_ Para que no se entere tu mujer.


----------



## Satori (30 Jun 2017)

llega el vejete a la farmacia y pide Viagra de 50 mg

Farmacéutica: no me quedan de 50 mg, se la doy de 100 y la parte en dos
Vejete: a mi mujer?
Farmacéutica: no hombre, la pastilla.


----------



## Hermericus (30 Jun 2017)

Manolo, en su lecho de muerte, deshauciado por los médicos que le han dicho a la familia que no llegará a mañana.

En esto que le llega hasta la cama el aroma de sus pastelitos favoritos que hace su mujer.

Manolo consigue erguerse y se deja caer de la cama. Arrastrandose llega hasta la cocina, hasta la mesa donde su mujer va colocando los pastelitos que está haciendo, estira la mano y coge uno.

En esto que recibe un sartenazo en todo el coco y su mujer le grita 'estate quieto Manolo que son para el velorio'


----------



## capas (2 Jul 2017)

- Mamá y yo nos vamos a divorciar. No, no hay culpables. Son cosas de la vida, que es casi tan puta como tu madre. 
- Jo, papá...
- Papá, dice


- ¿de qué ha muerto, doctor?
- Fallo multi orgánico.
- Qué hijaputa y conmigo los fingía


----------



## Cacaceitero (2 Jul 2017)

Yo tengo una hamija ninfómana que se llama Tosalía.

Y un hamijo que trabaja de comercial que tiene dos hijos, se llaman Timoteo y Estafanía.


----------



## Cacaceitero (5 Ago 2017)

Un chistaco inventao:

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Ago 2017)

Una mujer se encuentra a su marido con un matamoscas en la mano:
-¿Qué haces?
-Matando moscas.
-¿Y has matado alguna?
-Sí, 3 machos y dos hembras.
-¿Y cómo sabes si son machos o son hembras?
-¡Porque 3 estaban en el vaso de cerveza y 2 en el teléfono!.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Ago 2017)

No todos los moros son malos...:: taluego...


----------



## zapatitos (19 Ago 2017)

Dos moros se encuentras en Las Ramblas:

- Ostias Mojamé hola cuanto tiempo ¿qué pasa?
- Nada Mustafá aquí pidiendo.
- ¿Y cuanto llevas sacado?
- 3 euros.
- ¿Y qué tienes puesto en el cartel.
- Pues lo típico: Tengo mujer y dos hijos dame argo paisa.
- Pues yo me he sacado 50.000 euros en media hora.
- No me jodas Mustafá ¿y que has puesto en el cartel para conseguir eso?
- Pues muy sencillo: Paisa dame 50 euros para irme a tomar por culo de aquí y volverme a Marruecos. 

Saludos.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (19 Ago 2017)

El vejete entra en la panadería:
- Buenas querida, dame 4 kilos de pan.
- Pero abuelo, se le va a poner duro!
- Ah, entonces dame 8 kilos..


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Ago 2017)

Mi mujer está tonta. 
Me ha dejado una nota en el frigorífico que pone: 
“Me voy de casa porque esto no funciona”​

Llevo dos horas mirándolo por todos los sitios y esto enfría de puta madre.


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2017)

-Juan ¿estás triste?

-Sí, ella no responde a mis llamadas

-¿Te cuelga?

-Hasta las rodillas! pero este no es momento para presumir porque estoy triste 

::

-Trufita mía, Pau Gasol ha cogido hoy veinte rebotes...como tú!

-Gilipollas!

-Veintiunoooo!

::::

Un weli jubileta va a la farmacia y le dice la farmaceutica:

-Ahora mismo no tenemos viagra de 50 mg, así que le voy a dar la de 100 mg para que esta noche la parta en dos...

-¿A mi mujer?

-Nooo, la pastilla!!!

::::::

-Doctor, me noto más fea, me siento más gorda, me veo más vieja...¿qué tendré?

-Razón

::::::::


----------



## Cacaceitero (15 Sep 2017)

Chistacos inventaos: ¿Qué le canta un frutero a la báscula? Péeeesame, pésame muuuucho

Cuando alguien dice que va a hacer caca y le dices que eche el pestillo y te responde "No te preocupes que la peste viene de serie seguro"


----------



## barullo (22 Sep 2017)

En el cole dice la profesora:

- vamos a ver si en un cable tenemos 5 pájaros, usamos una escopeta y pegamos un tiro y matamos 3...¿cuántos pájaros quedan? a ver tú Jaimito contesta..

- ninguno

- ¿cómo que ninguno? hemos usado un sólo disparo y hemos matado 3 ¿cuantos quedan si había 5?

-ninguno porque los otros 2 se han ido con el sonido del disparo...

-Hombre me gusta mucho cómo piensas, muy bien Jaimito

y dice Jaimito:

- ¿Puedo yo a ustec hacerle otra pregunta, seño?

- vale venga

- si salen 2 mujeres de una heladería comiendose un helado, una se lo come sacando la lengua y la otra se mete el helado entero en la boca, ¿cual de las 2 es la casada?

- jeje la que lo hace sacando la lengua...

- no no, la casada es la que lleva la alianza, pero a mi también me gusta mucho cómo piensa ustec ::


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2017)

- Papá me dices una frase con "inopia"

- El otro día compré un jilguero inopía el hijoputa!

- Papá que es para el cole...

- Quita lo de hijoputa ::


----------



## Cacaceitero (14 Oct 2017)

Un chistecillo que me acabo de inventar: ¿Qué canta un mecánico en un taller?


Spoiler



La vida es una trócola,tro,tro,trócola


----------



## barullo (2 Nov 2017)

2 criadores de caballos que comentan preocupados los problemas que tienen con la cría caballar de sus ganaderías:

-Yo estoy muy preocupado, macho...estoy preocupado porque los sementales últimamente no me cubren a las yeguas, no sé qué les ocurrirá

Y dice el otro:

-Bueno esa desgana también les pasaba a los míos, pero yo fuí a un veterinario que me preparó un jarabe y mano de santo holles...yo les daba por las mañanas el jarabe con el agua y los sementales cubrían a las hembras pero perfectamente unas 4 veces al día...

y dice el primero:

-¿Pero de qué marca es el jarabe?

y contesta:

-La marca no lo sé, pero tiene un sabor a menta muy fuerte





Jojojo::


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2017)

En la academia de la Guardia Civil había 3 nuevos aspirantes a guardias y les ponen una foto para un examen y el comandante examinador llama al primero y le dice:

-A ver ustec ¿cómo reconocería a este sospechoso si lo ve por la calle?

el bicho se queda mirando la foto y dice:

-Yo lo reconocería porque ná más que tiene un ojo...

Y el comandante de la GC se le queda mirando y le dice:

-¿Pero qué está diciendo, carajo? ¿pero no vé que esto es una foto de perfil? :: ¿se está cachondeando de mi? me cago en la mar siéntese ahí, valiente mamarracho...a ver el segundo, que venga para acá

Se acerca el segundo cerca de la foto y le dice el comandante:

-A ver ustec ¿cómo reconocería a este sospechoso si va por la calle?

se queda mirando y dice:

-Porque ná más que tiene una oreja...

Y el comandante más mosqueao dice:

-¿Pero ustedes os estáis quedando conmigo, cojones? ¿pues no veís que la foto de este tío está de perfil? un ojo, una oreja...me cago en la mar...a ver si esto lo arregla el tercero, venga ustec pacá...

Se acerca el tercero y dice el comandante:

-¿Ustec cómo reconocería a este sospechoso? y no vaya a decir una gilipollez igual que todos...

Se queda mirando muy atento a la foto y dice:

-Este sospechoso lleva lentillas...

Y se queda el comandante to flipao mirando la foto y dice:

-Un momentito que voy a ir a consultar y a confirmar estos extremos porque esto que acaba de decir ustec me acaba de dejar loco, voy a mirar el informe de este sospechoso...

Se va para dentro y vuelve a los 2 minutos el comandante y dice:

-Efectivamente, es ustec un aspirante magnifico, porque este hombre he mirado su expediente y lleva lentillas, cago en la mar...¿y cómo ha llegado ustec a esa conclusión, cadete?

y el aspirante contesta:

-Hombre, porque con un ojo y una oreja ¿cómo se va a poner la gafas?



::::::


----------



## barullo (16 Nov 2017)

Un mariquita que va con una tarta por la calle y se encuentra con otro mariquita que le dice:

-Mariquita ¿a dónde vas con esa tarta?

-Es que es mi cumpleaños...

-¿Nos la comemos?

-Venga, y luego nos hartamos de tarta

::

Uno por telefono:

-Hoyga ¿estoy llamando a Cofidis?

-Sí, caballero, está usted llamando a Cofidis ¿en que podemos ayudarle?

-Mire yo llamaba porque querría un préstamo de 50.000 euros...

-Hombre, para 50.000 euros hacen falta 2 avales...

-Ah vale, ah vale

::::

-Mira cariño: una estrella fugaz...pide un deseo

-Venga, ya lo pedí...

-Ah, se me olvidaba decirte que mi madre viene mañana a comer con nosotros...

-Si todo sale bien no 

::::::


----------



## PATITOXXL (17 Nov 2017)

Ayer iba camino de casa por un callejón oscuro y me salió un atracador con una navaja. 

-El dinero o la vida

-Tío, estoy casado... ¿Qué dinero? ¿Qué vida?

Y nos abrazamos y lloramos juntos....

Fue muy bonito.......


----------



## barullo (17 Nov 2017)

-Ayer se me fué la olla y cuando terminé de follar con mi mujer le dí 50 euros...

-Se quedaría loca, no?

-Loco me quedé yo que me devolvió 20!!

::

Como budista andalú, admiro las técnicas zen y la disciplina del tao...

Lo hago todo zen-tao y me lo tomo todo con karma

::::

-Alto! aduana! algo que declarar?

-Me acuesto con mi cuñada...

-Que si tiene algo de valor!

-Le parece poco valor decirlo con mi mujer delante?

::::::

-Doctora, mi marido quiere tener sexo intenso todo el día...qué le doy?

-Dale mi número de telefono


----------



## barullo (27 Dic 2017)

Suena el telefono:

-¿Dígame?

-Hola mamá, soy yo...

-Hola hija

-Oye mira que hoy he quedado con Luís y como fuera, ceno fuera y duermo fuera ¿vale?

-Vale hija, que se corra fuera también

::::::


----------



## circus maximus (19 Abr 2018)

Dos amigas superpijas que se encuentran en la calle
-- Oye,has oído que van a quitar las pensiones?
-- Ah, pues a mí me da igual,sólo follo en hoteles. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Polirisitas (19 Abr 2018)

Cacaceitero dijo:


> Un chistecillo que me acabo de inventar: ¿Qué canta un mecánico en un taller?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



De relé alternadooooor


de relé alternadooooor

Pozi Y Su Porro - YouTube


----------



## BreyHard (19 Abr 2018)

Iñigo, ni media tonteria


----------



## SilviuOG (25 Abr 2018)

- Hola Francisca, he oido que te han hecho un novio negro con una polla como la del negro de guasap...que suerte tía...como es follar con el?
- Pues mujer, por un lado bien...pero por el otroooo...


----------



## barullo (11 May 2018)

Una señora de 90 años muy estreñida visita a su doctor para solucionar el problema. El doctor le manda tomar unos supositorios para así regular el tránsito rectal. La mujer sale de la consulta y se va a la farmacia, compra los supositorios y se va a casa. Al llegar, intenta ponerse los supositorios pero al tener la espalda dolorida, no llega. En estas que pasa su nieto y le dice:

- Niño, ven anda! Pon esto en el orificio.

El niño, que se mira el panorama...hace sus cálculos... y finalmente dice:

- Pero abuela, lo meto en el de arriba o se lo doy de comer al pavo?


::


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (11 May 2018)

- Suegra, su hija hace unas comidas tremendas.
- Pues ya me pasareis las recetas.
- Las recetas dice.... 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## erebussoyyoperdielperfil (11 May 2018)

En un avión un físico, un químico y un economista. Se estrella el avión y caen a una isla desierta en lo que lo único que tienen para comer son las latas de raciones que habían en el avión. Y los tres pensando a ver cómo podía abrirlas. 

El físico dice:
- Bueno yo creo que lo mejor es encontrar un tronco grueso y golpear las latas para abrirlas. 

El químico propone:
- Pues yo creo que lo mejor es que hagamos fuego y las echemos dentro y ya con el calor se abrirán. 

Y como el economista no decía nada, ambos le preguntan:
- Oye tú no ereas economista?.
- Sí yo sí. 
- Pues a ver si ayudas a dar solución.
- Vale, vale. Cúal es el problema?.
- El problema es que lo único que tenemos para comer son estas latas y no podemos abrirlas -le responde el físico-.
- Ya veo, ya veo -dice el economista-. Dejadme pensar un rato.
Se va a dar un paseo y al rato vuelve todo ilusiando y le dice a los otros dos:
- Ya lo tengo. Ya he solucionado el problema. Supongamos que tenemos un abrelatas.


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 May 2018)

erebussoyyoperdielperfil dijo:


> En un avión un físico, un químico y un economista. Se estrella el avión y caen a una isla desierta en lo que lo único que tienen para comer son las latas de raciones que habían en el avión. Y los tres pensando a ver cómo podía abrirlas.
> 
> El físico dice:
> - Bueno yo creo que lo mejor es encontrar un tronco grueso y golpear las latas para abrirlas.
> ...



Pues el físico imagino que sería teórico porque, no me jodas, golpear contra un tronco habiendo piedras.


----------



## erebussoyyoperdielperfil (12 May 2018)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pues el físico imagino que sería teórico porque, no me jodas, golpear contra un tronco habiendo piedras.



Joe tío es un chiste, jombre.


----------



## Poseidón (12 May 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Una señora de 90 años muy estreñida visita a su doctor para solucionar el problema. El doctor le manda tomar unos supositorios para así regular el tránsito rectal. La mujer sale de la consulta y se va a la farmacia, compra los supositorios y se va a casa. Al llegar, intenta ponerse los supositorios pero al tener la espalda dolorida, no llega. En estas que pasa su nieto y le dice:
> 
> - Niño, ven anda! Pon esto en el orificio.
> 
> ...



Traumatizante por dios.::


----------



## Cetero (12 May 2018)

Familia irlandesa muy pobre con tres hijos que malviven a cuenta de ordeñar una vaca.
El padre se levanta a las 06:00 para ordeñar a la vaca y se la encuentra muerta. Desesperado, se suicida.
Al cabo de un rato, aparece la madre, ve el panorama, se hunde completamente y se suicida también.
Otro rato después, el mayor, de 20 años, se despierta, ve el panorama y se encuentra a una leprechaun(una especie de duende irlandes) al lado. La leprechaun le dice: "Si me hechas 5 polvos seguidos, resucito a tu madre, a tu padre y a la vaca, pero si no te dejo muerto"
El chaval acepta, pero al tercer polvo no puede más, y la leprechaun lo mata.
Al cabo de otro rato aparece el mediano, y lo mismo. Cuatro polvos y la leprechaun lo mata.
Después aparece el hijo de quince años, y la leprechaun le dice lo mismo.
El chico se queda pensando y le pregunta "¿y si te hecho seis seguidos?"
la leprechaun dice "Si me hechas 6 polvos seguidos, resucito a tu madre, a tu padre, a tus dos hermanos, a la vaca, y os doy una olla llena de oro"
El chaval se queda pensando y le pregunta "¿y si te hecho siete seguidos?". 
La leprechaun dice "Si me hechas 7 polvos seguidos, resucito a tu madre, a tu padre, a tus dos hermanos, a la vaca, y os doy una olla llena de oro y os hago la familia más rica de Irlanda"
Y el chaval pregunta "¿Pero aguantaras?, porque la vaca no aguantó.


----------



## Polirisitas (12 May 2018)

qué le dise un pecho a otro?
pecho de menos

badumtsss


----------



## barullo (13 May 2018)

-Paco ¿por qué te has pintado la polla como las columnas del garaje?

-Para ver si la rozas, hijaputa ::


----------



## Riviere (13 May 2018)

Baja un tío al infierno y le pregunta al demonio de guardia por un colega de su barrio muy fiestero, le indica al fondo en una salita. Allí está el colega con dos mulatas imponentes a cada lado en un sofá. Le dice el amigo : Hostia Manolo, no te quejarás... Dos tías buenas, tu sofá... Y le contesta el otro : Hombre, tampoco te creas... Y le replica el amigo : Pero tío, si esto es el infierno cómo será el cielo... En la mesita había un porrón lleno de cava y lo coje el amigo y dice : Un trago a nuestra salud. Lo levanta y dice: Pero si no tiene agujero... Y dice el Manolo : Ni estas tampoco...


----------



## Riviere (13 May 2018)

Son dos pulgas que se encuentran y una va con gabardina y bufanda. La otra que va de manga corta y Bermudas le dice :¿Donde vas asi?. Y contesta : Es que estoy en el bigote de un motero y está todo el día moto para aquí, moto para allá y estoy helada.. La otra le dice : Tu eres tonta, búscate una mujer, te subes por las medias y llegaras a un lugar calentito y estarás muy bien. Al cabo de un tiempo se vuelven a encontrar y sigue aquella con la gabardina. Le dice la otra : ¿Todavía estás así, no hiciste lo que te dije?. Y contesta : Pues sí que lo hice y llegué donde me dijiste, pero no se como coño he vuelto a parar al bigote del motero otra vez.


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 May 2018)

Un moro para a repostar gasolina...

Coge la manguera y el surtidor le dice....

-ha elegido usted .....

Y responde

- a elegido va a ir tu puta madre


----------



## barullo (20 May 2018)

-Joder que me le han quitado la nocilla a mis hijos, caguen la puta...

-Que no, Pepe que lo que te han quitado a tus hijos es la tutela 

::


----------



## barullo (26 May 2018)

- Carmen, ayer fué tu cumpleaños ¿no?

- Si, ayer fué mi cumpleaños

- ¿Y qué te regalaron?

- Pues me regalaron una radio

- Oyeee!

- Me regalaron unas zapatillas

- Andaaa!

- Me regalaron unas gafas

- Miraaa!

- Me regalaron unas bragas

- Coñooo!

::


----------



## Bruteztrausen (26 May 2018)

Papá, papá, en el colegio me llaman ninfómana.
Anda niña, no hagas caso y vete a la cama
ESO ESO, Y QUE VENGA EL COCO Y ME COMA EL COÑO!


----------



## barullo (6 Jun 2018)

Una que le dice a su marido:

-Cari ¿te gusta Siniestro total?

-me encanta!

-pues...baja a ver el coche ::


----------



## barullo (22 Jun 2018)

Esto es un ex-legionario que hacía 20 años que llevaba un tatuaje en el pecho.

Le encuentra un amigo y le dice:

-¿Y esto con el agua no se borra?

Y dice:

-No lo sé ::::::


----------



## barullo (7 Ago 2018)

-Soy Garcia de homicidios ¿quién es?

-Agente Escobar

-¿qué ha pasado?

-asesinato de un varon de 38 años. Su madre le ha dado 20 puñalás por pisar lo fregao.

-¿han detenido a la madre?

-no, todavía está mojado::


----------



## barullo (18 Ago 2018)

2 vascos:

- Oye ¿qué es la viagra?

- Pues Pachi es un medicamento para tener sexo 4 ó 5 veces al día

- Ayvalahostia un tranquilizante pues ::


----------



## Pseudoalfa (18 Ago 2018)

Dos abuelas.
- Fernanda ¿si volvieras a ser joven te volverias a casar con tu marido?
- Claro que sí, que se joda.


----------



## barullo (1 Sep 2018)

Vuelven un marido y su mujer de una fiesta y subiendo las escaleras de casa le dice el marido:

- Amor tienes el culo como una lavadora de jrande, jajaja.

Más tarde ya en la cama el marido quería follar y se lo dice a su mujer y ella contesta:

- Para una prenda tan pequeña no pongo yo la lavadora, lávala a mano...::


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 Sep 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Vuelven un marido y su mujer de una fiesta y subiendo las escaleras de casa le dice el marido:
> 
> - Amor tienes el culo como una lavadora de jrande, jajaja.
> 
> ...



Son el Melo y sra, no ?


----------



## barullo (1 Sep 2018)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Son el Melo y sra, no ?



Jojojo::


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2018)

- Mamá mamá la radio se está quedando sin pilas!

- Es el Bumbury, idiota.

::


----------



## barullo (10 Sep 2018)

Un matrimonio había llegado a un acuerdo:

Quién muriera primero volvería de la otra vida a informar al otro, pues no sabían si existía la reencarnación. Su mayor temor era que no existiera nada después de la muerte.

Después de una larga vida juntos el marido fué el primero en morir, y fiel a la palabra dada cumplió con con lo acordado en vida.

-Puri, Puri...

-¿Eres tú, Paco?

-Sí, he vuelto y tal como dijimos te cuento. Esto es maravilloso.

-¿Y qué haces? ¿qué se siente?

-Me levanto por la mañana y nada más levantarme echo varios polvos. Tomo el desayuno y voy al campo de golf. Después me echo la siesta a la sombra -el sol aqui calienta demasiado- y después de la siesta follo un par de veces más. A continuación tomo un almuerzo con el que disfrutarías, pues solamente como verduras. Después vuelvo al campo de golf y el resto de la tarde continuo follando. Luego la cena y vuelvo al campo de golf a seguir hinchandome de follar, y cambiando de hembra cuando quiero, y así hasta altas hora de la noche. Luego a dormir y al día siguiente se comienza de nuevo.

-Oh Paco, estás en el cielo!

-No Puri no...Estoy en Tomelloso y ahora soy un conejo 

::


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (10 Sep 2018)

Esto es la escuela, en la clase de mates, y el profesor plantea el siguiente problema:
-Un campo de 20 metros x 20 metros, lleno de melones, y en cada metro cuadrado hay 10 melones, cuantos melones hay en el campo?
Y salta el gitano de la clase y dice:
- 2 viajes con la fragoneta llena...


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (10 Sep 2018)

Se abre el telón y se ve una cola de gente.
Se cierra.
Se vuelve a abrir y se ve a un grupo de gitanos colandose y poniendose a primera fila.
Se cierra.
Se vuelve a abrir y se ve a los del final de la fila quejandose a los gitanos que se han colado.
Se cierra.
Se vuelve a abrir y se ve a los gitanos respondiendo a estos.

Como se llama la película???



Spoiler



los ultimos sus murais




Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

---------- Post added 10-sep-2018 at 17:39 ----------

Esto son tres gitanas hablando en el parque de sus churumbeles y sus virtudes gitaniles, y la primera de ellas empieza diciendo:
Mi Adonai siempre ha sido muy resabiado, con solo 5 años, se metio el solito una vez en el corte ingles, y me robó 4 botes de perfume calvin clein y 2 pares de calcetines....

Y todas: braaavo por el adonai....

Llega el turno de la 2a gitana y dice:
Pues mi Chencho aun mas, un dia, con solo 3 añitos lo lleve al decatlones ese a dar un paseo, y al salir por la puerta, se llevaba puestas unas nike air de esas en los pies, una camiseta del barça y el bolso que le quito a una paya... y todo sin darme cuenta yo...

Y todas: braaaavooo por el Chencho

Y salta la tercera y última gitana y dice:

Pues mi Lolo es el que mas, fijaos que un dia, estando yo embarazada de el, me picaba el coño, me lo arrasqué, y sin enterarme yo me quitó todos los anillos de oros, sellos y pulseras y nomeolvides que llevaba puestos tu.... 



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (10 Sep 2018)

Dos amigos que se encuentran por la calle...

- Donde vas tan pronto por la vida Paco??

- A pescar al rio

- Y las cañas???

- Joder, como sabes liarme... venga, vamos para el bar!!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (12 Sep 2018)

Esto es un sordo que le dice a un tonto:

- tres mas dos?
- cuatro
- por el culo te la hinco!!!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (12 Sep 2018)

- Mamá te presento a mi novio Pachacutec. Es peruano y pertenece a una antigua civilización.

- ¿La inca?

- Hasta el fondo, mamá, y 2 o 3 veces al día 

::


----------



## barullo (13 Sep 2018)

- Alcánzame el ese de la esa que dejé allí dentro de aquello.

- ¿el queee?

- Madre del jamón hermoso Paco, pareces tonto

::


----------



## barullo (13 Sep 2018)

- La leyenda dice que es muy probable que entre estas montañas viva el yeti...

- Manquepierda!

::

- He hecho una entrevista de trabajo en la fabrica de El caserío.

- Y qué tal?

- Pues nada, se ve que no cumplía con los requesitos 

::


----------



## PATITOXXL (14 Sep 2018)




----------



## barullo (20 Sep 2018)

- Papá ¿qué significa prejuicio?

- eso es la piel que cubre el capullo, hijo.

- pues mi profesor dice que no debemos tener prejuicios.

- eso es porque es judío.

::


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (20 Sep 2018)

- Adolf!!! Que haces rompiendo con un bate la mesita de noche!!!!

- Es que soy antimesita

- Joder, encima de subnormal, me ha salido disléxico.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2018)

-Paco ¿qué tal en la piscina con los niños?

-Estoy hasta los huevos!

-Entonces no cubre mucho

::

Si quieres cambiar el mundo hazlo de soltero...

De casado no te dejan ni cambiar de canal

::::

Entra un tío en un bar con una pistola y dice:

-Tengo 20 balas en el cargador y 1 en la recámara...lo único que quiero saber es ¿quién ha estado acostandose con mi mujer?

Desde el fondo del bar se escucha una voz muy tímida que dice:

-Te van a faltar balas

::::::


----------



## Enterador (21 Sep 2018)

Pablo Iglesias defiende a Pedro Sánchez frente a los medios que cuestionan su tesis


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (21 Sep 2018)

- Padre, vengo a confesarme
- Dime hijo, dime tus pecados
- Pues que soy un chulo.
- un chulo? Y que?
- y que de que, cura de mierda!!! Que te meto una patada que te desmonto el confesionario!!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sin pilas_borrado (21 Sep 2018)

Llamó a la puerta de la casa de su novia y abrió el padre de la muchacha.

- ¿Qué desea, joven?

- Pues verá, vengo a hablar con usted.

- Bueno, pues pase, vayamos a la sala y dígame lo que quiere.

¿Y bien?

El joven, muy decidido, respondió:

- Mire usted, vengo a comunicarle que a su hija y a mí nos gustaría compartir nuestras vidas. Nos queremos casar.

El señor sonrió.

- Pues está muy bien, pero cuénteme, muchacho. ¿Cuenta con un salario digno para poder sustentar a mi hija y los hijos que vengan?

El joven, con todo el aplomo del mundo, contestó:

- Mire, aunque soy ingeniero, no gano mucho. Sin embargo, su hija me ha dicho lo que ganan su esposa y usted. Por lo cual, confiamos en tener una ayuda de ustedes para poder pagar el teléfono, gasolina y algunos gastos ...

Un poco sorprendido por la respuesta, el padre le hizo otra pregunta:

- Bueno, ¿y piensan comprar un apartamento o una casa? ¿O prefieren alquilar…?

El joven, con mirada inocente, contestó:

- Si antes le pedí una pequeña ayuda económica, hemos pensado que, como esta casa es muy grande y pueden vivir perfectamente dos matrimonios, no es necesario comprar o alquilar apartamento o casa. Deseamos vivir en esta casa con ustedes.

El señor, desconcertado por la actitud del muchacho, preguntó:

- Dígame ¿Tiene coche?

El joven, sonriendo, respondió:

- Mire, no tengo coche porque he estado pensando que si usted tiene tres, para qué vamos a comprar uno más. Usted nos puede dejar uno.*

En ese instante, entró en la sala la madre de la novia, quien, mirando primero al joven y luego a su esposo, preguntó:

- ¿Se puede saber de qué hablan?

El esposo respondió:

- Querida mía, quiero presentarte al señor árbitro, quien pretende ser el marido de nuestra hija.

El joven, desconcertado y molesto, dijo:

- Oiga, ¿por qué me llama señor árbitro?

A lo que el presunto suegro contestó:

- Y… ¿Cómo demonios quieres que te llame si hasta ahora lo único que vas a poner es el pito?


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (21 Sep 2018)

- Mira mamá!!! Está venando!!! Caen pocos de viene!!

- Juan, hay que llevar al niño a un golopeda

- Si, y creo que deberíamos ir dotos tunjos


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

---------- Post added 21-sep-2018 at 18:16 ----------

- Cariño, esta noche estaremos solos en casa, sin criaturas, relajados, con buena musica y buen vino, que te gustaria que te hiciera?

- croquetas.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

---------- Post added 21-sep-2018 at 18:23 ----------

- Papa, miguelito se ha puesto el bañados y se ha metido en la piscina, me puedo meter con el?

- Si claro hijo, te puedes meter con el.

- Miguelito! Hijodeputa!!! Eres la cosa mas tonta que ha parido madre!!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fachacine (21 Sep 2018)

-Oye ¿tú te duchas después de follar?
-¡¡Pues claro!!
-Joder macho pues a ver si follamos más ¿eh?...


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2018)

-¿Quién es?

- El padre de tus hijos, abre...

- No, hoy no necesito butano.

- Que soy Antonio, tu marido!

- Joder pues no me líes!!

::


----------



## barullo (24 Sep 2018)

Mister Nini y su madre:

- Mama, mama!! Al fin encontré trabajo

- Que alegría me das hijo, Dónde?

- Aquí, en este diccionario ¿ves? Tra ba jo

::

- Juan, donde vas tan deprisa?

- A casa, que está mi mujer exactamente igual que el primer día que vino al mundo

- Jo, que suerte ¿desnuda?

- Qué va! Gritando!

::::


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (25 Sep 2018)

- para la fiesta, tu traes las birras, tu la ginebra, tu la fanta, tu algo para comer....

- y yo que traigo?

- tu ron.

- de suchard?

- tu al final no vienes.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (25 Sep 2018)

Un tío que llega a una pajarería:

-Buenas tardes

-Buenas tardes ¿qué deseaba?

-Venía buscando para comprar un loro.

-Pues llega en el momento idóneo porque me acaban de llegar unos loros del amazonas que son preciosos...

-Venga vamos a verlos...hostias qué loros más bonitos!

-Esos están en 2.000 euros...

-Buff se me va de precio ¿no tiene una cosita más barata?

-Pues mire estos loros son del amazonas brasileño, pero tenemos del amazonas venezolano y estos están en 400 euros...

-Joer es que se me va de precio...

-¿Y usted cuánto dinero trae?

-Pues 50 euros...

-¿50 euros, pisha? ¿50 euros pa un loro? bueno vámonos a "oportunidades"...

Llegan a "oportunidades" y había allí un loro precioso...

-Joer qué loro más bonito ¿y este en cuánto está?

-Este está en 50 euros...

-¿50 euros? ¿y el loro habla?

-Pregúntele...

-Loro ¿tú cómo estás?

-De puta madre, colega ¿y tú como estás?

-Caguen los muertos del loro, el loro es la caña...¿y tú de qué equipo eres, loro?

- Yo del Real Madrí...

-Caguen su putamadre del Real Madrí como yo...y este loro ¿como es que vale tan barato?

-Es que este loro tiene un fallo órganico, el loro no tiene patas...

-Bueno ¿y cómo se agarra al palo?

-Tiene una picha retráctil que se enrrolla en el palo y con eso se agarra...

-A mí me da igual eso, el loro habla, el loro es de puta madre, el loro es precioso...oye loro ¿y tú de qué partido politico eres?

-Qué coño partido politico yo soy de Don Francisco Franco, caudillo de España por la gracia de Dios...

-Caguen la puta...me llevo el loro, me llevo el loro.

Total que se lleva el loro a su casa y cuando llegan le dice:

-Oye loro ¿tú cómo te llamas?

-Yo Paquito como Don Francisco Franco...

-Mira mi mujer creo que es un poquito putilla, tú controlala y si ves algo raro despúes cuando venga del trabajo me lo cuentas...

-Vale colega pero me traes 2 kilos de pipas...

-Vale yo te traigo 2 kilos de pipas...

Llega por la noche después de currar y dice:

-Quillo, Paquito ¿qué tal mi mujer?

-Tu mujer es una guarra, qué puta!

-¿Qué ha pasado?

-Ha llegado un tío moreno, con los ojos verdes, le ha empezado a quitar el sujetador, las bragas, le ha comido los pezones, le ha abierto las piernas y la iba descendiendo poco a poco con la lengua, le ha empezado a comer todo...

-Bueno ¿y qué más, qué más?

-Yo qué sé, pisha, porque yo me empalmé y me caí del palo 

::::::


----------



## barullo (26 Sep 2018)

-Paco ¿has barrido?

-Sí

-¿Has fregado?

-Sí

-¿Has planchado?

-Sí

-Logaritmo neperiano de 1437

-No sé

-Eah, pues hoy no follas

::


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (26 Sep 2018)

Se abre el telon, y se ve una gitana que le dice a su niño:
- Adonay, sal al balcón y llama a la tia Ana que venga.

Se cierra el telón.

Como se llama la película?





Spoiler



Titaaaa aaaaniiiiiiii!!!




Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (27 Sep 2018)

-Hostia, Manolo ¿que me han dicho que te has casado?

-Sí, es que no me gustaba cocinar, limpiar, ni planchar...

-¿Y qué tal?

-Ahora me va gustando

::


----------



## El melonero reloaded_borrado (27 Sep 2018)

Una cena familiar suegros, hija y yerno y tal....

- cariño, cuentale a mis padres que te hice ayer y te gusto tanto

- pues si, uf, una mamada tremenda, hasta el fondo, y se lo tragó todo, una fiera su hija, felicidades!!!

- lo de las croquetas idiota!!!!

- a si, muy buenas.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2018)

Una esposa llama al marido al curro:

- ay mi amor, olvidé darte las pastillas para tu diarrea y te dí las de mis nervios...¿cómo estás?

-to cagao pero tranquilo 

::


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2018)

Una pareja de gitanos que va al ginecologo y habla el marido:

Ay mire doctor, es que tenemos un problema. Mi mujer y yo queremos tener condescendencia pero no podemos. Y no sabemos si es porque yo soy omnipotente o mi mujer es hísterica. Anteriormente habíamos ido a otro doctor, que nos dijo que la mujer tenía la vajilla rota y la emperatriz subida, y como además la operaron de la basílica balear no sabemos si eso puede haber influido ¿verdad?.

También a mí hace unos cuantos años me operaron de la protesta y a lo mejor me han dejado escuelas en el cuerpo. Nos recomendaron ir a un médico de la capital que era muy bueno y en la consulta a mi mujer le hicieron una coreografía y el médico nos dijo que no veía nada raro y nos recomendó que hiciesemos el cojito a diario, entonces ella 15 días y yo otros 15 días estuvimos haciendo el cojito pero ná.

Volvimos aquí con otro doctor que nos recomendó que hicieramos vida marítima de ende seguío y nos fuimos a Barbate. Además mi mujer hace tiempo que tuvo un alboroto y nació el féretro muerto, y a lo mejor eso ha influido también ¿verdad?

Pero yo creo personalmente que tol problema es que mi mujer es frigorifica porque nunca llega al orégano

::


----------



## Grapero (30 Sep 2018)

-Mari, me se pegan las bragas
- Será se me...
-No se si es seme o mierda, pero me se pegan las bragas.


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2018)

Va un niño a una tienda y dice al dependiente:

- ¿Me da unas pilas para mi coche teledirigido?

- Tráemelo para que lo vea.

- No, se las pongo yo en casa.

- Pues entonces no te doy nada.

Al día siguiente vuelve el niño y dice:

- ¿Me da una semilla para plantar en mi maceta?

- Tráeme la maceta.

- No, yo la planto en casa.

- Entonces no te doy nada.

Al día siguiente vuelve otra vez el niño, esta vez con una bolsa de plástico, y dice:

- Meta la mano.

- ¡Niño, qué asco! ¡Esto es una cagada!

- ¿Me da un rollo de papel higiénico?

::


----------



## Cacaceitero (30 Sep 2018)

Chistaco inventao,¿qué es un tío que fantasmea y miente mucho acerca de lo mucho que liga y hace tuntún?



Spoiler



Un falsifockador


----------



## barullo (10 Oct 2018)

- Paco ¿se puede saber qué hacías saliendo de casa de la vecina?

- Pues me la encontré en el ascensor, estaba melancólica y me la follé...

- ¿Me la queeeee?

- Melancólica, así como tristona

::


----------



## barullo (11 Oct 2018)

No sé si os habéis enterado que en Japón han inventado una máquina que atrapa ladrones.

La han puesto allí a funcionar y en 10 minutos ha cazado a 15 ladrones...

En cuanto los alemanes se han enterado han hecho una copia de la máquina en Alemania y la han puesto en Berlín a funcionar, y en 10 min. ha atrapado a 10 chorizos...

La máquina se la han vendido a España y la han puesto en marcha en Madrid...

...y en 5 minutos han robao la máquina

::


----------



## barullo (18 Oct 2018)

- Amor, me ha salido un granito en el culo...

- ¿Te lo reviento?

- Bueno, pero ten cuidado con el granito...

::

- Juan, lo siento pero no podré ir a tu fiesta, se ha muerto mi hermano

- Pero cuantos hermanos tienes?

- Pues no sé, cuantas veces piensas invitarme a tus fiestas de mierda?

::


----------



## barullo (20 Oct 2018)

- Paco ¿cómo te fué en el campeonato de tiro con arco para disléxicos?

- Fuí certero

- Entonces ganaste ¿no?

- No cojones, certero, entre el gesundo y el tuarco

::


----------



## barullo (21 Oct 2018)

Un lepero se monta por primera vez en un helicóptero, se queda extrañado un momento y le dice al piloto:

- Hoyga ¿quién fué el imbécil que inventó este trasto?

- Pero si fué un español, fué Juan de la Cierva...

- Ya me parecía a mí que tenía que ser español...¡con el calor que hace aquí dentro y pone el ventilador fuera!

::


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Oct 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Un lepero se monta por primera vez en un helicóptero, se queda extrañado un momento y le dice al piloto:
> 
> - Hoyga ¿quién fué el imbécil que inventó este trasto?
> 
> ...



Menos mal que esos chistes son con leperos y no hay leperos clamando venganza ni poniendo denuncias. Llegan a ser gitanos y ya la tenemos liada.:XX:


----------



## barullo (21 Oct 2018)

siken dijo:


> Menos mal que esos chistes son con leperos y no hay leperos clamando venganza ni poniendo denuncias. Llegan a ser gitanos y ya la tenemos liada.:XX:



Hay varios chistes de gitanos en el hilo, menos los que puso el Melonero que están borrados por la inmolación


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Oct 2018)

barullo dijo:


> Hay varios chistes de gitanos en el hilo, menos los que puso el Melonero que están borrados por la inmolación



Me refería a la colección entera de chistes de Lepe que los deja como tontos, no al hilo este en sí. 

Ya había visto los chistes de gitanos.


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2018)

Estaba un borracho orinando en la calle y pasa una señora que empieza a gritar: 

- ¡Menudo desvergonzado! ¡Qué horror! ¡Que bestia!

- Pasee usted tranquila señora, que lo tengo agarrado por la cabeza.

::

Entra Jaimito en la habitación de los padres mientras estaban haciendo el amor, el padre se tapa como puede y Jaimito pregunta:

- ¿Qué haces papá?

-Le estoy poniendo una inyección a mamá.

-Oh! Pobrecita, debe estar muy mala, porque a la mañana el jardinero le puso otras dos.

::

- Cariño, creo que estás obsesionado con el fútbol y me haces falta.

- ¡¿Qué falta?! ¡¿Qué falta?! ¡¡Si no te he tocado!!


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Ene 2019)

-Me ha dicho el médico que mis huesos están descalcificados.
-Bueno... lo importante es que hayan participado.


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Ene 2019)




----------



## barullo (30 Ene 2019)

En un colegio de curas se acerca un niño a un sacerdote durante el recreo: 

- Padre ¿me compra usted una papeleta de la tombola de la marquesa? el primer premio es un coche, y cada papeleta cuesta 30 euros...

- Joder con la marquesa

- Ese es el segundo premio

::


----------



## barullo (18 Feb 2019)

-Quillo que me han dicho que mi mujer me pone los cuernos

-y eso? Qué has hecho?

-el otro dia la seguí...salió de mi casa muy arregladita con faldita, tacolines y medias y la recogió un tio con un coche y yo los seguí con la moto, y llegaron a casa de este hombre y se bajaron mi mujer y él y entraron...

-y tú qué hiciste?

-yo me puse a mirar por la ventana y se metieron al dormitorio...yo mirando por la ventana del dormitorio y el tio se puso en pelotas y va mi mujer y se quedó en pelotas también...y se metieron los 2 en la cama pero ya echaron la persiana y me he quedado con la duda


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Mar 2019)

-Cariño ¿me ves gordo?
-¡Qué va! ¡si pareces un caballero inglés!
-¿En serio?
-Claro, Lord Zas.


-¿Me podría decir su número de DNI sin la última letra?
-Pues claro , a ver si te crees que por ser rubia soy tonta. Anota: Nuev...cinc...siet...och...


----------



## Diablo (11 Mar 2019)

En la puerta del ayuntamiento una manifestación de gitanos pidiendo trabajo…
– ¡¡¡¡QUEREMOS TRABAO!!!!!…
A esto que se le acerca un contratista a uno de ellos y le ofrece un puesto de albañil, y le contesta el gitano…
– ¡¡¡ANDA PAYO CON TOS LOS GITANOS QUE HABEMOS AQUÍ TAS TENIO QUE VENIR EN BUSCA MIA!!!


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Mar 2019)

-Abra el cadáver.
-Pata de cabrer. 
-¡Oiga, o se pone serio o llamamos a otro forense!


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Mar 2019)

-Hola ,vecino. ¿Tienes sal?
-Sí, pero la tengo gorda.
-¡Hala, a tomar por culo la sal! ¡cómo me lías, picarón!


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Mar 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Mar 2019)




----------



## Ted Mosby (30 Mar 2019)

Pacooo tu mujer chilla cuando hace el amor?

Siii, la oigo desde el bar


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (30 Mar 2019)

- Papá, papá, en el colegio me llaman inoportuno.
- Hijo, ¿te importaría contármelo luego, cuando acabe de cagar?


----------



## Pio Pio (30 Mar 2019)

Ted Mosby dijo:


> Pacooo tu mujer chilla cuando hace el amor?
> 
> Siii, la oigo desde el bar




La otra versión, Paco tu mujer chilla cuando hace el amor?.
Sí, pero un rato después cuando me limpio con las cortinas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Abr 2019)




----------



## Diablo (20 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Abr 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Abr 2019)




----------



## Nar-- (21 Abr 2019)

*vagidR: *Doctor soy un adicto sexual no hay día que no me haga 8-9 pajas.

Doc: Pero eso es salud hijo, y como hace?

*vagidR: pues nada me saco la chorra y empiezo a zumbarmela tal que así.

Doc: Hoija, pero, pero que hace! detengase!!!

vagidR: NO, NO, NO, ÉSTA (la paja) YA CAE!!*


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Abr 2019)

- Diga su nombre completo.
- Antoniopleto.


El médico me ha dicho que si cuido lo que como no engordaré
......2 horas llevo acariciando los donuts ...


He metido el brazo en el congelador y ahora tengo un cúbito de hielo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2019)

Porque llevaba César sandalias?





















Porque era Julio 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2019)

Como se llama la máquina de hacer antonios 

Antonio machín 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2019)

Si estás deprimido abraza un zapato

Un zapato consuela 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2019)

Un piloto le dice a un amigo.
Sabes que en realidad las cajas negras de los aviones son naranjas?
Y el amigo le dice
Ah pero que no son cajas??

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Abr 2019)

—Mi mujer y yo dormimos con un nórdico. 
—¿Y cabéis los tres en la cama?


—Ambrosio, ¿has traído mi moto? 
—Sí, señora marquesa, ¿se la meto en el garaje? 
—Vale, pero primero la moto, que va a llover. 


Más confuso que un romano mirando el letrero de un LIDL. 


—Doctor, me duele la cabeza. 
—¿El dolor es agudo? 
—Sí, pero no se pone tilde porque acaba en "r" 


-¿buenos dias , tiene algo para la irritación?
-si, ¿pero dónde?
-no sé , tu sabrás , es tu farmacia 


—Doctor, ¿qué tengo? 
—Una fístula. 
—¿Y es grave? 
—No, es esdrújula. 


Mi novia se ha tatuado una caracola tan realista en el interior de su muslo que si acercas la oreja puedes oler el mar. 


—Este fin de semana me fui al mar a pescar sardinas y no pesqué ni una. 
—¿Fuiste en balde? 
—No, fui en barco. 


-Cariño, creo que ha llegado ese crucial momento de toda relación en el que debemos dar el importante paso de buscar un hijo. 
-¿Cuál has perdido esta vez? 



-Seguro del coche? 
-Segurísimo agente 


- Papá, tu walkman se está quedando sin pilas
- Es Bunbury, niñato 


- Presenteeeeen armas!! 
- Capitán, mi fusil; fusil, mi capitán


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Abr 2019)

—Hola, soy el nuevo pizarrero, ¿qué hacemos hoy? 
—Techamos. 
—¡Pero si acabo de empezar! 


-Desde que tu hermana no es psiquiatra ha cambiado un montón. 
-Si, ya no es loquera. 



—Me duele el pecho. Dice mi marido que es por el tabaco. 
—Pues tía, déjalo. 
—Ay, pobre, si no sabe ni freírse un huevo. 



Si llamo al timbre y me abre un señor, ¿es un macho cabrío? 


—¡Loli, tu cuñado estaba cogiendo peras y se ha caído a un pozo. Lo han tenido que operar allí mismo de urgencia! 
—¡¿Y dónde está ahora?! 
—En el pozo peratorio... 


MANIFESTACIÓN DE MÉDICOS:











-Papá, ¿me ayudas con los deberes de Lengua?
-Por supuestérrimo, hijo. 
-Tengo que hacer una frase que incluya la palabra "catarsis". 
-Chupao. Apunta, nene: "Antes de salir de casa, hay catarsis los cordones de los zapatos".


----------



## barullo (23 Abr 2019)

Esto es el Melonero que lleva un pedo como un general prusiano y se mete al Cable a mear, con tan mala suerte que se equivoca y se mete al tigre de las tías...

El menda se pone a mear tan agusto y sin sacar fotos como acostumbra porque no puede ni apuntar a la taza con la picha del ciego que lleva y en esto que entra una señora y le dice:

- Pero hoyga que esto es para señoras!!!

Y se vuelve el rascanalgas y sin dejar de mear agarrandose la polla le dice:

- y "esto" también es para señoras no te jode


----------



## Diablo (23 Abr 2019)




----------



## pasabaporaqui (23 Abr 2019)

Como se llama el primo vegano de bruce lee?
Brocco lee

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Abr 2019)

— Smith, homicidios 
— Pertenton, científica
— Qué tenemos? 
— El tronco de un cadáver 
— Qué piensa? 
— No sé, esto no tiene ni pies ni cabeza 



-No me entran los vaqueros.
-Ni los indios... con lo fea que eres... 







- La procesión va por dentro. 
- Hannibal, deja de comerte a los nazarenos!


----------



## barullo (27 Abr 2019)

Uno que va a confesarse:

- Padre, hago el amor 5 veces al dia ¿eso es pecado?

- Eso no es pecado, eso es mentira cabrón



-¿se introdujo usted en un almacen a robar un vestido?

- para mi mujer, señor juez

- ¿3 noches seguidas?

- me hizo cambiarlo 2 veces, señor juez

- liberen a este hombre



- Papa papa ¿el hombre de dónde viene?

- el hombre siempre viene del bar, hijo

- ¿y entonces lo del mono?

- eso es un anís, hijo


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 May 2019)

- He ido al urólogo.
- ¿Y que te ha dicho?
- Que soy gilip0llas. Que los hurones se llevan al veterinario.



- ¿Vino blanco el señor?
- No, ha sido al ver los precios.



-Nombre?
-Bond, James Bond.
-Bien, Bond James Bond
-No: James y Bond a parte
-James Bonaparte?
-James Bond, y ya
-James Bonilla?
-Pon 007...



- Perdone, la chica que pasó la noche en mi habitación, ¿dejó alguna nota en recepción?
- Si, un 4.


—Buenas, deme una lija.
—¿Cómo la quiere?
—Basta, por favor.
—Joder, no se le puede ni preguntar.



—Ha tenido una niña preciosa.
—¿Me la puede enseñar, doctor?
—No creo que sea el momento ni el lugar, degenerado.


—Doctor, no puedo defecar.
—¿Estreñido?
—No, soy rubio natural.


Me he puesto a componer unas sevillanas, y no me salen. Y no me salen, me he puesto a componer unas sevillanas, y no me salen. Y no me salen


—Doctor, me duele la planta del pie
—Tiene usted un cuerpo extraño
—No empecemos a faltarnos el respeto, eh, hijo de puta



— Si te vacunas no tienes ni paperas. 
— ¿¿Tan caras son??


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 May 2019)

- ¿Chari tu cómo llevas lo de que tu novio la tenga tan gorda?
- Hombre, por un lado bien pero por el otro....

- Vamos a ingresar a su marido.
-¿A dónde lo llevan?
- Al 12 de Octubre.
- ¿De qué año?
- ¡Señora, que esto es una ambulancia, no el Delorean!!


Mecánico.
—Buenas. Mi coche no arranca.
—Eso es una bici.
—Ya... Es que mi coche no arranca.



—Voy a clases de natación.
—¿Y qué tal es tu monitor?
—Muy bueno, un Asus de 24 pulgadas.


—Jefe, necesito un aumento de la nómina.
—Pues hazle una foto y usa el zoom.


Oiga, llamo porque tengo tarifa plana y me va lento el internet del móvil
-¿Cuánto ha consumido, señor?
-Pues un gramo y medio, ¿por?



He ido al gimnasio a hacer pesas, pero ya estaban hechas y me he comido un gofre


-Hola, ¿es el 1004?
-Sí.
-Que se ponga Sancho III de Navarra.


—Mi novia es una presumida.
—¿Una coqueta?
—No gracias, ya he cenado.


-Te detesto!
-K de kilo!
-que dices?
-no se, has empezado tú


—Me voy a llevar a mi hermana a trabajar al campo.
—¿A la siega?
—No, a la otra.










Un borracho tropieza con un militar:
—Disculpe mi sargento
—¿Cómo que sargento?, ¿No ve las estrellas?
—Ah ok, disculpa mi cielo.


—¿Trajiste la tarea?
—No, mi perro formateó el disco duro.



-Papá cómprame un globo. 
-No. 
-Por favor. 
-NO. 
-¿Por qué nunca me compras globos? 
-Porque yo quería que fueras doctor, no un simple globero. 


-¿Jura decir la verdad, toda la verdad y nada más que la verdad? 
-Sí. 
-¿Dónde estaba cuando ocurrió el homicidio? 
-La verdad. 


¿Cuál es el verdadero nombre de tribilín? BILIN BILIN BILIN. 



—I love U. 
—¿De verdad?
—Sí, es mi vocal favorita. 


—¿Qué somos? 
—¡Médicos! 
—¿զᵘᵉ զᵘᵉʳᵉᵐºˢ? 
—¡ռթ lթ էﻪъεოթէ! 
—¿lεսรﻪէ ﻪรﻪъεէ զﻪรﻪ քﻪ८ε? 
—¡ج كm فا جيmف جفيo فo 


¿Alcohol? ¿Qué es eso? No está en mi Vodkabulario , espera lo buscaré en la Whiskypedia. 



—Papá, ¿me ayudas con matemáticas? 
—Claro. 
—¿Qué es una integral? 
—Es una suma con más fibra y menos calorías. 
—Gracias pa, yo puedo solo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 May 2019)

-Hola. Vengo al curso de ayuda para pirómanos. 
-Pase, siéntese y encienda la computadora... 
¡NO, NOOO, ESPERE, ASÍ NO! 

-Papá me pican los mosquitos.
-Pues APAGA LA LUZ 
(La apaga y entran 2 luciérnagas).
-Papá, papá ya me están buscando con linterna. 


-Sócrates, ¿qué le pasó a tu hermana la anoréxica?
-Yo sólo sé que no cenaba. 


-Mi amor, creo que es hora de dar el siguiente paso y que me vista de blanco. 
-Ok, vamos a inscribirte a karate


—¿Tienes Wi-Fi? 
—Sí.
—¿Cuál es la clave?
—Contratarlo y pagarlo todos los meses. 


-¡UN OVNI!
-¡Rápido, agarra la peor cámara que tengamos y graba como si tuvieras parkinson! 


Quizás los 3 tigres estaban tristes porque ellos comen carne, no trigo.


-Mamá, en la escuela me dicen Superman. -Ay Jaimito, otra vez te pusiste los calzoncillos encima de los pantalones. 


—Donde hubo fuego, cenizas quedan. Gracias a Dios se barrer. 
—Pues barre tu cuarto, asquerosa.
—MAMÁ ¡QUE NO COMENTES MIS PUBLICACIONES!


-Hola, ¿cómo te llamas?
- María de Los Ángeles, ¿y tú?
- Daniel de Nueva York. 


¿Los mayas de dónde son? 
-Obvio que de mayami. 


-Hola, ¿Cómo te llamas?
-David. 
-Ah, como la serie. 
-¿Qué serie?
-David Band Teori. 


— Quiero el reembolso de éstos condones.
— ¿El motivo?
— Aquí dice "SEXO SEGURO" y no he follado desde que los compré.










- Soy un tipo saludable.
- Ah. ¿Comes sano y todo eso?
- No, la gente me saluda... 


- Oye, ¿a cuánto vendes el piso?
- Alquilo.
- ¿Y cuánto pesa?


----------



## atasco (10 May 2019)

va un caracol y derrapa te a echo gracia'? menos gracia le da a la vieja q atropello


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 May 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (17 May 2019)

Un hombre llamó a mi puerta y me pidió una pequeña donación para una piscina local. Entonces le di un vaso de agua. 


- Cariño, tengo tu regalo. De cero a cien en dos segundos. 
- ¡¡¿¿Me has comprado el Ferrari??!! 
- Sí, claro, casi. Toma; una báscula.


- Están en un barco y dice el capitán: 
- Subid las velas. 
Y los de debajo se quedaron a oscuras... 


- Hola, ¿tiene comida de vegano? 
- Clago, y de inviegno. Esto es un buen guestaugante fgancés. 


Una mujer le dice a su marido: 
- He soñado que me regalabas un anillo de diamantes, ¿qué significará? 
- Cuando sea tu cumpleaños lo averiguarás... 
Llega el cumpleaños de la mujer, y, emocionada, coge el regalo, lo abre y ve un libro: El significado de los sueños. 


- Hola, ¿cómo te llamas? 
- Vanessah, con "v" y "h". 
- ¿Con VIH? Vaya, lo siento de corazón... 


- Oye, ¿te gustan mis gafas de sol?
- Pues la verdad es que no... 
- ¡Es que son progresivas! 
- Bueno, pues ya me irán gustando... 


—Hoy hablé con un diseñador gráfico. 
—¿Qué le dijiste?
—Una Big Mac, Coca y papas, por favor. 


-¿Qué tienen en común el reggaeton y los médicos? 
- Los dos tienen una letra de porquería. 


¿Por qué comes caracoles?
Porque no me gusta la comida rápida.


----------



## Mineroblanco (17 May 2019)

Va un hombre a confesarse con un cura muy tradicional y el feligrés le pregunta al cura: ¿Padre, cuantos hijos debo tener?
-¡Más!, ¡más!
Pero luego el cura se lo piensa mejor y le pregunta al feligrés: ¿Pero hijo, tú estás casado?


----------



## barullo (23 May 2019)

- Paco, a mi este vestido me hace gorda

- bueno tranquila Maite, a mi esta camisa me hace calvo...

- Pero tú estás calvo...

- Exacto


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Jun 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Jun 2019)




----------



## lasossa (10 Jun 2019)

- Diógenes, ¿dónde vas?
- A subir la basura


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Jun 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Jun 2019)

Cuando el guiri intenta volar el verano va a empezar.


Cuando veas a un guiri volar, ponte la crema solar


"Cuando el guiri vuela bajo hace un calor del carajo"


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Jun 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Jul 2019)

-Jefe, me cojo seis días de vacaciones para ir a Asturias.
-¿Hábiles?
-No, a Gijón.



-Queda usted detenido
-¿Por qué?
-Por suplantación.
-¿La de marihuana?
-De identidad.
-Ah, joder, qué susto.


----------



## barullo (2 Jul 2019)

Se va el niño a jugar y le digo a mi mujer:

Estamos solos, te hago lo que quieras...

...y aqui estoy poniendo cinta de carrocero que mañana pinto


----------



## PATITOXXL (6 Jul 2019)

-Hola a todos, me llamo Ramón y soy vegano.

-Perdona, pero esto es Alcohólicos Anónimos.

-Ya, pero es que si no lo cuento reviento.


----------



## barullo (6 Jul 2019)

- Bienvenido al examen de piloto, primera pregunta: ¿cuantos son 200 pies?

- 100 personas

- No hombre, no...

- ¿Haya algún cojo o qué?


----------



## barullo (17 Jul 2019)

Dos bujarrones que están enrrollados:

- ¿qué te pasa que te veo muy serio?

- ná...

- dime qué te pasa, piratón...

- que me dejes, que estoy enfadao...

- pero ¿por qué estás enfadao, cariño?

- porque estoy enfadao

- pero ¿por qué estás enfadao?

- porque me has engañao!

- pero qué te voy a engañar yo...tontorrón dime

- si, me has dado por culo y no he visto Cuenca!


----------



## damnit (17 Jul 2019)

Esto va un gobierno de la PSOE que gobierna y no roba


----------



## PATITOXXL (17 Jul 2019)

damnit dijo:


> Esto va un gobierno de la PSOE que gobierna y no roba







Eso no es un chiste, eso es simplemente mentira.


----------



## JMK (17 Jul 2019)

Paco, te acuerdas que te pedí el móvil? Pues le mandé un mensaje a mi mujer preguntando "follamos??" y va y me dice que sí. Hija de puta, como se daría cuenta de que era yo???


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Ago 2019)

—¿Sabe por qué le he parado? 
—No, agente. 
—Porque circula sin el cinturón de seguridad. 
—Es que me han operado y me han dado puntos en la tripa. 
—Me da igual. 100 euros de multa y le voy a quitar 3 puntos. 
—Prefiero que me los quite el médico. 


— ¿Qué puedo hacer para disimular los agujeros de la pared? 
— Comprar masilla. 
— Más mobiliario no, por favor. 


—Señor, esta en el hospital, ha tenido un accidente, ¿quiere que avisemos a alguien para que venga? 
—¡Sí! ¡A Scarlett Johansson! 



-Hola, quería apuntarme en la escuela oficial de idiomas
-¿Primer Apellido?
-Pacheco 
-No sea ansioso, déme el apellido y luego elige idioma. 


—¿Qué se cuece por aquí? 
—Doctor, no creo que esas sean formas de entrar en la Unidad de Quemados. 


- No debería decírtelo, pero tu marido está todo el día dándole al fornique.
- Lo sé, le encantan los videojuegos. 
- Claro. 


- ¿Sabe usted sumar? 
- Sí, claro, el Mediterraneo. 


- ¡Cariño, me apetece follarte ahora mismo! 
+ ¡Por Dios, que están mi madre y mi hermana delante! 
- No, no. El orden lo pongo yo.


----------



## barullo (13 Ago 2019)

Esto era un tartamudo que vendía biblias por las casas a puerta fria...

Entonces un día le llama su jefe porque había vendido muchísimas biblias y le dice:

- Oye Antonio ¿y tú cómo haces para vender tantas biblias?

- Bububuenas...yoyoyo llego y toco el timtimtimtimbre, mememe abren y digo: fufufufuenos dias, veveveveeendo bibibibibiblias...me la cococompra o se la leo


----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Ago 2019)

-¿Qué tal? ¿nervioso?
-Sí, un poco.
-¿Es tu primera vez? 
-No, ya había estado nervioso antes.


-Hola, venía a pedir un préstamo.
-¿Y la oveja?
-Viene a balarme.


-¿Cómo se dice Chuck Norris en vasco?
-Donostia.


-¿Ana Botella?
-Sí
-¿Nivel de inglés?
-Alto
-A ver, diga correr.
-Tu run
-Póngalo en una frase.
-En navidades tu run de Suchard


Entrevista de trabajo para escoger leñadores de árboles. Pregunta el entrevistador: ¿qué experiencia tienen?
-Yo estuve en Canadá cortando árboles en el norte, dice el estadounidense..
-Eu estuve em Brazil na selva de Amazonas, dice el brasileño
-Pues yo estuve en el Sahara ,dice el vasco.
Entrevistador: ¡Pero si en el Sahara no hay árboles!
Vasco: ¡Eso es ahora!


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Ago 2019)




----------



## Knispel Kurt (27 Ago 2019)

- Do you speak English?
- ¿Cómo dice usted?
- Do you speak English?
- ¡No lo entiendo!
- Le pregunto que si habla usted Inglés.
- ¡Ah sí, perfectamente! 


Doctor, cuando me meto coca me quedo como tonto, distante, como que no me entero...

Abstraído?

Claro! Un par de gramos


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Sep 2019)

- Papá. ¿Qué es Misógino? 
- La chica más guapa de todo el pueblo de Ógino. 
- Gracias papá. Contigo apruebo fijo. 
- Fijísimo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Sep 2019)

-¿Cómo te reconoceré?
-Mido 1,70 y peso 58 kilos. ¿Y yo a ti?
-Llevaré un metro y una báscula.


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Oct 2019)




----------



## barullo (28 Oct 2019)

Un mongolo que va a un puesto de helados:

- Me me me da un helado por favor?

- Si claro ¿de qué sabor?

- Da igual si se me va a caer


----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Nov 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Nov 2019)




----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (6 Dic 2019)

Pablo Iglesias afirma que la corrupción del PP representa "el mayor problema de España"


----------



## barullo (6 Dic 2019)

Un hombre se va a confesar al cura ,
-he pecado, he robado una gallina y no la puedo devolver porque me la he comido.
-no te preocupes hermano, reza 4 ave María y cuando salgas a la calle dale 20€ a la primera persona con la que te cruces.
-gracias padre.

El hombre reza y al salir de la iglesia en la primera esquina ve una mujer y le da 20€ , a esto la mujer le dice que no son 20€ que son 50€, a lo que el hombre le responde pero el cura me dijo 20€ , y la mujer le responde pero es que el cura es cliente de toda la vida.

El chiste es de @Lemavos


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (6 Dic 2019)

Pongo la sexta y hay un especial de la corrupcion en psoe y podemos


----------



## n_flamel (6 Dic 2019)

no conocía este Jilo, a ver si se da el milagro de que me lleguen notificaciones cuando se actualice.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Dic 2019)

¿Que hace Drácula montado en un tractor?


Sembrar el terror


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Dic 2019)

-Te espero con las bragas en la mano.
+Ooh, vooy!!!


.

.

.

-¡Estoy en Intimissimi, cariño, trae la visa!


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Ene 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Ene 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Ene 2020)




----------



## Tobermory (27 Ene 2020)

Es un tio que entra en una tienda y dice..
- ¡Buenas! Tiene alpargatas?
-¡Muy buenas!
- Muy buenas, muy buenas... ¿¿¿tiene alpargatas???




Una mujer quiere quedar preñada, pero su marido no quiere tener hijos, por lo que siempre insiste en tener la luz apagada y lo hace con condón; después de follar, el hombre va al baño, se quita el condón, le hace un nudo y lo tira por el retrete.
En estas, oye que su mujer le pregunta, desde la cama... "amor, como le pondremos al niño?" Y él dice, mientras tira de la cadena... "¡si se libra de ésta, le llamaremos McGyver!"




- Soldado, ayer no le ví en el ejercicio de camuflaje!
- Gracias, señor!!




Pedro Sanchez viaja en Boeing, en un vuelo trasatlántico. En éstas, que entra la azafata, con la cara demudada por el espanto y gritando....¡por Dios, por la gloria de su madre!! ¿Hay algún doctor entre el pasaje??? Y se levanta Pedro Sanchez todo contento, gritando... ¡¡Yo, yo!! 



-


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Ene 2020)

-¿Cómo se llama el primo vegano de Bruce Lee?
-Broco Lee


-He ido a alquilar un piso y el propietario era un tío super extraño.
-¿Excéntrico?
-No, está en las afueras. 


-¿Qué hace un mudo bailando?
-Una mudanza.


-Estás obsesionado con la comida
-No se a qué te refieres croquetamente.


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Ene 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Ene 2020)

-Pepito ¿quién fue Juana de Arco?
-Una drogadicta , profe.
-¿De dónde sacas eso?
-El libro dice que murió por heroína.


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Ene 2020)

- Camarero, este vino está malísimo.
- Señor, es un Ribera.
- Pues nos habrá tocado un Pakirrín.


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Feb 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Feb 2020)




----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (24 Feb 2020)

Va un borracho por la calle y se ecuentra a una gorda por la calle y este le dice:

-Buenas noches tanquecito

-¡Callate machista opresor hijo de puta borracho de mierda no me acoses mas!

-¡Hija de puta, es un tanque de guerra!


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Feb 2020)

-Mi novio me lleva todos los días el desayuno a la cama
-Nornal, eres tetraplegica
-Y tú una envidiosa de mierda


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Feb 2020)

"Esta mañana han entrado en el banco dos hombres con mascarilla.​Todo el mundo acojonado.​Menos mal que al final fue un atraco".​​


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Feb 2020)

-¿Por qué en Somalia no hay telenovelas? 
- Porque las emiten después de comer


----------



## sinosuke (28 Feb 2020)

-Soy el genio de los deseos. Te concedo dos deseos.

-Cómo dos deseos? No eran tres??

-Mira para abajo

-Hostias, qué pedazo de pollón tengo!

-Son muchos años currando de esto, colega....



.


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Feb 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Mar 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Mar 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Mar 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Mar 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Mar 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Mar 2020)




----------



## barullo (18 Mar 2020)

- Paco tú eres alérgico a los frutos secos ¿no?

- Yo sí...

- Pues la rubia que se fué anoche contigo tenía nuez...

- Sí, ya decía yo que esta mañana me picaba mucho el culo


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Mar 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Abr 2020)




----------



## zapatitos (1 Abr 2020)

Me han hecho un test del coronavirus de los que compró el Gobierno Español y me ha salido positivo y que va a ser una niña.

Saludos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Abr 2020)

Son malillos:


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Abr 2020)




----------



## ElFrutero (12 Abr 2020)

programador dijo:


> Din Don
> -Quien es?
> -Buenos días, soy el butanero
> -Pasa anda que tienes una labia...



que quieres hijo de la gran puta


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Abr 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Abr 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Abr 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Abr 2020)

- Yo soy ateo.
- Yo anolo, ucho gusto.
- El gusto es ío.


- ¿Te gustan más los Beatles o los Stones?
- A mí me gustan los Doors.
- Tienes que elegir uno.


- ¿Capital de España?
- La mayor parte en Suiza.



- ¿De qué signo es tu mujer?
- Debe ser de exclamación, porque se pasa el día gritándome...



- ¿Me pone un zumo de piña?
- ¿Natural…?
- De Pontevedra, pero no creo que eso importe...

A 9 de cada 10 hombres les gusta que las chicas vayan ligeritas de ropa. Al décimo le gustan los otros 9.




- Hola, quería estos zapatos.
- Dígame su número.
- Oh! 651862...
- No! Número de zapatos!
- Ah! Quiero 2.
- Por favor, atiende tú a la rubia.



- Qué maravilla, el cuadro que tienes colgado en esa pared!!
- Es un Murillo.
- Pues en ese murillo.




- Un placer venir a su mutua.
- Es mutuo.
- Un placer venir a su mutuo.


- Oiga, ¿el otorrino va por número?
- Van nombrando.
- Qué gran actor, pero no me cambie de tema.



- ¡Qué gordas y feas son tus hijas!
- ¡¡¿Cómo osas?!!
- Exacto



- Papá, ¿qué es el bullying?
- Era el restaurante de Ferran Adrià
- Pues en el cole hay carteles de "NO AL BULLYING"
- Por eso ha cerrao.



- Tengo unos informes que dicen que puede volver un grupo terrorista de hace años.
- ¿Los GRAPO?
- No, déjalos así, ya lo hará la secretaria.







- Mi sargento, ya están colocados los pivotes para el control.
- Conos
- Mo sorgonto, yo ostón colocodos los povotos poro ol control.



- Mi papá hizo la escuela primaria y la secundaria.
- ¿Y la universidad?
- No, ahí contrataron a otro albañil...



- Mi mujer quiso salir a la cubierta del yate y se golpeó con la ventana.
- Escotilla.
- Muchísimo y además torpe que te cagas.



- Tú traes las birras, tú ginebra, tú Fanta, tú algo de papeo...
- ¿Y yo?
- Tú ron.
- ¿De Suchard?
- Mejor no vengas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Jun 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Jun 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Jul 2020)

-Yo antes era militar.
-¿Y ahora?
-Ahora soy actor porno. Y voy a escribir un libro con mis memorias.
-¿Cómo se llamará el libro?
-"De cabo a rabo".


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Jul 2020)

Las capturas de pantalla deberían estar prohibidas en este hilo.


----------



## barullo (2 Jul 2020)

Ésto es un gangoso que entra al ultramarinos de un chepudo:

Hola, buenos dias señor que desea?

Buenog diag, Cuangto guegtan lag manjanas?

12 euros el kilo, señor...

Jodeeeegggg, que caggggooo....

Todo sube señor, todo sube...

Y que guegtan lag mondaguinags?

15 euros kilo, caballero...

Ogtiags que caggggoo..

Todo sube señor, todo sube...

A veg que guegtan log albadicoquegs...?

13.50 el kilo señor...

Jodog que caguego es ugté...

Todo sube, señor todo sube...

Me voigg...

Muchas gracias, señor...

Graciags po qué...?

Por no reirse de mi defecto...

¿Qué defegto?

La chepa...

¿la chepa?...ah yo creiag que era el culo...como todo sube...


----------



## kakarot (2 Jul 2020)




----------



## Catalinius (2 Jul 2020)

Va uno y se muere.
Moraleja: No vayas...y de ir, que te recuente Simón.


----------



## MellamanPACO_pacomé (2 Jul 2020)

Comandancia de la guardia civil de........entra una señorita.....
-Vengo a poner una denuncia por violación!!!!!
-siéntese y cuénteme lo ocurrido.
-me ha violado un funcionario.
-y como sabe que se trataba de un funcionario??
-PUES PORQUE HE TENIDO QUE HACERLO YO TODO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barullo (2 Jul 2020)

Un senegalés, que quiere venir a España y compra por 1000 € un pasaporte falso con una foto de Leonardo di Caprio.

El caso que llega a la frontera y hay una fila para pasar uno por uno delante del guardia civil. Cuando el tipo llega al guardia civil, le enseña el pasaporte to asustado. El guardia civil mira la foto se queda extrañado y le dice al hombre:

-¡Espérese un momento!

Entra dentro de la caseta y le dice al teniente:

-¡Mi Teniente! usted que es un hombre de mundo y tiene estudios… El Titanic ¿Se hundió o se quemó?


----------



## barullo (2 Jul 2020)

El emperador preguntó a Confucio que era una empresa, este le respondió:

-Una empresa es como un árbol lleno de monos, todos en ramas diferentes.

Unos intentan trepar, otros hacen el tonto, otros se pasan el día sin hacer nada. Los monos de arriba miran hacia abajo y solo ven caras sonrientes…

los monos de abajo miran hacia arriba y solo ven mierda que les cae encima.


----------



## barullo (2 Jul 2020)

Una vez llega un señor a pedir trabajo a un lugar muy serio, y el gerente le pide que pase para la entrevista. El gerente le pregunta al señor:

- ¿Qué sabe hacer usted?

- Nada, contesta el señor

- ¿Para qué es bueno?

- Para nada

- ¿Sabe siquiera barrer?

- No, no sé hacer nada.

- ¿Sabe barrer?

- No sé hacer nada

- ¿Es bueno para algo?

- No, para nada

- ¿Hay algo en lo que sea útil a la sociedad?

- No señor, no sé hacer nada

Hasta que el gerente se cabrea y le pregunta:

- Bueno entonces, ¿Por qué vino?

Y el señor le responde:

- Vine por el anuncio

Y el gerente le dice finalmente:

- ¿Cuál anuncio?

El señor le responde:

- El que dice: “Inútil presentarse sin solicitud”


----------



## barullo (2 Jul 2020)

La ONU acaba de terminar su primera encuesta de ámbito mundial, y el resultado ha sido un auténtico fracaso.

La pregunta era: "Dígame honestamente, por favor, ¿qué opina de la escasez de alimentos en el resto del mundo?"

Para empezar, en los paises sudamericanos no sabían qué era "por favor".

En Cuba pedían que les explicaran qué era "opinión".

En Europa no se entendía qué era "escasez".

En África no sabían qué era "alimentos".

En los Estados Unidos nadie sabía qué era "el resto del mundo"

Y en España, en el Congreso y en el Senado aún están debatiendo qué coño es "honestamente".


----------



## barullo (2 Jul 2020)

Un borracho que se está meando como un camaleón, y ve un bar abierto...

Se dirije a él a toda prisa, entra y dice:

-Niñooo, ponme un vodka con naranja...

Y se va corriendo al lavabo, pero con la prisa y el ciego que lleva, se mete en el de señoras, se saca el nabo y mea...

En ésto que entra una mujer mayor al servicio y le ve, y horrorizada le increpa:

-Oiga, que ésto es para señoras!!!!

Y el borracho se da la vuelta, y sin dejar de mear con la polla en la mano, responde:

-Coño, ¿Y ésto? ¿Y ésto para para qué es, entonces?


----------



## barullo (2 Jul 2020)

El director de Recursos Humanos de una importante consultoría se dispone a hacer una prueba de selección de futuros trabajadores.

Desde la tarima, propone a los candidatos el siguiente problema:


-Teniendo en cuenta el volumen que ocupan ustedes, la velocidad de un rayo lumínico solar, la suspensión del polvo desplazado por la tiza y las vibraciones emitidas por mis cuerdas vocales, calculen la edad que tengo.


Todos los candidatos tiemblan ante el problema, excepto uno que levanta la mano y dice de inmediato:


-Cuarenta y cuatro.


El director se sorprende y pregunta:


-Y usted, ¿cómo lo sabe?


-Porque tengo un hermano que tiene 22, y es medio gilipollas...


----------



## barullo (2 Jul 2020)

Un gangoso estaba en la comisaría obteniendo el documento de identidad. El funcionario que le atendía preguntó:

-¿Cómo se llama usted?

-Vedro Vérez...

El funcionario, sin poder contener una risita irónica, le preguntó:

-¿Con "be" de burro...?

A lo que el gangoso respondió:

-¡No! Con "ve" de tu vuta madre...


----------



## parserito (2 Jul 2020)

-En su currículum pone que le gusta echarse una siesta de 3 a 7.
-Así es.
-Vale, ya le llamaremos.
-Pero de 3 a 7 no!

----------------------

-Eres un egocéntrico!
-Yo? Pues anda que yo!

-----------------------

-Papa, viá montar una asociación de desganaos.
-¿Sin ánimo de lucro?
-Sin ánimo de na.
-Apúntame.
-Apúntate tu!

-----------------------

-¿Tiene algo para quitar las ganas de fumar?
-...Un cigarro?
-... Venga.

----------------------

¿Cómo se dice calzoncillo en Noruego? 
Escondinavo.

---------------------

¿Cómo se llama el chino mas rapido del mundo?
Chiuuuuun.

---------------------
¿Qué son dos vascos en una nube?
Chubascos.


----------



## barullo (2 Jul 2020)

En el colegio, la maestra les preguntaba a los chicos qué querían ser de mayores. Le preguntó a Luis y éste le contestó:

-Yo quiero ser arquitecto; y si me va mal, dibujante.

-Muy bien, Luis. ¿Y tú, María?

-Yo quiero ser gimnasta; y si me va mal, profesora de gimnasia.

-¿Y tú, Jaimito?

-Yo quiero mujeres y champagne.

La maestra se quedó pensando y preguntó:

-¿Y si te va mal?

-Paja y coca cola


----------



## barullo (4 Jul 2020)

Un granjero se dirije a comprar un gallo:

-Buenas, quisiera un buen gallo que cubra a todas mis gallinas...

-¿Cuantas tiene?

-180

Le saca un gallo francés, enorme, cresta levantada, ojos azules, plumaje precioso.

-Tome éste, es Phillipe Le Cock, no falla...

Llega a la granja y el gallo sale corriendo, agarra a la primera gallina, le echa 2 polvos, coge a la segunda y le echa el primero y cuando está echando el segundo, se queda frito.

-Qué mierda de gallo me vendieron, se zumba 2 gallinas y ya no puede más...

Entonces devuelve el gallo y explica lo sucedido.
El vendedor se disculpa y le saca un gallo japonés, imponente, con la cresta tiesa, los ojos grises, y playeras Nike.

-Éste es el Nico Sumo, pruebelo y luego me cuenta...

El granjero le suelta en el gallinero, y el gallo sale desesperao, se folla a la primera gallina, agarra a la segunda y la empala, a la tercera le hace el 69, y cuando está tirandose a la cuarta, reviente y cae muerto en medio del gallinero.

El granjero, ya hasta las pelotas, agarra el gallo por la pata, y se lo lleva al vendedor.

-Éste es el segundo gallo que me vendes, y revienta como el lagarto Jaén!!!

Entonces el vendedor le saca un gallo español, de Andalucia, todo flaco, todo pelón, ojeroso, hecho mierda, que se llama Manué...

Llega, lo suelta en el gallinero, el gallo sale corriendo, y se folla a las 180 gallinas, cada una en una postura distinta, luego pega una segunda vuelta y se las zumba a todas otra vez, sale corriendo, y se pasa por la piedra a la marrana...

Entonces el granjero le agarra por el cuello, le pega 2 leches y le mete en la jaula.

-Que fenomeno éste gallo!!! piensa el granjero.

Al dia siguiente le suelta de nuevo, le pega 2 vueltas al gallinero dandole a todo lo que tenia plumas, sale corriendo y se tira a la cabra, al perro, al gato, a la vaca, etc.

El granjero le pega 2 guantazos y lo encierra en la jaula.

-Jodío gallo hijo puta, si jodes a toda la granja te mato!!!

Al dia siguente va a buscar al gallo y se encuentra la jaula desarmada, y en el gallinero están todas las gallinas patas arriba, la vaca y la marrana con el culo colorao, hablando del Manué...El perro con el culo partio, a la cabra suspirando por Manué, y el granjero dice:

-Nooo!!! se me ha escapado el gallo y el vecino me va a matar.

Entonces coje el caballo y sale en su busca siguiendo la pista dejada por Manué...

Cabras abiertas de patas, 3 ardillas derrengás, un borrego poniendose crema anti-inflamatoria, un venado con hemorroides...Y de repente, a lo lejos, ve al Manué espachurrao en el suelo y 2 cuervos esperando que muriera...

-Noooo...Manué se me murió!!!

-Manué!!! al fin encuentro un gallo de verdad y se me muere!!!

En medio del lamento, Manué abre un ojo, mira al granjero, y señalando a los cuervos le dice:

-Ssssshhhhh...Callaté cabrón...

...Que me espantas a las morenitas!!!


----------



## barullo (4 Jul 2020)

Un vaquero galopando por las llanuras de Texas se encuentra con una india monísima...

-Hola, ¿como te llamas, trufita?

-Me llamo Flor de Azahar...

-¿Comanche?

-Sí, comanche intercalada


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Jul 2020)

Venía @Cormac borracho y toca el timbre de su casa. 
-Rimgg ringgg.. 
-Si quien eeesss? 
1Soy yo cari, baja y ábreme la puerta
-Otra vez has perdido las llaves?
-Nooo cari, que bajes abrirme la otra hoja del portal, no paso con los cuernos por la puerta normal
-Ahhh vale ya bajo.


----------



## barullo (4 Jul 2020)

Uno que va paseando y se encuentra a un amigo que hacía mucho tiempo que no veía y le dice:

- ¡Hombre Paco, cuánto tiempo! Dime, ¿a qué te dedicas?

- Pues mira, estoy estudiando psicología natural.

- ¿Psicología natural? ¿Y eso qué es?

- Pues mira muy sencillo; te pongo un ejemplo: ¿tú tienes un acuario?

- Sí.

- Entonces te gustan los peces.

- Sí.

- Si te gustan los peces te gusta la naturaleza.

- Sí.

- Si te gusta la naturaleza te gustan los animales.

- Sí.

- Si te gustan los animales te gusta también la raza humana.

- Pues mira, sí.

- Si te gusta la raza humana te gustan las mujeres.

- ¡SÍ!

- Pues, ya está. Te he hecho un estudio psicológico y he averiguado que te gustan las mujeres.

- ¡Ostia, qué guay! ¡Muy chulo, muy chulo!

Total, que se despiden, y el mismo de antes que sigue andando y se encuentra a otro amigo y le dice:

- ¡Hombre Manolo! ¿A que no sabes qué es lo que he aprendido?

- ¿El qué?

- Psicología natural.

- Y, ¿eso qué es?

- Pues te pongo un ejemplo: ¿tú tienes un acuario?

- No.

- Pues, ¡entonces eres maricón!…


----------



## barullo (5 Jul 2020)

Un hombre entra en la habitación con una cabra en los brazos.

Su mujer echada en la cama, está leyendo un libro.

Dice el hombre: 'Mira cariño, esta es la vaca con la que hago el amor cuando tienes jaquecas'

Le contesta la mujer: 'Si no fueras tan gilipollas te darías cuenta de que es una cabra'

El hombre sonríe y le contesta: 'Si no fueras tan gilipollas te darías cuenta de que estoy hablando con la cabra'


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Jul 2020)




----------



## barullo (9 Jul 2020)

2 curas que iban montados en una motillo y en un control rutinario , va y los para un mosso d'esquadra

-Bon dia, padres, ustedes siempre van con Dios ?

-Si señor , le contestan los curas .

-Y les dice el mosso: pues multa por ir tres en una moto


----------



## barullo (9 Jul 2020)

-Pacoooo!!!!...

...Te llamo por la cortadora de cesped...

-Pues se oye de puta madre tio!!!


----------



## Suburban2 (9 Jul 2020)

2 AMICS que se encuentran en la calle y se saludan...

-Paco, paco, estoy mu mal
-Porque Manolo?
-Siempre me estoy meando encima, OOOPS, otra vez
-Aparta illo!!!..ve al UROLOGO a que te cure!

Al cabo de unos dias
-Que Manolo, fuistes a ver al UROLOGO
-Pos SI & NO, fui, pero el UROLOGO no estaba y vi al PSICOLOGO instead
-Pero te ha curao...?
-NO, PERO HE APRENDIDO A VIVIR CON ELLO


----------



## barullo (12 Jul 2020)

Un cura tenía que ausentarse de su parroquia por una cita con el obispo en la ciudad. Llamó al sacristán y le dijo:

-Mira, hijo, mañana es el día de la confesión y yo tengo que ausentarme. Tendrás que darla tú.

-¡Pero, señor cura! ¡Yo no estoy preparado!

-Tranquilízate, que eso es fácil. Deja que venga un creyente y verás.

Llegó un creyente y pidió confesar.

-Padre, he pecado.

-¿Qué has hecho?

-Me hice una paja.

-¿Una sola?

-Bueno..., fueron dos.

-¿Dos?

-La verdad es que fueron tres.

-Está bien. Reza tres avemarías y deja 20 euros en el cepillo.

El padre se dirigió entonces al sacristán:

-¿Te has fijado? Ya has visto lo fácil que es.

Al día siguiente el cura se fue y el sacristán ocupó su lugar en el confesionario. Al rato, llegó el primer pecador.

-Padre, he pecado.

-¿Qué has hecho, hijo?

-Me hice una paja.

-¿Una sola?

-Bueno, no, fueron dos.

-¿Dos?

-Sí, dos.

-¿Pero estás seguro que fueron dos nada más?

-¡Que sí, padre, que fueron sólo dos!

-Entonces vete a tu casa y te haces otra, porque estamos de ofertas. ¡Aquí son tres pajas por 20 euros!


----------



## barullo (12 Jul 2020)

Esto es un viajante de comercio, que coge un tren en Madrid, y en eso que entra un pibonazo wapisima con un niño en brazos y se le sienta delante...

El viajante se le queda mirando, "qué wapa, qué wapa bofff"

En eso que la chica se saca una teta y le da al niño para que mame y dice:

-Venga niño a merendar...

Y el niño quita la cara

-Venga que tienes que comer...

Y el niño vuelve a quitar la cara

-Si no te lo comes tu, se lo voy a dar a éste señor...

Y al tio los ojos se le salian de las orbitas, nunca habia visto una breva tan wapa y tan cerca, porque su mujer las tenia planas, como huevos fritos.

La chica se saca la otra teta:

-A ver si te gusta más ésta...venga que si no te la comes tu, se la doy a éste señor...Que se la doy...

El menda ya con la lengua fuera: "mmmmmmmmm"

Y el niño que no queria...

Y luego el triki-triki del tren, imaginaros, aquellas tetas tan cerca pa'rriba y pa'bajo

-Que si no te la comes tu, se la voy a dar a éste señor...

Y así todo el rato...

Hasta que llega un momento que el señor se levanta:

-Basta ya, señora...Vamos a ponernos de acuerdo, o se la come el niño, o me la como yo, pero es que yo tenia que bajar en Guadalajara, y estamos llegando a Barcelona, por Dios!!!


----------



## barullo (12 Jul 2020)

Se encuentran un inglés, un alemán y un español en una cafetería y toman unas copas juntos.

De repente el inglés les dice a los otros:

- Oye, ese de ahí de enfrente es igualito a Jesucristo.

- Bah, que va a ser Jesucristo.

- Que sí, que sí. Pero si es igualito. La barba, la túnica… Ese
de ahí es Jesucristo seguro!

Se levanta el inglés, se dirige hacia el hombre de la mesa y tanto le insiste que ya el hombre le susurra al inglés:

- Mira, efectivamente soy Jesucristo, pero por favor habla bajito y no digas a nadie porque me vas a formar un escándalo impresionante en la cafetería. Como los demás se enteren verás…

El inglés loco de alegría le dice:

- Tengo una lesión en la rodilla que me hice de pequeño haciendo Aikido. Por favor, cúrame.

Jesucristo le pone la mano sobre la rodilla y le cura.

Y el inglés se va a su mesa y, claro, se lo cuenta todo al alemán y al español.

Se levanta el alemán y va corriendo hasta la mesa de Jesucristo y le dice:

- Oye, que me ha dicho mi amigo que tú eres Jesucristo. Tengo un ojo de cristal, por favor cúrame.

Jesucristo le pone la mano en el ojo y se lo cura.

Entonces el alemán se va a su mesa y se lo cuenta a sus amigos.

Jesucristo empieza a pensar que en breves instantes aparecerá por allí el español queriendo, como todos, que le cure.

Pero el tiempo pasa y el español no va.
Y entonces Jesucristo, ya mosqueado y picado por la curiosidad, se levanta y se va hacia la mesa donde están los tres y, poniéndole una mano en el hombro al español, le pregunta:

- Oye, ¿tú por qué no…?

Y el español salta de la silla y apartándose violentamente le dice:

- ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡EH, EH, EEEHHHH!!!! QUILLOOOO , SIN TOCAR, VALE, QUE ESTOY DE BAJA!!!


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Jul 2020)




----------



## barullo (17 Jul 2020)

Un hombre se pone a pintar la pared del salón de su casa...

En ésto que aparece su esposa:

-Oye, ¿te pongo un papel debajo?

-No, si ya llego, si ya llego


----------



## barullo (19 Jul 2020)

Van en un vagón de tren una gorda, una rubia guapísima, un catalán y un madrileño. 

De repente, el tren se mete en un túnel y se queda el vagón a oscuras. 

Entonces se oye un guantazo enorme: ZASSS!, el tren pasa el túnel y vuelve la luz. Los cuatro pasajeros se quedan pensando en lo que ha podido ocurrir.

La gorda piensa:

- Seguro que el madrileño le ha metido mano a la rubia, la rubia se ha mosqueado y le ha dado un guantazo.

La rubia piensa:

- Seguro que el madrileño ha intentado meterme mano, se ha equivocado y la gorda le ha metido una ostia.

El catalán piensa:

- Seguro que el madrileño le ha metido mano a la rubia, la rubia se ha equivocado y me ha dado la ostia a mí.

El madrileño piensa:

- A ver si llega otro túnel y le meto otra ostia al catalán


----------



## barullo (27 Jul 2020)

Están tres amigos viendo un partido de fútbol cuando llega el descanso y empiezan a hablar de sus cosas…

Amigo 1: - Jodeerrrr, mi novia es muy tonta… Me dice el otro día que se va de tiendas, venga a comprar, venga a comprar ¡y va y se compra cuatro ruedas! ¡¡La madre que la parió… pero si no tiene cocheeeeee!!

Amigo 2: - Uyyyy consuélate, porque creo que mi novia es más tonta que la tuya… Va y se me presenta con dos lotes de seis películas cada uno de dvd’s. ¡¡Joder pero si no tenemos dvd… será tonta del culo!!

Amigo 3: - No, no… ni idea tenéis de lo que es la novia más tonta del mundo. Mirad, la mía me viene el otro día de la farmacia con diez cajas de condones para irse de vacaciones con sus amigas a Ibiza, y… ¡¡NO TIENE POLLA TÍOS, NO TIENE POLLA!!


----------



## Suburban2 (27 Jul 2020)

-Niña, niña tienes novio ya?
-Sí, mamá
-Aaay cariño, y quien es
-Te acuerdas del hijo del abogado, ese tan guapo, qué teñía un coche tan bonito qué le robó un 
gitano?
-Aaaaay si
-Pues es el gitano


----------



## Suburban2 (28 Jul 2020)

Entrevista de trabajo:

-Nivel de Ingles?
-Perfecto
-Traduzca ''Hijo''
-SON
-Traduzca ''Aparcamiento''
-Parking
-Haga una frase con esas palabras
-''Mi abuela tiene PARKING SON''


----------



## barullo (28 Jul 2020)

¿Qué es mejor, una pila o una suegra?

Una pila, porque por lo menos tiene un lado positivo


----------



## barullo (28 Jul 2020)

Esto son dos borrachos paseando por la calle de noche. Al pasar por una casa uno de ellos ve que en el balcón hay unas bragas muy grandes tendidas, y le dice al otro:

- ¿A que no sabes de quien son esas bragas?

- No.

- Pues esas bragas son de mi puta madre.

- ¿Como lo sabes? - responde el otro.

Acto seguido el borracho se pone a gritar a la ventana:

- Tú, gorda, sebosa, ¿de quien son esas bragas?

Sale una mujer y dice:

- Esas bragas son de tu puta madre, cabrón.

Entonces el borracho le dice al otro:

- ¿Ves?


----------



## INSOLVENTE (28 Jul 2020)

-Buenas, pongame un café.
-Solo?
-Con taza.


----------



## barullo (29 Jul 2020)

Dos amigos que se encuentran en Septiembre:

-Hombre Manolo!! cuanto tiempo!! que tal el verano?? donde has estado de vacaciones??

-En Camboya

-En Camboya?? rayos y centellas!!!

-y tú?

-Yo en Villa Garcia de Arousa

-Villa Garcia de Arousa?? rayas y centollos!


----------



## barullo (29 Jul 2020)

Al aproximarse a la recepción de un hotel, a un hombre le llama la atención un ruido y al voltearse a ver qué es, golpea sin querer con el codo el seno de una linda mujer.

Apenado y sin saber qué hacer, él dice:

- Mil disculpas señorita, si su corazón es tan suave como su seno, tengo la seguridad de que me perdonará.

La mujer sonriendo le responde:

- Y si su pene es tan duro como su codo, mi habitación es la 201.


----------



## barullo (29 Jul 2020)

Un candidato está en una entrevista de trabajo. El psicólogo le dice :

- Le voy a realizar un test final para su admisión.

- Perfecto - dice el candidato. Entonces el psicólogo le pregunta:

- Usted está en una calle oscura y ve a lo lejos dos faros viniendo en su dirección, ¿Usted qué piensa que puede ser?

- Un coche - dice el candidato.

- Un coche es muy poco, ¿Qué tipo de coche? ¿Un BMW, un Audi, un Volkswagen?

- ¿Y cómo lo voy a saber ?

- Hummm… - dice el psicólogo, que continúa:

- Le voy a hacer otra pregunta: Usted está en la misma calle oscura y ve sólo un farol viniendo en su dirección, ¿qué es?

- Una moto - dice el candidato.

- Si, pero ¿qué tipo de moto? ¿Una Yamaha, una Honda, una Suzuki?

- ¿Pero si es una calle oscura cómo lo voy a saber? (ya medio nervioso)

- Hummm… - dice el psicólogo.

-Aaquí va la última pregunta: en la misma calle oscura usted ve de nuevo un solo farol pero más pequeño y percibe que viene más lento, ¿qué es?

- Una bicicleta.

- Si, pero ¿qué tipo de bicicleta?, ¿una Caloi, una Raleigh, una BH?

- ¡ No sé !

- ¡Ha sido Vd.. descalificado! - dice el psicólogo.

Entonces el candidato, medio triste con el resultado, dice al psicólogo:

- Aunque he sido descalificado, el test me ha parecido muy interesante ¿Puedo hacerle una pregunta, en la misma línea de razonamiento?

Y el psicólogo satisfecho responde: - ¡claro que puede!

- Usted señor, está a la tarde casi noche en una calle mal iluminada. Ahí ve una mujer muy maquillada, con un vestido rojo muy corto, contoneándose y moviendo el bolso, ¿qué es?

- Ah! - dice el psicólogo - ¡es una puta!

- Si, pero ¿qué Puta? ¿Su hermana? ¿Su hija? ¿Su mujer? ¿O su madre?


----------



## El Patron (30 Jul 2020)

Una pareja discutiendo acaloradamente y la mujer dice:
-Solo me quieres por mis tetas.

Y él le responde:
-No metas a los perros en esto!!!!


----------



## barullo (31 Jul 2020)

Un valenciano que va una frutería y pregunta:

- A quant va la uva?.

- Balambambú.


----------



## Suburban2 (31 Jul 2020)

Un Quick Double, o Como decimos x aqui "a brace"...

-Mira Joaquin, qué Creo qué le ha entrado agua Al carburador y no funciona el coche...
-Agua? En el carburador? Pero las mujeres qué sabeis de coches? Amo a veh, donde está el coche?
-En el Rio

--------_---------------

-Follamos?
-Soy Una chica muy religiosa
-Te lo suplico


----------



## barullo (3 Ago 2020)

Un catalán que le ha prometido a su hija un viaje en avioneta como regalo de cumpleaños esta negociando con el piloto:

- ¿Cuánto me cobra por dar un paseo de una hora?

-Cuarenta mil pelas.

-Uf, eso es mucha pasta. ¿Y si solo es media hora?

-Por media hora, veinte mil.

-Joder, veinte mil, ¿no tiene nada mas barato?

-Pues mire, podemos hacer un trato. Si usted se sube a la avioneta y es capaz de estar completamente callado durante todo el vuelo, no le cobro un duro.

-Eso esta hecho.

Allá se suben los tres y el piloto venga a hacer malabarismos, rizos, caídas en picado, el avión boca arriba, boca abajo... y el catalán, mudo.Por fin se cansa el piloto y aterriza:

-Oiga, me tiene usted asombrado. Mire que hice cosas peligrosas con la avioneta y ¡usted no pronunció ni una palabra!

-Si quiere que le diga la verdad, estuve a punto de gritar cuando se cayo la nena...


----------



## elxokas (3 Ago 2020)

¿Por qué no hay telenovelas en África?

Porque se emiten después de la hora de comer.


----------



## Suburban2 (3 Ago 2020)

Has visto alguna vez a un gitano en STAR WARS?
No, ni los veras porque NI EN EL FUTURO TRABAJAN.


----------



## PATITOXXL (3 Ago 2020)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Has visto alguna vez a un gitano en STAR WARS?
> No, ni los veras porque NI EN EL FUTURO TRABAJAN.




¿Como que no? Míralos ahí, con su fragoneta, "reciclando" toda la chatarra que no está atornillada al suelo...


----------



## barullo (5 Ago 2020)

- Doctor, cuando me meto cocaína me quedo tonto, como flotando, como en un globo...

- Abstraído?

- Si, dos gramos


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Ago 2020)




----------



## El Patron (7 Ago 2020)

En un manicomio un loco le dice a otro que esta con la guia de telefonos:

-Que haces?

-Aqui, estudiandome la guia de telefonos.

-De memoria?

-No no, comprendiendola, comprendiendola!!


----------



## vacutator (8 Ago 2020)

- ¿ quién tiene una cola de impresión ?

- un servidor


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2020)

Uno repetido que está más atrás y muchos no habréis leído:

Un gitano sevillano decide llevarse las naranjas 
amargas de los árboles de su calle y venderlas como si fuesen buenas.

Así cada día las vendía en un sitio distinto para que no le calaran...Un día va a la Macarena, otro a Nervión, a Triana etc.

Una mañana mientras pregonaba las naranjas se le acercan un padre y un hijo y le dice el padre:

-¿Están buenas las naranjas?

El gitano no se corta una cala y le contesta:

-Están durses como el armiba hoyga

A lo que replica el padre:

-Pues dale un gajito al niño pa que las pruebe holles

El niño se mete el gajo en la boca, lo mastica, se le pone la cara arrugaíta, se le caen 2 lagrimones como 2 ollas exprés y le dice al gitano:

-Me cago en tu puta madre, cacho cabrón!!

El gitano le dice al padre:

-Es delicaillo er niño ¿no?

y el padre contesta:

-Delicao no, era mudo


----------



## barullo (10 Ago 2020)

Otro repetido pero muy bueno:

En la academia de la Guardia Civil había 3 nuevos aspirantes a guardias y les ponen una foto para un examen y el comandante examinador llama al primero y le dice:

-A ver ustec ¿cómo reconocería a este sospechoso si lo ve por la calle?

el bicho se queda mirando la foto y dice:

-Yo lo reconocería porque ná más que tiene un ojo...

Y el comandante de la GC se le queda mirando y le dice:

-¿Pero qué está diciendo, carajo? ¿pero no vé que esto es una foto de perfil? :: ¿se está cachondeando de mi? me cago en la mar siéntese ahí, valiente mamarracho...a ver el segundo, que venga para acá

Se acerca el segundo cerca de la foto y le dice el comandante:

-A ver ustec ¿cómo reconocería a este sospechoso si va por la calle?

se queda mirando y dice:

-Porque ná más que tiene una oreja...

Y el comandante más mosqueao dice:

-¿Pero ustedes os estáis quedando conmigo, cojones? ¿pues no veís que la foto de este tío está de perfil? un ojo, una oreja...me cago en la mar...a ver si esto lo arregla el tercero, venga ustec pacá...

Se acerca el tercero y dice el comandante:

-¿Ustec cómo reconocería a este sospechoso? y no vaya a decir una gilipollez igual que todos...

Se queda mirando muy atento a la foto y dice:

-Este sospechoso lleva lentillas...

Y se queda el comandante to flipao mirando la foto y dice:

-Un momentito que voy a ir a consultar y a confirmar estos extremos porque esto que acaba de decir ustec me acaba de dejar loco, voy a mirar el informe de este sospechoso...

Se va para dentro y vuelve a los 2 minutos el comandante y dice:

-Efectivamente, es ustec un aspirante magnifico, porque este hombre he mirado su expediente y lleva lentillas, cago en la mar...¿y cómo ha llegado ustec a esa conclusión, cadete?

y el aspirante contesta:

-Hombre, porque con un ojo y una oreja ¿cómo se va a poner la gafas?


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (22 Ago 2020)

Un hombre se encuentra a un pastor de cabras por un camino y va y le dice:
-Le apuesto 100€ por una de sus cabras qué le digo exactamente cuantas cabras tiene.
-Venga, dice el cabrero.
-Tiene hustec 473 cabras
-Ha acertado! Llévese una cabra!
Pero el hombre le dice:
-No, no me gusta ganar tan fácil, le daré una oportunidac. Si acierta hustec mi ocupación, estamos en paz.
-Hustec es técnico de la Agencia Tributaria.
-Increíble! Como lo adivinó????
-Deje de follarse a mi perro y se lo digo.


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2020)

Dos sordos tomando cafe: 

- Esta leche no esta buena 

- Y mañana navidad


----------



## barullo (26 Ago 2020)

Entra un niño en una tienda de ultramarinos y le pregunta el dependiente:

- Qué quieres?

- Una barra de pan, y dice mi madre que si tienes huevos, me des una docena.

Y le dio doce barras.


----------



## barullo (26 Ago 2020)

Un tio que va por un paraje desolado con el coche, y, de repente, pincha...

Se baja y busca la rueda de repuesto pero se da cuenta de que no tiene gato...

-¿y ahora qué hago?

en ésto que ve a lo lejos una cabaña...

-Me acercaré y le pedire a los que vivan un gato...

comienza a andar, y de repente se detiene: ¿y si no vive nadie?

desecha la posibilidad y sigue avanzando...

se vuelve a detener: ¿y si vive alguien pero no tiene gato?

lo olvida y sigue andando...

se para otra vez: ¿y si tiene gato y no me lo quiere prestar?

continúa su camino...

se vuelve a parar: ¿y si el cabrón no me lo deja...?

por fin llega y aporrea la puerta...

la puerta se abre y aparece un hombre: ¿qué quería?

y el menda le responde: ¿sabes qué te digo? que te metas el gato por el culo!!!


----------



## barullo (8 Sep 2020)

Ésto es un gangoso que entra al ultramarinos de un chepudo:

Hola, buenos dias señor que desea?

Buenog diag, Cuangto guegtan lag manjanas?

12 euros el kilo, señor...

Jodeeeegggg, que caggggooo....

Todo sube señor, todo sube...

Y que guegtan lag mondaguinags?

15 euros kilo, caballero...

Ogtiags que caggggoo..

Todo sube señor, todo sube...

A veg que guegtan log albadicoquegs...?

13.50 el kilo señor...

Jodog que caguego es ugté...

Todo sube, señor todo sube...

Me voigg...

Muchas gracias, señor...

Graciags po qué...?

Por no reirse de mi defecto...

¿Qué defegto?

La chepa...

¿la chepa?...ah yo creiag que era el culo...como todo sube...


----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2020)

Se ve a un gitano entrando sigilosamente a unas cuadras.

¿Como se llama la pelicula?

El hombre que sus rubaba los caballos


----------



## barullo (23 Sep 2020)

Uno tratando de verderle una burra a otro:

-Esta burra es cojonuda macho...te va a la compra, te lleva a los niños al cole, te recoje la colada y la cuelga, bueh una maravilla, macho...

-¿cuanto quieres por ella?

-3000 euracos...

-me la quedo.

Pasan 2 meses y se vuelven a encontrar:

-tú, joputa, la burra que me vendistes, ni va a la compra, ni tiende la ropa, ni anda siquiera...

-tú sigue hablando así de la burra y ya verás si la vendes


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Oct 2020)

+¿Sabes cómo llamamos a mi tía la monja desde que dijo que quería ser incinerada?.
-Sorpréndeme.
+Exacto.


----------



## n_flamel (7 Oct 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Otro repetido pero muy bueno:
> 
> En la academia de la Guardia Civil había 3 nuevos aspirantes a guardias y les ponen una foto para un examen y el comandante examinador llama al primero y le dice:
> 
> ...


----------



## galisano (7 Oct 2020)

Un urbanita decide ir al pueblo de sus abuelos para ver el ambiente y reencontrarse con sus raíces. Cuando llega al pueblo ve a un pastor en la colina con sus ovejas, que eran unas blancas y otras negras y decide ir a hablar con él.

- Buenas tardes, veo que tiene usted muchas ovejas...
- Así es muchacho...

- Y estas ovejas, ¿cuántos kilómetros andan al día?
- Cuáles ¿las blancas o las negras?

- Pueeesss, la blancas por ejemplo.
- Unos 14 kms diarios.

- ¿Y las negras?
- Unos 14 kms diarios.

El urbanita se queda extrañado de la respuesta, pero no le da importancia y pregunta:

- ¿Y cuánta lana dan cuando las esquila?
- Cuáles ¿las blancas o las negras?

- Las negras por ejemplo.
- Unos 4 kg de lana

¿Y las blancas?
- Unos 4 kgs.

Aquí ya el urbanita se da cuenta de que le está tomando el pelo y pregunta cabreado: 

- ¿Para qué me pregunta si las blancas o las negras si al final es lo mismo?
- Que coño va a ser lo mismo hombre, las ovejas blancas son las mías.

- ¿Y las negras?
- También.


----------



## PATITOXXL (7 Oct 2020)

Este es viejo, así que puede que ya lo hayan puesto:


Entra un tipo en un bar, se sienta en la barra y pide un whishy. Cuando está distraido aparece un pequeño mono, se sube a la barra y mete los huevos en el vaso de whisky. El tipo se coge un cabreo y le empieza a gritar al camarero:

-Pero que coño es esto, ¿que hace este puto mono con mi whisky?

El camarero le responde:

-A mí no me mire, me parece que el mono es del pianista que está allí al fondo.

El tipo se va hacia el pianista y le dice:

-Oiga, ¿sabe por qué el mono ha metido los güevos en el vaso de whisky?

Y el pianista responde:

-Pues por el título no, pero si me la tararea...


----------



## el melo (7 Oct 2020)

Comida familiar con los suegros, y ella dice:

- cari, cuentale a mi madre lo que te hice anoche

- lo de anoche? Una mamada brutal, hasta los huevos me comio su hija, la felicito!!!

- no idiota!!! Lo de las croquetas!!!

- ah, riquisimas, si


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2020)

En medio del oceano, un barco inmenso está parado por una avería electrica...

El capitán manda llamar al electricista de la tripulación...

Éste se dirige al cuadro principal...

pasa 1 hora, pasan 2, pasan 3...pasan un cerro de horas...

El capitán, desesperado, acude al cuadro electrico a preguntar al electricista:

-Bueno, ¿qué? ¿dás con la avería o que?

-me parece, capitán, que ésto va a ser de la calle...


----------



## el melo (7 Oct 2020)

barullo dijo:


> En medio del oceano, un barco inmenso está parado por una avería electrica...
> 
> El capitán manda llamar al electricista de la tripulación...
> 
> ...



Goder que malo


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2020)

el melo dijo:


> Goder que malo



Jojojo  pues anda que el tuyo melongolo


----------



## el melo (7 Oct 2020)

- como terminaste anoche tio?
- pues guay, termine en la cama con una americana
- que suerte tio, y que tal???
- pues mucho calor tio, tuve que quitarmela


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2020)

- ¿Su mujer grita cuando se la folla?

- Sí, cuando me limpio en las cortinas.


----------



## el melo (7 Oct 2020)

- Manolo, te vienes a una orgia esta noche?? Va a ser la leche, sexo a tope y sin parar.
- y cuanta gente habrá?
- pues si viene tu muguer, seremos tres.


----------



## el melo (7 Oct 2020)

- cari, se te ve la tira del sujetador
- no pasa nada, es sexy y hay quien lo hace a drede
- lo que tu quieras, pero asi no sales a la calle Manolo!!!


----------



## el melo (7 Oct 2020)

- Antonio dame un beso
- No
- va Antonio, dame un beso
- que no
- joder Antonio dame un beso que no pasa nada
- que te he dicho que no
- ostias Antonio dame un puto beso que llevamos un monton de años de pareja y eres incapaz de besarme!!! Todas las parejas se dan besos!!!
- pero las parejas de la guardia civil no , Jose Luis!!!!


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2020)

David el gnomo entra en una farmacia:


-Me da una caja de preservativos?


-¿Control?


-No, Sin troll, gracias


----------



## el melo (7 Oct 2020)

- padre, vengo a confesarme
- cuentame hija, cual es tu pecado
- anoche fui a una cena de empresa y me emborraché
- bueno hija, no es un pecado asi pecado pero bien.... puedes rezar....
- es que hay mas padre
- cuenta cuenta
- pues que como le he dicho, me emborraché y tonteé con un compañero
- ajam....
- no se que me pasó pero terminamos en un rincon oscuro
- sigue hija sigue
- no era mi intencion padre, soy una mujer casada, pero es que mi compañero se lanzo sobre mi
- sigue sigue
- introduzco su mano entre mis piernas y empezo a acariciarme mientras me besaba el cuello y el escote, yo le agarré el paguete por dentro y tambien empecé a acariciar su pene
- aja, sigue por favor
- nos desnudamos y yo estaba muy exitada y .....
- sigue hija mia, sigue
- es que ya no recuerdo nada mas padre, iba muy borracha
- pues te lo inventas!!! Pero ahora no me dejas a medias!!!


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2020)

Va un catalán que se queda viudo a poner una esquela en el periódico y pregunta que como va el tema de la factura.

El encargado del periódico le explica:

.- Vera usted, los datos tales como dirección, ciudad e incluso teléfono son gratis, para el resto le cobramos por palabras, según las que incluya pues el coste es mayor.

El catalán le da todos los datos, incluyendo teléfono para confirmar asistencias, y a la hora del texto le dice al encargado:

.- Ponga usted "Montse murió".

El encargado se sonríe y le dice

.- Mire usted, las primeras cinco palabras no se las cobro, son gratis.

El catalán se queda pensando y dice

.- Ponga usted "Montse murió. Vendo Opel Corsa"


----------



## el melo (7 Oct 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Va un catalán que se queda viudo a poner una esquela en el periódico y pregunta que como va el tema de la factura.
> 
> El encargado del periódico le explica:
> 
> ...



Mas viejo que la peste


----------



## el melo (7 Oct 2020)

Un niño que se despierta a media noche, va hacia la habitacion de sus padres, y al ir a entrar los ve desde la puerta ahi en la cama haciendo un 69.... el chaval se da media vuelta y vuelve a su habitacion refunfuñando: hijosdeputa, y a mi me quieren llevar al psicologo por comerme las uñas....


----------



## el melo (7 Oct 2020)

- A ver, que yo tenga un pene de 12 centimetros no deberia de ser un problema para nuestra relacion, no se que te preocupa.
- No se que decirte Laura, no se, no lo termino de ver claro.


----------



## genki (7 Oct 2020)

Uno en una entrevista

-Hola, me llamo Andrés Unamuno u tengo una polla así de grande...

-Una que?????

-Unamuno, como el escritor.





Venga, ya me voy.


----------



## el melo (7 Oct 2020)

- Mama, ya esta megor papa de la diarrea?
- como?
- es que como anoche te decia que a ver si le podias ayudar a poner esta mierda dura.....


----------



## el melo (7 Oct 2020)

- Ayer ayudé a tu novia a quitar una telaraña del techo, y mientras estaba subido a la silla, me la chupó.
- Te la que?????
- Telaraña


----------



## murray (7 Oct 2020)

Se van dos amigas de viaje y una dice: ¿"creamos un grupo de whatsapp"?

(chiste basado en hechos reales)


----------



## Vosk (8 Oct 2020)

- Manolo, ¿verdad que es una gozada tirarse a tu mujer cuando los niños se han ido al colegio?

- Pero Antonio si tú no tienes ni mujer ni hijos.

- No me estás entendiendo Manolo.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (8 Oct 2020)

- Paco, ¿tu mujer grita mucho cuando folla?
- Ya te digo, la oigo desde el bar


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (8 Oct 2020)

-Pepe dime ahora mismo porqué hay símbolos satánicos y pollos sin cabeza en el baño

-¿no me dijiste que usara algo demoníaco para limpiarlo?

-de amoníaco gilipollas, te dije de amoníaco


----------



## el melo (8 Oct 2020)

- Manuel!!!! Que cojones hacen dos prostitutas en el comedor mirando la tele????
- goder, Maria, si me lo has pedido tu esta mañana!!!
- te he pedido que me traigas aguarrás, aguarrás, no a guarras!!!!


----------



## barullo (8 Oct 2020)

¿Sabeis como se dice en euskera naufrago??

Sinsulantxa


----------



## el melo (8 Oct 2020)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Sabeis como se dice en euskera naufrago??
> 
> Sinsulantxa



Uffff


----------



## barullo (8 Oct 2020)

el melo dijo:


> Uffff



Jajaja


----------



## barullo (8 Oct 2020)

¿y sabeis cómo se dice en japonés "okupa"?

tekito kasita


----------



## el melo (8 Oct 2020)

barullo dijo:


> ¿y sabeis cómo se dice en japonés "okupa"?
> 
> tekito kasita



Y puta en ruso?
Tokiski Lasova


----------



## barullo (8 Oct 2020)

el melo dijo:


> Y puta en ruso?
> Tokiski Lasova



Ese sí que es más viejo que la palangana de Pilatos


----------



## barullo (8 Oct 2020)

¿Y cómo se dice en swahili "el abuelito está malo porque ha comido marisco en mal estado en un vuelo de bajo coste"?

yayo tumba gamba chunga vuelo tongo


----------



## el melo (8 Oct 2020)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Y cómo se dice en swahili "el abuelito está malo porque ha comido marisco en mal estado en un vuelo de bajo coste"?
> 
> yayo tumba gamba chunga vuelo tongo



Goder, este lo contaba franco cuando era corneta....


Un par de esos absurdos buenos:

- Dime con quien vas y te dire quien eres.

- Con quien vas.

- quien eres.

- gracias.

.........


- que pelo mas bonito tienes!
- si, soy rubia
- natural?
- de Cuenca


----------



## barullo (8 Oct 2020)

¿Sabéis cómo se dice "viuda joven" en ruso?

Vagina seminova


----------



## el melo (8 Oct 2020)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Sabéis cómo se dice "viuda joven" en ruso?
> 
> Vagina seminova



Y vuido en Chino?

Chao cho-chin


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (8 Oct 2020)

ojete_borrado dijo:


> Aqui hay muchos más: https://ojeteymelonero.wordpress.com/2015/07/17/los-megores-chistes-de-letonia/
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> ...




Letón llega de su casa. Dise: donde es my potato.
-No es potato.
-Chempre negatifa, nunca pochitifa.
-Voy busca tobaco. 
-Ok no vuelves por potato
-Ok no ase falta que dises nada más.

Elegido mejor chiste Letón 2007.


----------



## barullo (8 Oct 2020)

¿Cómo se llama el ministro de hacienda japonés?

Tekito Tohito


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (8 Oct 2020)

¿Cómo se dice "diarrea" en japonés?


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (8 Oct 2020)




----------



## PATITOXXL (8 Oct 2020)

¿Como se dice camarero en élfico? 

Éldelbar


----------



## genki (8 Oct 2020)

Datemvs Maximvs dijo:


> - Paco, ¿tu mujer grita mucho cuando folla?
> - Ya te digo, la oigo desde el bar



-Y te fumas un piti entre polvo y polvo?

- joder, cartones.


----------



## genki (8 Oct 2020)

El chino más rápido?

Chiuuun.




Divorcio en árabe?

Saleha lalmeha.

Y ya, me callo.


----------



## Kbkubito (8 Oct 2020)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


>



Lo habia oido pero era el tio levy y preguntaba que quien se habia quedado en.la tienda.


----------



## Kbkubito (8 Oct 2020)

Como diferencias una pizza de un judio?

La pizza no patea la puerta del horno!

Jeje.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (8 Oct 2020)

- Mamá, mamá, el abuelo está malo...
- Pues apártalo y cómete las patatas


----------



## el melo (8 Oct 2020)

- Mira hijo, como padre te digo que la masturbacion es un acto del que no debes avergonzarte, es una cosa completamente natural y a su vez sana para nuestro organismo y mente.

- Lo que tu digas papá.... pero lo lo hagas delante de mi novia!!

- Es que esta muy buena la jodida!!!


----------



## barullo (8 Oct 2020)

Patxi se encuentra a su amigo Gorka delante del bar de tapas del pueblo. Patxi lleva muy mala cara... (hay que imaginarlo con acento muy vasco)

- Paatxiiiii, ¡¿pero qué te ha pasado que me llevas esa cara tan larga?!

- Que me ha pasado una cosa muy fuerte Gorka y estoy muy jodido.

- ¿Y eso? Cuenta, cuenta...

- Que me han violado, Gorka, que me han violado, joder.

- ¡Ay va la hostia! ¡Pero qué dices Patxi, con lo hombre que tú eres! ¿Y qué hiciste?

- Pues lo que pude joder, apreté el culo y me lo llevé a comisaria.


----------



## mala espina (8 Oct 2020)

Va uno conduciendo y lo para la guardia civil

-el carnet por favor

-si, aquí tiene

-está caducao

-ya... pero no se preocupe, no me lo voy a comer


----------



## el melo (8 Oct 2020)

- Paco, si me llevas al Ikea, esta noche te haré esto que tanto te gusta.
- Canelones?
- No tonto, te la chuparé
- Serás puta, yo quiero canelones!!!


----------



## el melo (8 Oct 2020)

- Mi mujer me ha dejado
- y eso?
- por follar con calcetines
- joder, que hijadeputa, no?
- pues si, ademas es que es un gato precioso.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (8 Oct 2020)

Va Patxi el leñador a la ferretería a por herramientas...
- Mira Patxi, tenemos esta motosierra... es buenísima, talas 100 árboles al día.
- Venga pues, me la llevo.

Al día siguiente vuelve Patxi con la motosierra a la ferretería con un cabreo del copón...
- ¡¡Me has engañado!! nada más que pude talar 70 árboles con esto.
- Qué raro... déjamela a ver si tiene algo raro
(arranca la motosierra... ¡¡¡BRRUM BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMM!!!)
- Ahívalaostia, ¿y ese ruido?


----------



## barullo (8 Oct 2020)

Un amigo le dice al otro:

- ¿Tú que piensas de las mujeres cuando practican el sexo con nosotros? ¿lo hacen por amor o por interés?

- La mía lo hace por amor...

- ¿Cómo estás tan seguro?

- Porque lo que es interés, no pone ninguno


----------



## el melo (8 Oct 2020)

Tres gitanas, sentadas en un banco hablando de sus churumbeles y lo salaos y resabiados que les han salido, y salta la primera de ellas y dice:

- pues mi Adonay es de lo mas espavilado y salao del mundo, una vez, cuando tenía sólo 3 añitos, nos fuimos a pasear por el mediamar ese, y al salir vi que el niño se habia agenciado 1 telefono de esos caros de payos aifon..... y sin darme cuenta yo, miarma!!!!

- Aaahhhhh -dijo la segunda gitana - Eso no es ná comparao con mi Lolo, mi Lolo si que tiene duende y arte, lo llevé un dia a la feria con 4 añitos, y haciendo cola pa montar a los cacharritos, aprobechando el barullo, se hizo con 2 carteras asi en un pis pas y a un niño payo le quitó un reloj que tenia calculadora y chismes de esos, y todo sin darse cuenta nadie!!! Es un sol mi Lolo!!!

- Bueeeeeeeeeee!!!!! - Saltó la tercera gitana, - Mi Chencho, sabeis lo que hizo mi Chencho???? Quel abuelo Juaquin orgulloso de mi Chencho estaría si aun viviera!!!! Un dia, estaba yo embarazada de el, me picaba el chocho, me lo rasqué y zas!!!! Me quitó los anillos, los sellos y los nomeolvides de horos, y sin darme cuenta de na!!!!


----------



## el melo (8 Oct 2020)

Hijoputa el Chencho, eh???


----------



## el melo (8 Oct 2020)

Esto es el Chencho qur ya va a la escuela, y el profe de mates le plantea un problema:

- A ver Chencho, un campo de melones mide 10 metros por 10 metros, y en cada metro cuadrado hay 25 melones, cuantos melones crees que habrá en el campo?

El Chencho se queda pensativo y contesta...

- Ejeemmmmm, pues asi a ojo, 2 viajes con la fragoneta del Lolo llena y un tercero pa mirar que no nos hemos dejado ninguno por pillar.


----------



## el melo (8 Oct 2020)

El Chencho y el Lolo que van a la feria a montarse l pulpo, y ven una cola tremenda, sin pensarlo se cuelan y se ponen los primeros y los de la cola empiezan a protestar.
Como se llama la película??


Los últimos sus muráis!!


----------



## mala espina (8 Oct 2020)

estos tienen copyrigth

"soy marxista, prefiero ser pobre y pasar hambre antes que trabajar"

(Carlos Más)


"Tienes menos gracia que una sandalia sin suela"



"Estás mas acabao que el palo de un polo"


la rueda la inventaron las catalanes pero cuadrada, menos mal que pasó por allí un murciano y le dijo "porqué no la hacieis redonda y así rula?


----------



## Tagghino (15 Oct 2020)




----------



## PATITOXXL (15 Oct 2020)

-Caperucita, Caperucita... ¿Qué llevas en la cestita?

-Si lo adivinas te doy un racimo...

-Mmmmm... madalenas


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Oct 2020)

- Échate desodorante, Orson Welles
- Por qué? 
- Porque Welles 


- Con esta olla tardo en hacer las lentejas menos de un minuto
- Entonces serán rapidejas


- Papá, dame la manta que me regaló la prima 
- Esa manta? 
- Sí, Samantha, la prima 


Autor de estos y más chistes:


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2020)

Uno que se encuentra una cartera con 400 lereles y llama a la radio

-Hoyga ¿es radio "La Isla"?

-Sí estamos emitiendo en directo ¿qué tal, qué quería señor?

-Mira que es que me acabo de encontrar una cartera con 400 euros y rebuscando he encontrado el carnet de identidad, y la cartera es de José Sánchez Barahona.

-Muy bien ¿y qué es lo que quería ustec?

-Pues dedicarle una canción


----------



## PATITOXXL (26 Nov 2020)

- ¿Ramón? Hola, soy Jose

- ¿Jose, que tal?

- Oye, necesito que me hagas un favor, tengo que irme unos días y me vendría muy bien que te pasaras por mi casa de vez en cuando para ver como está mi gato, es que se queda solo.

- Claro, no te preocupes, yo le echo un ojo.

Pasados un par de días Ramón llama a Jose:

- ¿Jose? Lo siento tío, pero he estado en tu casa y me he encontrado al gato muerto, pobre bicho.

- ¿Pero qué me estás contando?¿Como puedes decirme una cosa como esta de esta manera? No tienes corazón, yo adoraba a ese gato. Me has hecho polvo.

- Que exagerado ¿Y como quieres que te lo diga?

- Hombre, una noticia como esa no se da de sopetón, hay que ir preparando el terreno. Un día me dices "Tu gato se ha subido al tejado", otro día "El gato se ha caído del tejado", más adelante "El gato está empeorando". Así me voy haciendo a la idea y la noticia no me afecta tanto, es que eres un bestia.

- Vale, vale, lo tendré en cuenta.

Unos meses después...

- ¿Ramón? Mira, soy Jose, ¿te puedo pedir un favor? Veras, mi abuela ha venido a verme pero tengo que hacer un viaje urgente a Alemania para negociar un contrato importante, solo estaré fuera un par de días y me preocupa que la abuela los pase completamente sola en casa. ¿Podrías pasarte por casa para comprobar que está bien.

- Claro hombre, me paso a verla y merendamos los dos. Llevaré unos pasteles.

- Muchas gracias Ramón.

Al día siguiente...

- ¿Jose? Oye... soy Ramón... veras... es que tu abuela... se ha subido al tejado...


----------



## Schenker (26 Nov 2020)

Te thankeo porque el chiste es muy bueno, pero ya está contado con más gracia:



Parece mentira con lo serio y soso que era, pero Eugenio era de los pocos catalanes realmente graciosos que ha habido.


----------



## PATITOXXL (26 Nov 2020)

Schenker dijo:


> Te thankeo porque el chiste es muy bueno, pero ya está contado con más gracia:
> 
> 
> 
> Parece mentira con lo serio y soso que era, pero Eugenio era de los pocos catalanes realmente graciosos que ha habido.





Que bueno, no sabía que era de Eugenio


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Dic 2020)




----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Dic 2020)

Schenker dijo:


> Te thankeo porque el chiste es muy bueno, pero ya está contado con más gracia:
> 
> 
> 
> Parece mentira con lo serio y soso que era, pero Eugenio era de los pocos catalanes realmente graciosos que ha habido.



De puro soso hacía gracia. No como Chiquito que iba de salado y me parecía insoportable.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Ene 2021)




----------



## BilloGatos (26 Ene 2021)

Por qué Begoña Gómez es Miss chica Amazon?



Spoiler



porque siempre tiene un "paquete sorpresa" bien preparado...


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Ene 2021)

Tiene mucho dolor, tenemos que infiltrarle.
Ok. ¿Cuál será mi nombre en clave?
… Digo Corticoides.
Diego Corticoides, me gusta como suena.



Acaba de nacer su niño. ¿Cómo se va a llamar?
Jose.
Lo sentimos este nombre ya no está disponible. Puede elegir entre Jose7556 o Pepe_755.
¿Ein?



-¿Cómo estoy, doctor?
-Le vamos a hacer una placa
-Considero innecesario el homenaje. Céntrese en mi diagnóstico.


-Al otro lado del río estaremos a salvo. Robaremos un coche. ¿Sabes hacer un puente?
-No, pero podemos cruzar por alguno que ya esté hecho.


-Doctor, ¿qué me receta para mi marido que está muy estresado?
-¿en qué trabaja su marido?
-es panadero
-un diazepam
-sí, un día hace pan , al otro dulces...




Esto es un gitano y su família entera que va al hospital con su cabra enferma y le dice al celador: ¡Mushasho, arme el favó y dile al Dr. que o me cura la cabra o sus rajamus vivos!
Celador: Dr. Dr., (todo asustao) en la sala de espera hay una família gitana con una cabra, la cual creo que está más muerta que viva, y dice que o la cura o nus raja a tooos vivos.
El Dr. con calma va a la sala de espera y dice: Haber Heredia… ¿Cuántos años tiene la cabra?
El Gitano: 2 años.
El Dr. : Pues entonces la cabra pa’ pediatría.



¿¡¡Pero Paco, qué le has hecho a mi madre?!!
Pues lo que dijo el médico Puri, dardos tranquilizantes…
El médico dijo: DAR DOS TRANQUILIZANTES, anormal ¿Y ahora cómo la despierto?



Lo siento, me temo que tendremos que intervenir a su marido del Perineo.
Ah, qué bien, siempre ha querido visitar Huesca.



Dr. Dr. ¿Tendré cura?
De eso mismo quería hablarle, ya está en camino.




Dr. : Mi consejo, como médico, es que coma más alimentos que vengan del mar.
Paciente: (en la playa con un cerdo) ¡¡Nada, desgraciado, nada de una vez!!



¿Qué te dijo el médico?
Que mis huesos están descalcificados.
Bueno… no te procupes lo importante es que hayan participado.



Dr. Dr. quiero aumentarme el pecho.
Muy bien señora, ¿Y su marido la apoya?
No, no, de momento sólo el pecho.



Le he implantado un diente postizo.
¿Me lo puedo cepillar, Dr.?
Por supuesto, salgo a las 8.



¿Hay algún Dr. en la sala?
Yo.
¿Especialidad?
Dr. en Matemáticas.
Rápido Dr. mi amigo se muere.
Pues… uno menos.


Enfermera, ¿Me trae un daikiri?
Me temo que no es posible, esto es un hospital.
¿Y entonces para qué tanta pulserita?


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Feb 2021)

-Buenas. Quería hablar con Don Altrán.
-Aquí no hay ningún Altrán, está usted llamando a la Casa Blanca, de Guay Jaus.
-Pero ¿está Don Altrán o no?


-Jai paaapa ¿qué é herbivoro?
-Herbívoro é er maxo de la víbora.


----------



## Scarjetas (9 Feb 2021)

Buenas tardes, vengo a denunciar que me ha violado un funcionario...
Cómo sabe usted que era un funcionario...
*PUÉS PORQUE HE TENIDO QUE HACERLO TO YO.*


----------



## Jackblack (10 Feb 2021)

barullo dijo:


> *-¿Nombre?
> 
> – Abu Abdalah Sarafi
> 
> ...



Un gitano, siendo juzgado, por el robo d un coche.
El juez dice. Queda absuelto d todos los cargos, por falta d puebas.
Dice el gitano, entonces, me puedo quedar con el coche?


----------



## BigTwentyOne (10 Feb 2021)

Otro de Eugenio:

- ¿Cómo es que usted no se ha casado nunca?
- Para qué me voy a casar. Vivo con dos hermanas que me cuidan, me miman y me dan todos los caprichos.
- Pero sus hermanas nunca le darán lo que le puede dar una mujer.
- ¿Y quién le ha dicho que eran hermanas mías?


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Jun 2021)

-Me han instalado un repetidor en la azotea. 
-¿Y notas algo raro?
-Lo normal: pega a los pequeños y fuma en el recreo.


-Camarero, quiero un plato de caracoles. 
-Lo siento, esto es un restaurante de comida rápida. 
-Pues deme un plato de guepardo.


----------



## Suburban2 (29 Jun 2021)

-VENTE CONMIGO ESTA NOCHE NENA
-No voy a poder, esta noche voy a hacer un trio con una pareja mayor
-NO SEAS TONTA, VENTE CONMIGO, MIS PADRES NO ESTÁN EN CASA
-Ya lo sé.


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Jul 2021)

-¿A dónde vas?
-A ponerme al día. 
-¿También venden droga?


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Jul 2021)

-Mama, mama en el colegio me llaman despistado. 

-Niño, vete a tu puta casa.


----------



## SrPurpuron (2 Jul 2021)

-Lo siento señora, vamos a tener que intervenir a su marido del perineo.
-No puede ser, tiene que haber un error, si mi marido nació en Madrid.

-Hombre Paco que tal por Andorra?
-Bien
-Y las andorranas?
-Bien ya no me duelen tanto.

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Jul 2021)

La conocí en un ascensor 
Soy el amor de subida.


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Jul 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Jul 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Jul 2021)

-Paco, vamos al ballet ¿has visto el cascanueces?
-¿No podemos llevar palomitas como todo el mundo?



Cientificos españoles logran una revolucionaria vacuna con una efectividad del 100% utilizando material genético de liberados sindicales. 
No acaba con el virus pero lo mantiene inactivo de por vida.


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Jul 2021)

-Te digo mi nombre si me dices el tuyo.
-Abel
-No, tú primero. 


-El otro día intenté ligar con una programadora.
-¿Y qué pasó?
-No se deJava.


-La semana que viene trabajaremos con el inconsciente
-No creo que me esposo quiera venir.


----------



## Pijus Magnificus (29 Jul 2021)

- Hola Paco¡ me he enterado de que te has casado
- Pues si
- y que tal el matrimonio?
- Al principio bien, pero luego ya cuando sales De la Iglesia...


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Ago 2021)

Los de hoy son flojillos: 


El año que viene nos disfrazamos para ir a Talavera. 
- ¿De qué? 
- De la Reina
- JAJJAJAJAJAJAJA Pvto imbécil 
- JAJAJAJAJJAA Sí



Pienso que a partir de los 40 las mujeres no deberían tener más hijos. Cuarenta ya me parece una exageración de hijos. 


Mi psicólogo me dijo "escribe cartas a las personas que más odias y las quemas"
Ya lo hice, pero ¿ahora qué hago con las cartas?



-Dame tu teléfono
-Vale, apunta: 60834....
-¿Eres gilipollas? ¿qué parte de la navaja y el pasamontañas no entiendes?


-¡Rápido, necesitamos sangre!
-Yo soy 0 positivo
-Pues muy mal, aquí se viene a animar.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (7 Ago 2021)

- Buenos días. Deme una caja de turrones Suchard
- Lo siento señor, sólo tenemos De La Viuda
- ¡No me joda que el señor Suchard se murió!


----------



## antonio estrada (7 Ago 2021)

-Dr, cómo han resultado los análisis?
- Todo mal. No hay cura posible.
- Entonces, cuánto me queda?
- Cinco.
- Cinco qué? Cinco meses? Cinco semanas?
- Cinco!!! Cuatro!!! Tres!!!


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Ago 2021)

-Jo tía ¡qué guapo! ¿y a qué se dedica?

-Estomatólogo.

-Tía, sabrá mogollón de tomates.

-Ya, tía.




-¿Edad?

-10 veranos

-Pero aquí pone que tiene usted 56 años.

-Soy asturiano.

-Ah, entonces sí. 



—¿ALGÚN DOCTOR EN LA SALA?
—Yo soy doctor en Ingeniería Informática. 
—¡ESTE HOMBRE NO TIENE PULSO! 
—Apágalo y vuélvelo a encender.


- He conocido a una chica guapísima. Me ha dado su teléfono. 
- Pues llámala. 
- No puedo. 
- ¿Por qué? 
- Porque me ha dado su teléfono.


—¿Qué va a tomar la señora ministra? 
—Menestra. 
—¿Qué va a tomar la señora menestra?


- Sherlock, esta vez está complicado saber quien es el asesino. 
- Ya sé quién es, Watson, es el vidente. 
- Pues será evidente, pero no lo pillo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Ago 2021)

-He adoptado a una gata y le he puesto de nombre IZASKUN.
-Qué nombre tan raro para una mascota ¿no?


Spoiler: LA GATA:


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Ago 2021)

- Qué metal tan raro. 
- Es estaño. 
- ¿Verdad que sí?


- Qué mala es la envidia. 
- Y qué amarga, yo prefiero la lechuga.


- Han venido los Carmona a mi boda. 
- ¿Y te ha gustado?
- Me han cantao.


–He comido calamares. 
–¿Tanto te gusta la cal?


- Mamá, cuando te dije que me mandaras el enlace no me refería al vídeo de tu boda. 
- Eres un saborío.


----------



## barullo (11 Ago 2021)

Un hombre vuela en globo, cuando de repente, se percata de que está perdido.

Maniobra y desciende lentamente hasta que divisa a alguien y le grita:

- Disculpe , ¿ podría ayudarme ? He quedado a las dos con un amigo, llevo
media hora de retraso y no sé donde me encuentro.

Claro que si - le contesta el hombre - usted se encuentra en un globo de
aire caliente, flotando a unos treinta metros de altura , entre los 40 y 42
grados latitud norte y entre los 58 y 60 grados longitud oeste.

- ¿Es usted informático , verdad ?, pregunta el del globo.

- Sí señor, lo soy, ¿ como lo ha adivinado ?

- Es simple , porque todo lo que me ha dicho es " técnicamente" correcto,
pero "prácticamente" inútil. Continuo perdido y voy a llegar tarde a mi
cita por culpa de su información.

- Le responde el de tierra : " Y usted es jefe ¿verdad ?

- Sí señor , ¿ como lo ha sabido?

- Es muy simple. No sabe ni donde está , ni para donde va ... Ha hecho una
promesa que no puede cumplir y espera que otro le resuelva el problema. De
hecho se halla en la misma situación en que estaba antes de encontrarnos
... salvo que ahora , por alguna extraña razón, ... ¡La culpa es mía!


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2021)

Un hombre muere y va al infierno. Allí se encuentra con que hay un
infierno para cada país. Va primero al infierno alemán y pregunta:

-¿Qué te hacen aquí?

-Aquí primero te ponen en la parrilla eléctrica por una hora,
luego te acuestan en una cama llena de clavos por otra hora, y el
resto del día viene el diablo alemán y te da de latigazos.

Al personaje no le gustó nada y se fue a ver en que consistían
los otros infiernos. Tanto el inglés como el ruso y el resto de los
infiernos de las distintas naciones hacían lo mismo que el alemán;
entonces, ve que en el infierno español hay una fila llena de gente
esperando entrar.

Intrigado pregunta al último de la fila:

- ¿Qué es lo que hacen aquí?

- Aquí te ponen en una parrilla eléctrica por una hora, luego
en una cama llena de clavos por otra hora y el resto del día viene el
diablo español y te da de latigazos.

- Pero es exactamente igual a los otros infiernos, ¿por qué
aquí hay tanta gente queriendo entrar?

- Porque la parrilla no funciona, los clavos de la cama los han robado todos y el diablo llega.......ficha........revisa los e-mails y se larga.


----------



## barullo (16 Ago 2021)

Humor talibán:

Se abre el telón y hay una mujer cocinando, otra planchando y otra barriendo.

¿Cómo se llama la pelicula?

UN MUNDO PERFECTO


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Ago 2021)

-Paqui, voy a Leroy Merlin.
-Tráete un mosquitero.
-Athos, Porthos o Aramis?
-Tu sigue, Paco, luego preguntas por qué no follas.


-¿Tú comes sano?
-Y enfermo. Nada me quita el hambre.


-Tenemos con nosotros a un experto nutricionista. ¿Alguna pregunta?
-¿Cuánto tiempo puede vivir una nutria?
-No, el nutricionista sabe de alimentación. 
-Ah , ¿qué comen las nutrias?


-Buenas, le llamo porque la motosierra que me vendió no corta nada. 
—¿Está bien engranada? 
—Sí, hace mucho calor, pero me encanta esta ciudad.


-Cariño, nos han cortado la luz. 
-Con lo cara que es y encima le meten mierdas.


-Me sé un chiste de informáticos
- ¡Pues yo MS-DOS!


-Papá, quiero un Pontiac. 
- Pues Pontiac trabajar.


- ¡JAJAJAJA! Vaya mierda de coche que te has comprado. 
- Pues a mí no me hace ninguna Dacia.


-Mañana tienes examen. ¿Vas a estudiar el sistema nervioso? 
- No, porque me he tomado un Lexatín.


- ¿Sargento, se sabe algo de la intoxicación alimentaria en el cuartel? 
- La investigación va muy avanzada, señor, pero aun nos quedan algunos cabos sueltos.


A partir de ahora, en vez de llama a Messi, el más grande, le van a llamar Messi beaucoup. 


-Ahora te cuento, que voy a ir al Museo del atún. 
- ¿Barbate?
- Sí, que me estoy cagando vivo.


-Quieres té o café? 
- No sabría decirte. 
- Pues di café.


-Estoy harta de verduras. 
- Pues tendrás que dejar el porno.


—¿Qué haces, Mari? 
—Estoy en mi casa con mis hijos viendo los dibujos. 
—¿Animados?
—Sí, estamos muy contentos.


-¿Aguantas mucho en la cama?
-Hasta que me llama mi madre a comer. 


-¿Cuántas personas forman la delegación japonesa? 
- Son cuatro y el maestro de artes marciales. 
- Sensei. 
- Son cinco, Aurelio.


-Papá, ¿qué zignifica heart? 
- Corazón. 
- La zei meno vente. 



- Hannibal, ¿quién fue la primera persona a la que te comiste?. 
- Un millonario de esos que apadrina artistas. Un... Cómo se dice... Un... Un...
- ¿Mecenas? 
- ¡Venga!


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2021)

Uno que va paseando y se encuentra a un amigo que hacía mucho tiempo que no veía y le dice:

- ¡Hombre Paco, cuánto tiempo! Dime, ¿a qué te dedicas?

- Pues mira, estoy estudiando psicología natural.

- ¿Psicología natural? ¿Y eso qué es?

- Pues mira muy sencillo; te pongo un ejemplo: ¿tú tienes un acuario?

- Sí.

- Entonces te gustan los peces.

- Sí.

- Si te gustan los peces te gusta la naturaleza.

- Sí.

- Si te gusta la naturaleza te gustan los animales.

- Sí.

- Si te gustan los animales te gusta también la raza humana.

- Pues mira, sí.

- Si te gusta la raza humana te gustan las mujeres.

- ¡SÍ!

- Pues, ya está. Te he hecho un estudio psicológico y he averiguado que te gustan las mujeres.

- ¡Ostia, qué guay! ¡Muy chulo, muy chulo!

Total, que se despiden, y el mismo de antes que sigue andando y se encuentra a otro amigo y le dice:

- ¡Hombre Manolo! ¿A que no sabes qué es lo que he aprendido?

- ¿El qué?

- Psicología natural.

- Y, ¿eso qué es?

- Pues te pongo un ejemplo: ¿tú tienes un acuario?

- No.

- Pues, ¡entonces eres maricón!


----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Ago 2021)

-¿Te gustaría tener ganado ovino?
-Prefiero vino.


-Camarero, otra botella de vino blanco.
-¿Rueda?
-De momento no, pero cuando termine igual marcho haciendo la croqueta. 


-¿Servicio técnico? el router no funciona
-¿La luz verde está encendida?
-Sí.
-¿Está parpadeando? 
-Claro, si no se me secan los ojos. 


-No se si alguna vez lograré conquistarte
-¿Tienes vacas y ovejas?
-Sí.
-Entonces ya tienes mucho ganado. 


-Estás obsesionado con la química, papá. 
-Eso no es cierto, Joselitio.


-Paqui, se ha roto un vaso en la cocina
-Voy con la escoba.
-No es urgente, puedes venir andando.


-Hola!,¿este es el Curso para Marujas? 
+¡Si!
-¿Y quién más hay apuntao?


----------



## mendeley (23 Ago 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> -¿Te gustaría tener ganado ovino?
> -Prefiero vino.
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buenos.


----------



## ANS² (23 Ago 2021)

Entra Dabuti a un bar con más hambre que un perro y lee la carta:

·bocadillo de jamón: 2 €
·bocadillo de chorizo: 1.20 €
·bocadillo de mortadela: 0.60 €
·bocadillo de acetate: 0.02€

Dabuti: chsssss chsssss mesonero!!! mesonero!!! uno de acetate y rapidito

Camarero: aquí tiene señor (vaya cara de cabrón que tienes hijo de puta <--- esto lo piensa)

Dabuti (después del primer bocado): pero..... pero..... me cago en diosssss !!!!!!!!! ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ ESTO ES MIERDA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Camarero: acetate!, acetate!


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Ago 2021)

-¿De qué murió su marido?
-Envenenamiento
-Pero se le muy golpeado
-Ah, sí, es que no se lo quería tomar.



—Ernesto, ¿tu sueldo es en bruto?
—Es en neto.
—Enneto, ¿tu sueldo es en bruto?


-Voy a alquilar un apartamento.
- ¿Con fianza?
- Ninguna, acabo de conocer al dueño.


-Me suena la barriga como si fuera una manada de abejas.
- Enjambre.
- Que es muy mala.


Leed en voz alta: "Mi moto alpina derrapante." Ahora lo mismo pero todo con la E. Hale, ya tengo la tarde echada. 42 años tengo.


Llamar a un cura "padre" y a un torero "maestro" demuestra lo que nos gusta jugar con las ironías del lenguaje.


- ¿Papá, quiénes son los lamas?
- Los que inventaron el somier.


- Cariño, vamos, que se hace tarde.
- Es que estoy esperando a que termine la lavadora.
- ¿Qué pasa, que se viene?



-La vida es muy corta
-Si, muy lista no se la ve



TIPS PARA QUE TU CITA SALGA BIEN: 
-Ponerla entre comillas
-Poner el nombre del autor y el año.


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Ago 2021)

-¿Es la asociación de químicos?
-Nos hemos disuelto. 
-Pues esa no es la solución.


-Cariño, voy al súper, ¿compro una tableta de turrón?
-Compra 1880.
-¿Tantas?


-Es aquí la terapia para superar la molestia de las almorranas? 
-Sí, pase y tome asiento. 
-Mejor me quedo de pie.


-Cariño, ya está la cena.
-Espera que acabo el crucigrama; 7 letras, hueco de una pared en el que se disponen estantes a modo de armario. 
-Alacena. 
-QUE YA VOY, JODER.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Sep 2021)

-Mi plan a corto plazo es conocerte , a largo plazo robar tu corazón.
-¿Y a medio?
-El mono de Marco ¿por qué?
-Empiezas bien.


-¿Te gusta Los puentes de Madison?
-Todo lo que sea tener días festivos me vale.


-Credifacil, dígame. 
-Quiero un préstamo de 6000 € 
-Necesito 2 avales. 
-Ah, vale. Ah, vale.
-Concedido.


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Sep 2021)

-Hola 112?, me acaban de apuñalar.
- Le escucho entrecortado.


- Al venir hacía aquí he notado que el volante del coche hace un ruido raro.
–Tiene mal la dirección.
–¿Y lo sabe así, sin más?
–No, no. Es que esto es una peluquería. El taller está en el número 23.


–Quiero follarte antes de que este petrolero naufrague.
–Estás hecho un _prevertido._


-Mamá ¿por qué mi nombre significa “empresa de servicio de comidas preparadas”?
+Tu eres tonta Catherine!!!!


—He adoptado un perro
—¿Le has puesto chip?
—No, Sultán.


—Se le acusa de preparar una paella de marisco envenenada a su pareja, ¿algo que añadir?
—Sí, un par de gambas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Sep 2021)

-¿Qué va a ordenar, señor?
- quiero pulpo a la gallega y un arroz a la cubana. 
-¿y para usted?


----------



## masia (8 Sep 2021)

¿¿Cual es el hombre más popular en una playa nudista??
El que puede llevar una taza de café en cada mano y una docena de Donuts.
¿¿Y la mujer más popular de la playa nudista??
La que puede comerse el último Donut.


----------



## masia (8 Sep 2021)

!!!Cuidado con las estafas en la compra de artículos por internet!!!
Mi primo, pagó 1.000 euros por un aparato que agrandaba el pene y le mandaron una lupa.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Sep 2021)

-Doctor, mi hijo no come pescado. ¿Con qué lo puedo reemplazar?
-Con una nutria. A las nutrias les encanta el pescado. 

-A ver, niños. Nombres de dioses egipcios. Empieza tú, Pablito. 
+Amón
-Ahora tú, Jaimito.
+Ortadela. 


-Mamá, ¿por qué das saltos encima de papá?
-Eeeeh, bueno...estoooo...para desinflarlo.
-Pues no te esfuerces mucho, porque después viene la vecina y soplando lo vuelve a inflar.


-¿Orientación sexual?
-Malísima. No encuentro a nadie para follar.


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Sep 2021)

​Un señor se fue de viaje y sabiendo que su novia necesitaba unos lentes, entró en una óptica para ver si encontraba unos bonitos y baratos.
Después de ver unos cuantos, se decidió por unos y se los compró. La empleada se los envolvió, pagó la cuenta pero, al marcharse, en lugar de llevarse el paquete con los lentes, agarró otro muy parecido que había al lado.
El paquete contenía unos calzones(BRAGAS) que una clienta de la óptica acababa de comprarse en otra tienda.
El señor no se dio cuenta de la equivocación, se fue directamente a la oficina de correos y le envió el paquete a su novia, junto con una carta.
La novia al recibirlo se quedó extrañadísima con el contenido así que abrió la carta y leyó.
Querida Marta:
Espero que te guste el regalo que te envío, sobre todo por la falta que te hacen, ya que llevas mucho tiempo usando los mismos y éstos son cosas que se deben cambiar de vez en cuando.
Espero haber acertado con el modelo. La encargada de la tienda me dijo que era la última moda, de hecho me enseñó los suyos y eran iguales.
Yo, para comprobar si eran ligeros, me los probé allí mismo. No sabes como se rió la muchacha, porque esos modelos femeninos en los hombres se ven comiquísimos, y más a mí, que sabes que tengo unos rasgos muy prominentes.
Una chica que había allí me ayudó también a decidir. Me los pidió, se quitó los suyos y se los puso para que yo pudiera ver el efecto.
A esta chica le lucían menos que a la empleada de la tienda, porque el pelo se los tapaba un poco por los lados, pero aún así, me pareció que le favorecían muchísimo.
Finalmente me decidí y te los compré. Póntelos y se los enseñas a tus padres, hermanos y, en fin, a todo el mundo, a ver qué dicen.
Ah, y ojalá no te queden muy grandes, no sea que se te caigan cuando vayas caminando.
Para que te sean útiles y resulten más bonitos, me han aconsejado que los limpies muy a menudo.
Llévalos con cuidado y, sobre todo, no vayas a dejarlos por ahí y los pierdas, tú tienes la costumbre de quitártelos en cualquier parte.
En fin, para que te voy a decir más... Estoy deseando vértelos puestos, porque se que te van a quedar mucho mejor que los que le vi a tu hermana.


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Sep 2021)

-¿Sabe Excell?
-Claro, me se hasta la canción.
-¿Canción, qué canción ?
-Y cómo Excell, en qué lugar se enamoró de ti...


-Madre, tenemos un extraterrestre a bordo. 
-Echadle Listerine. 
-Para qué?? 
-Así tendréis el Alien to fresco.


- ¿Tú sabes qué quiere decir the end, Serenín? 
- Serafín. 
- Seguramente.


-¡Camarero! ¡Hay una araña en mi sopa, tráigame otra por favor! 
-¡OTRA ARAÑA PARA EL SEÑOR DE LA 18!


-Hola buenas, venía a apuntarme a lo de la corrida popular. 
-Carrera.. 
-Ah!, pues entonces no.



- ¡Rápido! ¡Preparen una camilla!Paciente con posible derrame. 
-¿Un derrame? ¿es pleural? 
-No, porque sino sería “unos derrámeses”


- ¿Me pone pollo para llevar? 
-¿Al curry? 
-No, a casita.


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Sep 2021)

-Doctor, llevo 5 minutos aquí y usted está comiendo un helado. ¿Me mira lo del dolor de garganta?
-Espere un poco, necesito el palito.


Ni con Cervantes ni colorantes. 


-Mi hijo es un cielo: estudia y trabaja.
-Pues el mío es un sol: sale y se pone, sale y se pone. 


Ahora hay que inventar la mili para que las mujeres vayamos a defender la matria. Se llamará Pili. 


-Tu hermano desprende dulzura
-Emana
-Joder, pues parece un tío.


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Sep 2021)

-¿Y cómo murió?
-Le golpearon con un violín, un contrabajo y una guitarra.
-Mmmm, todo concuerda.


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Sep 2021)

-Hola señor, ¿quiere que le haga una póliza de seguros Ocaso?
-Caso, que estoy muy solo.


-¿Cuál es el Consejo General del Poder Judicial?
-Supongo que no nos metamos en líos.


-¡Manoloooo, nos han robado el coche!
-¿Has visto quién era?
-No, pero le he cogido la matrícula.


----------



## MaurisioColmenero (24 Sep 2021)

-Es un arma noble, tu padre ya la empuñó antes que tú, manéjala con firmeza, Luke.
-Obi Wan esto no es el sable.
-Y tú tienes las manos frías

Enviado desde mi CPC 464


----------



## barullo (26 Sep 2021)

- ¿Y como te reconoceré?

- Me verás llegar y pensarás: "que no sea ese"...pues ese


----------



## HoK. (26 Sep 2021)

+Como te reconoceré?
-Ojos verdes, vestido hippie con escote, moño informal y ganas de ti. Y tu cómo irás?
+Empalmado


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

-Yo antes era militar

-Y ahora???

-Ahora soy actor porno y voy a escribir mis memorias

-Y como se llamará el libro??

-De cabo a rabo.


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

-Que te dijo el médico???

-Que tengo una sonrisa simpática y que sea feliz

-Lee bien, dice: Cirrosis hepática y sífilis.


----------



## masia (26 Sep 2021)

- Paco, se puede saber que hacías saliendo de casa de la vecina???

-Pues me la encontré en el ascensor, estaba melancólica y me la follé

-ME LA QUEEEEE????

-Melancólica. Así como tristona.


----------



## barullo (26 Sep 2021)

-Ayer por la tarde íbamos mi suegra y yo caminando por la calle. De repente, de una esquina salieron dos enmascarados y empezaron a darle golpes a mi suegra. Por poco la matan.

-¿Pero tú no interviniste?

-¡No! Habría estado muy feo pegarle entre los tres.


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Sep 2021)

—¿Has visto El asesino entre los arbustos? 
—No, ¿de qué va la peli? 
—¡QUE CORRAS QUE NOS PILLA!


----------



## Mundocruel (28 Sep 2021)

-Mama, por fin me ha venido la regla!

-Almorranas, juan, son almorranas.


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2021)

¿En qué se parecen la mafia y un "69"?

En que, si te vas de la lengua, te comes un marrón


----------



## masia (1 Oct 2021)

Llama la esposa a la oficina y le contesta la secretaria.

¿Mi esposo ya se vino???

-Si señora, 2 veces y se quedó dormidito.


----------



## masia (1 Oct 2021)

¿Y su marido que va a comer?

-Ensalada de 1º y ensalada de 2º

-Está usted segura???

-Si folla como un conejo, que coma como un conejo.


----------



## masia (1 Oct 2021)

He ido a un local de intercambio de parejas y es un timo.
Al final cuando te vas, te tienes que llevar la tuya.


----------



## masia (2 Oct 2021)

El marido a la mujer.
¿¿¿Como estás mirando un canal de cocina si no sabes cocinar???
Ella le contesta:
Y tu mirando porno y yo no digo nada.


----------



## masia (2 Oct 2021)

Te llamo por que no se te vé el pelo.........................¿qué tal la vida de casado??

-Nunca he sido tan feliz tio.

-Te está escuchando ella verdad??

-SUPERFELIZ

-Ánimo tio..............


----------



## masia (2 Oct 2021)

-Digame su nombre.

-Pepepepedro pepepeperez.

-Perdón...¿¿Usted es tartamudo?..

-No, tartamudo era mi padre
y el del registro civil un hijoputa


----------



## PLS--palasaca (2 Oct 2021)

- Me se cae la baba.
- ¿Será se me? 
- No, no, baba.


----------



## masia (2 Oct 2021)

En ese bar, te sirven unos callos increibles.

-Están buenos???

-Me refería a las camareras.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Oct 2021)

—Smith, homicidios, ¿qué tenemos? 
—Hay restos de sangre y un cuchillo.
—¿Y dónde está el sujeto? 
—Delante del predicado 


—Charo mira, ¿cómo se llama esta lluvia tan fina?
—Chirimiri. 
—No te enfades, mujer


—Te dejo por el director de mi banco. 
—¿Por qué? 
—Porque me pone más interés.


-Oiga, es este el ascensor de subida? 
- Hombre, he estado en otros mejores. 


—La cosa está muy mala. 
—No llames así al niño, que está enfermo.

+¿Qué meta ha conseguido este año en su relación de pareja? ¿Cuál ha sido el resultado de la terapia?
-¿me preguntas por el logro? 
+ No, hable usted, el ogro que cuente su versión después.


-Sé que es una afrenta para vuestra merced, pero he de decirle que sus hermanas están realmente gordas. 
–Pero, pero... ¿Cómo osas...? 
–Más bien como cachalotes.


----------



## vacutator (3 Oct 2021)

Una mujer le dice a su marido: Cariño, ¿te gusta mi disfraz? Sí, mi amor, contesta el hombre, es un disfraz de vaca muy bonito. ¡Pero si voy disfrazada de dálmata!



Soy celíaca.
Encantado, yo Antoniaco


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2021)

¿Por qué los solteros están delgados y los casados están gordos?

Porque cuando el soltero llega a casa lo primero que hace es ir a la nevera, la abre y dice: otra vez lo mismo y se va a la cama. 

El casado llega a casa va a la cama quita las sábanas y dice: otra vez lo mismo y se va a la nevera


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Oct 2021)




----------



## Kbkubito (7 Oct 2021)

PSOE, 100 años de honrradez.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Oct 2021)

-Hola, venía a ver si el médico me puede recetar viagra.
-¿Tiene cita?
-Sí, claro, para eso la quiero.


-En el cole de mi hijo prometen un ordenador por cada niño.
-Me parece un cambio justo.

-Escríbeme en este papel la primera persona del singular del pretérito del verbo abolir. 
-¿Abolí? 
-O a lápiz, me da igual.


-¿Eres rapero?
-No, tengo una pierna más corta que la otra.



-¿Te gusta ir a misa?
-No
-¿Y a los toros?
-No se, pregúntale a ellos. 


-¿Qué crees que pensará tu jefe cuando sepa que eres disléxico?
-Me saluda. 


-A las afueras de mi ciudad hay un poblado de hippies que están todos los días borrachos como una cuba. 
-Se dice comuna. 
-Pues comuna cuba.


-Necesito pasta dental. 
-Yo conozco una muy buena, Corega.
-Pues dímela, tronco.


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Oct 2021)

-¿Qué tal te va con tu dolor de rodilla?
-Mi médico dijo que me tenía que infiltrar en el hospital.
-¿Y?
-Llevo dos semanas trabajando de incógnito en el hospital y me sigue doliendo la rodilla.



-Hola, vengo a registrar el nacimiento de mi hijo.
-¿Sexo?
-¡Venga!


----------



## mendeley (16 Oct 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> -¿Qué tal te va con tu dolor de rodilla?
> -Mi médico dijo que me tenía que infiltrar en el hospital.
> -¿Y?
> -Llevo dos semanas trabajando de incógnito en el hospital y me sigue doliendo la rodilla.
> ...



Muy buenos!


----------



## Ulisses (16 Oct 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> -Hola, venía a ver si el médico me puede recetar viagra.
> -¿Tiene cita?
> -Sí, claro, para eso la quiero.
> 
> ...



muy buenos¡


----------



## pasabaporaqui (16 Oct 2021)

Que buenos cabrones!!!!
Mis diez

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Oct 2021)

-Hola
-Hola
-Mira, te cuento que a tu esposa yo la hice mujer hace 15 años.
-Yo la amo y no me importa con quién estuvo antes.
-No me estás entendiendo. Soy cirujano plástico.


----------



## xilebo (23 Oct 2021)

Esto son dos amigos q llevaban tiempo sin verse y se encuentran por la calle: 
- Quillo, que tal? cuanto tiempo, como anda la cosa por tu casa?
- Ey q pasa, pues por mi casa esta la cosa muy mal, llame el otro día a una línea erótica y se puso mi mujer!!


----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## xilebo (23 Oct 2021)

Se abre el telón y aparece un gitano... Desaparece el telón.


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Oct 2021)

-Hola, mi BMW está averiado, hace un ruido raro. 
-Señor, ese ruido es el del intermitente.


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2021)

- Manuel ¿cómo ha ido el juicio?
- El juez ha dicho que 5 años de cárcel o 95 mil euros.
- Tú no seas tonto, ¡coge el dinero!


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Oct 2021)

–Y cuando ya estábamos en pelotas, ¡va la tía y me saca un libro de la revolución católica!
–¿De Lutero?
–¡No seas bruto, coño, de un cajón!


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2021)

Dos niños que están en el recreo y le dice uno al otro:

- Jugamos a los funcionarios?
- Y a eso como se juega?
- El primero que se mueva, pierde


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Nov 2021)

- ¿Qué civilización antigua te gusta más? 
- Me encanta la maya. 
- Gracias, son del Primark.



﹘En mi empresa hay un montón de gente que para adelgazar se salta comidas.
﹘¿Ayuno? 
﹘Hay muchos, ¿no escuchas?


-Cari, ¿crees que estamos yendo demasiado a Ikea?
-Nö såbriä åsegurärlö.


-Oye Mikel como se llama el metal que se usa para hacer monedas? 
-Es niquel 
-Oye Niquel como se llama el metal que se usa para hacer monedas?


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Nov 2021)

- Pues yo trabajé para la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Educación, la Ciencia y la Cultura.
-¿UNESCO?
- Sí, un esco todo, por eso me fui.


-¿Qué le pasa a mi tortuga, doctor?
-Tendremos que dejarla toda la noche en observación (37€). Mañana le haremos un TAC (450€) y una analítica (90€) para salir de dudas. Pero a simple vista mi diagnóstico es que es un casco de obra.


Murió asesinado en Siracusa en el año 212 a.C. Os lo digo porque todo el mundo sabe el principio de Arquímedes pero muy pocos el final.


Me apunté hace tres meses a un gimansio y no he bajado un solo kilo. Voy a tener que ir personalmente a preguntarles qué cojones pasa.


-¿Qué va a tomar el señor?
-Polonia
-De cenar, Führer, de cenar.


Las niñas querían un perro para Navidad, y les he dicho que si.
Normalmente hacemos pavo, pero todo sea por darles el gusto.


-Hola ¿qué tal el museo?
-Mucho busto.
-Encantado, majo. Pero ¿qué tal el museo?


-¿Serán duraderas estas toallas que he comprado a un portugués?
-Depende del luso.


-Mi mujer se ha quedado en shock cuando estaba tomando un gin tonic.
-¿Catatónina?
-...cata mucha más ginebra.


-¿Sabes por qué hay niebla por todas partes, Heidi?
-Porque el puto perro no detectaba las minas como yo pensaba.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (11 Nov 2021)

De donde vienes ?
- del barullo 
Cuanto traes ?
- Cinco duros


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Nov 2021)




----------



## yenneferrr (14 Nov 2021)

Van dos y se cae el del medio...


----------



## yenneferrr (14 Nov 2021)

Jajajajaja te doy toda la razón...

PD: haces reír más tu que yo con mi chiste...


----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Nov 2021)




----------



## yenneferrr (14 Nov 2021)

La verdad que nunca me habían dedicado un chiste... de astros! Muy amable usted.


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2021)

—Aquí Juan de homicidios ¿Quién llama? 

—Agente Torres.

—¿Qué ocurre? 

—Asesinato de un varón de 38 años, su propia madre le ha dado 6 puñaladas. 

—¡Que desnaturalizada! ¿Ha dicho la razón? 

—Le ha pisado lo fregao.

—¿Ha detenido a la mujer? 

—No, todavía está mojado.


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## barullo (18 Nov 2021)

Con la nueva tecnología aplicada para la fertilidad una mujer de 65 años dio a luz a un bebé. Cuando salió del Hospital y fue a su casa, llegaron sus familiares a visitarla.

- ¿Podemos ver al bebé?, preguntó uno de ellos.

Todavía no, dijo la flamante madre de 65 años, dentro de poco.

Pasó media hora y otro de los familiares preguntó, ¿Ya podemos conocer al nuevo bebé?

- Todavía noooooo, dijo la madre.

Pasó otro rato, y volvieron a preguntarle, impacientes, pero bueno ¿Cuándo vamos a ver al bebé?

- Cuando llore, respondió la madre.

- ¿Cuándo llore?, exclamaron. ¿Por qué tenemos que esperar hasta que llore?

- Porque no me acuerdo dónde lo puse.


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Nov 2021)




----------



## barullo (19 Nov 2021)

Un matrimonio durmiendo a las 4 de la mañana...Y le dice la mujer al marido:

-Me parece que abajo hay gente...

Se levanta el hombre y se encuentra a un ladrón ahi en plena faena...

-¿Qué hace ud. ahi?

El chorizo responde:

-No, no, mire ud. que yo no vengo a matar a nadie, que yo vengo a robar, pero ya me habeis visto la cara y os tengo que matar a los 2...

...Señora por cortesía, voy a empezar por ud. pero yo no venia a matar, yo venia a robar, na más...¿Ud. cómo se llama?

-Yo me llamo Mª Teresa...

-Ea, ya no la puedo matar, porque Mª Teresa se llamaba mi madre, y yo cómo la voy a matar si se llama igual que mi madre, ud. se salva...

...Pero amigo, ud. lo siento de verdad, pero le tengo que matar, ¿ud. cómo se llama?

-Yo me llamo Manolo, pero en el pueblo todo el mundo me dice Mª Teresa


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2021)

En un manicomio se encontraban dos locos, se escaparon en un coche, uno le dice al otro:
-Mira, que rápido van los árboles.
Y el otro le contesta:
-¡A la vuelta volvemos en árbol!


----------



## Tobermory (20 Nov 2021)

- Señora, la llamamos desde la policía. Lamentamos informarle que su marido ha fallecido.
- Dios mío! ¿Que ha pasado?
- Un accidente... han caído unos cables... y su marido ha muerto electrocutado.
- Es terrible! Pero bueno, al menos ha muerto haciendo lo que más le gustaba...
- ?????? Perdone la pregunta, señora, pero... ¿Qué era lo que más le gustaba a su marido?
- Derrochar, agente, derrochar... 


Una prostituta está sentada en la barra de un bar, y ve que entra un cura. Y va y le dice al camarero...
- Manolo, ponme un Curasao!
Y el cura se la mira de mala manera y le dice al camarero...
- Y a mí póngame un paquete de putatas fritas!



¿Puede una mujer haberse casado cuatro veces y seguir virgen?
Primero se casó con un político, y todo eran promesas...
Luego se casó con un arquitecto, y todo eran proyectos...
Luego se casó con un funcionario, y siempre lo dejaban para mañana...
Al final se casó con un empresario del IBEX, y sólo la daba por culo!


----------



## MaurisioColmenero (20 Nov 2021)

Tobermory dijo:


> - Señora, la llamamos desde la policía. Lamentamos informarle que su marido ha fallecido.
> - Dios mío! ¿Que ha pasado?
> - Un accidente... han caído unos cables... y su marido ha muerto electrocutado.
> - Es terrible! Pero bueno, al menos ha muerto haciendo lo que más le gustaba...
> ...



Este no lo entiendo 

Enviado desde mi CPC 464


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2021)

Un loco llega a la oficina del manicomio a quejarse:
- Buenas, vengo porque mi compañero de cuarto no me deja dormir.
- ¿Por qué?- le pregunta el secretario.
- Él tiene complejo de motocicleta.
- ¿Y qué es lo que le molesta? ¿El ruido que hace?
- No, lo que me molesta es el humo.


----------



## Tobermory (20 Nov 2021)

MaurisioColmenero dijo:


> Este no lo entiendo
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPC 464



Pues es que es malo! Como la luz ha subido tanto, el marido ha muerto gastando, que era lo que más le gustaba


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2021)

Manolooo viernes yaaaa...
Y le dice eres el compañero de celda mas tonto que he visto en mi vida....


----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Nov 2021)

- La vecina buenorra, la de las tetas, va a abrir una tienda mañana. Podíamos ir.
- ¿A qué hora ubre?


- Qué maravilla, el cuadro que tienes colgado en esa pared!!
- Es un Murillo.
- Pues en ese murillo.


He ido a una entrevista de trabajo en El Caserío pero ponían muchos requesitos.


- Me han suspendido por no saber lo que es la cantidad de dinero que se paga a alguien por un trabajo. 
- Es estipendio. 
- Sí, maravilloso.


----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Nov 2021)




----------



## 《Judas》 (23 Nov 2021)

Esta una mugera pariendo y cuando por fin sale el bebé, el médico lo lanza al aire, le da una patada al vuelo y lo estampa contra la pared. La mugera recién parida se pone a chillar como loca y dice el médico: "que era broma, tranqui, que ha nacío muerto"


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Nov 2021)

—Peláez, proceda a decirme el nombre de su poeta favorito 
—Espronceda 
—Peláez, pronceda a decirme el nombre de su poeta favorito


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Nov 2021)




----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Dic 2021)

– ¿Qué opina usted del paleolítico? 
– Que es una putada que no pueda volver a andar. 
– ¿Eh?


-¿Camarero, tiene muslos de rana?
-No, camino así por la artrosis, hijo de puta


- Martínez, ¿qué cojones le he dicho sobre lo de jugar al golf en horas de trabajo? 
- Me estoy ajustando la pierna ortopédica, hijo de puta.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Dic 2021)

— Hulk 
— Dime, Thor 
— Estoy preocupado, desde que llegó el nuevo no he visto a Iron Man 
— ¿Cómo se llama el nuevo? 
— El Richald


—¿Le traigo la carta de vinos? 
—¿Qué me recomienda? 
—Que sí.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Dic 2021)




----------



## barullo (3 Dic 2021)

Llegan unos reporteros de TV a Andalucia a averiguar el arte que habia por allí, y fueron a preguntarle a Benito el tontito, uno de éstos tios que llevan más de 2 años con el mismo chandal puesto, con más mierda en el chandal que la tirita de un mecanico, y le preguntan:

-¿Ud. cómo se llama?

-Benito

-Le vamos a hacer unas preguntas, Benito...¿Ud. que opina de la poesia?

Y dice Benito:

-La poecia viene a mi casa, la poecia rompe la puerta, la poecia registra los cajones, la poecia encuentra la droga, y la poecia se lleva a mi primo pa la cárcel...

Y dicen los reporteros:

-Perdone, Benito, no nos ha entendido ud. queremos que nos hable sobre el poema...

Y dice Benito:

-Sí, sí, el poema va a ser sacar a mi primo de la cárcel ahora


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Dic 2021)

+Estoy deprimido, me han echado del trabajo, me mujer me ha dejado. 
-Una puta locura. 
+Claro, una puta lo cura todo.


El otro día en el coche mi novia me cogió la mano derecha y me dijo: "no cambies nunca". 
Y aquí estoy, en el mecánico por fundir el motor.


+¿Cómo realizarán el cambio de sexo del burro?
-Lo dejamos encerrado en un cuarto
+¿Y? 
-Hasta que se aburra


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Dic 2021)

-¿Le hago un poco más el cochinillo? 
- Si por favor 
- Wiiiiiii wiiiiiiii wiiiiiiiiiiiiiii oinsssss wiiiiiiii 


- Te voy a llevar a cenar a París, al lado del río. 
- ¿El río Sena? 
- No, nosotros dos solos.


— Es el club de lectura sobre el héroe de la guerra de Troya? 
— Si. Aqui lees.


- Oye, Gorka, no encuentro a papá. 
- ¡Aita! 
- ¡¿Doooonde?! 


-A mi primer hijo lo llamé Junior. 
-¿Y al segundo? 
-Julior.



—Tengo una taza que pone "My coffee". 
—Mientras no suene el Tubular Bells, me parece bien.



-Hola ¿tienes novio?
-No
¿Y eso?
-ESO sí, y bachillerato.


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2021)

El funcionario rellena una ficha y le hace preguntas a un inmigrante:
- ¿Sexo?
- 3 veces por semana.
- No... quiero decir si Masculino o Femenino.
- ¡¡¡¡Lo que caiga!!!!


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Dic 2021)

-¿Me prestas tu croscopio?
-Es microscopio.
-Ya lo se, por eso te lo pido. 


—Venía por el trabajo de sumiller. 
—¿Sabe usted decantar? 
—Y de bailar.


- Cari, no me llega tu correo electrónico. 
-¿Has mirado los no deseados? 
-¿Qué tienen que ver los mellizos ahora, Manolo?


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Dic 2021)

- Buenos días. Estamos haciendo un estudio sobre la masturbación. ¿Le importa que le haga una encuesta? 
- Prefiero que me la haga en llano, pero si tiene que ser en cuesta, que sea en cuesta.


—¿A que te dedicas? 
---A saltimbanqui.
—¿...a punti de pistoli?


-Buenas, necesito unos zapatos para trabajar de payaso 
-¿Qué número usa? 
-El de "¿¿¡¡Cómo están ustedes!!??. Lo sé, está muy visto ya


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

— Me da un café con leche corto.

— Se me ha roto la máquina, cambio.


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

— ¡Qué fortuna ha hecho Henry Ford con los coches!

— ¡Y su hermano Roque con los quesos!


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Dic 2021)

Un consejo para ahorrar dinero:

No compréis casa en Bélmez, salen caras.


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

— Doctor, soy asmático, ¿es grave?

— No amigo, es esdrújula.


----------



## HoK. (18 Dic 2021)

Un gangoso en una tienda de deportes al vendedor

- Me da unas chapatillas?

- Puma?

- Enga eche chigarrito!


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2021)

Dice: oye!
Dice: qué?
Dice: cómo te llamas?
Dice: quién?
Dice: tú
Dice: yo?
Dice: sí
Dice: ah


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2021)

Llega un hombre a la puerta del Ayuntamiento y le pregunta al de seguridad:
– ¿Perdone….. por la tarde no trabajan?
y el de seguridad le responde:
– No….. por la tarde no vienen, cuando no trabajan es por la mañana.


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2021)

Un hombre entra en un restaurante y el camarero le pregunta:

— ¿Vino blanco el señor?

— No ha sido al ver los precios.


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Dic 2021)

-No soy capaz de leer la etiqueta de este pesto. 
-Es genovés.
-Es verdad, necesito gafas.


-Oiga ¿el otorrino va por número?
-Van nombrando.
-Qué gran actor. Pero no me cambie de tema...


----------



## barullo (24 Dic 2021)

— Mi vecino es músico.

— ¿Y qué toca?

— Los huevos.


----------



## masia (24 Dic 2021)

-Me prometió un finde rural sin descanso y me llevó a coger olivas el Hijo puta.

-Me dijo: "Nena, esta noche hay acción y me puso las 5 películas de Rambo el muy mamón.


Una pareja en el motel.
-Querida, ¿hemos estado aquí antes?
-NO NUNCA.
-Que raro.......el WIFI en tu móvil entró automático


Esas personas que te dicen:
Estoy para lo que necesites...... luego las llamas para follar y todo son pegas. !!Gentuza!!


-¿Entera?
-No, sólo la puntita
-Señorita, me refiero a la leche
-Ah, en la cara por favor.

Felices Fiestas a quien lo lea y sea capaz de sonreir.
Una mención al op.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Dic 2021)

— ¿A dónde va, Dr. Lecter? 
— A dorar al niño.


- Necesito para la forja un martillo y un chisme donde golpear. 
- Yunque? 
- Y un chisme donde golpear.



-Paco, tenemos que hablar
-dime cari -hemos terminado
-Ya? Que conversación más cortita, así me gustan a mí



Mi suegra se llama Éster, mi cuñada Éster y su hija Éster. Yo las llamo las Poliéster. 


Ya no se dice maricón perdido, ahora se dice gay en paradero desconocido.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Dic 2021)

—¿Por qué no me va bien con los tíos? 
—Porque no tienes claro tu objetivo, tía. 
—¿Eh? 
—Que la meta es importante! 
—Pero si les dejo meterla!


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Dic 2021)

—Papá, voy a estudiar homeopatía. Dame dinero para la matrícula. 
—Toma. 
—¡Pero si son billetes del monopoly! 
—Has empezado tú.


----------



## Sesino6 (30 Dic 2021)

Érase un narco mafioso tironucable que era presidente de una taifa.
Un día tuvo la ocurrencia de querer hacer con sus súbditos lo que le salió de los cojones tras un resacón de farinha y Jacks Daniels.
Para ello acudió a unos amiguetes jueces, corruptos y prevaricadores que hicieran el paripé y el trabajo sucio.
El resto del chiste ya lo saben ustedes.

P.D. No tiene ni puta gracia.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Dic 2021)

Si un organismo brasileño tiene núcleo y citoplasma, ¿Será eucarioca?


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Dic 2021)

- Johnson, homicidios. ¿Los sospechosos siguen perdidos? 
- No, son más de series de crímenes, como Castle o CSI.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Dic 2021)

Un hombre en la sala de espera de maternidad y dice el doctor:

- Han sido quintillizos, dice el hombre orgulloso

- ¡Es que tengo un cañón!

- A ver si lo limpia entonces, porque le han salido negros.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Dic 2021)

Una catalana de paseo por Madrid, cansada de recorrer sus calles encuentra una churrería.

¿Cuánto cuestan los churros?

Pues depende de los que se lleve, cuantos más lleve menos paga.

Pues póngame hasta que me salgan gratis.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Dic 2021)

- Doctor, ¿qué me ocurre?
- Tendrá que dejar de masturbarse. 
- ¿Y eso? 
- Para que pueda auscultarle, caballero. 
- Ah.



- Madre mía que siesta, ¿es ya la feria de Abril? 
- PAREN LA AUTOPSIA!! ES ANDALUZ!


- Pone en su curriculum que es cirujano de teléfonos. 
- Eso es, soy teleoperador.


El fútbol femenino es igual que el masculino, pero con más reglas 


Imitas muy bien a Jesucristo, pero los romanos lo clavan. 


- Ayer conocí a una chica y la dejé perdidamente enamorada 
- Ah, sí? Y dónde está? - No sé... La abandoné en el bosque



—Este dispositivo se puede desconectar de forma segura. 
—Vale que seas informático pero, ¿tienes que hacer siempre ese chiste tras follar?


----------



## Edge2 (30 Dic 2021)

Un borracho le envía un mensaje a su esposa: “Amor, llego en 30 minutos. Si no he llegado vuelve a leer el mensaje”


----------



## Metamorfosis (30 Dic 2021)

La Argentina es la próxima potencia mundial en ciernes que le disputará la hegemonía geopolítica a China y USA.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Dic 2021)

-Pone en su currículum que habla Inglés y Árabe 
-Si 
-¿Qué tal el Inglés? 
-Perfecto 
-¿Y Árabe bien? 
-Si, desde que me operé la vista, genial


----------



## Lemavos (30 Dic 2021)




----------



## Edge2 (30 Dic 2021)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> La Argentina es la próxima potencia mundial en ciernes que le disputará la hegemonía geopolítica a China y USA.



Coño meta, cuanto tiempo, sigues por africa?


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (30 Dic 2021)

Seguramente este puesto pero


Van dos putas en una moto y se cae tu madre


----------



## Metamorfosis (30 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Coño meta, cuanto tiempo, sigues por africa?



Y sí. Un abrazo y feliz 2022.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Dic 2021)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Y sí. Un abrazo y feliz 2022.



Feliz 2022.


----------



## OberOst (30 Dic 2021)

- Abuelita , Abuelita, ¿ y a ti como te gustan los huevos ?
- Golpeandome el coño


----------



## barullo (31 Dic 2021)

— ¿Hola, es la carnicería?

— No, es la zapatería.

— Disculpe, me he equivocado de número.

— No importa, tráigalos, se los cambiamos.


----------



## Edge2 (31 Dic 2021)

OberOst dijo:


> - Abuelita , Abuelita, ¿ y a ti como te gustan los huevos ?
> - Golpeandome el coño


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (7 Ene 2022)

- Le advierto que mi mujer y yo somos los dos veganos.
- ¿Y qué tiene que ver eso para cambiarle las pastillas de freno del Seat?
-No sé...por si acaso...


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (7 Ene 2022)

-Soy el Conde-Duque de Olivares, y desearía que me hiciese un retrato a caballo.
-Lo intentaré, espero no caerme.



- Soy lo peor envolviendo cosas, tío.
- Tampoco te ha quedado tan mal el balón.
- Es un libro.



—Te traigo el desayuno a la cama.
—¿Cómo ha entrado usted en mi casa y por qué trae tan pocos churros?



- Buenos días, lléveme al Centro Oftalmológico de la Avenida de España 34.
- Bájese del coche patrulla.


-Sabes,? La Jenny ha tenido un hijo albino
+No me extraña, con lo borracha que es


-Tengo una herida, me ha dicho el doctor que me la tiene que drenar y me ha prohibido el sexo.
-¿Por drenarte?
-Y por detrás, no te hagas ilusiones.



-Hola y bienvenidos a cifras y letras!!
Díganos su nombre
-Unai
-Tranquilo fiera !que aun no hemos empezado!

—Hijo, ¿qué tal el concurso infantil de deletreo?
—Mal, M, L, A.





-Paco, ¿qué haces en la calle a estas horas?
- Mi mujer me ha pillado leyendo una revista con chicas desnudas.
-Bueno, no es tan grave.
-Pues ella no piensa así: ha tirado la revista y ha echado a todas las chicas del piso.




- Cariño, salgo un rato, échale un ojo a las lentejas.
- Y no les puedo echar chorizo, como todo el mundo ???


-Papá, tu walkman se está quedando sin pilas!
-Es Bumbury, niñato!!


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Ene 2022)

- Creí que no iban a caber tantas llamas en el corral y cabieron.
- Es cupieron.
- Claro, son llamas.


- Buenas tardes, ¿es la asociación de negacionistas?
- Sí.
- Pues mal empezamos.


—¿Por qué no lees más poesía?
—¿De Baudelaire?
—Claro que debes.


– Quasimodo, ¿qué prefieres, vino tinto o blanco?
– No sé por qué me inclino.
– Eso es por la joroba, pero, ¿tinto o blanco?


﹘¿Qué tal tu hijo en la universidad?
﹘Uy, como pez en el agua.
﹘¿Y qué estudia?
﹘No, que nada.


Los españoles más ocupados son los extremeños, porque siempre tienen Caceres.


-Mira, esa tía de ahí es mi ex. Ahora es jefa de la brigada de estupefacientes 
-¿Estu...qué? -Es mi ex


- A ver si va a tener razón el médico y voy a estar un poco.sordo porque no he oído nada de lo que me has dicho. 
- No pasa nada, ahora lo repito. 
- ¿QUÉ??
- ¡QUE AHORA LO REPITO!
- ¡HOLA, DON JOSÉ!


----------



## Neiklot (10 Ene 2022)

Dos pijas hablando:
-Jo tia que fuerte, que me he enterado que las cajas negras de los aviones en realidad son naranjas¡
Dice la otra:
- Jo tia que fuerte¡ yo pense que eran cajas¡


Dice uno a otro:
-Oye, pues estas gordo.
Dice el otro:
-Que?
-Que digo que estas gordo.
-Que?
-Que digo que estas gordo¡
-Haaa, joder ya te digo, pero como una tapia.


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Ene 2022)

-¿Cómo te llamas?
+Eneko
- Cómo...ómo...omo, te...te...te, llamas...amas...amas?


Cómo odio que se me pegue la musiquilla de los supermercados. Me encabrona, me encabrona.


- Vistas las pruebas, le condeno a 3 años de prisión 
- ¿No le gusta que las cosas huelan bien, Señoría? 
- Flagrante, delito FLA-GRAN-TE


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ene 2022)

- ¿De qué trabajaba usted? 
- Era ferroviario. 
- ¿Y por qué lo ha dejado? 
- Estaba harto de ver vías todo el día.
- ¿Tanto? 
- Solo vías, y más vías y más vías... 
- Vale, vale. Dígame su nombre. 
- Tobias. 
- ¡QUE SÍ, PESAO! 



-Eres la mujer de mi vida, Apaños. 
-Remedios. 
-Eso.


----------



## Neiklot (24 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> - ¿De qué trabajaba usted?
> - Era ferroviario.
> - ¿Y por qué lo ha dejado?
> - Estaba harto de ver vías todo el día.
> ...



Apaños


----------



## barullo (24 Ene 2022)

- No sé si conseguiré enamorar a esa chica.

— ¿Tienes vacas y ovejas?

— Sí.

— Pues ya tienes mucho ganado.





— Ha cometido usted un crimen matemático.

— Pues, lo asumo.

— Pues, lo arresto


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Ene 2022)

-Vaya zapatos ¿son de esa ciudad italiana en la que estuviste?
-Sí, Pisa.
-Vale.
-¿Qué haces, idiota?
-Ay, perdón, ya te los llené de barro.



-Mi primo se ha dado tal golpe que se ha partido la cabeza
-Se ha quedado sin crisma?
-Y sin reyes, por flipao


----------



## barullo (30 Ene 2022)

Un mariquita va al mercado a comprar 

-Carnicero, tienes longaniza ??

El carnicero le contesta:

-Si "señor"... como la quiere, cortada en rodajas ????

Y le dice el mariquita :

-Maricon, que te piensas que mi culo es una hucha...


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Ene 2022)

-Papi, como se llama lo que hay en las esquinas de los polígonos? 
-Putas. 
-Entonces borro lo de ángulos?


Si Hannibal Lecter fuera una mujer sería mexicana, concretamente jalapeña.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (31 Ene 2022)

Se encuentran el año pasado, en 2021, en tres almirantes del ejército americano, ruso y alemán, en unas maniobras de la OTAN con Rusia invitada. Están hablando de submarinos en el puerto a donde van los submarinos para salir todos juntos al ejercicio, y el yanki dice:

- Nosotros tenemos un submarino que puede estar 6 meses en el agua sin repostar ac-solutamente.
- Tovarich, nosotros tenemos uno que puede estar dos años sin salir del agua.
Se queda el alemán sin decir nada, avergonzado, y de pronto aparece un submarino que emerge del agua, con una cruz gamada en el costado, se abre la escotilla y aparece un piloto que pregunta:
- Heil Hitler! Al final hemos ganado la guerra?


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Feb 2022)

—¡Mira que buena está esa de la barra! 
---Me la pido. 
—¡¡ Pues mientras tú te tiras piedras voy a invitarla a algo. !!


- Papá, ya he puesto en el mapa los ríos y las montañas. ¿Dónde pongo los embalses? 
- En el cubo amarillo.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (23 Feb 2022)

-Lo sentimos, no servimos a viajeros en el tiempo.
Esto es un viajero en el tiempo que entra en un bar y le dice el camarero:


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (24 Feb 2022)

- ¿Le quedan plazas para el curso de flamenco?
- Perdone, esto es un piso.
- Pues ponte las zapatillas para estar en casa, malparida.


----------



## Neiklot (24 Feb 2022)

Dos tios mirando un escaparate donde venden mascarillas:

Dice uno: Me gusta esa mascarilla.

Dice el otro: A mi me gusta esa otra de haí, mas baratilla.

Me lo he inventado


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (24 Feb 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> - ¿Le quedan plazas para el curso de flamenco?
> - Perdone, esto es un piso.
> - Pues ponte las zapatillas para estar en casa, malparida.



Se lo voy a decir a mi vecino de arriba.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Feb 2022)

-Mamá ¿hay gelatina?
-Que yo sepa hay i latina e y griega, pero g latina no creo. 


-Aquí el capitán del vuelo 810. Solicito pista para aterrizar. 
-Es como aparcar un coche pero con un avión. 


Mi pareja me propuso jugar a los médicos y ahora no me coge el teléfono.


-Comandante, han muerto 800 soldados, pero le traemos vivo al soldado Ryan. 
-Ese no es.


----------



## vacutator (26 Feb 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> -Aquí el capitán del vuelo 810. Solicito pista para aterrizar.
> -Oro parece plata no es.


----------



## Neiklot (26 Feb 2022)

Le dice Batman a Robin:

Robin, hoy ha llegado el gran dia, voy a darte mi Batmobil.

Dice Robin:

No jodas¡ pero que me dices Batman¡ de verdad?

Dice Batman:







Si, Robin, como lo oyes, apunta: 618 64 05...


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (1 Mar 2022)

-Para este trabajo necesitaré un buen adhesivo.
-Yo tengo una cola de impacto.
-Y yo las pelotas como tu cabeza, pero céntrate en lo que estamos.


----------



## El Patron (1 Mar 2022)

-Doctor, doctor! Me duele mucho aquí, en la entrada del culo.

-Mientra le llame la entrada del culo le va a seguir doliendo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Mar 2022)

- Qué bulldog tan bonito, muerde?
> No, tranquila, no hace nada. 
- Cómo se llama? 
> Liberado sindical.


Científicos españoles logran una revolucionaria vacuna con una efectividad del 100%, utilizando material genético de liberados sindicales. No acaba con el virus, pero lo mantiene inactivo de por vida. 


- Voy a actuar en un teatro de Miranda.
- ¿De qué?
- De Ebro. 
- ¿Vas a hacer de río?


- Camarero, una ración de calamares.
-¿A la romana? 
- Camarerum, ration calamarensis.


- ¿Qué es eso? 
- Una máquina para preparar hierbas. 
- ¿Infusiona?
- Funsiona perfestamente.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (1 Mar 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> -Mamá ¿hay gelatina?
> -Que yo sepa hay i latina e y griega, pero g latina no creo.
> 
> 
> ...



Jajaja

El de los médicos brutal.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (4 Mar 2022)

- Hola mamá. Hoy he quedado con Ángel. Como fuera, ceno fuera y duermo fuera
- Vale, hija. Que se corra fuera también


----------



## Neiklot (4 Mar 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 967784


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## masia (6 Mar 2022)

¿Si dejas preñada a tu novia en el coche, esto lo cubre el seguro???

Si le das por detrás si.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## masia (6 Mar 2022)

En mi libro:
"NENE, CLÁVAMELA TAN DENTRO Y FUERTE, QUE HASTA TENGA QUE VENIR EL REY ARTURO A SACARLA"
Mezclo romanticismo con mitología británica.


Sabes por qué tiran arroz cuando te casas??
-No por qué???
Por que cuando te divorcias, todo es paella.




-Oye, me invitas a tomar una copa o algo por ahí??
-Me encantaría, pero no salgo con mujeres casadas
-Pero si soy tu esposa imbécil.
-Lo siento, pero no hago excepciones.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Mar 2022)

- He decidido llamarle Lluvia a nuestra futura hija. 
- Pues yo creo que es algo precipitado.


----------



## Drako (8 Mar 2022)

Perdón si está contado.

Dos amigos por el campo. Uno se aparta a un borde para orinar. Se saca el ciruelo y comienza a desahogarse, con la mala suerte, de hacerlo encima de una víbora. Esta se revuelve y le muerde en la punta del penene y grita:

- Dios mío!, me ha mordido una víbora en la punta del pipito.

El otro dice :
- No me jodas... Y qué hacemos?.

Y el primero le responde:
- En la mochila llevo un libro para saber que hay que hacer en estos casos, míralo, rápido!.

El otro se coge el libro y se pone a leer para él mismo:
" Haga una incisión en el lugar de la mordedura y chupe el veneno con la boca. Repita esto una y otra vez hasta..." 

- Aquí pone que te mueres, tío, que te mueres... "


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Mar 2022)

Si la falta de certeza es incertidumbre, ¿la falta de cerveza es incervidumbre?



–He hecho una ensalada libanesa.
–Tabule.
–He hecho una ensalada libanesa.​


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Mar 2022)

En un entierro de repente se comienzan a escuchar golpes dentro de la caja, entonces deciden abrirla y el presunto difunto exclama a su mujer:

_-¡Manola, estou vivo!_

Y la parienta le responde:

_-Vas saber ti mais co medico._


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2022)

Chiste burbujo...

Mira,una piedra preciosa! 
Pero si es un ladrillo 
Bueno, a mi me gusta...


----------



## Drako (10 Mar 2022)

Un amigo le dice al otro:
- Por todas partes, y todo el día veo elefantes rosas con flores azules. 

El otro le dice:
- Has visto a tu médico? 

Y le responde:
- No, sólo elefantes rosas con flores azules.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2022)

Dos mujeres se encuentran por la calle:
- ¿Qué te pasa que estás tan seria?.
- Pues que he mandado a mi marido a por patatas para hacer la comida y le ha atropellado un coche. Ha muerto.
- Vaya... es horrible ¿Y ahora qué vas a hacer?.
- Pues no sé... macarrones.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2022)

- Oye Juan, ¿a tu abuela le gusta la mecánica?
- No por qué
- Entonces es que la acaba de atropellar un autobús


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2022)

Entra un hombre a una pizzería, acompañado por dos señoritas y dice:
- Quería dos pizzas 4 quesos.
- ¿Familiares?
- No, son putas, pero les ha entrado hambre.


----------



## barullo (10 Mar 2022)

- Martínez queda usted despedido

- Pero si yo no he hecho nada

- Por eso, por eso


----------



## Drako (10 Mar 2022)

- Una pizza margarita pequeña que es para mi solo, por favor.

- Se lo corto en cuatro o en ocho trozos?. 

- En cuatro, por favor, porque con ocho no voy a poder yo solo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Mar 2022)

Un cateto de Lepe es asaltado por un grupo de maleantes y en esto que aparece un jinete enmascarado provisto de espada, y ataviado completamente de negro a lomos tambien de un negro corcel. Acto seguido desmonta y logra ahuyentar a los maleantes no sin antes dibujarles en el rostro una Z en la frente con la punta de la espada. A lo que el lepero responde inmeditamente:

_¡¡¡Grazia, Zuperman!!!_


----------



## barullo (10 Mar 2022)

— Un placer venir a su mutua.

— Es mutuo.

— Un placer venir a su mutuo.


----------



## Drako (10 Mar 2022)

Dos agricultores padre e hijo trabajando la tierra al lado de una carretera. Llega una limusina y para a su lado. Se abre la ventanilla y un hombre trajeado les pregunta:

- Do you speak English?

- No, no...

- Vous parlez fran¢ais?

-No, no...

- Sprichst du Deutsch? 

-No, no... 

- Parli italiano? 

- No, no... 

El del coche sube la ventanilla y se va. Según veían alejarse al coche, el hijo le dice al padre:

- Padre, que bonito tie que ser saber idiomas. 

Y el padre le responde:
- Pues pa lo que le ha servio a ese...


----------



## Drako (10 Mar 2022)

Era un hombre tan gafe, tan gafe, que fue el único que murió apuñalado en un tiroteo.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2022)

¿Sabeis cual es el colmo del morbo?



Spoiler



Hacer gargaras con la sangre de la regla de tu madre











Onda Cero retira de su programación en cadena a Barragán por un chiste


Un chiste de Barragán, emitido el pasado viernes en el espacio <i>Arús con leche,</i> que presenta Alfonso Arús en Onda Cero, ha sido la causa de que




elpais.com




.


----------



## Drako (10 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> ¿Sabeis cual es el colmo del morbo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por Dios... Qué ascoooooo... 

Ustec ha ido a hacer sangre 

Taluec


----------



## Anónimo222 (10 Mar 2022)

Hay un accidente aéreo y sólo se salvan el piloto, el copiloto y una azafata del avión, que a duras penas llegan hasta una isla desierta. Después de varios días, ya habiéndose medio apañado y más tranquilos, ven que van a rescatarlos. Pasan las semanas y las ganas de meterla en caliente aprietan y ya un día se montan un trío de puta madre. Les gusta tanto que había lío a menudo. Pero un día la azafata enferma y muere al poco tiempo dejando a los dos pilotos entristecidos y sin mujer con la darle al tema.

Después de varios días el piloto inicia una conversación con su colega: 

- A ver, que esto no significa que tú y yo no sigamos disfrutando, ya me entiendes.
- ¿Pero qué dices, hombre? Yo esas cosas no las hago, por muy desesperado que esté.
- Pero si nadie se va a enterar, si estamos aquí los dos solos.
- Ya, pero me da bastante reparo. Nunca he tenido esos gustos.
- Bueno, tú piénsalo y ya me dices.

Al cabo de otros tantos días el copiloto le dice al piloto: 'Oye, que lo he pensado y que no voy a estar todo el tiempo que estemos aquí sin vaciar los huevos. Vamos al tema'. Y así estuvieron varias semanas hasta que de nuevo tienen una conversación:

- Mira, yo sé que esto nos da gusto y tal, pero no acaba de convencerme.
- Ya, si bien mirado es bastante degenerado.
- Por eso, mejor lo dejamos.
- Pues sí, vamos a enterrarla ya.


----------



## masia (10 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> ¿Sabeis cual es el colmo del morbo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



!!Jodeeeeeeeer!!............. entonces aquello de como se hacen el té los vampiros, se queda en nada


----------



## Drako (10 Mar 2022)

Un vagón de tren va abarrotado. En esto que pasa por un túnel y se quedan a oscuras. En plena oscuridad, se escucha el sonido atronador de un pedo. Al salir del túnel, están todos sentados, salvo uno, que está de pie señalando al que tiene delante. Y el señalado dice:

- Oiga, que yo no he sido. 

El que señala responde:

- No, no... Pa ti!


----------



## mudj (10 Mar 2022)

Hola quien eres? 

Soy el hada? 

El hada? 

Si, ven. Dame la mano. 

Huy que fría. 

Ya te he dicho que era helada


----------



## Edge2 (10 Mar 2022)

masia dijo:


> !!Jodeeeeeeeer!!............. entonces aquello de como se hacen el té los vampiros, se queda en nada



Yo me sabia de pequeño el de cual es el palulu que le dan a los pequeños vampiros... Un tampax usado


----------



## barullo (11 Mar 2022)

— ¿Cuánto cuesta esta estufa?

— 5.000 dólares.

— Pero, oiga, ¡esto es una estafa!

— No, señor, esto es una estufa.


----------



## barullo (11 Mar 2022)

Va uno al oculista y le dice:

— Doctor, se me juntan las letras.

— Pues páguelas, hombre, páguelas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Mar 2022)

Caperucita va caminando a casa de su abuelita y en esto que se encuentra con el lobo...

_-¿A donde vas con esa cestita, Caperucita?
-Vou lavala cona o rio.
-Carallo como cambiou o conto._


----------



## Drako (11 Mar 2022)

- Me da ácido acetilsalicílico?
- Aspirinas.
- Eso, que nunca me acuerdo del nombre.


----------



## Drako (11 Mar 2022)

- 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6... 95, 96, 97, 98,99 y 100.

AAAAAAH... UN CIENPIES!!!!!!


----------



## Lemavos (11 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> — ¿Cuánto cuesta esta estufa?
> 
> — 5.000 dólares.
> 
> ...





barullo dijo:


> Va uno al oculista y le dice:
> 
> — Doctor, se me juntan las letras.
> 
> — Pues páguelas, hombre, páguelas.


----------



## Drako (11 Mar 2022)

Entra a una taberna un hombrecillo verde, con ojos saltones, trompetillas por orejas y con antenas. Se sienta en un taburete de la barra y receloso, se le acerca el tabernero.

- Buenos días, qué desea?

- Pongame un café, por favor.

Se lo sirve, se lo toma y le pide que le cobre.

- Cuánto es?

A lo que responde el tabernero:
- 240€

El hombrecillo se los paga y se dispone a irse. Mientras va hacía la puerta, el tabernero le pregunta:
- De dónde es usted?

Le responde el hombrecillo:
- Soy marciano.

Le dice el tabernero:
- No se ven muchos marcianos por aquí.

A lo que el hombrecillo responde:
- Nos ha jodido!, con estos precios...


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Mar 2022)

Si abriese una discoteca en La Palma la llamaría Joy es lava.


Si abriera una discoteca en Varsovia la llamaría Yo y eslava.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Mar 2022)

En una clase de preescolar la profesora pregunta...

_-A ver niños, ¿como hace el perrito?
-¡Guau, guau, guau!
-Muy bien, muy bien.
-¿Y como hace el gatito?
-¡Miau, miau, miau!
-Tambien muy bien.
-¿Pero sabeis como hace la vaca?
-¡Europe's living a celebration...!_


----------



## cepeda33 (12 Mar 2022)

Esta jaimito en clase y la profesor le pregunta

Jaimito, si en esa rama hay tres gorriones y con una escopetilla mato uno, ¿Cuantos quedan?

Jaimito: Ninguno.

Profesora: La respuesta correcta es dos, ¿por que has dicho tres?

Jaimito: Uno cae muerto, los otros dos por el ruido del disparo se van volando.

Profesora: No es la respuesta correcta pero me gusta tu manera de pensar

Jaimito: Señorita, ¿le puedo hacer una pregunta?

Profesora: Si, claro.

Jaimito: Dos mujeres estan comiendo, han llegado a los postres, es un helado, una lo come a mordiscos, la otra lo hace pasando lentamente la lengua. ¿Cual es la casada?

La profesora poniendose colorada: Pues... La que lo derrite con la lengua

Jaimito: No, la respuesta correcta es la que lleve un anillo en el dedo, ¡pero me gusta su forma de pensar!


----------



## Drako (12 Mar 2022)

- A ver niños. Hoy vamos a contar, al resto de la clase, a qué se dedica vuestra mamá. Empieza tú Luisito. 

- Mi mamá es panadera. 

- Muy bien Luisito. Ahora tú Julia. 

- Mi mamá es ama de casa. 

- Muy bien Julia. Tu turno Andresito. 

- Mi mamá es la sustituta. 

- Cómo que la sustituta?

- Sí, mi mamá es la sustituta.

- A ver Andresito, qué hace tu mamá ?

- Pues mi mamá, se acuesta con señores por dinero.

- Eso, Andresito, es prostituta.

- No, prostituta es mi tía, pero está enferma y mi mamá es la sustituta.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (12 Mar 2022)

Caperucita roja va al bosque:

- Caperucita, ve con cuidado, que en el bosque está el lobo, es muy malo, es un cantamañanas y te podría violar.

Caperucita vuelve del bosque:

- ¿Cómo ha ido, Caperucita?
- Eh! Señora de Feroz!


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Neiklot (13 Mar 2022)

Dos amigos hablando.

Pues en mi familia somos una familia de musicos, mi hermana toca la bateria, mi padre el teclado, mi madre el saxofon y yo la guitarra.

Dice el otro: Joder que casualidad, nosotros tambien somos una familia de musicos, mi hermana toca el piano y mi padre la viola.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Mar 2022)

A mí cuando me dicen " ERES DE LO QUE NO HAY" me imagino convertida en una botella de aceite de GIRASOL.


----------



## cabronavirus (13 Mar 2022)

Doctor, doctor: yo hago el amor diez veces al día, ¿eso es bueno o es malo?

Eso no es bueno ni es malo, eso es mentira.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Un catalán y un español en un ascensor y el catalán se tira un pedo.

El español le dice: perdone, ¿se ha tirado usted un pedo?
El catalán responde: no, yo tirar no tiro nada, es que se me habrá caído.


----------



## Drako (13 Mar 2022)

- Armaaaaaas... al hombro. Ar... 

El del taque no...


----------



## Drako (13 Mar 2022)

- Mamá, te parece que llevo mucho escote?. 

- Hija, tienes pelo en el pecho?. 

- Claro que no, mamá. 

- Entonces sí.


----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Mar 2022)

Quería ir a Londres, pero solo aceptan libras...
.
.
.
.
.
...y yo soy acuario.


----------



## cabronavirus (14 Mar 2022)

-¿Bailas?
-No
-¿Y eso?
-Eso es mi amiga y tampoco baila.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
-¿Bailas?
-No, es que estoy pedida
-Bueno ya volveré cuando se haya ido la peste
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
-¿Bailas?
-La dulce miel no está hecha para la boca del burro
-Te he preguntado que si bailas no que si me quieres comer la polla
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
-¿Bailas?
-No
-Pues de follar ni hablamos


----------



## charlie3 (14 Mar 2022)

Uno en la aduana.
- Nacionalidad?
- Argentina.
- Sexo?
- Enorme, descomunal.


----------



## barullo (14 Mar 2022)

— Jesús, ¿qué tal la última cena? ¿Salió cara?

— Qué va, salió cruz.


----------



## Drako (14 Mar 2022)

En una tienda hay un cartel que dice:
Motosierras. Garantizamos el corte de 100 árboles por hora.
Un leñador que pasaba, lo vio y compro una. A la semana volvió con la motosierra a la tienda.

- Buenos días, qué desea?.

- Mire, hace una semana compré esta motosierra que garantizaba que cortaba 100 árboles a la hora y a pesar de hacer múltiples pruebas, sólo corta 99.

El tendero comienza a mirar toda la motosierra para ver dónde está el problema, pero no encuentra ninguno, así que lo enciende y en ese momento le dice el leñador:

- Uy... Y ese ruido?


----------



## Drako (14 Mar 2022)

- Oiga, y alguien como usted, que habla 17 idiomas en qué piensa? 

- Pues en follar, como todos.


----------



## charlie3 (14 Mar 2022)

-Pepe, por el culo no!
-Pues tú me contarás por dónde, Manolo.


----------



## Drako (15 Mar 2022)

Dos pescadores sacan en sus redes a una hermosa y bella sirena. Los dos se apresuran a sacarla de las redes y la miran con ojos libidinosos. De pronto uno le mira al otro y devuelve la sirena a la mar. El otro, al ver lo que hizo le dice:

- Y por qué? 

A lo que el otro responde:

- Y por donde?


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Mar 2022)

-Varón, 34 años. Le han apuñalado en un concierto. Tenemos que hacerle una transfusión de sangre.
-¿De què grupo?
-Creo que era Metálica.


----------



## nada2 (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Mar 2022)

Enhorabuena @barullo as entrado en el famosos club de los miles, al que pertenecemos ilustres foreros como yo, tu, @HARLEY66 y nadie más en guarderia.

Somos especiales    
Tendremos candidaturas a los prestigiosos premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis".


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Mar 2022)

-Decían que Will Smith este año venía pegando fuerte en las galas de premios. 
-Ya te digo.

Will Smith ha demostrado a Chris Rock lo que vale un peine. 


–¿Vino joven?
–Sí, pero es que tardáis una barbaridad en servir.


-Dice ser licenciado en literatura y experto en la generación del 27 
-Si 
-Que es lo que más le gusta de Lorca 
-Sus playas


----------



## °YoMismo° (28 Mar 2022)

Una mujer esta dando a luz, mientras el padre nervioso camina de arriba a abajo en el pasillo esperando. El medico sale y le dice:
+ El Bebe ya ha nacido, lo malo es que le hemos tenido que poner oxigeno
- vaya... Con la ilusion que me hacia ponerle francisco 


+ Manolo, quieres una manzana??
- vale
+ Quieres que ta pele??
- venga vale, y la manzana para luego


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Mar 2022)

-¿Cómo murieron?
-Abatidos
-Pues ya tuvieron que beber, ya. 


-Paqui, se ha roto un vaso en la cocina
-Voy con la escoba
-No es tan urgente, ven andando.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## viogenes (31 Mar 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> -Paqui, se ha roto un vaso en la cocina
> -Voy con la escoba
> -No es tan urgente, ven andando.



-Paqui, hay una corrida en la tele!
-¿Quieres que te la grabe?
-Noooo, que la limpies!


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Abr 2022)

Van dos borrachos en un coche y les para la policía:
-A ver, permiso para conducir.
-Paco, hazte a un lado, que el policía quiere conducir.


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Abr 2022)

—Mamá, en el colegio me insultan. 
—¿Quién? 
—Los veganos.
—ME CAGO EN SUS HUERTOS!


-¿Nivel de estudios?
- Soy licenciado en Bellas partes. 
- Será en Bellas artes.
- No señor, soy ginecólogo.


-Mi suegra se cayó al mar durante una excursión en yate justo cuando había una ballena en el agua. 
-Y, ¿No se la comió?
-No, ya había almorzado en el hotel.


- He ido al cine a ver "El asesino de la fiesta de disfraces". 
- ¿Y de qué va? 
- De pingüino.


- Voy al río Paraná.
- Pues no vayas.


- He estado montando un mueble de Ikea. 
- Prefiero la hípica.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Abr 2022)

Un negro que asiste por primera vez a la universidad:

_-Buenas, venia a matricularme.
-¿En que rama?
-¡Yo quiero un pupitre como todo el mundo, oiga!_


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Abr 2022)

-Hola, soy Atila, el de los Hunos
-Hola, soy Amenabar, el de Los Otros.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Abr 2022)

Un hombre recien casado en plena noche de bodas le da una paliza a su mujer, y esta todavia con la cara ensangrentada entre lagrimas le pregunta:

_-Pero por que me has pegado si no te he hecho nada.
-Pues imaginate como me lo hagas._


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Abr 2022)

-Rápido ¡preparen una camilla! Paciente con posible derrame
-¿Un derrame? ¿es pleural? 
-No, porque entonces sería "unos derrámeses"


----------



## moromierda (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Abr 2022)

-¿Paco, qué te pasa?
-Que me han cortado la luz y el gas por no pagar.
-Ostras, me piro a la tienda, que se me olvió pagar los huevos. 


-¿Cuánto cuestan los calamares?
-Ocho Ocho euros.
-¿Y a la romana?
-Vll €


----------



## barullo (10 Abr 2022)

— Hola, soy paraguayo y quiero pedirle la mano de su hija para casarme con ella.

— ¿Para qué?

— Paraguayo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2022)

En una escuela de primaria la maestra va a dar comienzo a la clase:

_-Atentos niños, hoy vamos a dar una clase sobre educacion sexual.
-¿Los que ya follamos podemos ir al recreo?_


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Abr 2022)

-Sal al escenario y cómete al público.
-¡Allá voy! 
-¡No Falete,para! ¡Era una forma de hablar!


-Disculpe, ¿la siguiente parada? 
- Si mire, aquélla que se echa la mano al pecho.


Pregunta seria: ayer nos murió el gato, y mi mujer hoy me ha pedido comprar otro igual. No lo entiendo: ¿qué va a hacer con dos gatos muertos?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (14 Abr 2022)

barullo dijo:


> — Hola, soy paraguayo y quiero pedirle la mano de su hija para casarme con ella.
> 
> — ¿Para qué?
> 
> — Paraguayo.



El chiste no es así.
Vengo a pedirle la mano de su hija para follarmela, para que?
Paraguayo

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mission (17 Abr 2022)

-Hijo ¿Ya has echado a la primitiva?
-Sí, pero me ha costado porque no hacía mas que agarrarse a los barrotes del balcón.

---------------------

-En un bar
-¿Me da un café con leche?......¡Corto!
-Lo siento pero no tenemos leche...¡Cambio!


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Abr 2022)

-Mi hermano está corriendo 15km diarios y una hora de natación. 
-¿Por?
-Se está preparando para el decathlón.
-Joder, putas tiendas, lo que piden ¿no?


-Me han tatuado un camaleón.
-¿Dónde?
-Y yo que se.


----------



## Rediooss (19 Abr 2022)

- Ahhh, estoy un poco dolorida que es que he estado en el médico y me han enculado.

- Inoculado...

-Ehhh???

- Que lo de la vacuna es INOCULAR

- ¿ Qué vacuna ?


----------



## cepeda33 (19 Abr 2022)

Buenas señor, me presento para pedirle el coño de su hija.
- Pero que dice joven, querra decir su mano
No, mas pajas no.


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## barullo (20 Abr 2022)

No se vale repetir chistes, caraestacas


----------



## visaman (20 Abr 2022)

estáis cortejando a falete sin saberlo y eso os traerá consecuencias


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Abr 2022)

- no se que hacer con todas estas plantitas
- usa macetas
- no ze que hazer con todaz eztaz plantitaz


----------



## viogenes (21 Abr 2022)

Oye, ¿Tú te tiraste a tu novia antes de casarte?
No, ¿y tu?
Sí, pero no sabía que era tu novia.


Hola paquito, ¿vienes a buscar la barra de pan?
Sí. Y ha dicho mi madre que si tiene huevos que me de dos docenas.
Toma las 24 barras, pero dile a tu madre que hay otra forma de pedir las cosas.

Estoy organizando una orgía ¿Te vienes?
Claro. ¿Cuantos somos?
Con tu mujer, 3.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Abr 2022)

Una parejita de novios:

_-Si llego a saber que eras virgen, habria ido con mas cuidado.
-Es que no me diste tiempo a bajarme las bragas._


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Abr 2022)

Por que los pitufos estaban siempre riendo, porque la hierba les hacia cosquillas en los huevos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## jesus88 (26 Abr 2022)

entra un violador a un convento y dice: OS VOY A VIOLAR A TODAS.
una monjita le espeta, tenga piedad con la madre superiora que tiene 90 años.
a lo que responde la susodicha: HA DICHO QUE A TODAS, PUES A TODAS.


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 May 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (4 May 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (5 May 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (15 May 2022)




----------



## Mission (15 May 2022)

Entra un viejo en una panadería,

-¿Me da 2 barras de pan?

Y el panadero le contesta,

-Se le va a poner duro.....

A lo que el viejo le responde,

-Entonces deme 20.


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 May 2022)




----------



## Pirro (16 May 2022)

Entra una niña de 9 años en la farmacia

- Hola, ¿me dejarías una caja de preservativos?

- ¡Pero si todavía tienes los dientes de leche!

- ¡Uy!, Perdón...


----------



## Pirro (16 May 2022)

Se abre el telón y se ve el coche fantástico encima de un retrete, se cierra el telón


Spoiler: ¿Título de la película?



Kágate Kit


----------



## BigTwentyOne (18 May 2022)

- ¿Qué hace un hotel en Hawaii?
- Aloha.


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 May 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (23 May 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (23 May 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (24 May 2022)




----------



## barullo (24 May 2022)

— ¿Qué le dice un pingüino a una pingüina?

— ¡Cómo tú ningüina!


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 May 2022)




----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

Entra Patxi en una tienda de deportes a comprar una camiseta del Athletic.

El tío entra totalmente desnudo salvo que vestía un hermoso par de zapatillas.

La vendedora con mucha vergüenza le pregunta qué quiere, y Patxi le pide la camiseta del Athletic con el número de Iñaki Williams

A la hora de cobrarle, la vendedora le dice que son 60 euros , y el chico, en bolas, le da solo 30

Sorprendida la vendedora le pregunta: ¿Por qué me da la mitad del dinero?

Y Patxi le contesta: Ahivalaostia pues, ¡¡¡si en el escaparate hay un cartel que dice:

"En pelotas y en zapatillas: 50% de descuento"!!!


----------



## barullo (28 May 2022)

*Receta de cocina*

"Pollo a la Concejalía"

Ingredientes:

- un pollo
- un despacho
- varios chorizos

Preparación:

- Se coge el pollo
- Se le coloca en un despacho
- Se le rodea de chorizos
- Se le deja a su antojo

- Y él solito se va haciendo rico, rico, rico


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 May 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (29 May 2022)




----------



## Mentalharm (29 May 2022)

Como se hacen los vampiros un té rojo? Con tampones usados


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Drako (15 Jun 2022)

Qué es un espermatozoide con un maletin? 















Un representante de cojones.


----------



## Drako (17 Jun 2022)

-CAPITÁN... por estribor viene a abordarnos un barco pirata.

El capitán :
- SOLDADO... RÁPIDO... traigame la camisa roja y prepárense para luchar. 

El capitán se pone la camisa roja, luchan y vencen. 
Al día siguiente, otra vez, el vigía grita:

- CAPITÁN... por babor, se aproximan cinco barcos piratas y vienen con intención de abordarnos.

Otra vez el capitán :
- SOLDADO... RÁPIDO... traigame mi camisa roja y preparense para luchar.

Después de vestirse la camisa y de vencer tras una lucha feroz, el soldado, intrigado, le pregunta al capitán :
- Capitán, por qué cada vez que vamos a entrar en combate me pide la camisa roja?. 

Y el capitán le responde:
- Porque de este modo, si me hieren, no se daran cuenta y seguirán luchando hasta el final.

Al día siguiente, otra vez el vigía :
- CAPITÁN... por proa se aproximan veinte barcos pirata y no con buenas intenciones.

El capitán grita:
- SOLDADO... RÁPIDO... traigame mis pantalones marrones.


----------



## Drako (18 Jun 2022)

Un hombre borracho está apoyado en una farola mientras apura los últimos tragos de una botella. En esto que pasa una mujer y el borracho le grita:

- FEA...!

La mujer le responde:

- BORRACHO...!. 

Y el borracho le dice:

- Si, pero a mí se me pasa mañana.


----------



## Drako (19 Jun 2022)

- Papa, es verdad que David mató a Goliat con una honda?

- Así es, es que esas motos son muy peligrosas hijo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Jun 2022)

Llega un policía a una ganadería y dice que hay sospechas de cultivo ilegal, así que va a hacer un registro a la granja entera. El ganadero le dice que vale, pero que no vaya a aquella zona. El policía le enseña la placa y le dice "ésta placa me da potestad para ir donde yo quiera". El ganadero asiente y baja la cabeza.

El policía va directo a la zona indicada por el ganadero y se encuentra con un toro con muy mala hostia, que al verle sale disparado a atacarle. El policia corre, pero el toro le va ganando camino. A esto que el ganadero, desde el porche de su casa, empieza a gritar "¡enséñale la placa, enséñale la placa!".


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Jun 2022)

Una mujer entra en un sex shop y le pregunta al dependiente:

_-Buenas, queria comprarme un consolador.
-Estan por alli...¡señora, eso es el extintor!_


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Jun 2022)

-Perdona que te llame a estas horas, ¿podrías decirme cómo se dice "mostaza" en Francés?
-Es "moutarde".
-Ya se que es mu tarde, pero por favor, dímelo.


-Por fin he encontrado un tostador bueno.
-¿Tuesta bien?
-Sí, estoy genial.


----------



## Drako (26 Jun 2022)

Un hombre entra en un restaurante y se sienta. Se le acerca un camarero y le pregunta amablemente:

- Desea comer algo?

El señor, de igual modo, le pregunta:

- Qué opciones hay?

A lo que responde el camarero :

- Pues sí o no.


----------



## Epsilon69 (26 Jun 2022)

¿Qué haces después de follarte a una calba?

Dejarla otra vez en la cuna.


----------



## TexNolan (26 Jun 2022)

¿Cuál es el país que primero avisa y luego asusta? EEUU


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (26 Jun 2022)

-¿Qué separa al hombre del mono?

-El estrecho de Gibraltar.


----------



## ANS² (26 Jun 2022)

Estaban un murciano, un catalán y un gallego en lo alto de El Corte Inglés de Murcia y dice el murciano achos ya veréis como salto pal suelo y no la espicho, a lo que el catalán y el gallego le llaman loco y entonces el murciano les explica que ahí siempre sopla aire de levante, entonces salta y justo cuando parece que se la va a meter se va frenando y cae de pie al suelo. El catalán y el gallego dicen hostia puta qué guapo (cada uno en su dialecto) y saltan al grito de imparapla y carallo respectivamente, cayendo al suelo y haciéndose mistos ambos. Llega la ambulancia y le dicen al murciano: desde que te mudaste a Murcia, Superman, qué cabrón te has vuelto.


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Jul 2022)

- ¿Dígame?​​- ¿Es el veterinario?​​- Sí.​​- ¿Me puede decir qué come un canario?​​- Lo mismo que usted pero con una hora de retraso.​​- Gracias.​
Ver más aquí: 



https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9140677


----------



## Drako (7 Jul 2022)

- MI CAPITÁN... el enemigo se aproxima por el norte.
- Calmese soldado!. Cuántos son?
- Mi capitán, son 5001.
- Vaya... qué precisión!. Cómo sabe que son 5001?
- Porque viene uno delante... y unos 5000 más detrás.


----------



## barullo (7 Jul 2022)

Un niño con su padre, en las puertas de unos grandes almacenes, y eso que le pregunta el niño:

- Oye papá, hace 3 meses te robaron la tarjeta del Corte Inglés y aún no lo has denunciado.

- Es que he descubierto que el ladrón gasta menos que tu madre.


----------



## barullo (7 Jul 2022)

Un catalán que le ha prometido a su hija un viaje en avioneta como regalo de cumpleaños esta negociando con el piloto:

- ¿Cuánto me cobra por dar un paseo de una hora?

-240 euros.

-Uf, eso es mucha pasta. ¿Y si solo es media hora?

-Por media hora, 120.

-Joder, 120, ¿no tiene nada mas barato?

-Pues mire, podemos hacer un trato. Si usted se sube a la avioneta y es capaz de estar completamente callado durante todo el vuelo, no le cobro un duro.

-Eso esta hecho.

Allá se suben los tres y el piloto venga a hacer malabarismos, rizos, caídas en picado, el avión boca arriba, boca abajo... y el catalán, mudo. Por fin se cansa el piloto y aterriza:

-Oiga, me tiene usted asombrado. Mire que hice cosas peligrosas con la avioneta y ¡usted no pronunció ni una palabra!

-Si quiere que le diga la verdad, estuve a punto de gritar cuando se cayo la nena...


----------



## barullo (7 Jul 2022)

- Papa, ¿qué está mas lejos, Córdoba o la Luna?

- Pero vamos a ver, ¿tú ves desde aquí Córdoba?


----------



## mike69 (7 Jul 2022)

Dos que se mueren y van al cielo. 

Uno pregunta: ¿Por qué has muerto? 

Yo por la Cruz Roja. 

¿Y tú?

Yo por la Cruz del Sur.


Cuññaaaaooooooooooooooo!!!!



Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## Drako (7 Jul 2022)

Dos amigos se encuentran después de seis meses y después de saludarse, uno le pregunta al otro :

- Qué tal el viaje por Egipto? 

- Muy bien, me he traído un cocodrilo del Nilo que lo tengo adiestrado en hacer felaciones de escandalo. 

- Anda ya... No me vaciles. No me lo creo. 

- Que no te vacilo. Vente a casa conmigo y te lo enseño. 

El caso es que allí van los dos amigos a casa de uno de ellos. Al llegar, el propietario, lo lleva directamente a la zona de la piscina donde, a un lado, hay un enorme estanque y dentro del mismo un imponente cocodrilo. Al llegar a las cercanías del animal, y ante el asombro de su invitado, el dueño del reptil, desabrochandose el pantalón y sacándose su miembro, llama al cocodrilo y este, ante los ojos atónitos del observador amigo, se acerca a su dueño y le hace una felación. Cuando acabó, y con el fin de que aquel bicho parara, se quitó uno de los zapatos y empezó a golpearlo hasta que paró y se apartó. Acto seguido le pregunta a su alucinado amigo:

- Ves... no te estaba vacilando... Quieres probar? 


- Bueno... pero a mí no me pegues con el zapato.


----------



## masia (7 Jul 2022)

Un clásico, pero sigue vigente
El ginecólogo revisando a una mujer de 40 años.
-Señora como es posible que con tres matrimonios, siga usted virgen????
-Pues mire, el primero era ingeniero y todo proyectos , que si haremos esto, y luego esto otro, y TOTAL NADA
-El segundo era político o sea te prometo que te hago esto y lo otro y al FINAL NADA
-El tercero era "inspector de hacienda" y sólo MEDABAPOLCULO


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (7 Jul 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Un catalán que le ha prometido a su hija un viaje en avioneta como regalo de cumpleaños esta negociando con el piloto:
> 
> - ¿Cuánto me cobra por dar un paseo de una hora?
> 
> ...



Buenísimo.


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (7 Jul 2022)

Va una zorra inglesa por el desierto y sin querer pisa a un caracol italiano
- I´m sorry
- io caracoli


----------



## barullo (8 Jul 2022)

Un candidato está en una entrevista de trabajo. El psicólogo le dice :

- Le voy a realizar un test final para su admisión.

- Perfecto - dice el candidato. Entonces el psicólogo le pregunta:

- Usted está en una calle oscura y ve a lo lejos dos faros viniendo en su dirección, ¿Usted qué piensa que puede ser?

- Un coche - dice el candidato.

- Un coche es muy poco, ¿Qué tipo de coche? ¿Un BMW, un Audi, un Volkswagen?

- ¿Y cómo lo voy a saber ?

- Hummm… - dice el psicólogo, que continúa:

- Le voy a hacer otra pregunta: Usted está en la misma calle oscura y ve sólo un farol viniendo en su dirección, ¿qué es?

- Una moto - dice el candidato.

- Si, pero ¿qué tipo de moto? ¿Una Yamaha, una Honda, una Suzuki?

- ¿Pero si es una calle oscura cómo lo voy a saber? (ya medio nervioso)

- Hummm… - dice el psicólogo.

-Aaquí va la última pregunta: en la misma calle oscura usted ve de nuevo un solo farol pero más pequeño y percibe que viene más lento, ¿qué es?

- Una bicicleta.

- Si, pero ¿qué tipo de bicicleta?, ¿una Caloi, una Raleigh, una BH?

- ¡ No sé !

- ¡Ha sido Vd.. descalificado! - dice el psicólogo.

Entonces el candidato, medio triste con el resultado, dice al psicólogo:

- Aunque he sido descalificado, el test me ha parecido muy interesante ¿Puedo hacerle una pregunta, en la misma línea de razonamiento?

Y el psicólogo satisfecho responde: - ¡claro que puede!

- Usted señor, está a la tarde casi noche en una calle mal iluminada. Ahí ve una mujer muy maquillada, con un vestido rojo muy corto, contoneándose y moviendo el bolso, ¿qué es?

- Ah! - dice el psicólogo - ¡es una puta!

- Si, pero ¿qué Puta? ¿Su hermana? ¿Su hija? ¿Su mujer? ¿O su madre?


----------



## barullo (8 Jul 2022)

Esto son dos borrachos paseando por la calle de noche. Al pasar por una casa uno de ellos ve que en el balcón hay unas bragas muy grandes tendidas, y le dice al otro:

- ¿A que no sabes de quien son esas bragas?

- No.

- Pues esas bragas son de mi puta madre.

- ¿Como lo sabes? - responde el otro.

Acto seguido el borracho se pone a gritar a la ventana:

- Tú, gorda, sebosa, ¿de quien son esas bragas?

Sale una mujer y dice:

- Esas bragas son de tu puta madre, cabrón.

Entonces el borracho le dice al otro:

- ¿Ves?


----------



## Drako (9 Jul 2022)

Un cura se pone enfermo y en el último momento, lo sustituye otro cura para la misa de ese día. Cuando se dispone a leer la homilía, con las prisas de última hora, se da cuenta que no lleva las gafas para leer, pero decide seguir adelante:

- Hijos míos... Setecientos mil monos... Perdón... quiero decir... Setenta mil monos... Perdón, perdón... esto... quiero decir... Siete mil monos... NO... no... lo que pretendo decir es... setecientos monos... QUÉ NO... que no es eso... Hijos míos... a lo que me refiero es que setenta monos... No... perdón... disculpadme... no es eso... lo que quiero decir es que siete monos... No... tampoco... no... 

El cura, ya sudando a mares del mal rato que estaba pasando ante los feligreses que no entendían nada, levanta la cabeza, y mirando al único monaguillo que no estaba por los suelos de la risa, le manda traer sus gafas de la sacristía. Este vuelve rápidamente y el cura se pone las gafas. 

- Hijos míos... SENTEMONOS


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mission (10 Jul 2022)

¿Eres soldado?

No, yo soy de una sola pieza.


----------



## barullo (10 Jul 2022)

Un papá entra en una jugueteria con su hija y le pregunta a la empleada:

-Por favor señorita, buscaba una Barbie para mi hija...¿puedo ver los modelos que tiene?

-Claro señor, tenemos gran variedad:

-Barbie va de compras = 45 euros.

-Barbie va a la playa = 45 euros

-Barbie va de fiesta = 50 euros

-Barbie juega al beisbol = 52 euros

-Barbie va al trabajo = 42 euros

-Barbie va al gimnasio = 60 euros

-Barbie divorciada = 530 euros

Asombrado el padre pregunta:

-Disculpe señorita, ¿por qué la Barbie divorciada cuesta más que las demás?

A lo que la vendedora responde con aires de autosuficiencia:

-Señor, la Barbie divorciada viene...

con la casa de Ken...

con la furgoneta de Ken...

con los coches de Ken...

con el yate de Ken...

y...

con el mejor amigo de Ken


----------



## viogenes (10 Jul 2022)

El enemigo nos supera en número, será mejor evitar el combate y meternos detrás de esas rocas.
¿Parapetarnos, mi sargento?
Para que no nos vean, mariconazo!


----------



## viogenes (10 Jul 2022)

barullo dijo:


> - Papa, ¿qué está mas lejos, Córdoba o la Luna?
> 
> - Pero vamos a ver, ¿tú ves desde aquí Córdoba?




Del gran chiquito:

Papá, ¿África está muy lejos?
No lo sé, hijo, pero en la fábrica tenemos un negro y viene todos los días en bicicleta....


----------



## barullo (11 Jul 2022)

Van en un vagón de tren una gorda, una rubia guapísima, un catalán y un madrileño. De repente, el tren se mete en un túnel y se queda el vagón a oscuras. Entonces se oye un guantazo enorme: ZASSS!, el tren pasa el túnel y vuelve la luz. Los cuatro pasajeros se quedan pensando en lo que ha podido ocurrir.

La gorda piensa:

- Seguro que el madrileño le ha metido mano a la rubia, la rubia se ha mosqueado y le ha dado un guantazo.

La rubia piensa:

- Seguro que el madrileño ha intentado meterme mano, se ha equivocado y la gorda le ha metido una ostia.

El catalán piensa:

- Seguro que el madrileño le ha metido mano a la rubia, la rubia se ha equivocado y me ha dado la ostia a mí.

El madrileño piensa:

- A ver si llega otro túnel y le meto otra ostia al catalán.


----------



## Mission (11 Jul 2022)

Este es de un sordo y un tonto...

Dice el sordo al tonto,

¿Dos + Tres?

Se queda pensando el tonto,y dice,

Cuatro!

Entonces el sordo contesta,

Por el culo te la hinco!


----------



## Drako (11 Jul 2022)

Un señor, al que llamaremos 'S', es citado en la ofina de hacienda con una inspectora a la que llamaremos 'H'. El caso es que el señor entra en la oficina, y después de saludar a la inspectora, se sienta en frente y de espaldas a una pared de cristal que daba a una especie de pequeña sala de espera. 

H - En los últimos 3 años, ha aumentado su patrimonio en 1500 millones de euros, sin ningún empleo conocido, y aduce usted que lo ha ganado en apuestas. Es correcto?. 

S - Si señora, es correcto. Es que tengo una apuesta infalible, sabe usted?.

H - Entiendo... Y cómo es eso? 

S - Mire, yo tengo 3 testículos y como la gente no se lo cree, apuestan y pierden. 

H - Así que ese es su secreto... pues fíjese por donde yo no le creo. 

S - No se lo cree?. Quiere apostar digamos... 200 mil euros?. 

H - Venga va... 

El hombre se baja los pantalones y los calzoncillos dejando al descubierto y al alcance de la inspectora sus atributos. Esta empieza a palpar y dice:

H - Lo sabía...!. Tiene dos testículos, así no hay manera de explicar su patrimonio, acaba de perder 200 mil euros. 

S - Si, he perdido los 200 mil, pero ve a esos 10 que están en la sala de espera y que nos están mirando?, bien, pues me había apostado 10 millones de euros, con cada uno de ellos, a que la inspectora de hacienda... osea usted, me sobaba los cojones.


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Jul 2022)

Nunca os conté cómo la homeopatía salvó mi vida...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Me quise suicidar, tomé 200 pastillas homeopáticas y aquí estoy.


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## barullo (12 Jul 2022)

Un profesor le dice a Jaimito:

- Si el rey se llama Felipe, la reina se llama Letizia y tienen dos hijas, ¿Cuantos años tengo yo?

- Tiene usted 44.

- ¡Muy bién! ¿Cómo lo sabes?

- Porque tengo un primo que tiene 22 y es la mitad de gilipollas que usted


----------



## Drako (12 Jul 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Un profesor le dice a Jaimito:
> 
> - Si el rey se llama Felipe, la reina se llama Letizia y tienen dos hijas, ¿Cuantos años tengo yo?
> 
> ...


----------



## Drako (12 Jul 2022)

Un recluta gay recién llegado se cruza con un capitán en el cuartel y le dice:

- Adiós guapo...!. 

El capitán para en seco y señalando su graduación le grita :

- Cómo que "adiós guapo...?. Es que usted no ve estas estrellas? 


- Uy... perdón... adios cielo...!


----------



## Tutankhabrón (13 Jul 2022)

— A mi mujer se la está follando otro.

— ¿Por qué no te separas?

— No puedo, aún la quiero.

—No, que te separes, que nos das calor a tu mujer y a mí.


----------



## barullo (13 Jul 2022)

-Abuelita, abuelita, ¿por qué tienes esa frente tan sudada?

-Abuelita, abuelita, ¿por qué tienes los ojos tan estirados?

-Abuelita, abuelita, ¿por qué tienes los dientes tan apretados?

-Caperucita, coño, ¡déjame cagar tranquila!


----------



## barullo (13 Jul 2022)

-¡Estoy desesperada, doctor!

-¿Qué le pasa, señora?

-¡Mi marido es un hijo de puta!

-Pero, ¿por qué dice eso? ¿Qué le ha hecho?

-¡Él, él... él me besó, doctor!

-¿Pero cómo...? A ver, hagamos algo...

El psicólogo toma a la mujer y la besa.

-¿Soy yo acaso un hijo de puta?

-No, doctor, pero... él me manoseó.

-A ver, a ver...

El psicólogo toma a la mujer y la manosea.

-¿Soy yo acaso un hijo de puta?

-No, doctor. Pero él, además... ¡me hizo el amor!

-A ver, a ver...

El psicólogo desnuda a la mujer y le hace el amor.

-Y bien, ¿soy yo acaso un hijo de puta?

-No, doctor, ¡pero él tiene sífilis!

-¡Hijo de puta!


----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## barullo (14 Jul 2022)

Un señor que llega a su casa, fuera de hora, y su mujer, que le estaba poniendo los cuernos, pega un salto y el amante se esconde por donde puede y ella se recompone como puede...Entra el marido, y ella toda sudada, porque estaba a puntito de llegar al orgasmo...

-¿Qué te pasa cariño?, dice el marido...

-Ay, ay, Pepe, me parece que me va a dar un infarto...

-Un infarto, ¿pero cómo?

Y en eso que pasa el hijo pequeño corriendo y dice:

-Papa, armario coco...Armario coco...

-¿Armario coco?

Abre el armario, y ve a su mejor amigo, ahí en pelotas tapandose los huevos...

Y el marido dice:

-Antonio, tú, mi mejor amigo, eres un hijo de la gran puta...Mi mujer está a punto de tener un infarto, y tú aqui asustando al niño, mamón


----------



## Drako (15 Jul 2022)

Dos albañiles, al ser la hora de comer, bajan del décimo piso del andamio donde estaban trabajando en su fachada y van al típico bar paco a meterse sus tres platos contundentes. Todo esto lo riegan con ceverzas, el más joven, y con vino el mayor. 
Al final de semejante comilona, tomaron el correspondiente 'digestivo' y siguieron con el café y la copa. Mientras apuraban esta y en el fragor de la animada charla de fútbol que estaban manteniendo, cayeron unas cuantas copas más.

El tiempo pasó y tenían que volver a trabajar. Los dos iban con un cepillo interesante, pero el más joven de los dos llevaba un globo importante.

El caso es que empiezan a subir el andamio para continuar con lo que estaban haciendo antes de comer, y subiendo, ya en el septimo piso el más joven, que iba primero, empieza a decir:

- Pepe... qué me voy a caer!. 

- Que no, sigue!. 

En el octavo piso...

- Pepe... qué si joe... qué me voy a caer!. 

- Qué no jode.., sigue!. 

En el noveno piso... 

- Pepe... que sí joe, que si... qué me voy a caer... qué me caigo...Pepe...qué me caigo...!. 

- Qué no joder... qué no te caes coño... agárrate bien... un piso más y te ato con el arnés...!. 

Ya en el décimo y último piso... 

- Pepe, me voy a tirar, total me voy a caer... *AA**AAAAAAH**...!!!!!! *


----------



## Tutankhabrón (15 Jul 2022)

- ¿El club de los histéricos?

- Sí. ¿Qué desea?

- Pues verá: quiero hacerme socio. 

- Firme aquí.

- No hay boli. 

- ¿No hay boli? ¡*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!*

- ¡*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!*


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (15 Jul 2022)

Jesús dijo a sus discípulos:
—A donde voy ahora, vosotros no podéis venir.
—Maestro, no entendemos.
—Voy a hacer de vientre.


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## barullo (15 Jul 2022)

-Este año podemos decir que con el gobierno de Pedro Sánchez entramos en una etapa de fuerte consumismo.

-¿De que consumismo habla? ¡No hay un duro!

-Bien, usted verá como transcurre el año y usted seguirá con-su-mismo sueldo, con-su-mismo traje, con-su-mismo coche


----------



## Drako (15 Jul 2022)

- Rápido mamá... Papá se quiere tirar por la ventana...!

- Dile a tu padre que lo que le he puesto son cuernos, no alas, osea que deje de hacer el idiota.


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## barullo (17 Jul 2022)

Dos guardias civiles mientras patrullan, uno le comenta al otro:

-Chaval, he descubierto una manera de hacerlo que es la re-hostia...

-¿Como? pregunta el otro

-Pues mira, pongo a mi parienta a cuatro patas, y cojo la pistola con una
mano y cuando estoy a punto de correrme, me pongo en plan cowboy, pego
cuatro tiros al aire (PAM, PAM, ...), y a mi mujer le entra un acojone de
la hostia, aprieta el culo, y no veas como te pone.

-Hostia, pues esta noche cuando llegue a casa lo pruebo.

A la mañana siguiente, se vuelven a encontrar.

Que, ¿como fue anoche?, acojonante ¿no?

-Acojonante...anda no me hables, no me hables...

-¿Que paso?, ¿lo hiciste como te dije?

-Sí, sí. Llegué a mi casa, cogí el Magnum de las ocasiones especiales, y me puse a hacer el 69 con mi parienta. Cuando estaba a punto de correrme pegué 6 tiros al aire (PUUUUM, PUMMMM)...

-¿Y qué? ¿QUEEE?

-que me mordió la polla, se me cagó en la cara, y del armario salió un tío en pelotas con los brazos en alto


----------



## barullo (19 Jul 2022)

Este es un alcalde que hace un concurso para pintar algunas obras en la ciudad.

Viene un moro y pide 10.000 euros.

Un colombiano y pide 20.000 euros.

Un español y pide 30.000 euros.

El alcalde pregunta al moro por qué 10.000, el moro le dice pues 5.000 para pintura, 3.000 para ayudantes, y 2.000 para mi.

Despues pregunta al colombiano 20.000 para qué, pues 10.000 para pintura 3.000 para ayudantes y material, y el resto mi trabajo.

Y pregunta al español y tu 30.000 para qué? es mucho.

El español dice en voz baja : alcalde 10.000 pa mi, 10.000 pa ti, y 10.000 pa el moro que pintará él.


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Jul 2022)

-¿Cuántas anclas tiene un barco?
-Once
-¿Por qué lo sabes?
-Porque siempre dicen : "eleven anclas".


----------



## Dadaista (20 Jul 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Un hombre recien casado en plena noche de bodas le da una paliza a su mujer, y esta todavia con la cara ensangrentada entre lagrimas le pregunta:
> 
> _-Pero por que me has pegado si no te he hecho nada.
> -Pues imaginate como me lo hagas._



Este en Rumanía no es un chiste sino un refrán. Me lo contó una amiga rumana que lo sufrió


----------



## BHAN83 (20 Jul 2022)

Estan dos en la cama y dice
-No por el culo no
-Mira Jose Carlos, no tengo más opciones


----------



## loveisintheair (20 Jul 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Caperucita va caminando a casa de su abuelita y en esto que se encuentra con el lobo...
> 
> _-¿A donde vas con esa cestita, Caperucita?
> -Vou lavala cona o rio.
> -Carallo como cambiou o conto._



En tus posts nunca falta la pedofilia.
Da igual que sean en castellano, en gallego o en ruso.
Al principio me dabas pena.
Ahora...


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (20 Jul 2022)

El islam es una religión de paz.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Jul 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> En tus posts nunca falta la pedofilia.
> Da igual que sean en castellano, en gallego o en ruso.
> Al principio me dabas pena.
> Ahora...



Me lo tomare como un cumplido.


----------



## barullo (20 Jul 2022)

Una mujer está en la cama con su amante cuando oye al marido llegar.

Vamos - le dice al amante - De prisa, quédate en pie allí en la Esquina.

Rápidamente, ella cubre el cuerpo del amante con aceite y lo salpica con talco por encima y le dice:

No te muevas hasta que yo te diga. Finge que eres una estatua. Yo vi una igualita en casa de los Almeida.

En eso, el marido entra y pregunta:

-¿Que es esto?

Ella, fingiendo naturalidad: -¿Eso? Ah, es sólo una estatua. Los Almeida colocaron una en el cuarto de ellos y me gusto tanto que compre una igual.

Y no se hablo mas de la estatua. A las dos de la madrugada, la mujer estaba durmiendo y el marido todavía Esta viendo TV.

De repente, el marido se levanta, camina hasta la cocina, prepara un sándwich, agarra una lata de cerveza y va para el cuarto.

Allí, se dirige a la estatua y le dice: 

-Toma, come y bebe algo, hijo de la gran puta! Yo me quede dos días como un idiota en el cuarto de los Almeida y ni un vaso de agua me ofrecieron.


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Patron (21 Jul 2022)

-Papa, papa¿Que significa LGTB?

-Lerida, Gerona, Tarragona y Barcelona, vamos, los que siempre están dando por el culo.


----------



## barullo (21 Jul 2022)

En el colegio la profesora pregunta a la clase:

-¿Quién de ustedes sabría decirme como se puede meter un agujero en otro agujero?

Carmencita levanta la mano:

-Yo sé cómo se hace.

-¿Cómo?", pregunta la profe.

Entonces, Carmencita une el pulgar con el índice de las dos manos formando un anillo y luego los apoya alrededor de la boca.

-Ya está, señora profesora, un agujero en otro agujero.

-Muy bien. Y ahora ¿a ver quién sabe como meter tres agujeros en un agujero?

Carmencita levanta la mano.

-Dime, Carmencita.

-Lo mismo de antes, señora profesora, pero esta vez los dedos hay que ponerlos alrededor de la boca y los agujeros de la nariz. Así, señora,tres agujeros en uno.

-Muy bien, Carmencita. Y ahora ¿quién sabría como meter cinco agujeros en un agujero?.

Carmencita vuelve a levantar la mano.

-Dime Carmencita.

-Muy fácil, señora profesora. Lo mismo que antes, pero ahora los dedos cubren boca, nariz y ojos. Así, cinco agujeros en uno".

Entonces, Jaimito que se está cansando de que Carmencita se lo sabe todo, anuncia:

-Señora profesora, quiero hacer yo ahora una pregunta: ¿cómo se hace para meter 9 agujeros en un agujero?.

Nadie contesta. Hasta Carmencita se queda callada. Entonces, la maestra asegura:

-No lo sabemos, Jaimito, ¿nos explicas?.

-¡¡¡Fácil, cogemos una flauta y se la metemos por el culo a Carmencita!!!


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (21 Jul 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En el colegio la profesora pregunta a la clase:
> 
> -¿Quién de ustedes sabría decirme como se puede meter un agujero en otro agujero?
> 
> ...



Hacía tiempo que no leía un chiste de Jaimito . . .


----------



## barullo (21 Jul 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no leía un chiste de Jaimito . . .
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1130867



Joder qué pericas hacían de maestras en esas pelis  

Aqui en el hilo hay algunos chistes de Jaimito. A otros les quito a Jaimito de protagonista y pongo al Melonero que es un forero amiguete


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (21 Jul 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Joder qué pericas hacían de maestras en esas pelis
> 
> Aqui en el hilo hay algunos chistes de Jaimito. A otros les quito a Jaimito de protagonista y pongo al Melonero que es un forero amiguete



Ostia puta, me encantaban esas películas, y la de Sergio Leone, Bud Spencer y Terence Hill ... había buen "cine" italiano en esa época.


----------



## charlie3 (22 Jul 2022)

- Pepe, tu a tu novia le atizas por el otro boquete?
- Eres idiota, que quieres que se me quede preñada o qué?


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hielo/Fuego (6 Ago 2022)

¿Qué le dice @barullo a un forero ?
Rascanalgas saltapozas 

¿Qué le dice @barullo a una forera?
Bizcochito , todavía no has enseñado el buyate


----------



## barullo (7 Ago 2022)

Un indio arapajote y su hijo de nueve años estaban sentados en la orilla del río. El curioso niño le preguntó a su padre:

-Papá, ¿por qué mi hermana mayor se llama Luz de Luna?

-Porque tu madre y yo la creamos bajo la luz de la luna.

-Papá, ¿y por qué mi hermano se llama Toro Sentado?

-Porque tu madre y yo lo concebimos delante de un toro que estaba sentado.

-Papá, ¿y por qué mi otro hermano se llama Prado Verde?

-Porque tu madre y yo lo creamos sobre un prado verde.

-...

-¿Alguna pregunta más, Goma Rota?


----------



## barullo (7 Ago 2022)

Un amante a punto de ser sorprendido por el esposo cornudo saltó por una ventana.

Al ser apenas las siete de la mañana y no habiendo tenido tiempo de vestirse, para disimular comenzó a hacer "footing" al lado de un grupo de corredores en el parque.

Sorprendido, uno de los corredores lo miró y le preguntó:

-¿Sin zapatillas?

-Sí, es para una mejor ventilación de los pies.

-¿Sin camiseta?

-Sí, es para una mejor ventilación de las axilas.

-¿Sin pantalones ni calzoncillos?

-Sí, es para tener mayor agilidad.

-¡Ah, comprendo! Y entonces... ¿el condón lo llevas puesto por si llueve?


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (7 Ago 2022)

Cuál es el único órgano que permanece caliente en un cadáver? 



Spoiler



mi pene


----------



## Biluao (7 Ago 2022)

En una entrevista de trabajo:
- ¿Su mayor defecto? 
- La sinceridad... 
- No creo que eso sea un defecto. 
- ¡¡Me importa una mierda lo que usted crea!!

-¿Cuál diría que es su mayor debilidad?
-Que soy muy influenciable.
-Pues, qué curioso. Hubiese dicho que parece usted una persona muy tenaz. Bueno, ¿Y su mayor fortaleza?
-Que soy una persona muy tenaz.

-Mi novia me dejó, y para colmo, se fue con mi mejor amigo. 
-Te entiendo perfectamente. 
-¿Te pasó a ti lo mismo? 
-No, pero también hablo castellano.


-¿Te corto la pizza en cuatro u ocho trozos?
-En cuatro, no creo que me vaya a comer ocho.
-Entiendo...


- ¿Bailamos?
- Claro. ¿Pero quién saca a mi amiga?
- Ahhh, por eso no te preocupes. ¡SEGURIDAAAAD!


- Capitán, ¿Puedo desembarcar por la izquierda?
– Se dice por babor... 
– Vale, vale... por babor Capitán, ¿Puedo desembarcar por la izquierda?


- Cariño, ¿te has enterado?. Microsoft compró Skype por 8.5 billones de dólares.
- Qué bobos, si se puede descargar gratis de Internet.


Entra un tipo en una farmacia:
- ¿Tiene pastillas para los nervios?
- Si.
- ¡¡Pues tómese dos porque esto es un atraco!!

- Oiga López, este es ya el cuarto día que llega tarde esta semana. ¿Qué conclusión cree ud que podría sacar yo de eso?
- no sé, jefe... ¿que hoy es jueves?

En un baile:
Chico: ¿Bailas?
Chica: ¡¡Sí!!
Chico: ¡Genial! Entonces... ¿no te importará si te cojo la silla?...

Dos amigos:
- Oye, ¿qué tal pinta este verano?
- Pues tengo muchísimas ganas de ir a Moscú, como el año pasado.
- Ah, pero ¿fuiste a Moscú el año pasado?
- No, pero también tenía muchísimas ganas...

Dos amigas:

- Pues después de haber estado saliendo seis años juntos, por fin he conseguido que mi novio me hable de matrimonio
- ¿Ah, sí?. ¿Y qué te ha dicho?
- Que tiene mujer y tres hijos.

-Doctor, ¿qué me recomienda para los dientes amarillos?
-No sé... mmmm... ¿corbata marrón?..

-Qué bonito el cuadro que tienes colgado en la pared!
-Es un murillo
-Bueno, ¡Qué bonito el cuadro que tienes colgado en el murillo!


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Mission (10 Ago 2022)

Un viejo desdentado le dice a otro,
-Hoy follo
Y el otro viejo contesta,
-¿Y mañana?
A lo que responde el primero,
-Mañana fatatas.


----------



## CombateLiberal (10 Ago 2022)

La virgen, que malos son.


----------



## barullo (13 Ago 2022)

CombateLiberal dijo:


> La virgen, que malos son.



Me extraña que te hayas leído 1000 y pico chistes, rascanalgas


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 Ago 2022)

CombateLiberal dijo:


> La virgen, que malos son.



Lo veo y lo subo.


Que hora es?
Si nó fumo
Ahh, como te veía con el peine.


Usted no nada nada?
Es que no traje traje

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 Ago 2022)

Uno de madrid en un pueblo de Teruel. 
Y ustedes en este pueblo , que hacen para divertirse.
El paisano.
Los domingos nos dejamos el bigote

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (13 Ago 2022)

Dos niños de ocho años conversaban en el parque.

El niño le preguntó a la niña:

-¿Qué vas a pedir como regalo a Santa Claus?

-Yo le voy a pedir una Barbie, ¿y tú?

-Yo le voy a pedir un Tampax -respondió el niño-.

-¿Qué es un Tampax?

-No lo sé..., pero en la televisión dicen que puedes ir a la playa todos los días, montar en bicicleta, montar a caballo, bailar, ir a la discoteca, correr, hacer de todo.... Y lo mejor: ¡sin que nadie lo note!


----------



## mike69 (13 Ago 2022)

En los sesenta.

Una pareja se va a pasar el día al campo.

El maromo más caliente que las pistolas del coyote, le dice a la novia:

-María llevamos 3 años de novio y no hemos pasado de unos besos y unas caricias. Yo no aguanto más. Vamos a hacer el amor. 

Y María que también se había calentado ya, le dice:

-Hijo Pepe, bájate el pantalón de pana.

A lo que responde Pepe:

-¿Qué pantalón de pana, ni pantalón de pana? !!!Son las venas del pijote!!!

Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## CombateLiberal (13 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Me extraña que te hayas leído 1000 y pico chistes, rascanalgas



Nah. El primero y el último. Saqué la media y la conclusión a la vez.


----------



## CombateLiberal (13 Ago 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Lo veo y lo subo.
> 
> 
> Que hora es?
> ...



El pan está blando?
Si.
Y que dice?.


----------



## barullo (13 Ago 2022)

CombateLiberal dijo:


> Nah. El primero y el último. Saqué la media y la conclusión a la vez.



Sí, el último era malo de cojones, el de mañana fatatas


----------



## CombateLiberal (13 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Sí, el último era malo de cojones, el de mañana fatatas



Casi se me caen los guebos.


----------



## Tutankhabrón (14 Ago 2022)

Dos maricones homosexuales en una habitación, y le dice uno al otro:

– _¿Jugamos al escondite?

– Bueno.

– Vale. Si me pillas, me das por culo, y si no estoy detrás de las cortinas._


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Ago 2022)




----------



## barullo (17 Ago 2022)

Dos campesinos, Juan y María, mientras se preparaban para ir al campo a realizar sus tareas, mantenían la siguiente conversación:

-Oye, Juan, ¿cómo es eso de la reencarnación?

-A ver, María, súbete a la burra, aquí junto a mí, y por el camino te lo explico.

Una vez en camino, cabalgando ya los dos sobre la burra, Juan le dijo:

-Mira, María, ¿ves aquella vaca? Esa puede ser tu tía Gertrudis en su nueva vida.

A continuación le dijo:

-Mira, ¿ves esos puercos que están allí, en el lodo? Pueden ser tu tío José y tu hermano Remigio, los que se ahogaron en el río.

María comenzaba a estar enfadada con las explicaciones de Juan.

-Mira, María, ¿y ves aquel perro roñoso? Ese puede ser tu primo Cipriano.

De repente, María comenzó a sollozar y Juan, sorprendido, le preguntó por qué lloraba.

-¡Ay, Juan, me siento muy triste!

-¿Pero por qué, María?

-¡Porque seguramente hemos venido montados en tu puta madre!


----------



## n_flamel (17 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Una mujer está en la cama con su amante cuando oye al marido llegar.
> 
> Vamos - le dice al amante - De prisa, quédate en pie allí en la Esquina.
> 
> ...



este sí es bueno!!!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Ago 2022)

CombateLiberal dijo:


> El pan está blando?
> Si.
> Y que dice?.



Gilipollas.


----------



## barullo (17 Ago 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> este sí es bueno!!!



Mira el hilo entero y verás algunos como este e incluso bastante mejores

El número de zans suele delatar los mejores chistes


----------



## Tutankhabrón (17 Ago 2022)

– _Bueno, hemos llegado al final de nuestros estudios de posgrado. ¿Y ahora, a qué nos dedicaremos?

– Yo estoy interesado en profundizar en la Teoría de Cuerdas.

– Siempre por delante, doctor Hans. Yo sólo aspiro a crear un combustible ecológico. ¿Y tú, que nunca dices nada?

– Yo me voy a dedicar a la producción de masas congeladas y PICSAS precocinadas.

– Siempre fuiste raro, Dr. Oetker..._


----------



## CombateLiberal (17 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Gilipollas.



Tarugo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## barullo (28 Ago 2022)

María era la mejor moza del pueblo, la más guapa y la que tenía más salero. Un día llegó a su casa y su madre le dijo que no había nada que comer.

-Tranquila, mamá, ahora mismo salgo y consigo algo.

Nada más salir, vio venir a lo lejos al tonto del pueblo con tres gallinas y pensó: "¡Ya está, a este idiota le quito las gallinas!". Se arregló el pelo, comprobó su escote y se acercó al muchacho:

-Hola, ¿por qué no me regalas esas gallinas?

-No, estas son mis gallinas.

María le insistió, con voz dulce:

-Anda, regálame las gallinas...

-No, estas son mis gallinas.

Ella siguió insistiendo, hasta que el chico le propuso:

-Bueno, si me dejas chuparte un seno te doy una gallina.

Indignada, la chica contestó:

-¿Estás loco? ¿Por una gallina? ¡No!

-Bueno, entonces me voy.

María, recordando la situación en su casa, decidió ceder.

-Está bien, vamos detrás de aquel árbol.

Se sacó un seno y el sujeto comenzó a chuparlo. Después de eso, la joven se arriesgó:

-¿Por qué no me das otra gallina?

-No, esas son mis gallinas.

-Anda, dame otra gallina...

-Bueno, si te dejas chupar otro seno...

-¡Caramba! Está bien. ¡Total, ya me chupaste uno!

María se sacó el otro seno y se lo dejó chupar. Mientras el hombre estaba en lo suyo, María le dijo:

-¡Dame la otra gallina! ¿Qué vas a hacer con una sola? ¡Anda...!

-Bueno, si dejas que te chupe ahí abajo...

La mujer se quedó pensando y decidió aceptar. El tonto empezó a chupar y María comenzó a agitarse, a gemir y a gritar. Muy excitada, exclamó:

-¡No aguanto más, métemela, tonto! ¡Métemelaaaaaaa!

- Bueno, si me das las 3 gallinas...


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## BigTwentyOne (29 Ago 2022)

- Mamá, siempre comemos pan de ayer. ¿Cuándo comeremos pan de hoy?
- Mañana.


----------



## barullo (29 Ago 2022)

Un día un tipo muere y baja al infierno. Allí tiene su primer encuentro con el demonio.

-Demonio: ¿Por que estas tan triste?

-Hombre: ¿Por que me haces esa pregunta tan estúpida? ¡Estoy en el infierno!

-Demonio: Pero, si el infierno no es tan malo... De hecho, nos lo pasamos en grande aquí abajo. ¿Te gusta beber?

-Hombre: Claro, me encanta beber!!!

-Demonio: Muy bien, entonces vas a adorar los lunes. Los lunes es cuando todos bebemos. Whisky, tequila, cerveza, vino... bebemos hasta que nos caemos al suelo y no nos podemos levantar y ¡¡¡además después no tenemos resaca!!!!

-Hombre: Oye, eso suena muy bien.

-Demonio: ¿Eres fumador?

-Hombre: Claro.

-Demonio: Estupendo, entonces vas a adorar los martes. Conseguimos el mejor tabaco de todo el mundo y fumamos hasta que se nos salen los pulmones por la boca. Si pillas cáncer, no te preocupes, ya estas muerto, ¿te acuerdas?

-Hombre: ¡Esto es formidable!

-Demonio: Apuesto a que también eres jugador.

-Hombre: Pues si...

-Demonio: Pues los miércoles jugamos al blackjack, a la ruleta, al poker, a lo que sea. Si te arruinas... estas muerto, ¿no? ¿También te van las drogas?

-Hombre: ¿Estas bromeando? ¡Me encantan las drogas!

-Demonio: Estas de suerte, el jueves es el día de las drogas. Cocaína, heroína, crack... fumamos porros del tamaño de un submarino. Puedes conseguir todas las que quieras, y a quien le importa ¡¡¡porque ya estas muerto!!!!

-Hombre: ¡Nunca imagine que el infierno era un lugar tan maravilloso!

-Demonio: ¿Eres gay?

-Hombre: No... eso no

-Demonio: ¡¡¡¡Ooooooooooh!!!!.......... me parece que vas a odiar los viernes.


----------



## barullo (29 Ago 2022)

Un gangoso estaba en la comisaría obteniendo el documento de identidad. El funcionario que le atendía preguntó:

-¿Cómo se llama usted?

-Vedro Vérez...

El funcionario, sin poder contener una risita irónica, le preguntó:

-¿Con "be" de burro...?

A lo que el gangoso respondió:

-¡No! Con "ve" de tu vuta madre


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Sep 2022)

-¿Nivel de inglés?
-Experto en traducción simultánea.
-Empecemos, Antonio. 
-Hormiga cebolla.


----------



## barullo (9 Sep 2022)

En el colegio, la maestra les preguntaba a los chicos qué querían ser de mayores. Le preguntó a Luis y éste le contestó:

-Yo quiero ser arquitecto; y si me va mal, dibujante.

-Muy bien, Luis. ¿Y tú, María?

-Yo quiero ser gimnasta; y si me va mal, profesora de gimnasia.

-¿Y tú, Jaimito?

-Yo quiero mujeres y champagne.

La maestra se quedó pensando y preguntó:

-¿Y si te va mal?

-Paja y coca cola.


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## Can Cervecero (9 Sep 2022)

Iba tanto al cine que se encinó y echó bellotas


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (10 Sep 2022)

- Ayer llegué a mi casa y me encontré a mi mujer follándose a su monitor del gimnasio
- no fastidies!! y qué pasó? 
- el tío se vino a por mí y creí que me iba a matar pero en vez de eso hizo una raya en el suelo y me dijo no pases de aquí y volvió a la cama con mi mujer.
- y tú qué hiciste???
- pues cuando no miraba pisaba la raya.


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Sep 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Sep 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (16 Sep 2022)

Una mujer entra en una farmacia y le dice al farmacéutico:

.-Por favor, quisiera comprar arsénico.

Dado que el arsénico es un potente veneno, el farmacéutico quiso saber mas antes de prporcionarle la sustancia.

.-¿Y para qué querria la señora el arsénico?, preguntó el garmacéutico..

.- Para matar a mi marido, contestó la señora.

.-¡Ay caray, séñora!, pues para ese fin no puedo vendérselo.

La mujer sin decir palabra abre el bolso y saca una fotografia de su marido follando con la mujer del Farmacéutico.

.- ¡ Mis disculpas Señora!, no sabia que traia la receta.


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Sep 2022)




----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2022)

Juan viaja con su mujer y su suegra a Jerusalén y la suegra muere allí.

En el tanatorio el director del mismo le dice: mire, si la enterramos aquí en Jerusalén le sale por 300 euros y si la lleva a su país le sale 12.000 usted dirá?

Juan: me la llevo a mi país.

director: está usted seguro ? le sale mucho más caro!!

Juan: si hace 2000 años enterrasteis a un hombre y resucitó.. no puedo correr ese riesgo...


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## barullo (21 Sep 2022)

'El PERRO' (del "amo")

Un carnicero estaba apunto de cerrar su negocio cuando vio entrar un perro. Trato de espantarlo, pero el perro volvió.

Nuevamente intento espantarlo, pero entonces se dio cuenta que el animal traía un sobre en el hocico.

Curioso el carnicero abrió el sobre y en su interior encontró un billete de 50 euros y una nota que decía: "Podría mandarme con el perro 1kg de carne picada de ternera y 1/2kg de filetes de lomo de cerdo?"

Asombrado, el carnicero tomó el dinero, colocó la carne picada y el lomo de cerdo en una bolsa y puso la bolsa junto al perro, pero olvidó darle el cambio al perro.

El perro empezó a gruñir y a mostrarle los colmillos.

Al darse cuenta de su error, el carnicero puso el cambio del billete en la bolsa; el perro se calmó, cogió la bolsa en el hocico y salió del establecimiento.

El carnicero, impresionado, decidió seguir al can y cerro a toda prisa su negocio.
El animal bajo por la calle hasta el primer semáforo, donde se sentó en la acera y aguardo para poder cruzar.

Luego atravesó la calle y camino hasta una parada de autobús, con el carnicero siguiéndole de cerca. En la parada cuando vio que era el autobús correcto, subió seguido por el carnicero.

El carnicero, boquiabierto, observo que el can erguido sobre las patas traseras, toco el timbre para descender, siempre con la bolsa en el hocico.

Perro y carnicero caminaron por la calle hasta que el animal se detuvo en una casa, donde puso las compras junto a la puerta y, retirándose un poco, se lanzo contra esta, golpeándola fuerte. Repitió la acción varias veces, pero nadie abrió en la casa.

En el colmo del asombro, el carnicero vio al perro tomar la bolsa con el hocico, rodear la casa, saltar una cerca y dirigirse a una ventana. Una vez allí, toco con las patas en el vidrio varias veces sin soltar la bolsa; luego regreso a la puerta.

En ese momento, un hombre abrió la puerta... y comenzó a golpear al perro! El carnicero corrió hasta el hombre para impedirlo, diciéndole: Por Dios, amigo que es lo que esta haciendo? Su perro es un genio!... Es único!

El hombre, evidentemente molesto, respondió:

Que genio ni que coño!! Esta es la segunda vez en esta semana que al muy estupido se le olvidan las llaves.... y yo en el baño.  

*MORALEJA:

Por mas que te esfuerces y cumplas mas allá de tu deber en el trabajo, a los ojos de un jefe siempre estarás por debajo de lo que el quiere.*


----------



## txusky_g (23 Sep 2022)

up up up


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## Goiko (24 Sep 2022)

- Doctor, sin rodeos, recuperaré la memoria?
- Que noooooooooo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## barullo (5 Oct 2022)

Se mueren Bertín Osborne, Antonio Banderas y El Fari, suben al cielo y San Pedro les dice:

- En el cielo tenemos solo una norma. "No piseis a las palomas"

Entran en el cielo y está lleno de palomas por todas partes!.

Es casi imposible moverse sin pisar a ninguna y, aunque intentan evitarlas, al poco Bertín pisa a una por accidente.

Al momento se presenta San Pedro con la mujer más fea que podáis imaginar, y la encadena con unas esposas al pobre chico: 

- "Por haber pisado a una paloma, estás condenado a pasar el resto de la eternidad encadenado a esta horrible mujer"

Al día siguiente, Antonio Banderas pisa accidentalmente a otra paloma.

San Pedro, que no se pierde ni una, aparece en menos que canta un gallo con otra mujer terriblemente fea y los esposa juntos para siempre.

El Fari, viendo la seriedad del asunto, pone todo el cuidado del mundo y consigue que los meses vayan pasando sin haber pisado a ninguna paloma.

Un día sin embargo, sin haber pisado paloma alguna, se le presenta San Pedro con un bombón digno de las páginas centrales de Playboy.

Una rubia impresionante, alta, tostada por el sol y con unas curvas que no te cuento. Sin decir una palabra, los encadena juntos y se larga.

El Fari, dice alucinado:

- "Me pregunto que coño habré hecho para que me encadenen a tí"

- "Yo no sé tú, -dice la chica- pero yo acabo de pisar una puta paloma".


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Oct 2022)

Van dos por la calle y se cae el de enmedio.


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

Una mujer mayor es atropellada. El primero en saberlo es su yerno, y éste va al hospital dónde se encontraba ingresada su suegra. Al rato de estar en la sala de espera del hospital, sale el médico de la sala de operaciones y le dice:

- Señor, póngase en el peor de los casos!

- No me joda que me la tengo que llevar pa casa


----------



## barullo (12 Oct 2022)

Llega un señor a su casa y le dice a su mujer:

- María prepárate que hoy vengo inspirado, y te voy hacer un 68.

Y contesta la mujer:

- Pepe será un 69

- No Maria, contesta el marido: tu me la chupas y te debo una


----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Oct 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Oct 2022)




----------



## qbit (25 Oct 2022)

Esto es un tipo que haciendo un arreglo en su casa necesita un martillo y no lo tiene, así que decide pedírselo a su amigo Juan. Como vive en el campo, echa a andar por el camino, y mientras va piensa:

"El mes pasado le dejé el destornillador, así que viene bien que ahora él me deje el martillo. Hoy por ti, mañana por mí. ¡Como debe ser! Sólo faltaría que no quisiera dejármelo, después de la caminata que me estoy pegando, cuando yo sí le dejé a él el destornillador. Sería un completo desagradecido... Pues como no me deje el martillo se va a enterar. Vamos, que le dejé el destornillador y sólo faltaría que no me dejara el martillo. Pues no me extrañaría, porque es un poco chulito. Qué tipejo si no me deja el martillo, después del paseíto que me estoy pegando".

Llega. Llama al timbre:

- Hombre Pepe, ¿qué te trae por aquí?
- ¿Sabes lo que te digo? Que te metas tu puto martillo por donde te quepa, ¡gilipollas, mamarracho!


----------



## 시켈 ! (25 Oct 2022)




----------



## barullo (25 Oct 2022)

— Jaimito, ¿cuánto es 2 x 2?

— Empate

— ¿Y 2 x 1?

— ¡Oferta!


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## barullo (30 Oct 2022)

Conocí a mi novia en un ascensor. Dice que soy el amor de subida.


----------



## barullo (30 Oct 2022)

— ¿Dónde vas, Facundo?

— A por estiércol para las fresas.

— ¿Pero por qué no te las comes con nata, como todo el mundo?


----------



## viogenes (30 Oct 2022)

Era una tía tan fea, que una mamada suya contaba como sexo anal.


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## Drako (2 Nov 2022)

Un asesino en serie de curas es juzgado y condenado a morir en la silla eléctrica.

El día de la ejecución, con el reo ya sentado, atado y preparado para que lo frieran, entra un cura y le dice:
- Hijo mio, ¿tienes alguna última voluntad?

A lo que responde :
- Si. Por favor, ¿podría darme la mano, Padre?


----------



## Drako (2 Nov 2022)

Dos amigos hablando:

- Pues hoy me ha entrado la nostalgia y he ido a la casa que vivía cuando era niño. He tocado la puerta, les he explicado que estaba nostálgico, que de niño yo vivía allí y si me daban permiso para ver como era ahora la casa y me han dicho que no y me han cerrado la puerta en las narices.

- ¡Joder, cómo es la gente, qué les hubiera costado!

- En fin, ya sabes cómo son mis padres...


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Ene 2023)

Adivinanza muy fácil: 
¿En qué se parecen un reguetonero y un médico?



Spoiler: Solución



En que los dos tienen una letra de mierda


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Ene 2023)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Adivinanza muy fácil:
> ¿En qué se parecen un reguetonero y un médico?
> 
> 
> ...



Dudo que el reguetonero sepa escribir


----------



## El Patron (3 Ene 2023)

En un callejón oscuro un kinki atraca a una pareja.

-“La bolsa o la vida!”


A lo que el señor responde:

-“Anda vida, vete con este señor.”


----------

